# Any adult Dis'ers into Hardcore Metal?



## maddhatir

(I changed the title of this thread from Black metal to Hardcore metal. No metal discrimination here!) 

.......I might be able to go over to the Teen Forums and find someone who does, but no thanks.  OR post it on the CB and get bashed.....no thanks.... 

I am SO bored with the conversations on the CB. They are just not me. 

Not into what problems kid's have with their teachers, my political/religious views are certainly not like others, so I steer clear of those threads, god forbid you have an opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I can count on one hand the Dis'ers that even know who Type O Negative, Pantera (Down), Dimmu Borgir, Behemoth, Slip Knot , Slayer, Exodus, Testament, Soulfly, Cavalera Conspiracy are....need I go on?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone get psyched about Metal concerts, or just that a song you like is on the radio? Anyone listen to Sirius Hard Attack and love it? Can't live without it? Do you hear Ministry's rendition of _Roadhouse Blues _and freak out, while other's say...._what the heck is that_....? Do _you_ find people strange who think American Idol music is................good?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just wondering..... or maybe I *am* the _weird_ one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I doubt it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....... 

Just curious........

I still love my freaps and my CF peeps


----------



## Keneke

Well, metal is kinda different from anything Disney, but no one has to be completely one-track, so it's cool.

I liked the 90's stuff - Metallica, mostly. I also watch Metalocalypse cause it's, you know, brutal.


----------



## Mayhem2008

Well, Madd, you know me. Die hard Knot fan and lover all of all things metal. 
Of course I'm trash so what do I know  
There's got to be more of us on here! Come on, where are you people? What shows are you going to this summer? You can't all be into Hanna Montana and the Jonas Brothers!

ETA: love the new line in your sig....let's all sing "I Am Hated"!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I can get down to some Ministry, Slip Knot, and Slayer, but my true musical love is more old school punk.  I love me some Social distortion, and Minor Threat.  I saw Godsmack, Flogging Molly, Five Finger Death Punch, Korn, Rob Zombie, and Lincoln Park last year, but they are not quite as heavy as you like.  

But I respect some good old black death thrash scream metal


----------



## *Emily*

maddhatir said:


> Do _you_ find people strange who think American Idol music is................good?



Absolutely!   Drives me crazy when everyone around me at work has that pop crap on their radios and they give me looks when they catch a little of Black Magic!   

I don't make it to many shows anymore.  It's definitely a different experience when you can actually buy the alcohol as opposed to having to sneak it in.   Guess that's what they call growing up!


----------



## ahoff

maddhatir said:


> Do _you_ find people strange who think American Idol music is................good?



I have never watched one episode of American Idol.  

But not much into metal either.  More into the jam bands, the Dead, Phish, MMW, Phil, Keller, Umphreys.


----------



## mommytomy3

I used to listen to that ALL the time when I was in high school(grad. '87).. Slayer was my favorite, and  I saw them at least 4 times.. I loved Tom Araya! I was also a big Suicidal Tendencies fan.  But I havent listened in a l-o-n-g time! 
That doesnt mean I dont still like it though!


----------



## maddhatir

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I can get down to some Ministry, Slip Knot, and Slayer, but my true musical love is more old school punk.  I love me some Social distortion, and Minor Threat.  I saw Godsmack, Flogging Molly, Five Finger Death Punch, Korn, Rob Zombie, and Lincoln Park last year, but they are not quite as heavy as you like.
> 
> But I respect some good old black death thrash scream metal




No! I LOVE Godsmack- (luv Sully! ) Rob Zombie and Korn are nice and crunchy! I love crunch! (That is how I descrive the music anyway )

I am not into Punk- they play a little one Hard Attack during specials and I just can't get into it. But I did listen though. 

And I can't forget Marilyn 

Going to see Type O Negative July 2nd!


----------



## maddhatir

Mayhem2008 said:


> Well, Madd, you know me. Die hard Knot fan and lover all of all things metal.
> Of course I'm trash so what do I know
> There's got to be more of us on here! Come on, where are you people? What shows are you going to this summer? You can't all be into Hanna Montana and the Jonas Brothers!
> 
> ETA: love the new line in your sig....let's all sing "I Am Hated"!



 

Yes- I mentioed elsewhere that my poor friend's little girl had me lsitening to the Jonas Brothers on her IPod  I said if the poor kid only knew what kind of music I was into she would probably run screaming. 

But I just listened to her talk on and on about how cute they were 

Hey Mayhem, I love the way the "normal" people look at the concert goers waiting to get into the venue for one of "our concerts- I think some of them want to cross the street b/c they are afraid we will attack! And to look at me, you would not have a clue I was into this kinda music- but I can see the looks they give other people.......TRASH! Who's callin' who TRASH!


----------



## pixiewings71

Well, I'm not really "into" some of the bands you mentioned but I do listen to them.  It can be very hard to help a band with gear when you don't know what they play. LOL  Ministry, Type O, Dimmu, Behemoth Slip Knot, Testament, Slayer.....not to mention Flogging Molly, FFDP, Korn, Rob Zombie, Metallica, Bullet for my Valentine, Iron Maiden....... and then there are the pop and country acts I work with.    I do prefer country myself but I can totally get into the head banging...and can I just say, Kerry King is soooooooooooo nice and so is Eric w/Testament....I love those guys.  And Kerry was super nice, even when I was totally stupid and said "I'm Kerri too, with an I" ROFL!!!! I felt like such an idiot......LOL  So ya, I love me some good metal and rock, the problem can be finding the GOOD stuff.  LOL

good lord, I almost for Sully and Godsmack, one of my absolute favorite bands!


----------



## Tink888

maddhatir said:


> .......
> Not into what problems kid's have with their teachers, my political/religious views are certainly not like others, so I steer clear of those threads, god forbid you have an opinion



I can relate to that. I'll be spending another 4th of July picnic listening to a group of moms talk about dance class again.   Makes me want to scratch my eyes out.  Not that there's anything wrong with dance, but there's got to be more to talk about than that for 4 hours, you know?  

I like a lot of the old stuff, I kind of mellowed out as I got older.  Really into Linkin Park and the Foo Fighters.  My 11 year old son is major into Metallica right now. I love that about him.  No Jonas Brothers for us!


----------



## Clifton

The deep screaming cracks me up, especially when mosh pittin occurs. I'm startin to like Tem Masked Men for they cover pop songs like Britney, Madonna, Christina, Coolio, Ricky Martin, and my most favorate when they cover "I'm Blue".


----------



## maddhatir

Clifton said:


> The deep screaming cracks me up, especially when mosh pittin occurs.



I, myself, like to refer to it as....growling.....


----------



## maddhatir

*Emily* said:


> Absolutely!   Drives me crazy when everyone around me at work has that pop crap on their radios and they give me looks when they catch a little of Black Magic!



Don't ya just love it!? People who listen to the most brainless music ever look at YOU like YOU are crazy b/c of the music you listen too.............go figure......


----------



## maddhatir

pixiewings71 said:


> Well, I'm not really "into" some of the bands you mentioned but I do listen to them.  It can be very hard to help a band with gear when you don't know what they play. LOL  Ministry, Type O, Dimmu, Behemoth Slip Knot, Testament, Slayer.....not to mention Flogging Molly, FFDP, Korn, Rob Zombie, Metallica, Bullet for my Valentine, Iron Maiden....... and then there are the pop and country acts I work with.    I do prefer country myself but I can totally get into the head banging...and can I just say, Kerry King is soooooooooooo nice and so is Eric w/Testament....I love those guys.  And Kerry was super nice, even when I was totally stupid and said "I'm Kerri too, with an I" ROFL!!!! I felt like such an idiot......LOL  So ya, I love me some good metal and rock, the problem can be finding the GOOD stuff.  LOL
> 
> good lord, I almost for Sully and Godsmack, one of my absolute favorite bands!




Kerri, what actually is it that you do for the bands! That's pretty cool that you met Kerry King! He is one scary lookin' dude, but it does not surprise me that he would be a sweetie pie!

I love listening to some of the interviews on Hard Attack with the bands. They are hilarious and they all sound like just some guys you wanna hang out with and have a laugh! 

Today I heard an interview with Vampire Mooose. I believe it was the lead singer who was saying how he is a foster father for kids, who's parents that he knows, that are going to rehab for drugs~~ I just thought that was so cool!


----------



## pixiewings71

Well....you know the screaming guitar riffs those guys play?  Ya, they get that stuff from me and my boss.   The guitar picks they use that have their signatures/logos on them?  Again, they get those from me.    I've talked to tons of artists, from Eric Clapton/Peter Frampton to The Pretenders, to Tim McGraw to Hootie and the Blowfish, to Sammy Hagar to Pink, to so many others.  I work for a major musical accessory manufacturer, my boss is the Director of Artist Relations, I'm the Assistant to the Director of Artist Relations.    I have a pretty cool job.   We make a lot of signature effect pedals and strings as well.  You have heard our gear used and you may even know what company I'm referring to. 

Kerry does look scary, but he's a big old teddy bear.   Such a nice guy, Zakk Wylde too, he's really nice.  It's so weird to me, these bad-a$$ metal guys are the nicest guys around, it's the Emo/Pop/Hip Hop guys you have to watch out for. LOL


----------



## Mayhem2008

So many people look at these bands and immediately think drugs, alcohol, sex and satan....well, I qualify for a couple of those and I'm just a regular person! (Madd says "no! you are very twisted and irregular!  ) They don't know the real people, only what they see in the media, and are never willing to give them a chance. Alot of these guys to uber charity work, I know that for a fact. Alot of timies it's downplayed, at the bands request because they just don't want the pats on the back. They do it because it's what they like to do and they have the resources. 
One up and coming band I really like is Facecage...another Des Moines, Iowa band. (What is it about bands in Iowa that always get me?) 
I love the growling...gives me the tingles and makes me get all girly.  
Amon Amarth is another one I love to listen to and watch. I have Headbanger's Ball on my DVR permanently and love it when these guys are on there, hair flying and growling, double bass drums just pounding. Ahhh gotta go put some music on and get my day started. Thank goodness I live in the middle of nowhere and don't have to worry about neighbors complaining of the noise! Shall we start with Dimmu Borgir or a little of the Knot? Defo going for the Knot!


----------



## maddhatir

Mayhem2008 said:


> So many people look at these bands and immediately think drugs, alcohol, sex and satan....well, I qualify for a couple of those and I'm just a regular person! (Madd says "no! you are very twisted and irregular!  )
> 
> Shall we start with Dimmu Borgir or a little of the Knot? Defo going for the Knot!



No May- you are trash and JUNK! BTW- I made sure all your e-mails come through as non-junk for now on! 

I would have told you to go for some Dimmu! I was crankin' lots of Type O this morning while running errands!

I have to get my hair cut on Thursday and I wanna do a little balck in my hair for the concert but I am afraid I will look like a dork- my hair is all blonde- I was thinking of maybe doing the underneath black? BUT there is a chich at my SILs shop (SILs owns it and free haircut snad color all the time!) anyway- I have know this gilr who has worked for her for years- I would say hello- and goodbye- BUT we saw her at the Dimmu concert a few months back and I had no idea she was one of US! 

Her DH is in a band and she is so into black metal. I was going to ask her what I can do with my hair. Semi-perm of course, I am afraid I will not like it. 

A few years ago I was just SICK and TIRED of all the blonde- so I sat in my SILs chair and said- I want it ALL BLACK! Needless to say, I was back in her chair with in a few weeks going back to all blonde- It just felt like it was not me when I looked into the mirror- so this time maybe I will do some pitch black _pieces_ only.


----------



## maddhatir

pixiewings71 said:


> Well....you know the screaming guitar riffs those guys play?  Ya, they get that stuff from me and my boss.   The guitar picks they use that have their signatures/logos on them?  Again, they get those from me.    I've talked to tons of artists, from Eric Clapton/Peter Frampton to The Pretenders, to Tim McGraw to Hootie and the Blowfish, to Sammy Hagar to Pink, to so many others.  I work for a major musical accessory manufacturer, my boss is the Director of Artist Relations, I'm the Assistant to the Director of Artist Relations.    I have a pretty cool job.   We make a lot of signature effect pedals and strings as well.  You have heard our gear used and you may even know what company I'm referring to.
> 
> Kerry does look scary, but he's a big old teddy bear.   Such a nice guy, Zakk Wylde too, he's really nice.  It's so weird to me, these bad-a$$ metal guys are the nicest guys around, it's the Emo/Pop/Hip Hop guys you have to watch out for. LOL



Kerri- that is so great that you have a job you love! Not many people can say that- well, I can't anyway. I say I would like to be an actress or a stunt woman 

Speaking of Zakk- that made me think, you know, I can remember when Randy Rhoads died! We knew Ozzy was going to be in Philly soon and all ears were on the radio to keep up with the concert news!


----------



## maddhatir

Tink888 said:


> I can relate to that. I'll be spending another 4th of July picnic listening to a group of moms talk about dance class again.   Makes me want to scratch my eyes out.  Not that there's anything wrong with dance, but there's got to be more to talk about than that for 4 hours, you know?



You poor thing! This is just for you


----------



## pixiewings71

maddhatir said:


> Kerri- that is so great that you have a job you love! Not many people can say that- well, I can't anyway. I say I would like to be an actress or a stunt woman
> 
> Speaking of Zakk- that made me think, you know, I can remember when Randy Rhoads died! We knew Ozzy was going to be in Philly soon and all ears were on the radio to keep up with the concert news!



Remember when Dime Bag was shot?  Our company almost shut down because of that.  In the end we went on because that's what Dime would have wanted, my 2 bosses (my direct boss and the company VP, son of the founder) went to the funeral.  Jimi was gone for days, it was very sad, it really hit Jimi and Scott hard as they were very close to Dime.  We have pics of him (and Zakk and Kerry) all over our offices.  I should try to find the picture of Jimi and Dime, you guys would love it.  

What is your job Mad?  If you don't like it can you find something else?  I got really lucky, this job just fell into my lap.


----------



## Brocktoon

A big  for this thread!!!

I grew up a HUGE metal/prog child during the 80's / 90's, and also happen to play guitar and bass, ie I worship at the altar of Vai, Satch, Zakk, Randy, Petrucci etc..

I LOVE that today's gen of music is an incredible amalgm of my influences such as*: Metallica, Megadeth, Slayer, Pantera, Yes, Rush, Queen, Phish, Zappa, Santana, etc ...*

You've got genius bands like *Dream Theater, Muse, Porcupine Tree, Umphrey's McGee, Opeth, System of a Down, Between the Buried and Me*, that are fusing some of the greatest sounds around

I'm not huge 'Black' metal fan though, as Cookie Monster vocals aren't my thing. Yet I Frakin love *Opeth*, so go figure.

I don't know if I have a point other than: there are true adult music fan reading DIS that dig more than pop music, and I guess I'm among them


----------



## maddhatir

Brocktoon said:


> I don't know if I have a point other than: there are true adult music fan reading DIS that dig more than pop music, and I guess I'm among them



You don't need to have a point!!! It is just nice to converse with people who have the same interests! 

I am not into reading about how everyone's child deserves a medal so they do not get their feelings hurt, or to be bashed for having other opinions on religion and politics 

I always wondering of there were any other Dis'ers beside me and Mayhem that we into banging our heads!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




You know- I was never really a black metal fan either- I was so not into the growling etc- I have Sirius and was listening to the hard rock station, Octane maybe? and thought- this just is NOT cutting it! This is some wimpy stuff! Sure-  I love Rob Zombie,, Godsmack, Manson Deftones of course Pantera!!- but I needed something heavier! So I moved to Hard Attack and heard some Down, Throwdown, Cavalera Conspiracy, (Soulfly, Sepultura)- and thrown into the mix were some other black metal bands- And I thought- HEY I am likin' some of this. Never liked Lamb of God- but I am into them now. 

I am not into all black metal- some of it is way to "growly" 

I would like to thank Mayhem for getting me into Dimmu! She told me to watch their video, wasn't it the Serpentine Offering May? And about a week later my brother asked me if I wanted to go see Dimmu and Behemoth! It all worked out and here I am- going _deeper_!

I know what you mean though Brock about the guitars- Of course, gotta love Jimi- but I also got into Mike Bloomfield and Al Kooper by listening to Live 365 Bandit Blues Radio. 

I said to someone before, I think listening to a good blue guitarists is like seeing god! (if there was one! ) but that would go for any guitarist.........

It is funny b/c music is like a journey- just hearing one song can lead you into a whole other direction of music! It is so fun! 

People need to open their minds and realize...you are pretty much stuck when listening to Top 40 and American Idol......   That music is not taking you on any journey! 

Gotta go get the house ready for the family invasion- Father's Day dinner today- 

But I have to tell you all later about my Type O experience last night- got the new CD Dead Again and I this close to spending the night on the moon-  after hearing Tripping a Blind Man!


----------



## Brocktoon

maddhatir said:


> It is funny b/c music is like a journey- just hearing one song can lead you into a whole other direction of music! It is so fun!
> 
> People need to open their minds and realize...you are pretty much stuck when listening to Top 40 and American Idol......  That music is not taking you on any journey!


 
Yeah, it's kinda crazy if I ever look back into how I discovered the music I listen to.

I know 15+ years ago, Phish and the jamband scene was probably my introduction to opening my musical tastes. Somehow I moved into discovering Progressive music like YES, ELP, King Crimson etc. From there it went into Rush, Tool, Dream Theater and just kept going. I think I've got favorites in all sorts of genre's, although I still tend to favor prog, metal, and jazz-fusion/jamband type stuff.

While 'cookie monster' vocals aren't my thing, I think it fits well with certain bands. Opeth and Mastodon have quickly becomes faves. While they've got growling, they also mix in a lot of melody and jazz influences. I've also liked what I've heard from In Flames and Meshugga.

I've got XM Radio (which will merge sooner or later with Sirius), and they've probably got similar stations to Sirius. Squizz plays modern rock and nu metal. The Boneyard plays 80's metal and hairbands. XMLM plays lot of newer metal like Dimmu, Lamb of God, mixed classic Anthrax, Slayer, Pantera etc ...


----------



## maddhatir

pixiewings71 said:


> What is your job Mad?  If you don't like it can you find something else?  I got really lucky, this job just fell into my lap.



I will give you life in a nutshell and how I ended up here... 

Raised spoiled rotten. Daddy owed his own business. Daddy gave me everything. Daddy passed in 1984- I JUST turned 20. Mom had to jump into his business and take it over (trash hauling, a nice femme business ) Hung out for a while doing nothing- then jumped in to help mom. Felt like I had to. Sold business in 1994. DH wanted to move- so we took a vacay to St. John USVI, liked it, rented an Apt and went back a month later and moved in. I worked there for a Yacht Broker (DH did mecanical work on their sailboats) , a clothing boutique and a bookstore- yes, juggled all of them. On the island- they do not get a lot of responsible people, most are kids out of college who are looking to just hang out for a while until they move on, and once word gets out that you are a good worker, people want you. Finally got rid of the boutique job. Lasted 5 months in St John, got homesick. 

Came home, needed a job. For some bizarre reason, wanted to try and get a job billing is a hospital- why would I want to do billing. Anyway, I was hired by a diagnostic testing facility w/ no experience. Worked there for 8 years and then my boss bought a MRI facility about 40 miles from where we worked. He closed up our office and set me up at home b/c I did not want to commute. Been working for him for 12 years now. We now have 2 facilities and I do all postings etc, anything money- that's me. I work together with our bookeeper.  

So- as boring as my job may be, I love working alone, listening to my music all day long and right now I am set up on my porch outside and enjoying the beautiful weather-- so there is a good and bad about the job. 

Imagine me giving my 2 weeks notice for the stunt woman job 




Brocktoon said:


> Yeah, it's kinda crazy if I ever look back into how I discovered the music I listen to.
> 
> I know 15+ years ago, Phish and the jamband scene was probably my introduction to opening my musical tastes. Somehow I moved into discovering Progressive music like YES, ELP, King Crimson etc. From there it went into Rush, Tool, Dream Theater and just kept going. I think I've got favorites in all sorts of genre's, although I still tend to favor prog, metal, and jazz-fusion/jamband type stuff.
> 
> While 'cookie monster' vocals aren't my thing, I think it fits well with certain bands. Opeth and Mastodon have quickly becomes faves. While they've got growling, they also mix in a lot of melody and jazz influences. I've also liked what I've heard from In Flames and Meshugga.
> 
> I've got XM Radio (which will merge sooner or later with Sirius), and they've probably got similar stations to Sirius. Squizz plays modern rock and nu metal. The Boneyard plays 80's metal and hairbands. XMLM plays lot of newer metal like Dimmu, Lamb of God, mixed classic Anthrax, Slayer, Pantera etc ...



So where in Philly do you live? I am right across the bridge in Marlton. 

I am HOPING the darn merger goes through soon and the stick prices go up! As soon as Howard announced he was moving to Sirius and ran over and bought up a few hundred shares. Now I want them to split, go up, etc 

You know what- I have never been into Rush, ELP, Yes or Phish- I have listened but have never been a fan. Way back when I was more into Kiss, Pink Floyd, Ted Nugent, Aerosmith (old stuff not that new crap they now play that makes it to movie soundtracks!) Give me _Draw the Line _and _Toys in the Attic_ any day! Love the song-_ Kings and Queens _too!

I then went into the hair bands! Oh for the love of god- how embarrasing  I was obsessed with Motley Crue and Poison...and remember the local boys Cinderella! But I also was listening to Black Sabbath at that time- I guess they kept me grounded..... 

Got sick of the hair junk and I started getting into Iron Maiden, Ozzy, Metallica, WASP, Megadeth, Death Angel, Exodus.........

I can't believe I some of the bands are still around! Like Exodus, Death Angel, Testament- and they are just as good as ever! And of course, gotta love Dave Mustaine- he is so c o c k y, you can't help but love 'em!


----------



## pixiewings71

Ummm, Cinderella is still around.....OMG, I loved them!!!! LOL  And now I work with them.  I was the phone today for hours with Chet, he's a tech for Slash and he's currently helping out with Staind.  Talking and emailing with him I hardly got anything done! LOL  

I wish I could work from home....that would be awesome!!!! That's really my goal, to be able to tele-commute a few days a week.  It's totally doable, my company just has to set it up for me.


----------



## maddhatir

pixiewings71 said:


> Ummm, Cinderella is still around.....OMG, I loved them!!!! LOL  And now I work with them.  I was the phone today for hours with Chet, he's a tech for Slash and he's currently helping out with Staind.  Talking and emailing with him I hardly got anything done! LOL
> 
> I wish I could work from home....that would be awesome!!!! That's really my goal, to be able to tele-commute a few days a week.  It's totally doable, my company just has to set it up for me.



Well let me tell ya- I would MUCH rather be on the phone, in an office, with CHET, than doing what I am doing at home  

When you do get hooked up at home you will have the best of both worlds! 

I think the singer of Cinderella- OMG I forget his name, used to live in my town- Marlton, NJ- but you know how people say they know a friend of a friend who knows this one and that one- so who really knows if it is true. I hate when people do that! (OT- a few years ago my cousin said someone that she worked with was the cousin of then Phila Flyer Keith Primeau- I said HOW can he be his cousin when Keith was born in CANADA!) UGH- I like to call people out on that crap! Sorry for the rant 

Yeah- YEARS AGO! I was so psyched to see Cinderella at one of the small clubs, I forget the name (can you see a pattern forming here in my posts  I forget _everything_ ) the club was in Somerdale NJ. And I saw them at the Convention Center in Wildwood NJ. And of course on the big stage- but I forget who they were touring with.....of course......


----------



## pixiewings71

Yes, I will.......have the best of both worlds (singing with Sammy in my head LOL)  I saw Cinderella open for....David Lee Roth!!!! LOL  That was cool!!!!!


----------



## Mayhem2008

maddhatir said:


> I would like to thank Mayhem for getting me into Dimmu! She told me to watch their video, wasn't it the Serpentine Offering May? And about a week later my brother asked me if I wanted to go see Dimmu and Behemoth! It all worked out and here I am- going _deeper_!



Oh yeah..the Serpentine Offering is a breakfast song around my house   I love that song and haven't been able to find the CD so it looks like I'm gonna have to order it off the net. I love to show people that video...it starts out like something from Star Wars but give it a minute and it grabs ya and YANKS you in!   At least that's what happened to you Madd! Another one pulled into the evil..muwahahahahaha


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Remember Skid Row? LOL My first concert ever was Skid Row and Bon Jovi when "18 and Life" had just come out on the radio.  And I think Bon Jovi's "I'll Be There For You" was a new song. Oh, those were the days....


----------



## pixiewings71

I saw Bon Jovi in concert, I think it was 2 years ago.  It was the coolest show!!!! I remember Skid Row, I work with both of those bands now too. LOL  Cracks me up sometimes, how I'm now working with the people I used to worship as a teenager.    It's very cool though.


----------



## maddhatir

Mayhem2008 said:


> Oh yeah..the Serpentine Offering is a breakfast song around my house   I love that song and haven't been able to find the CD so it looks like I'm gonna have to order it off the net. I love to show people that video...it starts out like something from Star Wars but give it a minute and it grabs ya and YANKS you in!   At least that's what happened to you Madd! Another one pulled into the evil..muwahahahahaha






 

Remember?! I didn't really care for the video when you sent it to me!? I said I didn't like the way they "broke out in song" But OH! MY! GOD!!!!!!! When they did that song live, in concert.........OH MY GOD!!!! I thought I saw god when ICS Vortex (???) just B_EEEEEEELLLLL_TED out all of his parts of that song!

As a matter if fact- my jaw dropped everytime he came in and just did his thing!....that VOICE!  



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Remember Skid Row? LOL My first concert ever was Skid Row and Bon Jovi when "18 and Life" had just come out on the radio.  And I think Bon Jovi's "I'll Be There For You" was a new song. Oh, those were the days....



I saw them both in concert!  I used to love Sebastian Bach- but now he is lookin' PRET-TY bad..... 

I was more of a Skid Row fan than Bon Jovi.


----------



## maddhatir

Mayhem2008 said:


> Oh yeah..the Serpentine Offering is a breakfast song around my house   I love that song and haven't been able to find the CD so it looks like I'm gonna have to order it off the net. I love to show people that video...it starts out like something from Star Wars but give it a minute and it grabs ya and YANKS you in!   At least that's what happened to you Madd! Another one pulled into the evil..muwahahahahaha



One more thing- have you ever been over to the _Godless Heathens_ thread, here on the Dis??? Thought you might want to take a look-see 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=861737

_Lay low_.................


----------



## Brocktoon

maddhatir said:


> So where in Philly do you live? I am right across the bridge in Marlton.


 
I live in Lower Bucks, north of Philly. Of course my job has me travelling all the time, so it kinda feels like I'm only ever visiting the area.

There's nothing wrong with the Skid Row love. 'Slave to the Grind' is one of my favorite CDs from the 90s. Kinda reminded me of lighter version of 'Cowboys' era Pantera.

I always thought a ton of bands got a raw deal in the early 90s. I don't know if it was the grunge revolution, or that they got stereo-typed due to 'More than Words', but Extreme was a killer band that never got the due they deserved. I really dug the funk meets Van Halen sound of bands like Living Colour, Extreme, and Mr. Big.

Nuno and Cherone have recenty reunited Extreme, and they're going to be touring with a new CD. Sounds strange, but I think that may be one of the most anticipated concerts I'm looking forward to.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Brocktoon said:


> I live in Lower Bucks, north of Philly. Of course my job has me travelling all the time, so it kinda feels like I'm only ever visiting the area.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the Skid Row love. 'Slave to the Grind' is one of my favorite CDs from the 90s. Kinda reminded me of lighter version of 'Cowboys' era Pantera.
> 
> I always thought a ton of bands got a raw deal in the early 90s. I don't know if it was the grunge revolution, or that they got stereo-typed due to 'More than Words', but Extreme was a killer band that never got the due they deserved. I really dug the funk meets Van Halen sound of bands like Living Colour, Extreme, and Mr. Big.
> 
> Nuno and Cherone have recenty reunited Extreme, and they're going to be touring with a new CD. Sounds strange, but I think that may be one of the most anticipated concerts I'm looking forward to.



LOL That sounds like a Who's Who of my Monster Ballads CD. LOL

I am such a 80's and 90's cheese lover. lol


----------



## clint999

Well, Madd, you know me. Die hard Knot fan and lover all of all things metal. 
Of course I'm trash so what do I know  
There's got to be more of us on here! Come on, where are you people? What shows are you going to this summer? You can't all be into Hanna Montana and the Jonas Brothers!

ETA: love the new line in your sig....let's all sing "I Am Hated"!


----------



## donaldduck352

Just tripped over this thread.I usaully post on the universal forum.
But we have a Dis'er overthere that you might find intresting.
He has a recording studio in PA,and its hardcore new stuff(which I love,depending on the talent level)The website is:
http://www.akdarstudios.com  Click on live recordings!!
I'm in my 40ish and still think Type O Negetive ROCKS!!
But check out the website

Welcome to the darkside!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madcoco

Another  Metal Fan(46)  here though you would never know it.(look more like Jimmy Buffet than Dio)  Good friends of/managed a band in PA that disbanded in the 80's and whose album went on to became a cult classic in Europe called Valhalla. The lead singer David Fefolt  has recorded vocals with a number of the hardcore and mainstream metal folks out there. Even a top 10 MTV hit in the hair metal days with Alex Masi. 
Latest project is the Forgotten Realm with a great  shredder Matthew Mills. Debut album just went on sale. Check them out:
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=114256943 
Highschool buddy went on to become sound manager for EighthDay Sound Usually meet up with him on tour in Vegas and Orlando and a few times overseas. The last few metal tours I met up with him were the US Unholy Alliance Tours with Slayer   Wow. Children of Bodom really impressed the h*ll out of me.  Alexi "Wildchild" Laiho. Wildchild is an understatement.  Now Marty is on tour with Tom Petty.  Meeting up next month. Somehow I think his PA setup will be a bit softer LOL. Give me "Loudness" or Give Me Death.


----------



## Mayhem2008

clint999 - where'd you come from?? do i know you?


----------



## maddhatir

clint999 said:


> Well, Madd, you know me. Die hard Knot fan and lover all of all things metal.
> Of course I'm trash so what do I know
> There's got to be more of us on here! Come on, where are you people? What shows are you going to this summer? You can't all be into Hanna Montana and the Jonas Brothers!
> 
> ETA: love the new line in your sig....let's all sing "I Am Hated"!



????? Do I know you????


----------



## Mayhem2008

That was my exact post a few pages ago...was there something you wanted to ad or where you just letting us know you're offering college degrees?


----------



## maddhatir

I just reported the post as ......SPAM!


----------



## AlexTina

This is crazy!!!  I totally just stumbled on this thread, I was just lurking around and walla!  My DH and I were total "rockers" in high school.  DH was in a band and did quite a few concerts.  Man those were the good ol days.  Anyhow, we are now 34 (me) and 33 (DH) with 3 kiddos 6, 3, and 1.  I am very proud to say that I have a signed kerri king guitar hanging on the wall in my loft and possibly the only 6 year old around who can play "one" on guitar hero without missing a beat and knows all the lyrics, LOL...  These days though it seems that the my dd (6) is totally into Hanna Montana and the Jonas Brothers, in fact I just finished watching camp rock with her.  So basically the only time I really listen to anything is when I'm in the car and even then the kiddos will generally listen their music or we listen to country which we both like.  DH, however, will instantly switch the station or CD when he gets in the car and if country is playing his general response is "OMG I almost puked!!!" So when he's in the car it is definately Slayer, Megadeth, Godsmack, Sepultura, etc..  So I still get a good dose of it and I still like it and all my kids know how to "ROCK OUT"  it's so funny as soon as DH puts a CD on they all start banging their heads it HILLARIOUS!  Anyhow, I had no idea there were others here on the DIS.  It's really funny it's just like at DD school I like being there and I'm interested but somehow I just don't quite fit in with all the soccer moms and that's kind of how it was on the DIS until now.


----------



## pixiewings71

I always find it interesting how so many people dis country without ever seeing a country act live.  We went to the Brad Paisley show last night, both he and Keith Urban always blow my mind with their guitar.  They are sooooooooooooooooooooooooo talented, IMO more talented than many of the rockers out there.  Keith Urban and Carrie Underwood did a cover of Tom Petty/Stevie Knicks Stop Dragging my Heart Around.  I tell you what, it was better than seeing Tom and Stevie do it live a few months before!! And both Keith and Brad can play massive guitar!!!! OMG, they are soooooooooooo talented....and we might be at the Jonas Brothers concert next month, my girls love them....and they are my account.  LOL


----------



## maddhatir

AlexTina said:


> I just don't quite fit in with all the soccer moms and that's kind of how it was on the DIS until now.



Welcome! I know what you mean about fitting in on the DIS I know some great people here- but not everyone has my taste in music! I always wondered how many of us there were!



pixiewings71 said:


> I always find it interesting how so many people dis country without ever seeing a country act live.  We went to the Brad Paisley show last night, both he and Keith Urban always blow my mind with their guitar.  They are sooooooooooooooooooooooooo talented, IMO more talented than many of the rockers out there.  Keith Urban and Carrie Underwood did a cover of Tom Petty/Stevie Knicks Stop Dragging my Heart Around.  I tell you what, it was better than seeing Tom and Stevie do it live a few months before!! And both Keith and Brad can play massive guitar!!!! OMG, they are soooooooooooo talented....and we might be at the Jonas Brothers concert next month, my girls love them....and they are my account.  LOL



I am sorry Kerri- I just CAN'T do country music! That or rap! I just can't, and I don't get it... I kinda feel a little tight in the chest when I do hear it 

I need to stay away for health reasons!


----------



## pixiewings71

LOL too funny, tight in the chest.  To each their own, just means less people for me to fight when I do go see Brad and Keith live.  LOL  There were soooooooooooooooooooo many people at that concert Saturday......it was crazy busy!


----------



## ahoff

pixiewings71 said:


> I always find it interesting how so many people dis country without ever seeing a country act live.  We went to the Brad Paisley show last night, both he and Keith Urban always blow my mind with their guitar.  They are sooooooooooooooooooooooooo talented, IMO more talented than many of the rockers out there.  Keith Urban and Carrie Underwood did a cover of Tom Petty/Stevie Knicks Stop Dragging my Heart Around.  I tell you what, it was better than seeing Tom and Stevie do it live a few months before!! And both Keith and Brad can play massive guitar!!!! OMG, they are soooooooooooo talented....and we might be at the Jonas Brothers concert next month, my girls love them....and they are my account.  LOL




Not really into country but Robert Earl Keen is classified as such.  And he is up on my favorite list and have seen him several times.  

Is anyone here going to All Good in WVa next month?


----------



## maddhatir

ahoff said:


> Is anyone here going to All Good in WVa next month?



Is that _Groovy_ music???

I can do groovy


----------



## Brocktoon

maddhatir said:


> Is that _Groovy_ music???
> 
> I can do groovy


 
Oh, sure it grooves! I'm not hitting All Good, but the line-up looks great. The headliners are a given, but I've see Lesh, Widespread etc . plenty of times. What it'd be excited about, is checking out MMW w/Scofield, as well as Lettuce. The funk will be brought!


----------



## Brocktoon

pixiewings71 said:


> I always find it interesting how so many people dis country without ever seeing a country act live. We went to the Brad Paisley show last night, both he and Keith Urban always blow my mind with their guitar. They are sooooooooooooooooooooooooo talented, IMO more talented than many of the rockers out there. Keith Urban and Carrie Underwood did a cover of Tom Petty/Stevie Knicks Stop Dragging my Heart Around. I tell you what, it was better than seeing Tom and Stevie do it live a few months before!! And both Keith and Brad can play massive guitar!!!! OMG, they are soooooooooooo talented....and we might be at the Jonas Brothers concert next month, my girls love them....and they are my account. LOL


 
I just can't do country either  I respect the musicianship of many of them, as I play a Fender Telecaster myself, but I just can't get into the mainstream country sound. I like Bluegrass and love artists like Bela Fleck. I even like cross-over stuff like the Eagles and Neil Young, and a lot of southern rock and blues. But the popular country stuff I hear today really does nothing for me.

I also can't stand John Mayer (not country I know), but the guy is insane on guitar. He released a John Mayer Trio live CD that is killer ... but put him in his pop music context, and I fall asleep. 

I guess I enjoy country stars guesting in other peoples music, where I can enjoy thier talent in another context.


----------



## maddhatir

Brocktoon said:


> I also can't stand John Mayer (not country I know), but the guy is insane on guitar. He released a John Mayer Trio live CD that is killer ... but put him in his pop music context, and I fall asleep.
> 
> .



John Mayer as in "Your Body is Wonderland" John Mayer? 

I did not know he was that much of a talent. Then, what is sad is, people only know him for the crap that you hear on the radio- all the little girls know him from dating that whack job Jessica Simpson and now Jennifer Aniston- I am sure the fans he has from his top 40 songs would never appreciate his guitar playing- they would not have a clue as to what they were hearing Let alone appreciate it!

I would think it would be frustrating for him to be stuck in such a pathetic mold 

Totally OT!................

8 DAYS TO TYPE O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brocktoon

maddhatir said:


> John Mayer as in "Your Body is Wonderland" John Mayer?


 
Yup, that was kinda my original response as well. I think Mayer got tired of being stereotyped, so to show his chops, he toured as the Mayer trio. He really rocks on his stratocaster! Not shredding, but a more sloppy blues stlye similar to Hendrix, Clapton, Stevie Ray Vaughn etc ... The Trio live CD was his big F-U to the pop scene

Look at the infamous Kelly Clarkson/Metal Skool video from a few years back. I've seen interviews since with her, and she seems like a legit fan of 80's hard rock and metal. I think she grew up with her brother listening to the stuff. I'm not saying I like her music, but it does change my opinion of her a bit when I know she respects the classics.


----------



## madcoco

What's wrong with country? Playing a metal tune backwards made me shout at the devil.  Playing a country tune backwards got my kids,trailer,wife and hound dog back.


----------



## ahoff

maddhatir said:


> Is that _Groovy_ music???
> 
> I can do groovy




Yes, i can say that it will definatly be groovy!  Very similar lineup as Langerado, and I had a great time there.   One of the best Phil shows I have seen.  And MWW w/S was great!


----------



## maddhatir

I am tellin' ya- The guitars in _Tripping a Blind Man_ by Type O- are FREAKING crazy- very _GROOVY_! It stinks b/c there is no video for the song. It made me stop breathing for a few seconds when I heard it!

I mentioned page or 2 back that when I heard it for the first time- It brought me to a whole other place, it could have been the moon, not sure though!  But it was a _GOOD _place...and I liked it! 

I can't beleive how addicted I am to their music right now. I can't stop listening. I was talking to myself just yesterday I do that often....and I thought, self, I can't believe how many levels they can have in just one song! I never thought that way about a band before. I think if you really love a band- you can _feel_ it.

You know what really stinks- I cannot IMAGINE not feeling transported when you listen to music- some people just "like" music- and yay, they hear a song on the radio that they like, woo who..........but to not want to hear music that you really love _constantly_, is like starving yourself...... That sounds deep.....


----------



## AlexTina

madcoco said:


> What's wrong with country? Playing a metal tune backwards made me shout at the devil.  Playing a country tune backwards got my kids,trailer,wife and hound dog back.




 Love it.  You would all get along very very well with my DH.  Anyhow, one of our favs for a long time now is Floater.  Don't know if you've ever heard of them they are out of Oregon and have been around for a LONG time but never went mainstream.  Check them out if you like floater.com some of the live videos take a minute to get going but once they get started their good.


----------



## BigRedGoat

25 year old long-haired, metal-loving, hard-drumming, muscle car-driving metalhead checking in!

Just stumbled across this thread and had to post up, good to know i'm not alone.


----------



## maddhatir

BigRedGoat said:


> 25 year old long-haired, metal-loving, hard-drumming, muscle car-driving metalhead checking in!
> 
> Just stumbled across this thread and had to post up, good to know i'm not alone.









So what bands are you into??


----------



## maddhatir

I remember while back I read that the HOB was not going to have any more (good  ) bands playing there- as in metal bands- does anyone remember hearing that?

I just checked the HOB event calendar and *Opeth* is going to be there on 10/21!  

I think I would plan a trip just around that concert !

I also see Demon Hunter will be there- buuuuuuttt- not much into the christian music scene-


----------



## Brocktoon

maddhatir said:


> You know what really stinks- I cannot IMAGINE not feeling transported when you listen to music- some people just "like" music- and yay, they hear a song on the radio that they like, woo who..........but to not want to hear music that you really love _constantly_, is like starving yourself...... That sounds deep.....


 
I know exactly where you're coming from. I'm not the biggest TYPE O fan, but _Bloody Kisses_ is a masterpiece. The mood/vibe was great. I always though Goth metal took itself too seriously, and here was a killer concept that wasn't afraid to go over the top and cynically poke fun at the entire genre. I also own _October Rust_,which I enjoy, but it can't hold a candle to Bloody Kisses.

The rise of MP3s is slowly leading to the death of the concept ablum, and for that, I'm really sad. Pop bands are focusing on once decent single and an album of filler, when I'd rather have a flowing concept album that may not have a hit single at all.

There are people who'd rather listen to 'greatest-hits' and muzak in the background, while I'd rather sit back, enjoy the liner notes, album art, lyrics, etc. and take in an album in its entirety.

Judas Priest's latest, _Nostradamus_, is a 2CD concept set. It's a little over the top, but it's one of thier better efforts.


----------



## Brocktoon

maddhatir said:


> I remember while back I read that the HOB was not going to have any more (good  ) bands playing there- as in metal bands- does anyone remember hearing that?
> 
> I just checked the HOB event calendar and *Opeth* is going to be there on 10/21!
> 
> I think I would plan a trip just around that concert !
> 
> I also see Demon Hunter will be there- buuuuuuttt- not much into the christian music scene-


 
Yep, I remember hearing about HOB banning metal shows, but I figured it wasn't going to last long.

What show exactly lead the HOB to trying to ban metal acts anyway?

Most of the current rap/hip-hop artists have lyrics way worse than anything in metal.


----------



## maddhatir

Brocktoon said:


> I know exactly where you're coming from. I'm not the biggest TYPE O fan, but _Bloody Kisses_ is a masterpiece. The mood/vibe was great. I always though Goth metal took itself too seriously, and here was a killer concept that wasn't afraid to go over the top and cynically poke fun at the entire genre. I also own _October Rust_,which I enjoy, but it can't hold a candle to Bloody Kisses.
> 
> The rise of MP3s is slowly leading to the death of the concept ablum, and for that, I'm really sad. Pop bands are focusing on once decent single and an album of filler, when I'd rather have a flowing concept album that may not have a hit single at all.
> 
> There are people who'd rather listen to 'greatest-hits' and muzak in the background, while I'd rather sit back, enjoy the liner notes, album art, lyrics, etc. and take in an album in its entirety.
> 
> Judas Priest's latest, _Nostradamus_, is a 2CD concept set. It's a little over the top, but it's one of thier better efforts.



I have a friend who is into metal, we usualy like the same bands and I told her to listen to Type Os "_Everything Dies_", faint: awesome song BTW!) and she could not get into Peter's voice. Now, me, on the other hand, I was instantly drawn to his voice and their sound- funny how that works....

ugh- tell me about the whole downloading songs! I think I said this before- I am not one of those people who do the "I love the single" thing. I am a BAND person so- GIVE ME THE WHOLE DARN BAND PLEASE! All wrapped up in one CD to enjoy EVERY SINGLE SONG!!

What is sad is, the downloads are really hurting the record stores too! I was at the mall on Monday- and I was telling DH they only had ONE! record store in the mall! It was FYI. He said it was b/c of all the downloading. Whatever happened to good ol' Sam Goody!? FYI did have October Rust and I have been looking for that, but it was 19 bucks! I should have just bought it. I will be lucky if I can even find that and Bloody Kisses in an actual store!

Have you noticed the CDs in Best Buy and Circuit City are just one big freaking JOKE! CC is _much worse _than BB- but OMG- is this the death of buying good music in stores!? Sometimes I just CAN'T wait for a CD to come int he mail- I NEED IT NOW! 




Brocktoon said:


> Yep, I remember hearing about HOB banning metal shows, but I figured it wasn't going to last long.
> 
> What show exactly lead the HOB to trying to ban metal acts anyway?
> 
> Most of the current rap/hip-hop artists have lyrics way worse than anything in metal.



I am not sure what the reason was- it was kind of "vague" you know you cannot get a straight answer form any "higher ups" anywhere! They just spew their lies and BS. I can see ONE dope complaining about the music and of course, the squeaky wheel gets the oil, and we all have to suffer!

Maybe they did not like the metal heads hanging around PI- but of course, you CAN have all the drunken idiots from the bars there but god forbid you get someone with a ripped T and jeans, maybe a few piercings, and the whole world would come to an end! 

But, if they are having Opeth at the HOB- you can get too much heavier (and evil ) than that! So, chalk one up for us!


----------



## maddhatir

I just went to Amazon and bought 4 (new) Type O CDs for a total of $64.94 w/ FREE (2 day shipping!) I signed up for a free trial of _Amazon Prime _and got the free 2 day shipping.  I will get the CDs on Monday! 

I ordered _October Rust_, _Bloody Kisses_, _World Coming Down_ and _Slow, Deep and Hard_.

BTW- does anyone KNOW what the close up is on the _Slow, Deep and Hard_ cover?  Well- I can't tell you here- but you can PM me.


----------



## pixiewings71

I was just going to say, go to Amazon! LOL  I get all my metal/hard rock stuff from Amazon.  I get all my country stuff from Target. LOL  I don't even bother with music stores anymore, they never have what I want and they charge way too much.  Sad but true.  I used to love going to the Warehouse, they had CD's you could listen to with headphones to see if you really wanted to buy the whole CD.  
You have to tell me what the cover is...LOL  I don't have that CD so I don't know......
BTW, do you have the newest Crucible, Iron Maiden or Bullet for my Valentine CDs?  If so, you can find ME in them.  LOL  Have you heard Crucible??  If not, please do, they are a metal band from HI, Derek Haderman, he rocks!!!!  

When is your Type O show again? Did you already go?  I haven't been here for a few days so I don't remember....


----------



## maddhatir

pixiewings71 said:


> I was just going to say, go to Amazon! LOL  I get all my metal/hard rock stuff from Amazon.  I get all my country stuff from Target. LOL  I don't even bother with music stores anymore, they never have what I want and they charge way too much.  Sad but true.  I used to love going to the Warehouse, they had CD's you could listen to with headphones to see if you really wanted to buy the whole CD.
> You have to tell me what the cover is...LOL  I don't have that CD so I don't know......
> BTW, do you have the newest Crucible, Iron Maiden or Bullet for my Valentine CDs?  If so, you can find ME in them.  LOL  Have you heard Crucible??  If not, please do, they are a metal band from HI, Derek Haderman, he rocks!!!!
> 
> When is your Type O show again? Did you already go?  I haven't been here for a few days so I don't remember....



My Type O show is next Wed July 2nd! I am hoping the band will be at the upstairs bar afterwards! NOT sure what the heck I would do- maybe a pic would be good! I doubt Peter would want to take a chunk out of my neck  

I hope to get good pics- I was hoping the same thing for my Dimmu and Behemoth concert a few months ago at the same venue- but NOPE- my camera stinks! 

I got some AWESOME Manson pics from last years tour with Slayer- I am not sure if anyone here saw them yet? I know Mayhem did (where the HECK is that woman!?!!!)

I will post them later today- we were in the Pit  OMG it was awesome! So now, every concert I go to- I am expecting to get good pics 

Our Border's bookstore had headphones- but......they have no good music to listen to So if anyone needs some CDs go to Amazon and subscribe to Prime for free 2 day shipping! You get a month free so cancel before the month is up. 

Kerri- I have never heard of Crucible- I checked out their site and listened Dead Bones- not bad! The singer reminds me a little of Phil Anselmo with some Chino Moreno thrown in.  

And I am a BIG 80's Iron Maiden fan DH and I have seen them several times back in the day- Is Eddie still with them! Man- that thing used to FREAK me the HECK out  

So tell me where you are mentioned on the CDs!

I will PM you about the Type O CD cover.........


----------



## madcoco

Thanks for giving this "old" man some more "new" music to try out.
Yes Eddie is still around and higher than ever currently on tour in 
Europe.
Check out their website. Maiden Heaven is a tribute CD that will be given away free in Kerrang July16.

_His eyes seem so glazed
As he flies on the wings of a dream.
Now he knows his father betrayed
Now his wings turn to ashes to ashes his grave

Fly, on your way, like an eagle,
Fly as high as the sun,
On your way, like an eagle,
Fly as high as the sun.
On your way, like an eagle,
Fly, touch the sun
On your way, like an eagle,
Fly_
Ed Force One


----------



## maddhatir

madcoco said:


> Thanks for giving this "old" man some more "new" music to try out.
> Yes Eddie is still around and higher than ever currently on tour in
> Europe.
> Check out their website. Maiden Heaven is a tribute CD that will be given away free in Kerrang July16.
> 
> _His eyes seem so glazed
> As he flies on the wings of a dream.
> Now he knows his father betrayed
> Now his wings turn to ashes to ashes his grave
> 
> Fly, on your way, like an eagle,
> Fly as high as the sun,
> On your way, like an eagle,
> Fly as high as the sun.
> On your way, like an eagle,
> Fly, touch the sun
> On your way, like an eagle,
> Fly_
> Ed Force One



Flight of Icarus!!!! 

Old man- you stop it- you are only 2 years older than I am! You are scaring me! I do sometimes think- am I too old for this? Will I ever outgrow my love for this kind of music- I don't think so! I will be rockin' to my grave! 

I do notice people "our age"   at a lot of the concerts I attend. It is hard to find people that like what I do- we are a rare breed aren't we! 

Oh!

Guess what!? I got 2 of my CDs that I ordered JUST yesterday!!!

I placed 2 orders- I wonder if the other UPS dude will be showing up at my door with Part 2!!

Just popped in _World Coming Down _in my laptop!


----------



## pixiewings71

Yup, he sure is! lol  You can find me on the inside cover under the Thanks section.   

I got your PM about the cover.  LMAO!!! too funny!!!!!!!  I take it you've never seen Darron's picks (from System of a Down?)  If not I should send you one....LOL  

I love good concert pics, you can see a bunch of good ones on my company's website, I'll PM you the address so you can check it out.  Share any pics you have and want to share, I'd love to see them!


----------



## pixiewings71

How old is old????  LOL


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> .......I might be able to go over to the Teen Forums and find someone who does, but no thanks.  OR post it on the CB and get bashed.....no thanks....
> 
> I am SO bored with the conversations on the CB. They are just not me.
> 
> Not into what problems kid's have with their teachers, my political/religious views are certainly not like others, so I steer clear of those threads, god forbid you have an opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can count on one hand the Dis'ers that even know who Type O Negative, Pantera (Down), Dimmu Borgir, Behemoth, Slip Knot , Slayer, Exodus, Testament, Soulfly, Cavalera Conspiracy are....need I go on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone get psyched about Metal concerts, or just that a song you like is on the radio? Anyone listen to Sirius Hard Attack and love it? Can't live without it? Do you hear Ministry's rendition of _Roadhouse Blues _and freak out, while other's say...._what the heck is that_....? Do _you_ find people strange who think American Idol music is................good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering..... or maybe I *am* the _weird_ one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I doubt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> Just curious........
> 
> I still love my freaps and my CF peeps




I have been bringing True Metal to Disney since 1998...There are two things in this world that come close to the love I have for my wife and those two things are Disney and Metal...Not you're run of the mill radiocore poser garbage like Metallica and the likes but true metal..everything from Thrash to Black to Death to doom/gloom, goth and Power yes Power!!!! 

Nothing beats blasting some good ol Manowar, Deicide, Emperor, Destruction, Kreator, Exodus, Slayer, Testament, Anthrax, Morbid Angel, Helloween, Iced Earth, Sepultura, God Dethroned, Angel Dust, Nightwish, Type-O Negative, King Diamond, Mercyful Fate, Primal Fear, Stratovarius, Sonata Arctica, Rhapsody, Megadeth, Forbidden, Savatage, Falconer, Charon, Sentenced, Nevermore, Suicidal Tendencies, Mortician, Dimmu Borgir, Mayhem, Altar, Iron Maiden, Gamma Ray, Running Wild, Judas Priest, Marduk, Venom, and the list goes on and on to infinity and beyond...

There are two things in this world that will never die True Heavy F'n Metal and Disney -I-


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> I have been bringing True Metal to Disney since 1998...There are two things in this world that come close to the love I have for my wife and those two things are Disney and Metal...Not you're run of the mill radiocore poser garbage like Metallica and the likes but true metal..everything from Thrash to Black to Death to doom/gloom, goth and Power yes Power!!!!
> 
> Nothing beats blasting some good ol Manowar, Deicide, Emperor, Destruction, Kreator, Exodus, Slayer, Testament, Anthrax, Morbid Angel, Helloween, Iced Earth, Sepultura, God Dethroned, Angel Dust, Nightwish, Type-O Negative, King Diamond, Mercyful Fate, Primal Fear, Stratovarius, Sonata Arctica, Rhapsody, Megadeth, Forbidden, Savatage, Falconer, Charon, Sentenced, Nevermore, Suicidal Tendencies, Mortician, Dimmu Borgir, Mayhem, Altar, Iron Maiden, Gamma Ray, Running Wild, Judas Priest, Marduk, Venom, and the list goes on and on to infinity and beyond...
> 
> There are two things in this world that will never die True Heavy F'n Metal and Disney -I-



Hey! Glad you made it here. 

Iced Earth!? They are also going to be at the House of Blues on 9/28!

Everytime I hear them I think of Richard Christy from the Stern show- he played drums for Iced Earth before he started worked for Howard. 

I never heard of them until he mentioned them on the show a while back.


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Hey! Glad you made it here.
> 
> Iced Earth!? They are also going to be at the House of Blues on 9/28!
> 
> Everytime I hear them I think of Richard Christy from the Stern show- he played drums for Iced Earth before he started worked for Howard.
> 
> I never heard of them until he mentioned them on the show a while back.



Iced Earth are one of my favorite bands of all time!!!! Alive in Athens is my favorite live metal album of all time just edging out Live after Death by the greatest band of all time  Iron Maiden.

Stern is the man and Christy is awesome..he also played trums for Death and Burning Times (he is still an active member of Burning Times)..He was/is a great metal drummer and absolutely hilarious on Stern...

I am going to see Iced Earth up here in Massachusetts their best vocalist Matt Barlow is back with the band can't wait!!! I am also going to go see Kamelot in Boston can't wait for that show it is going to be awesome...

I arrive the night of 9/4 I know Bullet for my valentine is playing not bad for a new band they great on the studio albums but dreadful live I have seen them 2wice both times I was dissapointed. Of course one time was for when they opened for Maiden and I was so excited for Maiden that I really didnt care for them but they meaning Bullet have a greta song called Scream, Aim, Fire .

If you couldnt tell I am more oldschool but I like some newer bands like Into Eternity, 3 Inches of Blood, In This Moment, Trivium, and The Sword. However, Old school just cannot be beat give me some good old or event their newer albums Testament or Exodus and I can head bang for days.  

If you are interested in checking out Iced Earth pick up Days of Purgatory, Something Wicked This way Comes, or Horror Show then work your way back to their older stuff like Night of the Stormrider...They do have a greastest hits out its 2 discs but I forget the name..but Alive in Athens is great as well and will get you a feel..


----------



## Brocktoon

metalis4ever said:


> Nothing beats blasting some good ol Manowar, Deicide, Emperor, Destruction, Kreator, Exodus, Slayer, Testament, Anthrax, Morbid Angel, Helloween, Iced Earth, Sepultura, God Dethroned, Angel Dust, Nightwish, Type-O Negative, King Diamond, Mercyful Fate, Primal Fear, Stratovarius, Sonata Arctica, Rhapsody, Megadeth, Forbidden, Savatage, Falconer, Charon, Sentenced, Nevermore, Suicidal Tendencies, Mortician, Dimmu Borgir, Mayhem, Altar, Iron Maiden, Gamma Ray, Running Wild, Judas Priest, Marduk, Venom, and the list goes on and on to infinity and beyond...


 
That's a killer list. If you like power metal, and never heard *Pagan's Mind*, you should check them out. They're a little toward the prog-side, but not so much Dream Theater clones like Symphony X etc.



> If you couldnt tell I am more oldschool but I like some newer bands like Into Eternity, 3 Inches of Blood, In This Moment, Trivium, and The Sword. However, Old school just cannot be beat give me some good old or event their newer albums Testament or Exodus and I can head bang for days.


 
I enjoy Trivium, The Sword, Avenged Sevenfold etc., but at the same time, they also just seem to be rehashing the classic metal sound. Nothing wrong with going with what works, but I sort of feel like I've heard all of thier riffs somewhere before.

I guess that's why I enjoy the more progressive metal stuff, as it's going into new territory started by King Crimson decades ago. I don't think I'd consider bands like Dredg, Pain of Salvation, and Porcupine Tree metal, yet I'm seeing more and more of thier T-shirts at both metal shows and jam festivals. It's pretty cool that some of these bands are getting such a diverse following of music fans.


----------



## metalis4ever

Brocktoon said:


> That's a killer list. If you like power metal, and never heard *Pagan's Mind*, you should check them out. They're a little toward the prog-side, but not so much Dream Theater clones like Symphony X etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy Trivium, The Sword, Avenged Sevenfold etc., but at the same time, they also just seem to be rehashing the classic metal sound. Nothing wrong with going with what works, but I sort of feel like I've heard all of thier riffs somewhere before.
> 
> I guess that's why I enjoy the more progressive metal stuff, as it's going into new territory started by King Crimson decades ago. I don't think I'd consider bands like Dredg, Pain of Salvation, and Porcupine Tree metal, yet I'm seeing more and more of thier T-shirts at both metal shows and jam festivals. It's pretty cool that some of these bands are getting such a diverse following of music fans.



Prog Metal Rules!!!! Pagan's Mind is amazing!!! Celestial Entrance is one of my favorite albums of all time \m/ 
If you are into Prog Metal you need to check our Srdjan Brankovic 's Exebition elta  they are a Prog Metal super band much like Avantasia is a Power metal super band. They have a myspace page just search for them I have listened to a few tracks completely BA. 

Other prog bands you may not have heard of but are worth checking out: 
Elegy, Star One, Ayreon, Explorer's Club(James Labrie from Dream Theater),  Mastodon (a band that is often overlooked by Brothers of True Metal such as ourselves). 

I love all True metal no matter the Sub-genre and lyrical content. 
 It is so funny I am a die hard Atheist and hate modern religions but for some reason I love bands like Edenbridge, Narnia, Evergrey, Grave Digger, Dream Theater, ZAO, In This Moment and many other Christian/ modern religion bands just as much as the anti-Christian/modern religion metal bands... 

It is awesome to meet another blaster of metal and fan of Disney!!!!

All Hail the Disney Villians (you know they blast Slayer especially   )


----------



## emmabean44

I wonder how long it will take for Disney to make the Black Metal ride?


----------



## metalis4ever

emmabean44 said:


> I wonder how long it will take for Disney to make the Black Metal ride?



That would be awesome!! BUt improbabale although we could hold out hope for a Black Caulderon ride which is the closest thing Disney has to Black Metal...

But imagine how awesome a Black Metal ride would be Disney could hire Immortal and put Mickey ears on them to meet the guests then the guests would enter a dark cave where they board a series of inverted cross roller coaster cars which go from 0 -80 in 6.66 seconds while of course the audio is King Diamond going eeeeyyyeeaaaahhhh segwaying straight into Progenies Of The Great Apocalypse by Dimmu Borgir as the sound track...along the tracks the guests would pass anamantronic versions of 1349, Emperor, and Marduk at a blistering speed of course..the ride would conclude by baralling through a partiticular building (if you listen to Black metal you know what I am refrencing)therby setting it ablaze. WHen you get off the ride you walk through a gift shop entitled "The Gods Rock and Roll" where you can buy official Disney pins of some of your favorite Black Metal Icons such as King Diamond, Dani Filth, Cronos, and Emperor Magnus Caligula.


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> But imagine how awesome a Black Metal ride would be Disney could hire Immortal and put Mickey ears on them to meet the guests



oooo! Speaking of Mickey ears- I would like to see THIS greet me!  

I added the "Mickey Manson" to this pic


----------



## maddhatir

Since I am in my Photobucket Manson album- I will post a few pics I took at the concert last year (8/2/2007 Camden NJ Manson w/ Slayer!) 

I was sitting on the floor right behind the pit for Manson


----------



## maddhatir

emmabean44 said:


> I wonder how long it will take for Disney to make the Black Metal ride?



AND! Welcome to this thread too!!!! 

Are you a metal fan???


----------



## Mayhem2008

Hey Madd! I'm still haunting the place! Counting down the days till Mayhem and listening to the newest Knot...what a great summer! How are ya? I'll be hitting the road in a couple of weeks but till then I'll try to get in here more often...Take care!


----------



## maddhatir

Mayhem2008 said:


> Hey Madd! I'm still haunting the place! Counting down the days till Mayhem and listening to the newest Knot...what a great summer! How are ya? I'll be hitting the road in a couple of weeks but till then I'll try to get in here more often...Take care!



OMG! That stinkin' little cat is making me PEE!  

Love the pics in your siggy!


----------



## metalis4ever

Not a huge Manson fan but figured I'd add one


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> Not a huge Manson fan but figured I'd add one



 THERE they are.....My 2 guys!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












= goth smilie!


----------



## Mayhem2008

maddhatir said:


> OMG! That stinkin' little cat is making me PEE!
> 
> Love the pics in your siggy!



I love to put on "Snap" by Slipknot and watch him do his thing...cracks me right up!


----------



## Brocktoon

metalis4ever said:


> Other prog bands you may not have heard of but are worth checking out:
> Elegy, Star One, Ayreon, Explorer's Club(James Labrie from Dream Theater), Mastodon (a band that is often overlooked by Brothers of True Metal such as ourselves).


 
Arjen's stuff is hit/miss for me. I like some of Ayreon's stuff, but I love Star One, especially the live CD/DVD. Dream Theater is one of my fav bands, so I've got most of the side project stuff, which is again hit or miss. I just saw Liquid Tension Experiment (Portnoy/Petrucci/Rudess/Levin) live at NEARfest which was incredible. I've only gotten in Mastodon within the last year or two, but I freakin' love 'em. While Blood Moutain is great, Leviathan is a monster! 



> I love all True metal no matter the Sub-genre and lyrical content.
> It is so funny I am a die hard Atheist and hate modern religions but for some reason I love bands like Edenbridge, Narnia, Evergrey, Grave Digger, Dream Theater, ZAO, In This Moment and many other Christian/ modern religion bands just as much as the anti-Christian/modern religion metal bands...


 
I'm kinda in the same boat. I'm not religous at all and tend towards the athiest side. I dig a lot of classic prog like Yes, ELP, King Crimson etc ... Spock's Beard has been one of my fav prog groups for years. A few years back, thier frontman became a born-again, and left the Beard to do solo Christian prog stuff. We're talking heavy Christian vibe, but the music is still some of his best stuff. It dsoesn't bother me in any way at all. Good music is good music!


----------



## metalis4ever

Brocktoon said:


> Arjen's stuff is hit/miss for me. I like some of Ayreon's stuff, but I love Star One, especially the live CD/DVD. Dream Theater is one of my fav bands, so I've got most of the side project stuff, which is again hit or miss. I just saw Liquid Tension Experiment (Portnoy/Petrucci/Rudess/Levin) live at NEARfest which was incredible. I've only gotten in Mastodon within the last year or two, but I freakin' love 'em. While Blood Moutain is great, Leviathan is a monster!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda in the same boat. I'm not religous at all and tend towards the athiest side. I dig a lot of classic prog like Yes, ELP, King Crimson etc ... Spock's Beard has been one of my fav prog groups for years. A few years back, thier frontman became a born-again, and left the Beard to do solo Christian prog stuff. We're talking heavy Christian vibe, but the music is still some of his best stuff. It dsoesn't bother me in any way at all. Good music is good music!



Exactly you got it good music is good music espcially when it comes to Metal \m/ ...It really is good to meet someone who acctually knows his Metal...I also saw Liquid Tension Experiment  live...so awesome I was mesmerized. I agree with you that so many side projects are hit or miss it is so hard for me to get into certain side projects or secondary involvements because I am hopelessly comparing what I am hearing to what I have heard which is an endless cycle of dissapointment..


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> Exactly you got it good music is good music espcially when it comes to Metal \m/ ...It really is good to meet someone who acctually knows his Metal...I also saw Liquid Tension Experiment  live...so awesome I was mesmerized. I agree with you that so many side projects are hit or miss it is so hard for me to get into certain side projects or secondary involvements because I am hopelessly comparing what I am hearing to what I have heard which is an endless cycle of dissapointment..



OK- I must admit, I have never heard of 99% of the bands you and Brocktoon are talking about- but- I did go and check out Liquid Tension Experiment AND Apocalyptica's I'm Not Jesus on You Tube.

I would have to hear more of their music to make a decision. Sounds a little to mellow for me, BUT- sometimes I am in the mood for mellow!

I will go and listen to some more of the bands you have been talking about.


----------



## Brocktoon

maddhatir said:


> OK- I must admit, I have never heard of 99% of the bands you and Brocktoon are talking about- but- I did go and check out Liquid Tension Experiment AND Apocalyptica's I'm Not Jesus on You Tube.
> 
> I would have to hear more of their music to make a decision. Sounds a little to mellow for me, BUT- sometimes I am in the mood for mellow!
> 
> I will go and listen to some more of the bands you have been talking about.


 
Liquid Tension will definately sound mellow compared to black metal. LTE is actually more like old school shredding mixed with a lot of jamming.  Kinda like a pumped up instrumental version of Roth era Van Halen.  They're an aquired taste if you're not a fan of how many 1000's of notes you can fit into one minute. I love guitar shredding though.

If you're looking for more a mellow mix with some metal, I strongly reccomend the more recent *Porcupine Tree *stuff. Escpecially 'Deadwing' and 'Fear of a Blank Planet'. Porcupine Tree is very close to a modern day Pink Floyd, but over the years, their frontman Steve Wilson started working with Opeth, and brought a strong metal influence to the last few albums. I found them to be one of the most amazing bands of the last decade. Prog fans find the last few albums on the heavy side, while metal fans find it very mellow. Again, they're definatetly not metal, but I know a ton of metal fans that love thier sound.


----------



## maddhatir

Are there any internet music stations I can listen to that play Prog rock- well, one that you would recommend?

Live 365? I have Sirius......


----------



## Brocktoon

maddhatir said:


> Are there any internet music stations I can listen to that play Prog rock- well, one that you would recommend?
> 
> Live 365? I have Sirius......


 
My employer has locked out almost all internet music stations, so I don't know what's out there any more. Live 365 probably has a few good prog stations if you do a search for prog rock or prog metal.

One of the few stations I can still listen to is Metal Messiah Radio

http://www.metalmessiahradio.com/

They play a really eclectic mix of everything metal, from prog, thrash, black etc ... A lot of times, the rotation seems to be heavy on the prog side.

I think there's two streams on the site.  The 'Metal' stream plays the prog stuff.


----------



## maddhatir

Brocktoon said:


> My employer has locked out almost all internet music stations, so I don't know what's out there any more. Live 365 probably has a few good prog stations if you do a search for prog rock or prog metal.
> 
> One of the few stations I can still listen to is Metal Messiah Radio
> 
> http://www.metalmessiahradio.com/
> 
> They play a really eclectic mix of everything metal, from prog, thrash, black etc ... A lot of times, the rotation seems to be heavy on the prog side



Thanks! I have never been to that site!

There are 2 sides you can listen to?? When I first went on I chose the side to the left- they were playing Shadow Gallery?? I clicked on it and thought  no- 

I look to the right and I saw they were playing Chimaira there- quickly stopped Shadow Gallery, turned on Chimaira and though.....ahhhhh- this is better


----------



## Brocktoon

maddhatir said:


> Thanks! I have never been to that site!
> 
> There are 2 sides you can listen to?? When I first went on I chose the side to the left- they were playing Shadow Gallery?? I clicked on it and thought  no-
> 
> I look to the right and I saw they were playing Chimaira there- quickly stopped Shadow Gallery, turned on Chimaira and though.....ahhhhh- this is better


 
  Yep, I don't think you're gonna be a big prog rock fan.  Shadow Gallery is indeed prog/rock/metal, where Chimaira is just ... well brutal!

I edited my last post, but the left 'Metal' feed play a lot of the prog stuff.


----------



## maddhatir

Brocktoon said:


> Yep, I don't think you're gonna be a big prog rock fan.  *Shadow Gallery is indeed prog/rock/metal, where Chimaira is just ... well brutal!*
> 
> I edited my last post, but the left 'Metal' feed play a lot of the prog stuff.



I'm trying


----------



## metalis4ever

Brocktoon said:


> Yep, I don't think you're gonna be a big prog rock fan.  Shadow Gallery is indeed prog/rock/metal, where Chimaira is just ... well brutal!
> 
> I edited my last post, but the left 'Metal' feed play a lot of the prog stuff.



I'll never forget the time I saw Chimaira open for Immortal and Manowar they as in Chimaira got booed off the stage it was hilarious. I don't know what the concert promotores were thinking grouping Chimaira with Immortal and Manowar..Afterall the fans of Immortal (true old school black metal) and Manowar have to be some of the most elitist group of metal heads in the world. 

Metal Messiah Radio is awesome btw I listen to it at work as well. They play alot of Black Metal which is awesome -I-


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> I'll never forget the time I saw Chimaira open for Immortal and Manowar they as in Chimaira got booed off the stage it was hilarious. I don't know what the concert promotores were thinking grouping Chimaira with Immortal and Manowar..Afterall the fans of Immortal (true old school black metal) and Manowar have to be some of the most elitist group of metal heads in the world.
> 
> Metal Messiah Radio is awesome btw I listen to it at work as well. They play alot of Black Metal which is awesome -I-



The only time I remember a lot of boo's at a concert was years ago- I went to see Kiss- It may have been when they came back w/ make-up, I forget, anyway- they were touring with The Def Tones (whom DH and I love) and we were so psyched to see them- and

Everyone was booing!


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> The only time I remember a lot of boo's at a concert was years ago- I went to see Kiss- It may have been when they came back w/ make-up, I forget, anyway- they were touring with The Def Tones (whom DH and I love) and we were so psyched to see them- and
> 
> Everyone was booing!



Deftones are amazing live!!! I would boo KISS before Deftones lol...I saw KISS on the Psycho Circus tour not too impressed...

Another band I saw get booed off the stage was Kings X it was brutal they played with Hammerfall and Blind Guardian again much like I don't know what the promoters were thinking with Chimaira and Manowar I have no idea what they were thinking putting Kings X which are boring at best with two high flying fast paced Power Metal bands. The worst part is Hammerfall went on first played 5 yes 5 songs got off the stage Kings X stepped up and were promptly greeted with boos, Kings X sucks and Hammerfall chants. 

Antoher time that I swore I was going to hear boos but didn't was the time that I saw Slayer at the House of Blues in Downtown Disney when Messugah and Sick of It All opened..I bet my buddy that Sick Of It All would get booed off the stage being that they are New York Hardcore and Slayer are well Thrash its like oil and water but alas I was wrong and my punishment was that I had to see Slash's Snakepit which is worse and more painful than having to fit my 6'5 250 pound frame onto the Peter Pan ride.


----------



## metalis4ever

I know this is old hat but I was listening to a lot of DImmu Borgir at work today because I had to focus on work and for some reason Black Metal helps me to focus soley on the task at hand...in any case has anyone else heard Dimmu's cover of Twisted Sister's Burn In Hell...it absolutley destroys life bext Black Metal cover of a non black metal song ever well second to Cradle of Filth's cover of Hallowed be thy name but you get my drift...

"Lay down your soul to the God's rock and roll Black Metal!!!"  -I-


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> I know this is old hat but I was listening to a lot of DImmu Borgir at work today because I had to focus on work and for some reason Black Metal helps me to focus soley on the task at hand...in any case has anyone else heard Dimmu's cover of Twisted Sister's Burn In Hell...it absolutley destroys life bext Black Metal cover of a non black metal song ever well second to Cradle of Filth's cover of Hallowed be thy name but you get my drift...
> 
> "Lay down your soul to the God's rock and roll Black Metal!!!"  -I-



I LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUVVVVVVV their version of _Burn in He!!- _
I saw Dimmu a few months back with Behemoth! They both were AWESOME!


----------



## maddhatir

Wait! How about Ministry's version of The Doors- Road House Blues!?

Have you heard that?- makes you just wanna get psycho!!!


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> I LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUVVVVVVV their version of _Burn in He!!- _
> I saw Dimmu a few months back with Behemoth! They both were AWESOME!



Ohh wow that is an awesome show!!!! I have seen Dimmu 5 times and Behemoth 3 but never together thats awesome!!!...Have you ever seen Old Man's Child? Glader is the man in Dimmu but is absolutely burtal in Old Man's Child!! In Defiance of Existence is one of my favorite Black Metal albums ever.


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> Ohh wow that is an awesome show!!!! I have seen Dimmu 5 times and Behemoth 3 but never together thats awesome!!!...Have you ever seen Old Man's Child? Glader is the man in Dimmu but is absolutely burtal in Old Man's Child!! In Defiance of Existence is one of my favorite Black Metal albums ever.



No- I actually discovered Dimmu about a month before I went to the concert- _someone_ turned me onto them and then I had the chance to see them in concert. 

I am POd b/c I did not stay after the concert was finished- the guys from Behemoth were at the bar just hanging out!

I SO wanted to meet Orion!


----------



## MistyMoss

I love metal but my tastes run to the old metal. I have seen so many of the old metal bands in concert. I love the old Sabbath with Ozzy, AC/DC, Metallica, Queen, Ted Nugent.....you get the picture. I was even lucky enough to have seen Led Zeppelin in 1979. I absolutely love Metallica's version of "Turn the Page", the old Bob Seger tune.

Wow, I just noticed I said "old" 4 times in the above paragraph. I guess that means I am "old" too!!! 

But as they say......"You are never to old to rock and roll"!!!

Madd: You better watch some of that head banging when you get a bit older....we can't afford to lose any brain cells banging as we grow older.


----------



## maddhatir

MistyMoss said:


> Madd: You better watch some of that head banging when you get a bit older....we can't afford to lose any brain cells banging as we grow older.



Misty- my brain cells have been gone for a LONG LONG time!  ..............I can't remember 2 minutes ago


----------



## maddhatir

*Opeth* tix go on sale today at noon!!! 

I am SO there!


----------



## maddhatir

Just got my tix- no hurry b/c all tix are General Admission- but! The tix were 24.00 ea. after all the crap they add on they came to 67.00! 19.00 in crappy charges! 

Before I ordered them I asked DH of he just wanted to drive and just buy them directly from the venue- he said after paying for gas to get there we might as well just get them online!

CRAZY I SAY!!! Gas and crappy charges are too many ducketts!


----------



## MistyMoss

maddhatir said:


> Misty- my brain cells have been gone for a LONG LONG time!  ..............I can't remember 2 minutes ago



Alot of mine are gone too!! Some from pre-menopause (sorry guys!!), some from the 70's ,and I'm thinking either the aliens or vampires have taken some too!!!


----------



## metalis4ever

I was listening to a metal podcast today and came across this Italian Power Metal band called Trick or Treat..I know I know its not black metal but they have a song called "Like Donald Duck"..I even checked them out on metal-archives.com and under lyrical theme it lists Donald Duck LOL








DONALD DUCK METAL RULES!!!!!!!


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> I was listening to a metal podcast today and came across this Italian Power Metal band called Trick or Treat..I know I know its not black metal but they have a song called "Like Donald Duck"..I even checked them out on metal-archives.com and under lyrical theme it lists Donald Duck LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONALD DUCK METAL RULES!!!!!!!



 Good try- but I doubt you can bring any Dis'ers to the dark side with that one! 

How old is the band- they sound familiar???? Maybe I am thinking of a band in the 80s called Halloween??


----------



## madcoco

Trick or Treat I believe started out as a Helloween tribute band.

Anyone try Pandora Radio? Not sure how hardcore it goes but you can tailor it to your liking.
http://www.pandora.com/


----------



## metalis4ever

madcoco said:


> Trick or Treat I believe started out as a Helloween tribute band.
> 
> Anyone try Pandora Radio? Not sure how hardcore it goes but you can tailor it to your liking.
> http://www.pandora.com/



YOu would be 100% correct they have a live Helloween tribute album out but in 2005 released the album "Evil Needs Candy Too" which has the song "Like Donald Duck" on it. 

BTW regarding Helloween "Keeper of the Seven Keys Part II" is in my opinion is one of the greatest Power Metal Albums of all time. 

I will check out Pandora Radio but at work I always listen to either Dis unplugged or Metal Messiah Radio. I like Metal Messiah Radio because they have a station that focuses on mostly a combination of Power Metal, Prog Metal, Nu Metal, and Glam then another seperate station that plays the brutal stuff like Death, Thrash, Black and Viking \m/ -_- \m/


----------



## madcoco

That is one h*ll of an album. Everyone has their favorite core group of bands and they are one of them here They are in the middle of one big World Tour Not many dates in the States though.  Bloodstock in the UK anyone?


----------



## metalis4ever

I must share my awesome late summer/ fall with my fellow Black Metal Disers out there. Check out my plans and tell me this isnt going to be the greatest 4 months ever: 

08/14/08  Testament
08/15/08  Motorhead
08/25/08  Finntroll Warbringer, Thy Will be Done, To The Wolves
08/30/08  Nightwish, Sonata Arctica
*09/04/08 to 09/14/08  WDW  POFQ*
09/19/08  Opeth, High on Fire
09/20/08  Helloween , Gamma Ray
09/25/08  Apocolyptica
10/01/08  Kataklysm, Dying Fetus
10/02/08  Amorphis
10/10/08  Rock and Shock Day 1  Children of Bodom, Obituary, many others
10/14/08- Kamelot, Edguy
10/15/08- Iced Earth, Into Eternity
10/17/08  Dazig, Dimmu Borgir, Moonspell, Skeletonwitch
10/18/08 -  Amon Amarth
11/19/08  Symphony X

Easily going to be the greatest 4 months of my life so many metal shows and 10 days at WDW how could life get better than that?


----------



## Brocktoon

metalis4ever said:


> I must share my awesome late summer/ fall with my fellow Black Metal Disers out there. Check out my plans and tell me this isnt going to be the greatest 4 months ever:
> 
> 08/14/08  Testament
> 08/15/08  Motorhead
> 08/25/08  Finntroll Warbringer, Thy Will be Done, To The Wolves
> 08/30/08  Nightwish, Sonata Arctica
> *09/04/08 to 09/14/08  WDW  POFQ*
> 09/19/08  Opeth, High on Fire
> 09/20/08  Helloween , Gamma Ray
> 09/25/08  Apocolyptica
> 10/01/08  Kataklysm, Dying Fetus
> 10/02/08  Amorphis
> 10/10/08  Rock and Shock Day 1  Children of Bodom, Obituary, many others
> 10/14/08- Kamelot, Edguy
> 10/15/08- Iced Earth, Into Eternity
> 10/17/08  Dazig, Dimmu Borgir, Moonspell, Skeletonwitch
> 10/18/08 - Amon Amarth
> 11/19/08  Symphony X
> 
> Easily going to be the greatest 4 months of my life so many metal shows and 10 days at WDW how could life get better than that?


 
That list only angers me with jealously  

Due to my work travel and schedule I've had to miss the Philly Opeth show, and this week I had to dump off my tickets for the Masters of Metal show. I freakin' love Dio-fronted Sabbath, and have yet to see 'em live.


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> I must share my awesome late summer/ fall with my fellow Black Metal Disers out there. Check out my plans and tell me this isnt going to be the greatest 4 months ever:
> 
> 08/14/08  Testament
> 08/15/08  Motorhead
> 08/25/08  Finntroll Warbringer, Thy Will be Done, To The Wolves
> 08/30/08  Nightwish, Sonata Arctica
> *09/04/08 to 09/14/08  WDW  POFQ*
> 09/19/08  Opeth, High on Fire
> 09/20/08  Helloween , Gamma Ray
> 09/25/08  Apocolyptica
> 10/01/08  Kataklysm, Dying Fetus
> 10/02/08  Amorphis
> 10/10/08  Rock and Shock Day 1  Children of Bodom, Obituary, many others
> 10/14/08- Kamelot, Edguy
> 10/15/08- Iced Earth, Into Eternity
> 10/17/08  Dazig, Dimmu Borgir, Moonspell, Skeletonwitch
> 10/18/08 -  Amon Amarth
> 11/19/08  Symphony X
> 
> Easily going to be the greatest 4 months of my life so many metal shows and 10 days at WDW how could life get better than that?



 Awesome! I had the chance to see Amon Amarth a few days before the Dimmu show and I passed it up!



Brocktoon said:


> That list only angers me with jealously
> 
> Due to my work travel and schedule I've had to miss the Philly Opeth show, and this week I had to dump off my tickets for the Masters of Metal show. I freakin' love Dio-fronted Sabbath, and have yet to see 'em live.



I got my Opeth tix! Man that stinks when real life gets in the way!

So the M of M show was 2 nights ago in Camden- is that the one you were going to? You had to give up the tix!?

I should be tarred and feathered b/c I did not even know about the show! I have been concentrating on a lot of the shows at the Troc and blowing off the big stuff in Camden! 

I have see Dio years and years ago when he was fronting Black Sabbath- His voice just sends shivers down my spin. I love Ozzy (b/c Ozzy's god!)- but Dio is just incredible. 

I have seen him on his own too.


----------



## metalis4ever

Brocktoon said:


> That list only angers me with jealously
> 
> Due to my work travel and schedule I've had to miss the Philly Opeth show, and this week I had to dump off my tickets for the Masters of Metal show. I freakin' love Dio-fronted Sabbath, and have yet to see 'em live.



I saw Heaven & Hell last time around and I have to say I enjoy Dio Sabbath much more than Ozzy Sabbath...I am one of the few who think Ozzy is severley overrated especially compared to the vocalists of his generation i.e Halford, Dickinson etc...


----------



## Brocktoon

> I got my Opeth tix! Man that stinks when real life gets in the way!
> 
> So the M of M show was 2 nights ago in Camden- is that the one you were going to? You had to give up the tix!?
> 
> I should be tarred and feathered b/c I did not even know about the show! I have been concentrating on a lot of the shows at the Troc and blowing off the big stuff in Camden!
> 
> I have see Dio years and years ago when he was fronting Black Sabbath- His voice just sends shivers down my spin. I love Ozzy (b/c Ozzy's god!)- but Dio is just incredible.
> 
> I have seen him on his own too.


 
Yeah, the catch 22 of being an adult. I have money to spend on concerts and fun toys ... yet I'm now too busy to enjoy it. More and more, I feel like I'm back to having 'school nights'. If a concert happens to fall of weeknight, chances are I can't make it.

EDIT: had to add that yes, the Camden show a few night ago ... Testament, Motorhead, Priest, and Heaven and Hell ... and I had to give my ticket away.



> I saw Heaven & Hell last time around and I have to say I enjoy Dio Sabbath much more than Ozzy Sabbath...I am one of the few who think Ozzy is severley overrated especially compared to the vocalists of his generation i.e Halford, Dickinson etc...


 
I enjoy Ozzy a lot, but I always prefered Dio way more. I'd put Heaven and Hell and Mob Rules as 1 and 2 for favorite Sabbath albums, with Paranoid a distant 3rd.

From a vocalist standpoint, listen to how well Halford, Dickinson, and Dio still sound. Unfortunately, poor Ozzy ain't doing all that great. Just my opinion, but for me, Dio and Dickinson probably represent THE classic metal vocal standard.


----------



## jog58

Hi Everyone,  I just wanted to let you guys knwo that it is possible to be converted . I am metalis4ever's wife and when we met I was all about boy bands, R& B and hip hop. I couldn't even fathom what metal was and after a few years he got me into Iron Maiden [who is my ABSOLUTE favorite band of all time] and he slowly worked me into the metal scene. Now I love Posionblack, Charon, a few Type O Negative songs, Dio, Killswitch Engage, a couple of Arch Enemy songs and I LOVE power metal.  I will be proudly be rocking my Iron Maiden Killers shirt at DWD in September.


----------



## maddhatir

jog58 said:


> Hi Everyone,  I just wanted to let you guys knwo that it is possible to be converted . I am metalis4ever's wife and when we met I was all about boy bands, R& B and hip hop. I couldn't even fathom what metal was and after a few years he got me into Iron Maiden [who is my ABSOLUTE favorite band of all time] and he slowly worked me into the metal scene. Now I love Posionblack, Charon, a few Type O Negative songs, Dio, Killswitch Engage, a couple of Arch Enemy songs and I LOVE power metal.  I will be proudly be rocking my Iron Maiden Killers shirt at DWD in September.



 ............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...........


----------



## metalis4ever

Time for a Black Metal Resurrection..It's been about 3 days in Black Metal time  


Black is the night, metal we fight
Power amps set to explode
Energy screams, magic and dreams
Satan records their first note.
We chime the bell, chaos and hell
Metal for maniacs pure.
Fast melting steel, fortune on wheels
Brain hemorrhage is the cure 

For
BLACK METAL
BLACK METAL
BLACK METAL
BLACK METAL
BLACK METAL
lay down your soul to the gods rock `n' roll


----------



## darkautumn6669

Riding through the blackfires of endless time
The icy dawn lifts with an horizon like
nordens on fire
Still peace breathes throughout the realm...
This ride will be the one...

The morning sun gleam upon these
peaceful plains...
Far beyond the realms of fire and ice
The legions marches on...
Now blow the mighty horns of war

Fly throughout the sky... set fire to the land
Fly throughout the sky... Sons of Northern Darkness

Anger rideth with the one that knows no fear
Who's eyes like fire - who's hearts like ice

Spirits rideth with the ones that knows no fear
They are the Sons of northern darkness

Wisdom rideth with the ones that knows no fear
As old as the northern wind blow
Blow over grim moors...

Gathered we all storm the land...
The sound of triumph in the air
The legions marches on...
Now hear the mighty battle blasts


----------



## Brocktoon

Good 'ol Gaahl  I hope I'm not offending anyone, as I come from a total prog-technical metal background, but I see Gorgoroth as a joke. While I love 'em, he's the Spinal Tap of death metal. I worship at the altar of Death and Cynic!

Speaking of prog-metal, I urge all to check out the Mastodon's www.cracktheskye.com They now have Oblivion instrumental streaming!

Leviathan was a killer album, and while Blood Mountain was a great follow up, it didn't live up to my expectations. Based on what's been released, I've got a a great feeling about Crack The Skye. I've got a total TOOL vibe, but keeping the metal front and center.

I can live a happy prog fan as long as bands like Tool, Cynic, Mastodon ect ... keep the King Crimson spirit alive


----------



## ophelia

I'm more of a deathrock/goth/old school punk kind of chick but I have always loved Danzig and saw them play with the original line-up back in 92. My boyfriend has gotten me into Iron Maiden and old school Metallica. I haven't progressed into black metal yet....I'm working on it.


----------



## metalis4ever

Brocktoon said:


> Good 'ol Gaahl  I hope I'm not offending anyone, as I come from a total prog-technical metal background, but I see Gorgoroth as a joke. While I love 'em, he's the Spinal Tap of death metal. I worship at the altar of Death and Cynic!
> 
> Speaking of prog-metal, I urge all to check out the Mastodon's www.cracktheskye.com They now have Oblivion instrumental streaming!
> 
> Leviathan was a killer album, and while Blood Mountain was a great follow up, it didn't live up to my expectations. Based on what's been released, I've got a a great feeling about Crack The Skye. I've got a total TOOL vibe, but keeping the metal front and center.
> 
> I can live a happy prog fan as long as bands like Tool, Cynic, Mastodon ect ... keep the King Crimson spirit alive



Gorgoroth is indeed a parody of themselves not to mention absolutely insane. Gaahl the lead singer is absolutely insane he is the Jerry Falwell of Black Metal he thinks that True Norwegian Black Metal is the end all and be all and that if you aren't into burning Christians churches to even the score for the Catholic Church burning down the old Norse houses of worship then you don't deserve to live.  

I love Prog Metal I think we had a discussion about prog metal 6 months or so ago and I couldn't agree more with you regarding Mastodon absolutely brilliant and have picked up the prog metal torch and bringing it to levels not yet seen. 

King Crimson rules btw...


----------



## Hallowishes

pantera and slipknot ... black metal?!  not quite.  sorry, im somewhat of a music snob having worked in the music business for close to ten years.  i totally love hannah montana and the jonas brothers .. but my original and forever love is metal.  

meshuggah, dimmu borgir, cradle of filth, christ inversion a phil anselmo project), mayhem, burzum ..i dig on it all.  

but NIN is still my favorite band .. and more industrial bands like wumpscut, cabaret voltaire, KMFDM, Ministry, Skinny Puppy and My Life With the Thrill Kill Kult.


----------



## metalis4ever

Hallowishes said:


> pantera and slipknot ... black metal?!  not quite.  sorry, im somewhat of a music snob having worked in the music business for close to ten years.  i totally love hannah montana and the jonas brothers .. but my original and forever love is metal.
> 
> meshuggah, dimmu borgir, cradle of filth, christ inversion a phil anselmo project), mayhem, burzum ..i dig on it all.
> 
> but NIN is still my favorite band .. and more industrial bands like wumpscut, cabaret voltaire, KMFDM, Ministry, Skinny Puppy and My Life With the Thrill Kill Kult.



Christ Inversion are awesome I have *13th Century Luciferian Rites* on tape..Are they ever going to release that on CD as promised since the early 00's? 
"SADNESS IS A FREEDOM NOT FOR CHANGE
UNNAMED BEINGS DECOMPOSE MY RAGE
DROWNED BY THE DARKNESS
TASTE THE SADNESS THAT MY LIFE BREEDS "


----------



## darkautumn6669

metalis4ever said:


> Gorgoroth is indeed a parody of themselves not to mention absolutely insane. Gaahl the lead singer is absolutely insane he is the Jerry Falwell of Black Metal he thinks that True Norwegian Black Metal is the end all and be all and that if you aren't into burning Christians churches to even the score for the Catholic Church burning down the old Norse houses of worship then you don't deserve to live.
> 
> I love Prog Metal I think we had a discussion about prog metal 6 months or so ago and I couldn't agree more with you regarding Mastodon absolutely brilliant and have picked up the prog metal torch and bringing it to levels not yet seen.
> 
> King Crimson rules btw...



Gaahl is the man!! I was watching a metal documentary on Fuse and they interviewed him regarding Black Metal and Church burnings and I could have sworn he was drinking from a chalice of blood  It is pretty messed up that all Black Metal gets put in to the same boat as Norwegian I mean honestly I don't think any American or other European Black Metal bands would burn down a church or kill members of a rival band...Well then again Americans didn't have their entire culture wiped out by Christians well unless of course you include the Native Americans...Maybe the 4 Native Americans that are still alive should start Native American Black Metal band...I think I may be on to something


----------



## metalis4ever

I found this and thought it was hilarious!!!


----------



## maddhatir

Hey! I thought maybe I should bump this after a year!

We might have some new Disers who want to "come out" and feel they are not alone in a world of _American Idol _music  

I just "met" a fellow TON fan and metal Diser on the freebie thread............ Hola PrincessMama605 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just wanted to share a hilarious pic that my cousin took of their little one! Not many people can appreciate this 

Maybe you all can


----------



## PrincessMama605

Hi all, count me in as another metal-lovin' Disney freak! Glad to know I'm not the only one.  Not really into black metal as much, but I do like TON, Marilyn, Pantera, Slipknot, Fear Factory, A7X and that kind of stuff.  I even still listen to some of that old cheesy hair metal, like Poison, Skid Row, GN'R, Anthrax and the Crue.
Love Ozzy, Maiden and Metallica too.

I skimmed through the thread and I can totally relate to not quite fitting in with other moms.  When I pull up at preschool to drop off my dd, I am the only mom with visible tats and skulls hanging from the rearview mirror..... 

Thanks maddhatir!


----------



## metalis4ever

PrincessMama605 said:


> Hi all, count me in as another metal-lovin' Disney freak! Glad to know I'm not the only one.  Not really into black metal as much, but I do like TON, Marilyn, Pantera, Slipknot, Fear Factory, A7X and that kind of stuff.  I even still listen to some of that old cheesy hair metal, like Poison, Skid Row, GN'R, Anthrax and the Crue.
> Love Ozzy, Maiden and Metallica too.
> 
> I skimmed through the thread and I can totally relate to not quite fitting in with other moms.  When I pull up at preschool to drop off my dd, I am the only mom with visible tats and skulls hanging from the rearview mirror.....
> 
> Thanks maddhatir!



Hell yeah!! great taste I love all that is metal including Glam or as you said cheesy hair metal....Speaking of you like Pantera but do you like Glamtera? lol







Yes that is the real Pantera


----------



## PrincessMama605

Oh yeah I know Glamtera..... 








Kinda hard to picture these guys playing 5 Minutes Alone!


----------



## Brocktoon

maddhatir said:


>


 
The look on your cousin's kid is classic 

I hit a horror covention in Jersey last weekend, and it got me back in a metal mood. Tons of horror, metal, tats, and drinking, but of course some of the nicest, friendliest people you would ever want to hang with. It was a strange and diverse crowd where everyone got along and had a great time.

Been listening to Lamb of God's 'Wrath' a lot lately. I know a bunch of longtime Lamb fans that don't like it, but I think it's one of their best.

I also started geting into a new instrumental band called Scale the Summit. Pretty cool stuff ... sounds like Opeth or Cynic without the vocals, or the heavier Tool stuff mixed with classic British metal guitar.

As far as anticipated upcoming metal realeases, Mastodon's new CD hits next week, and Dream Theater announced a new CD for June 23rd (my B-day).







And here's my reply to that







Diamond Darrell RIP


----------



## maddhatir

PrincessMama605 said:


> Hi all, count me in as another metal-lovin' Disney freak!
> 
> I skimmed through the thread and I can totally relate to not quite fitting in with other moms.  When I pull up at preschool to drop off my dd, I am the only mom with visible tats and skulls hanging from the rearview mirror.....
> 
> Thanks maddhatir!



Hey! See- glad I sent you over here to read this thread.....we are the minority here on the Dis (that is THEIR loss!), but, you are not alone! 



metalis4ever said:


> Hell yeah!! great taste I love all that is metal including Glam or as you said cheesy hair metal....Speaking of you like Pantera but do you like Glamtera? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is the real Pantera



MY EYES, MY EYES!!! I REFUSE to think Pantera EVER looked like that!  



Brocktoon said:


> The look on your cousin's kid is classic
> 
> I hit a horror covention in Jersey last weekend, and it got me back in a metal mood. Tons of horror, metal, tats, and drinking, but of course some of the nicest, friendliest people you would ever want to hang with. It was a strange and diverse crowd where everyone got along and had a great time.
> 
> Been listening to Lamb of God's 'Wrath' a lot lately. I know a bunch of longtime Lamb fans that don't like it, but I think it's one of their best.
> 
> I also started geting into a new instrumental band called Scale the Summit. Pretty cool stuff ... sounds like Opeth or Cynic without the vocals, or the heavier Tool stuff mixed with classic British metal guitar.
> 
> As far as anticipated upcoming metal realeases, Mastodon's new CD hits next week, and Dream Theater announced a new CD for June 23rd (my B-day).



The horror convention in Cherry Hill?? I went to one years ago, that one was in North Jersey. Actually my cousin who took the pic of his baby used to go to the horror conventions (can you tell? ) I am sure he and his wife will take the little one when she is old enough! 

I just downloaded Wrath last week. I am SO pissed I am not going to the show tonight @ the Electric Factory! Are you going? I did not mind spending the 100+ for the tix, but DH would not be a happy camper about standing for 2+ hours after spending the money. *I* on the other hand- would not mind standing that long for Lamb of God! I should have gotten the tix and brought my own chair! 

Tix go on sale today at noon for Testament- I have to get in on that one- I like the Troc! We are also going to see Exodus there next month. 

How about Opeth? Did you see them @ the Troc a few months back??


----------



## Brocktoon

maddhatir said:


> The horror convention in Cherry Hill?? I went to one years ago, that one was in North Jersey. Actually my cousin who took the pic of his baby used to go to the horror conventions (can you tell? ) I am sure he and his wife will take the little one when she is old enough!


 
Yep, it was the convention in Cherry Hill. They have it every year, but it tends to be one of the better conventions in the country. Alice Cooper was there with the original Alice Cooper Band. I also got to meet a bunch of folks from Troma pictures (if you remember the great old flicks like Toxic Avenger and Class of Nuke' Em High). It's amazing how normal the people are that can create such twisted things  

Is Lamb of God playing Philly tonight? I know they are playing the area a few times in the coming months. Tickets are supposed to go on sale today for their May show with Children of Bodom. I think Mastodon is playing the TLA on Friday May 8, with Lamb/Children playing the Electric Factory on Saturday May 9. If I can get a 3 day weekend, I'll try to hit those shows. I lived in Richmond VA when Lamb was just getting started, and used to hang with them at the bar after playing in front of maybe 100 people. It's great to see how popular they've become

I missed the Opeth show, which I was supposed to hit. It's getting harder and harder for me to make shows anymore, and the TicketMaster/Livenation monopoly prices/fees are angering me to the point that I only hit a few shows a year anymore. My job also has me traveling a lot, so I never know when I'll be put on a plane, and then miss a show I have tickets for.


----------



## maddhatir

Brocktoon said:


> Is Lamb of God playing Philly tonight? I know they are playing the area a few times in the coming months. Tickets are supposed to go on sale today for their May show with Children of Bodom. I think Mastodon is playing the TLA on Friday May 8, with Lamb/Children playing the Electric Factory on Saturday May 9. If I can get a 3 day weekend, I'll try to hit those shows. I lived in Richmond VA when Lamb was just getting started, and used to hang with them at the bar after playing in front of maybe 100 people. It's great to see how popular they've become



MY BAD! Sorry! I got an e-mail from Ticketmaster saying LOG tix go on SALE 3/20 (today) for the 5/9 show at the EF. That is odd b/c they are going to be there on 4/19 too!

I do see Mastadon is playing at the TLA on 5/8.

I am sick of the additional fees that Ticketmaster charges- it is disgusting- and then on top of that, it costs us 25.00 to park in the garage down the street from the Troc!

It might be worth staying in the city overnight if a concert is on a weekend.  

We stayed overnight at the Holiday Inn on Walnut a few weekends ago- we had tix to see Louis CK @ the Merriam Theater so we thought we would make a night of it.


----------



## metalis4ever

You guys going to any other great shows in your area? 

These are the shows that I have lined up for this spring..Pure f'n Metal!!! 
*
April 10 *- Kreator / Exodus
Belphegor / Warbringer
Epicurean

*April 17 & 18* - *New England Metal and Hardcore Fes*t - 

*Day One*
*MAIN STAGE:*  All That Remains, Between The Buried and Me, The Haunted, The Acacia Strain, Suffocation, August Burns Red, Napalm Death, Whitechapel, Kataklysm, Nachtymystium, Toxic Holocaust, After The Burial, Burning Human, Sylosis, Merauder, Woe Of Tyrants, Rose Funeral

*
2nd STAGE :*  Cattle Decapitation, Veil Of Maya, Psyopus, Coliseum, Aggressive Dogs, The Miles Between, Decrepit Birth, Trap Them, Psycroptic, XThe WarX, Withered, Bison B.C., Left To Vanish

*Developing Artists Stage*: ABACABB, Within The Ruins, The Destro, Brother Von Doom, We Are Gentlemen, Conqueror, Surrounded By Teeth, Pictures Of Winter, Half Hearted Comeback, Underlying Truth, Mordisk


*Day Two*

*
MAIN STAGE:*  Lamb Of God, As I Lay Dying, Children Of Bodom, God Forbid, Municipal Waste, Emmure, Winds Of Plague, All Shall Perish, Austrian Death Machine, I Wrestled A Bear Once, Thy Will Be Done, Architect, The Ghost Inside, Book Of Black Earth, Century, The Crimson Armada, Animals As Leaders, Acaro
*
2nd STAGE :* Have Heart, Terror, Shipwreck A.D., Cold World, Trapped Under Ice, Cruel Hand, The Carrier, This Is Hell, Energy, Unholy, Defeater, Dead Swans, Landmine Marathon

*Developing Artists Stage: *Stray From The Path, Soldiers, Oceano, Catalepsy, Conducting From The Grave, Broadcast The Nightmare, Autumn Black, For Today, Black Teeth, This Or The Apocalypse

*
May 1:* - Paganfest America Part II

Korpiklaani
Eluveitie
Primordial
Moonsorrow
Blackguard
Swashbuckle


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> You guys going to any other great shows in your area?



You have a nice line up coming your way!!!

I would like to see Napalm Death. 

I always laugh when I hear the name- iwrestledabearonce- and laugh even more when I think about the name of their song "Tastes like Kevin Bacon" But that chick's voice is insane!! 

I only have Exodus/Kreator's show on April 9th on my calendar right now. 

I am going to try and get into Philly tomorrow to see if I can buy my Testament tix right from the venue box office- hoping there will not be any fees if I do it that way. AND! If I pout a little DH may fold and agree to go see one of the Lamb of God shows 

But, I will be nice and try and give him a choice, Lamb of God or Mastodon.  (I would prefer LOG )


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> You have a nice line up coming your way!!!
> 
> I would like to see Napalm Death.
> 
> I always laugh when I hear the name- iwrestledabearonce- and laugh even more when I think about the name of their song "Tastes like Kevin Bacon" But that chick's voice is insane!!
> 
> I only have Exodus/Kreator's show on April 9th on my calendar right now.
> 
> I am going to try and get into Philly tomorrow to see if I can buy my Testament tix right from the venue box office- hoping there will not be any fees if I do it that way. AND! If I pout a little DH may fold and agree to go see one of the Lamb of God shows
> 
> But, I will be nice and try and give him a choice, Lamb of God or Mastodon.  (I would prefer LOG )



Napalm Death are the godfathers of grind and are absolutely amazing live!! This will be my 5th time seeing them and every time I see them I walk away feeling as though the skin has been ripped away from my flesh!!

I can't wait for Kreator and Exodus!!1 Nothing like a nice night of German and American Thrash!!! 

Iwrestledabearonce are awesome that chic definitely knows how to bring it vocally...I love their song Alaskan Flounder Basket the intro is priceless LOL

Hmm having seen both LOG and Mastadon live on a few different occasions I would have to agree with you..I mean I personally feel that Mastadon is the far superior band however Lamb of God are amazing and intense live!!! Who knows maybe you'll be able to catch both  


I may also catch Queensryche at the House of Blue DTD if I can convince my wife to extend our already long Disney trip in May...


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

Found it!!

I had to use the google search since the Dis search feature is turned off.

But I had to subscribe to keep up to date.  I had no idea there was a thread like this on the Dis.  I may have found a new home.


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

metalis4ever said:


> You guys going to any other great shows in your area?
> 
> These are the shows that I have lined up for this spring..Pure f'n Metal!!!
> *
> April 10 *- Kreator / Exodus
> Belphegor / Warbringer
> Epicurean
> 
> *April 17 & 18* - *New England Metal and Hardcore Fes*t -
> 
> *Day One*
> *MAIN STAGE:*  All That Remains, Between The Buried and Me, The Haunted, The Acacia Strain, Suffocation, August Burns Red, Napalm Death, Whitechapel, Kataklysm, Nachtymystium, Toxic Holocaust, After The Burial, Burning Human, Sylosis, Merauder, Woe Of Tyrants, Rose Funeral
> 
> *
> 2nd STAGE :*  Cattle Decapitation, Veil Of Maya, Psyopus, Coliseum, Aggressive Dogs, The Miles Between, Decrepit Birth, Trap Them, Psycroptic, XThe WarX, Withered, Bison B.C., Left To Vanish
> 
> *Developing Artists Stage*: ABACABB, Within The Ruins, The Destro, Brother Von Doom, We Are Gentlemen, Conqueror, Surrounded By Teeth, Pictures Of Winter, Half Hearted Comeback, Underlying Truth, Mordisk
> 
> 
> *Day Two*
> 
> *
> MAIN STAGE:*  Lamb Of God, As I Lay Dying, Children Of Bodom, God Forbid, Municipal Waste, Emmure, Winds Of Plague, All Shall Perish, Austrian Death Machine, I Wrestled A Bear Once, Thy Will Be Done, Architect, The Ghost Inside, Book Of Black Earth, Century, The Crimson Armada, Animals As Leaders, Acaro
> *
> 2nd STAGE :* Have Heart, Terror, Shipwreck A.D., Cold World, Trapped Under Ice, Cruel Hand, The Carrier, This Is Hell, Energy, Unholy, Defeater, Dead Swans, Landmine Marathon
> 
> *Developing Artists Stage: *Stray From The Path, Soldiers, Oceano, Catalepsy, Conducting From The Grave, Broadcast The Nightmare, Autumn Black, For Today, Black Teeth, This Or The Apocalypse
> 
> *
> May 1:* - Paganfest America Part II
> 
> Korpiklaani
> Eluveitie
> Primordial
> Moonsorrow
> Blackguard
> Swashbuckle



Nothing in my area.  I usually have to go to Jaxx in Springfield, VA to see anything decent.  I may be going there for the Kreator/Exodus show in May (I think?).  That's if I can find someone to go with me.  I married my complete opposite and he absolutely refuses to go with me.  And most of my friends just don't get it.  I can usually get my sister to go, but she doesn't like anything that lasts longer than a couple of hours.

I've seen a lot of those bands you have listed before.  Warbringer is really good and I would love to see them again.  I like some of All That Remains' stuff, but they've sort of gone soft lately.  They're nice guys, though.

Lamb of God is good live, too.  Do you know if they're still doing the wall of death during Black Label?  I haven't seen them in a few years.  And I hope to never be caught anywhere near a wall of death.


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

maddhatir said:


> You have a nice line up coming your way!!!
> 
> I would like to see Napalm Death.
> 
> I always laugh when I hear the name- iwrestledabearonce- and laugh even more when I think about the name of their song "Tastes like Kevin Bacon" But that chick's voice is insane!!
> 
> I only have Exodus/Kreator's show on April 9th on my calendar right now.
> 
> I am going to try and get into Philly tomorrow to see if I can buy my Testament tix right from the venue box office- hoping there will not be any fees if I do it that way. AND! If I pout a little DH may fold and agree to go see one of the Lamb of God shows
> 
> But, I will be nice and try and give him a choice, Lamb of God or Mastodon.  (I would prefer LOG )



Testament is on tour??   I had no idea.  What the heck is wrong with me?  I saw them last year when they were on tour with Priest, but they were the first band on, so they only gave them 1/2 hour.  Testament deserves more than a half hour.  I may have to make a voyage to Philly.

Why doesn't your DH want to go see LOG?  I think I would prefer them over Mastodon, too.


----------



## TKDisneylover




----------



## jog58

metalis4ever said:


> I may also catch Queensryche at the House of Blue DTD if I can convince my wife to extend our already long Disney trip in May...




If it was Maiden you might have been able to talk me into it.


----------



## metalis4ever

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> Nothing in my area.  I usually have to go to Jaxx in Springfield, VA to see anything decent.  I may be going there for the Kreator/Exodus show in May (I think?).  That's if I can find someone to go with me.  I married my complete opposite and he absolutely refuses to go with me.  And most of my friends just don't get it.  I can usually get my sister to go, but she doesn't like anything that lasts longer than a couple of hours.
> 
> I've seen a lot of those bands you have listed before.  Warbringer is really good and I would love to see them again.  I like some of All That Remains' stuff, but they've sort of gone soft lately.  They're nice guys, though.
> 
> Lamb of God is good live, too.  Do you know if they're still doing the wall of death during Black Label?  I haven't seen them in a few years.  And I hope to never be caught anywhere near a wall of death.



I couldn't agree with you more regarding All That Remains they were so promising when they first started out but as you said have since gotten really soft..Not just in sound because heavy doesn't always mean better but the overall song quality has greatly diminished....The last time I saw Lamb of God the "wall of death" was very much in play indeed..I'm too old for that stuff now I just step aside and let it pass me by 

I only mosh when the music really grabs a hold of me like the first time I saw Amon Amarth they were so intense that I started tons of pits, pushes and circles...Johan even pointed me out and was like "now this is what we expect out of you Americans" grabbed his Horn and cheered me with it and took a huge swig...They have the best encore song ever with Death in Fire makes you want to pit hardcore 

But yeah Wall of Death =


----------



## metalis4ever

jog58 said:


> If it was Maiden you might have been able to talk me into it.



What no love for Geoff Tate?   But seriously if it were Maiden it wouldn't even be a question  That would be the greatest vacation ever Disney + Iron Maiden!! I don't think I would be able to handle it I would be like a 12 y.o. girl when Twilight came out (minus the poser part)


----------



## Brocktoon

metalis4ever said:


> You guys going to any other great shows in your area?


 
From a metal standpoint, so far I think it may just be LOG and Mastodon, although I may catch Metallica if they play in the area on their second US leg. I wasn't going to catch them on this tour, but I talked to someone who just saw them play a small show in Austin during SXSW, and they said it's the best they've ever heard Metallica play.

I'm also looking forward to hitting Progressive Nation 09 which is more prog-rock and classic prog than prog metal. The line up is:

Dream Theater
Zappa plays Zappa
Pain of Salvation
Beardfish

I'm a huge fan of Dream Theater, and Zappa's stuff. I dig Beardfish, as they sound a lot like classic Yes, Genesis, Gentle Giant etc ... but they are not for everybody. I've gotta say I could never get into Pain of Salvation, and I'm not much of a fan. But they have a rabid fanbase in prog-rock circles, and it's rare that they tour the US.

A friend of mine managed to score Phish tickets for June. I think Phish was actually my gateway to all things music back in the late 80s/early 90s. Sure I listened to classic rock, hair metal, and Metallica, but nothing off the beaten path. After I was introduced to Phish, that led me into jazz/fusion, then classic prog, onto prog rock, to prog metal, to classic metal, and then onto any metal I could find. I now listen to almost all types of music, but I can thank Phish for opening my mind, and inspiring me to pick up the guitar.

On the LOG vs Mastodon thing - I prefer Mastodon musically. While they aren't as brutal as LOG, there's a lot more going on texture-wise with Mastodon's music. But from a live perspective, LOG easily gets the win. They are more energetic on stage, and Mastodon still has trouble pulling off the vocals, and some of the odd time parts live.


----------



## metalis4ever

Brocktoon said:


> From a metal standpoint, so far I think it may just be LOG and Mastodon, although I may catch Metallica if they play in the area on their second US leg. I wasn't going to catch them on this tour, but I talked to someone who just saw them play a small show in Austin during SXSW, and they said it's the best they've ever heard Metallica play.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to hitting Progressive Nation 09 which is more prog-rock and classic prog than prog metal. The line up is:
> 
> Dream Theater
> Zappa plays Zappa
> Pain of Salvation
> Beardfish
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Dream Theater, and Zappa's stuff. I dig Beardfish, as they sound a lot like classic Yes, Genesis, Gentle Giant etc ... but they are not for everybody. I've gotta say I could never get into Pain of Salvation, and I'm not much of a fan. But they have a rabid fanbase in prog-rock circles, and it's rare that they tour the US.
> 
> A friend of mine managed to score Phish tickets for June. I think Phish was actually my gateway to all things music back in the late 80s/early 90s. Sure I listened to classic rock, hair metal, and Metallica, but nothing off the beaten path. After I was introduced to Phish, that led me into jazz/fusion, then classic prog, onto prog rock, to prog metal, to classic metal, and then onto any metal I could find. I now listen to almost all types of music, but I can thank Phish for opening my mind, and inspiring me to pick up the guitar.
> 
> On the LOG vs Mastodon thing - I prefer Mastodon musically. While they aren't as brutal as LOG, there's a lot more going on texture-wise with Mastodon's music. But from a live perspective, LOG easily gets the win. They are more energetic on stage, and Mastodon still has trouble pulling off the vocals, and some of the odd time parts live.



I couldn't agree with you more regarding the LOG / Mastadon comparisons...I have seen both bands live on numerous occasions and I must admit that Mastadon sounds better then they used to they still do not display the crispness and intensity that LOG displays. Having said that I would much rather throw is a Mastadon studio album over Lamb of God any day of the week....

I have seen Metallica 8 times live since the Black Album and for me nothing will beat the set and performance when I saw them on the Black Album tour. Of course I was 12 and it was my first official metal show so maybe I am making it out to be better than it actually was. *NOTHING* could be worse than when I saw them on the ReLoad tour because even though they played Bread fan and So What? they committed Metal Sacrilege and play Four Horsemen Acoustic   Having said all this I would still like to see them again especially in a small setting they must sound amazing in a small venue!! 

I too enjoy all of those Prog Rock/Metal bands you mentioned!! Dream Theater are in my top 20 favorite bands of all time and are AMAZING live...I will never forget seeing them on the Scenes from a memory tour when they played it from start to finish..Easily one of the best shows I have ever seen...I'll have to check out Beardfish as I absolutely love classic YES. 

Enjoy Phish not my style great band and talented but again not my speed but enjoy none the less


----------



## maddhatir

TKDisneylover said:


>



Heyyyyyy! Who let this lady on here!!!??

Is that your peace offering, a pic of JD and PeterOK then...I guess you can stay............

 Welcome Tammy!



Tat2ddisneymom said:


> Found it!!
> 
> I had to use the google search since the Dis search feature is turned off.
> 
> But I had to subscribe to keep up to date.  I had no idea there was a thread like this on the Dis.  I may have found a new home.



Glad to see you found us! Long time no speak!


----------



## SoScary'09

I like totally just noticed this thread!~
Black metal...black metal....let's see...

Well, I did see Cradle of Filth last year when they came through, but I just sorta went along for the ride. I was moreso there to see the 69 Eyes than anything lol. I'll listen to a little bit of old Dimmu now and again, but just once in awhile. I guess my real taste in metal is more...I dunno..."fun/spooky/stupid". I'm a total loser for *Wednesday 13* so if you're familiar with him then you get where I'm coming from*

A little goth now and again's alright, though sometimes it can get annoying. Type O's great though and I also love the Newlydeads. I'll be going to see Children of Bodom in May too so I'm really looking forward to that. Haven't seen them since the Megadeth show last year which was reeeaaallllly fun! I don't care what genre of metal you're into. Anyone could have gone to that show and had a great time (unless well, I guess....maybe....Metallica fans). In Flames was awesome and I'm not even into them~

But we can't forget our roots. I'm also a sucker for hair bands and the like. Yes, cringe all you like but it's true. I love me some Ratt<3 And Tigertailz. Lest we not forget them! Cheesy can also be fun, and I guess 70's KISS being my all-time favorite band probably says it all. I don't tend to take my music all that seriously.

Anyway yeah. Another metal-head here. I'll be lurking around and seeing what everybody's up to  Pleasure to meet you all.


----------



## WALTSAGOD

Wanna borrow my Johnny Cash's Greatest Hits CD?


----------



## maddhatir

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> Testament is on tour??   I had no idea.  What the heck is wrong with me?  I saw them last year when they were on tour with Priest, but they were the first band on, so they only gave them 1/2 hour.  Testament deserves more than a half hour.  I may have to make a voyage to Philly.
> 
> Why doesn't your DH want to go see LOG?  I think I would prefer them over Mastodon, too.



DH is not so "dramatic" about bands as I am  H elikes the music and enjoys seeing the bands, but it is not necessary for him- for me? I like to see more!

So where do you live that you would come to Philly!!?

I had plans on getting my Testament tix on Sunday, that did not work out well. I never made it into the city- BUT- we are going over tomorrow night to see a sneak preview of _A Haunting in CT _and maybe we can swing by the Troc and see what's up!



metalis4ever said:


> Napalm Death are the godfathers of grind and are absolutely amazing live!! This will be my 5th time seeing them and every time I see them *I walk away feeling as though the skin has been ripped away from my flesh*!!



Now, with a description like that? I MUST add them to my "must see" list!!!!! Many people do not find that to be  a good thing! But me, I would find that to be quite awesome!



> I can't wait for Kreator and Exodus!!1 Nothing like a nice night of German and American Thrash!!!



I hope they play "Til Death Do Us Part" I always said to DH I wanted that as our wedding song! Maybe we can do a romatic toxic waltz around the joint when they play it! 



> I may also catch Queensryche at the House of Blue DTD if I can convince my wife to extend our already long Disney trip in May...



So they are still having decent bands at the HOB- remember last year they were going to cut some out (what? b/c of the "riff raff"?)

Wait- did I read that right?..........you have to _CONVINCE_ your DW to extent an already LONG Disney vacation!!!!!!?? Oh, that is just wrong But, I feel for ya, DH is the same way.



metalis4ever said:


> But yeah Wall of Death =



OK! So what IS the wall of death- sounds like I NEED to see it for myself!



SoScary'09 said:


> I guess my real taste in metal is more...I dunno..."fun/spooky/stupid". I'm a total loser for *Wednesday 13* so if you're familiar with him then you get where I'm coming from*



We saw Wednesday 13 with Type O in the summer. DH really liked them. I thought they were a little "poppy" for my taste, but they put on a good show!



> Cheesy can also be fun, and I guess 70's KISS being my all-time favorite band probably says it all. I don't tend to take my music all that seriously.



Kiss was the very first concert I saw when I was 12! The real Kiss, at the time when no one ever saw them without their make-up! I cannot even remember how many times we saw them!


----------



## maddhatir

WALTSAGOD said:


> Wanna borrow my Johnny Cash's Greatest Hits CD?



Yeah! I love the song "Ring of Fire" It gets into my head and festers!!!!!

great- now it will be there all night


----------



## metalis4ever

WALTSAGOD said:


> Wanna borrow my Johnny Cash's Greatest Hits CD?



Thanks for the offer  But I already own every good to great Cash album...Johnny Cash was Black Metal before Black Metal was cool


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

metalis4ever said:


> I couldn't agree with you more regarding All That Remains they were so promising when they first started out but as you said have since gotten really soft..Not just in sound because heavy doesn't always mean better but the overall song quality has greatly diminished....The last time I saw Lamb of God the "wall of death" was very much in play indeed..I'm too old for that stuff now I just step aside and let it pass me by
> 
> I only mosh when the music really grabs a hold of me like the first time I saw Amon Amarth they were so intense that I started tons of pits, pushes and circles...Johan even pointed me out and was like "now this is what we expect out of you Americans" grabbed his Horn and cheered me with it and took a huge swig...They have the best encore song ever with Death in Fire makes you want to pit hardcore
> 
> But yeah Wall of Death =


I like watching the walls from far, far away.  I'm not brave enough to get anywhere near one.  And I'm old and could possibly break a hip or something.

I tend to stay out of pits for the same reason.  And I'm a chick, so I'd probably get my butt kicked.


metalis4ever said:


> *NOTHING* could be worse than when I saw them on the ReLoad tour


Totally agree with you there.  That tour sucked.


maddhatir said:


> Glad to see you found us! Long time no speak!


I know!  So nice to see you again!


SoScary'09 said:


> I like totally just noticed this thread!~
> Black metal...black metal....let's see...
> 
> Well, I did see Cradle of Filth last year when they came through, but I just sorta went along for the ride. I was moreso there to see the 69 Eyes than anything lol. I'll listen to a little bit of old Dimmu now and again, but just once in awhile. I guess my real taste in metal is more...I dunno..."fun/spooky/stupid". I'm a total loser for *Wednesday 13* so if you're familiar with him then you get where I'm coming from*
> 
> A little goth now and again's alright, though sometimes it can get annoying. Type O's great though and I also love the Newlydeads. I'll be going to see Children of Bodom in May too so I'm really looking forward to that. Haven't seen them since the Megadeth show last year which was reeeaaallllly fun! I don't care what genre of metal you're into. Anyone could have gone to that show and had a great time (unless well, I guess....maybe....Metallica fans). In Flames was awesome and I'm not even into them~
> 
> But we can't forget our roots. I'm also a sucker for hair bands and the like. Yes, cringe all you like but it's true. I love me some Ratt<3 And Tigertailz. Lest we not forget them! Cheesy can also be fun, and I guess 70's KISS being my all-time favorite band probably says it all. I don't tend to take my music all that seriously.
> 
> Anyway yeah. Another metal-head here. I'll be lurking around and seeing what everybody's up to  Pleasure to meet you all.


I like a little bit of all kinds of metal, so I know everyone you're talking about.  I like Wednesday 13, too.  Had a chance to see him a few years ago, but I passed it up for an evening of relaxation in the hot tub.  Plus, I had to be up super early for Ozzfest the next day.  That's when it started at 9 a.m., we were in line at probably 7 a.m. for our pit wristbands, so we were up at about 5.

But I'm with you on the cheesy stuff, too.  Although, if I'm driving down the highway, I prefer to listen to something heavier.

And I named my daughter Shandi Beth after two Kiss songs, but don't tell anyone.


maddhatir said:


> DH is not so "dramatic" about bands as I am  H elikes the music and enjoys seeing the bands, but it is not necessary for him- for me? I like to see more!
> 
> So where do you live that you would come to Philly!!?
> 
> I had plans on getting my Testament tix on Sunday, that did not work out well. I never made it into the city- BUT- we are going over tomorrow night to see a sneak preview of _A Haunting in CT _and maybe we can swing by the Troc and see what's up!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, with a description like that? I MUST add them to my "must see" list!!!!! Many people do not find that to be  a good thing! But me, I would find that to be quite awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they play "Til Death Do Us Part" I always said to DH I wanted that as our wedding song! Maybe we can do a romatic toxic waltz around the joint when they play it!
> 
> 
> 
> So they are still having decent bands at the HOB- remember last year they were going to cut some out (what? b/c of the "riff raff"?)
> 
> Wait- did I read that right?..........you have to _CONVINCE_ your DW to extent an already LONG Disney vacation!!!!!!?? Oh, that is just wrong But, I feel for ya, DH is the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> OK! So what IS the wall of death- sounds like I NEED to see it for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> We saw Wednesday 13 with Type O in the summer. DH really liked them. I thought they were a little "poppy" for my taste, but they put on a good show!
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss was the very first concert I saw when I was 12! The real Kiss, at the time when no one ever saw them without their make-up! I cannot even remember how many times we saw them!



I see.  At least you can get your husband to go with you.  Mine won't have anything to do with it, unless its the cheesy 80s bands.  I've managed to get him to see Aerosmith, Def Leppard, Kiss, Poison, and Jackyl.

I'm closer to Pittsburgh than Philly, but like I said, I mostly do concerts in VA, so its nothing for me to travel.

Check out this link to find out more about a wall of death.  You know you wanna be the guy in the middle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqK_0BbZGJY&feature=related


----------



## maddhatir

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> Check out this link to find out more about a wall of death.  You know you wanna be the guy in the middle.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqK_0BbZGJY&feature=related




ahhhhh! Wall of death= trampled!

The poor guy looked like he was pretty comfortable with his impending demise 

If I show that to DH- I think that will get him to the concert JUST to witness something like that Great selling point- thanks guys!


----------



## metalis4ever

Just felt like sharing a Black Metal video with my fellow Disney lovers and Brothers and Sisters of True Metal....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRxAkORaDZg


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

I know some of you are going to see Exodus and Warbringer soon, so I thought I'd share some of my pictures from last year's tour.  I have tons more, but the lighting in Jaxx sucks, so the pictures end up coming out sucky, too.

Demolition Faction











Rumpelstiltskin Grinder











Warbringer
















Arsis
















Can't say the name of this band on the family friendly DISboards, but you all know who they are





















And Exodus

I can never get a decent picture of Jack Gibson. He's always got his hair in front of his face.


























Lee's got the same problem


----------



## metalis4ever

AWESOME PICS!!!! I can't wait April 10th is right around the corner!!! Thanks for sharing 

In return I shall share my Black Metal video of the day 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZMee4fuFC4


----------



## Brocktoon

metalis4ever said:


> I too enjoy all of those Prog Rock/Metal bands you mentioned!! Dream Theater are in my top 20 favorite bands of all time and are AMAZING live...I will never forget seeing them on the Scenes from a memory tour when they played it from start to finish...


 
The Metropolis 2000 tour is probably my greatest concert experience. Back in the day, I used to dabble in indie film production with some friends. I ended up working with Mike Portnoy directly to clear any legal issues using DT graphics, likeness, etc. in some of our footage. To make a long story short, Portnoy hooked me up with backstage passes for the Philly show at the Electric Factory. We got to sit in a private balcony area with DT's family/friends for the big show. Freakin' incredible seeing Met II along with the project story on the big screen. Afterwards they had beer/food backstage with the bands. The Dixie Dregs opened for DT on that tour, so I got to meet Steve Morse, who is a guitar idol for me (along with Petrucci). All the guys were so friendly, and it really wasn't a meet/greet, it was just the bands and family members hanging out. Definately an unforgettable experience.


----------



## metalis4ever

Brocktoon said:


> The Metropolis 2000 tour is probably my greatest concert experience. Back in the day, I used to dabble in indie film production with some friends. I ended up working with Mike Portnoy directly to clear any legal issues using DT graphics, likeness, etc. in some of our footage. To make a long story short, Portnoy hooked me up with backstage passes for the Philly show at the Electric Factory. We got to sit in a private balcony area with DT's family/friends for the big show. Freakin' incredible seeing Met II along with the project story on the big screen. Afterwards they had beer/food backstage with the bands. The Dixie Dregs opened for DT on that tour, so I got to meet Steve Morse, who is a guitar idol for me (along with Petrucci). All the guys were so friendly, and it really wasn't a meet/greet, it was just the bands and family members hanging out. Definately an unforgettable experience.



That's absolutely amazing!! I got to drink with Manowar once which was the coolest experience that I have had but yours blows mine out of the water!!!

BTW I enjoyed I met up with my girl Mary the other night for the first time since my high school days we're talking 10 years and listened to the new Mastadon album let me tell you I heard things I've never heard before. She helped me to see the music absolutely unbelievable album....


----------



## Brocktoon

I've been spinning the new Mastodon, 'Crack the Skye' constantly for the past week. It really is a masterpiece. Mastodon has finally come into thier own unique sound. It's no where near as brutal as a lot of metal out there, and it's even tame compared to thier old stuff (where's the screaming ). But instead of going the straight metal route, they are now taking the torch for prog-metal. Kinda like a fine wine or beer, I'm tasting Ozzy era Black Sabbath, Tool, King Crimson, Zakk Wylde/BLS, Cowboys era Pantera ... 'The Last Baron' is probably the best song Mastodon has ever recorded.

I can understand how some of the old school Mastodon fanbase doesn't like this CD as much, but I think it's a great direction for the band.


----------



## maddhatir

Got some tix today for Korn @ the HOB in Atlantic City.

They have always been on my list of "bands to see" so I thought, heck, why not?


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Got some tix today for Korn @ the HOB in Atlantic City.
> 
> They have always been on my list of "bands to see" so I thought, heck, why not?



Cool I saw them back in '97 and '99...not bad live..If you've always wanted to see them you'll have a good time


----------



## Dominus

I'll be seeing Amon Amarth and Goat Ho next sat.  I like some black metal, but I love death metal.  Morbid Angel, SFU, Obituary etc.  I cut my teeth on old school thrash Kreator, Death Angel, Nuclear Assault, SOD, etc.  I like some new metal like LOG, Shadows Fall, Devil Driver, Goat Ho, Aman Amarth.  I pretty much hate stuff like deftones, godsmack, disturbed, trendy crap like that.  I like good power metal, Iced Earth, Nevermore, Into Eternity, Magistral.  I play bass in a Houston band called Murder Plot.  I'd be curious what the metal-disers think.  We're on myspace.com?murderplot   Pretty rough recordings, but what can I say, we're too cheap for over-dubs and good mixing.


----------



## metalis4ever

Dominus said:


> I'll be seeing Amon Amarth and Goat Ho next sat.  I like some black metal, but I love death metal.  Morbid Angel, SFU, Obituary etc.  I cut my teeth on old school thrash Kreator, Death Angel, Nuclear Assault, SOD, etc.  I like some new metal like LOG, Shadows Fall, Devil Driver, Goat Ho, Aman Amarth.  I pretty much hate stuff like deftones, godsmack, disturbed, trendy crap like that.  I like good power metal, Iced Earth, Nevermore, Into Eternity, Magistral.  I play bass in a Houston band called Murder Plot.  I'd be curious what the metal-disers think.  We're on myspace.com?murderplot   Pretty rough recordings, but what can I say, we're too cheap for over-dubs and good mixing.



Amon Amarth are absolutely amazing!!! I have seen them 4 times and each time they have ripped the flesh from my face...I too am heavily into Thrash, Power and Death with a dash of Black thrown in for good measure...I am seeing Exodus and Kreator Friday should be a good show! I hope that Kreator plays Tormentor off of Endless Pain but that won't happen but I can always hope \m/ Iced Earth are amazing as well I saw them with Barlow last year and they absolutely destroyed life....I'll check out your band...


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

maddhatir said:


> Got some tix today for Korn @ the HOB in Atlantic City.
> 
> They have always been on my list of "bands to see" so I thought, heck, why not?


I'm jealous.  The closest they're coming to me is Ohio.  Don't think I'm going to get the time off work to go see them.  Not to mention they're on that 2 day festival thing, and I don't really want to spend all that money to see a bunch of bands I've seen before plus shell out for a hotel.  I wish they would come somewhere a little closer to me.

You'll have a good time.  Take pictures!


Dominus said:


> I'll be seeing Amon Amarth and Goat Ho next sat.  I like some black metal, but I love death metal.  Morbid Angel, SFU, Obituary etc.  I cut my teeth on old school thrash Kreator, Death Angel, Nuclear Assault, SOD, etc.  I like some new metal like LOG, Shadows Fall, Devil Driver, Goat Ho, Aman Amarth.  I pretty much hate stuff like deftones, godsmack, disturbed, trendy crap like that.  I like good power metal, Iced Earth, Nevermore, Into Eternity, Magistral.  I play bass in a Houston band called Murder Plot.  I'd be curious what the metal-disers think.  We're on myspace.com?murderplot   Pretty rough recordings, but what can I say, we're too cheap for over-dubs and good mixing.



I'm jealous of you, too.  I've never seen Amon Amarth, but Goat Ho were great (love how you changed the name).

I love old school thrash, too.  But I like the trendy crap, too.  I'm taking my kids next week to see Disturbed and they saw Godsmack with Rob Zombie when they were 8 and 6.  I just thank god that I don't have to take my daughter to see the Jonas Brothers.

I'll check out your band.  I love finding new bands that I like.


----------



## SoScary'09

Goat Ho......omg yes lol


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> ...I am seeing Exodus and Kreator Friday should be a good show! I hope that Kreator plays Tormentor off of Endless Pain but that won't happen but I can always hope \m/ ...



Our Exodus show is tomorrow night! 



Tat2ddisneymom said:


> I'm jealous.  The closest they're coming to me is Ohio.  Don't think I'm going to get the time off work to go see them.  Not to mention they're on that 2 day festival thing, and I don't really want to spend all that money to see a bunch of bands I've seen before plus shell out for a hotel.  I wish they would come somewhere a little closer to me.
> 
> You'll have a good time.  Take pictures!
> 
> 
> I'm jealous of you, too.  I've never seen Amon Amarth, but Goat Ho were great (love how you changed the name).
> 
> I love old school thrash, too.  But I like the trendy crap, too.  I'm taking my kids next week to see Disturbed and they saw Godsmack with Rob Zombie when they were 8 and 6.  I just thank god that I don't have to take my daughter to see the Jonas Brothers.
> 
> I'll check out your band.  I love finding new bands that I like.



I am a little worried about Korn- I am not a big fan of too much rap-py crappy metal, so I hope they are good. I love Jonathan though. 

I too like some of the trendy crap. I figure, they are responsible for getting me to where I am today- Listening to death and black metal. They are like a "gateway" drug  

I love Rob!!!


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Our Exodus show is tomorrow night!
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little worried about Korn- I am not a big fan of too much rap-py crappy metal, so I hope they are good. I love Jonathan though.
> 
> I too like some of the trendy crap. I figure, they are responsible for getting me to where I am today- Listening to death and black metal. They are like a "gateway" drug
> 
> I love Rob!!!




I feel the same way about Korn I am not a huge fan of Nu Metal and only like their first album and despise all of their fans LOL But they are worth seeing once if you are even slightly interested....

Have fun at Belphagor, Exodus and Kreator!!! Lets us know how it was!!!!


----------



## mmafan

maddhatir said:


> No! I LOVE Godsmack- (luv Sully! ) Rob Zombie and Korn are nice and crunchy! I love crunch! (That is how I descrive the music anyway )
> 
> I am not into Punk- they play a little one Hard Attack during specials and I just can't get into it. But I did listen though.
> 
> And I can't forget Marilyn
> 
> Going to see Type O Negative July 2nd!



are you going to see them at PNC in aug....big concert


----------



## maddhatir

mmafan said:


> are you going to see them at PNC in aug....big concert



Type O or Marilyn...or Korn??!!


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> Have fun at Belphagor, Exodus and Kreator!!! Lets us know how it was!!!!



I will tell you if it was good or not- that will be the extent of my review. Why? you ask.

I will forget what they sang. I can't remember 2 minutes ago

I just hope to *god* they play_ The Toxic Waltz_ That is all I ask of the metal gods!!! I will walk away happy if I get to hear (and see!) that live!

I am pretty sure I saw Exodus back in the day- but, see, I forget things. Even the bands I've seen. DH has to remind me sometimes.  Now that I am actually writing this, I think I should be worried


----------



## mmafan

maddhatir said:


> Type O or Marilyn...or Korn??!!



crue fest 2......


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

maddhatir said:


> Our Exodus show is tomorrow night!
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little worried about Korn- I am not a big fan of too much rap-py crappy metal, so I hope they are good. I love Jonathan though.
> 
> I too like some of the trendy crap. I figure, they are responsible for getting me to where I am today- Listening to death and black metal. They are like a "gateway" drug
> 
> I love Rob!!!


Hope you're having fun at Exodus.  I am so jealous!!!

I wasn't much of a Korn fan, either, but one of my friends got me into them.  I don't like a lot of their songs still though.  And Jonathan is HOT!

I think it was our love of Rob and Johnny that caused us to first start talking.  It's nice to have these things in common with somebody.  Now if we could only get Peter to shave off that stupid mustache or grow it into a goatee, I'd like him more.  I think it makes him look like Freddie Mercury on steroids.


maddhatir said:


> I will tell you if it was good or not- that will be the extent of my review. Why? you ask.
> 
> I will forget what they sang. I can't remember 2 minutes ago
> 
> I just hope to *god* they play_ The Toxic Waltz_ That is all I ask of the metal gods!!! I will walk away happy if I get to hear (and see!) that live!
> 
> I am pretty sure I saw Exodus back in the day- but, see, I forget things. Even the bands I've seen. DH has to remind me sometimes.  Now that I am actually writing this, I think I should be worried


Well, they played it last year but not the time I saw them before that.  They were screwing around before they played it and started playing a Motley Crue song.  People started moshing to it and Rob Dukes called them a not so nice name beginning with f and ending in ags.  I don't think they like to play it, but I really like that song.


----------



## metalis4ever

I can't wait for the Blephagor, Warbringer, Exodus, and Kreator show tonight!!!! It is going to be a "good Friday" indeed as Kreaotr and Exodus are going to rip the flesh from my face!!!! It is going to be so metal!!! I am getting some Donut Burgers before the show...What is more metal than DOnut Burgers, Beer and good Ol' Fashioned Thrash?!!!!!!!


----------



## maddhatir

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> Hope you're having fun at Exodus.  I am so jealous!!!
> 
> I wasn't much of a Korn fan, either, but one of my friends got me into them.  I don't like a lot of their songs still though.  And Jonathan is HOT!
> 
> I think it was our love of Rob and Johnny that caused us to first start talking.  It's nice to have these things in common with somebody.  Now if we could only get Peter to shave off that stupid mustache or grow it into a goatee, I'd like him more.  I think it makes him look like Freddie Mercury on steroids.
> 
> Well, they played it last year but not the time I saw them before that.  They were screwing around before they played it and started playing a Motley Crue song.  People started moshing to it and Rob Dukes called them a not so nice name beginning with f and ending in ags.  I don't think they like to play it, but I really like that song.



Yup- our love of good music and hot guys brought us together a long time ago! I have not seen Leger on the child-free thread, where she been??! 

UGH- Poor Pete- have you seen him lately- not lookin' so good! I still luv 'em though. No matter how bad he looks, his voice always gets me!

I used to really like Korn and then drifted away when I got into the heavier stuff. I love Jonathan's look but I have not seen him in a while- does he still have dreads and wear a skirt? (that all sounded kind of odd)

OK- here we go. I went to the concert last night and here was my take on it. 

We got there and Warbringer was already on stage. I was just happy that I got to hear Total War!! They were pretty good. 

2nd band- Belphegor. Before they hit the stage, my brother said that they will end up being my next favorite band. He said since I like Behemoth, I will like Belphegor. Sorry, I say 2 thumbs down.  His voice just grated on my nerves. It was just NON STOP cookie monster.

3rd band- EXODUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They were awesome!!!!! I have not seen that much moshing and crowd surfing in a long time! I really miss thrash bands- and I got a good dose of it last night with Exodus! 

Metalis4ever- I said I would forget the songs they played. well, I did remember a few HOWEVER- I can do one better. I actually Googled their setlist from last night!! 

Here it is:

_Bonded By Blood 
Iconoclasm 
Funeral Hymn 
A Lesson In Violence 
Children of a Worthless God 
Piranha 
Deathamphetamine 
Blacklist 
War Is My Sheppard 
__The Toxic Waltz  _ The place went insane!
_Strike Of The Beast  _

Now- I want to give you a heads up- I am not sure if you go into the pit, but, last night while everyone was moshing in a circle, a few guys would go into the middle (I guess to catch a breath) WELL- a few times throughout the show Rob Dukes "advised" everyone to "&%$k-up the guys in the middle!!!" and of course, the crowd did, SO, my advice, if you need to take a breath- do it outside of the circle, rather than in the middle- or you WILL be crushed!

AND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Rob lead the pit into a WALL OF DEATH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It was awesome. Funny- I was asking my brother and his friend if they had ever seen it. They said no. And as Rob was telling the pit to separate- we all just looked at each like, *YES!!!! *





So- Exodus gets 2 thumbs up.......now, on to Kreator........

We left after the 2nd song. Let me explain why! They had the brightest lights you ever want to see as part of the stage show. They just kept shining, painfully, into the crowd, and in addition to the bright lights, they also had blinding strobe lights. Now, I am all for that kind of stuff, I have been to 100s of concerts with crazy @$$ lights, but this was absolutely unbelievable! I had my head down, DH had his eyes closed, my brother and his friend both had their baseball cap rims pulled down over their eyes! I was squinting to see the rest of the crowd and their faces all looked "pained" and that was only song #2- I knew if they did that for the first 2 songs, the lights would surely be on for the rest of the show. 

I was disappointed b/c I would have liked to see them- but I could not take it. I wonder how many other people thought the same thing? 

Metal- I would love to hear if their show tonight is the same way.


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> I can't wait for the Blephagor, Warbringer, Exodus, and Kreator show tonight!!!! It is going to be a "good Friday" indeed as Kreaotr and Exodus are going to rip the flesh from my face!!!! It is going to be so metal!!! I am getting some Donut Burgers before the show...What is more metal than DOnut Burgers, Beer and good Ol' Fashioned Thrash?!!!!!!!



I'mmmmmmmm waaaaaaaitinggggggg


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> I'mmmmmmmm waaaaaaaitinggggggg



Sorry for the delay I am getting way too old last night kicked my 	

First of all I missed Epicurean, Warbirnger and Belphegor because my buddies and I pre gamed at a bar and we were throwing 'em back and time passed us by. Having said that from what my other buddies told me I didn't miss much the way of Epicurean but Warbringer and Belphegor destroyed life....

Now to the meat we got to the show 10 minutes before Exodus hit the stage and I was immediately smacked in the face by the intensity of the crowd. The energy was insane so I assumed that the opening acts did their job. The place was packed and both downstairs and the upstairs balcony (which usually isn't open for the more "underground" if you will metal shows) were packed with people. I was also shocked to see the wide range of fans in attendance you had the old school 80's Thrashers, The Metalheads that came of age in the 90's, and then you had the young kids. Also as a side note I was  impressed by the fact that it was not a complete sausage fest as there was probably a 25:1 M to F ratio. Which by Thrash standards is pretty good. 

Exodus took the stage and went right into Bonded by Blood which got the crowd in a feeding frenzy and a circle pit immediately opened up on the floor. They proceeded to hammer through their set with the occasional "get those guys out of the center of the pit" command. The personal highlights were Bonded By Blood, Children of a Worthless God, Blacklist, War is my Sheppard and of course Toxic Waltz. Frank Novinec of Hatbreed jumped up on stage and sang the backup vocals on Toxic Waltz then was introduced by Dukes and played a quick guitar solo and jumped off stage. Also it was Tom Hunting's B-Day so Rob gave him a shot of Jager and a cake and had the crowd sing Happy Birthday to him while Gary Holt played it on the guitar. On top of that three things stood out in my mind as absolutely priceless When during Blacklist Rob Dukes played the chords while Gary Holt worked the fret and drank a beer, When Dukes asked the crowd what song we wanted to hear and everyone in unison shouted "Toxic Waltz", and finally the end of the set when before Strike of the Beast he had the pit split up into two sides as if he was parting the metal seas and instructed each side to kill the other on his mark it went something like this "1......2......Go!!!" total mayhem bodies every where the entire floor became a giant pit. 

After Exodus left the stage the crowd was the loudest I had ever heard it in the Palladium and I have seen at least 70 metal shows at this venue....Kreator then took the stage and picked up where Exodus left off and played a brutal set : 

Hordes of Chaos
Warcurse
Extreme Aggression
Phobia
Voices of the Dead
Enemy Of God
Destroy What Destroys You
Pleasure To Kill
People of the Lie
Coma Of Souls
Violent Revolution
Terrible Certainty
Betrayer
Amok Run
Riot Of Violence
Flag Of Hate/Tormentor

First of all before I turn into a complete fan boy let me just ask when are these European bands going to learn that strobe lights and light shows in general are not necessary and do not impress anyone?..I know, I know no more pyro shows indoors  since the infamous Great White incident but guys Strobe lights do not add to the show take a lesson from American bands and throw a few fans up up on stage so that your long hair can waver epically while you solo rather than cause your entire crowd to collectively seize. 

Having said that Kreator were amazing from start to finish and in my opinion played a brilliant set with a great mix of old and new. Petrozza kept saying "I want to see the New England pit that I have heard so much about" and we gave it to him. The most hilarious monologue of the evening was when he stated "I hear there are a lot of Religious people in New England" and of course the crowd booed with a deafening sound he then said "ok..ok so how many of you here tonight are Religuos?" tons of boo's he then asked "how many of you aren't" everyone screamed, Petrozza then said "well then this song goes out to all of you who are not Religious you all are the ENEMY OF GOD!!!!!!" It was awesome!!!! The second humorous monologue of the evening was when Petrozza said "I had a media member interview me and ask me if I mean it when I tell our fans to kill each other in the mosh pit", "Well I told her that obviously it is a metaphor and that no I am not serious" "Well the truth is I *expletive* lied, because I know our fans have a PLEASURE TO KILL!!!!"  Besides the awesome song intros the crowd was electric and Kreator tore the house down and as anticipated ripped flesh from bone...The encore of Flag of Hate/ Tormentor was a perfect ending to an amazing show. 

Bottom line is that last night was a lesson in Thrash it showcased two of the best Thrash bands ever , moreover two of the best bands in their respective sub-genres of Thrash. Exodus showed the crowd why American Thrash will never die and Kreator showed the crowd why German Thrash takes no prisoners and does not compromise.


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> Sorry for the delay I am getting way too old last night kicked my
> 
> .



Thanks for the review!!!!!! ITA about the Trash bands! I was just telling DH (again) how much I enjoyed the show and it just seems like the thrash bands and crowds give off so much energy! You can just feel it in the air.

Rob Dukes did some of the same things in Philly- he played Gary Holt's chords, he asked us what song we really wanted to hear, and of course, we all yelled out Toxic Waltz, and he did have the pit do the wall of death. 

He did this one for the Philly crowd, he told us how he was from NY and and he was a Ranger's fan! (The Flyers and Rangers were playing that night) Of course, everyone had to boo him He was cracking up- he then said that even though the rest of the guys were from CA, Lee was a huge Flyers fan rolleyes: DOUBT IT!) Rob then pulled out a Flyers Jersey and Lee put it on. The funny thing was, it was a Rod Brind'Amour jersey, Rod has not played with the Flyers since '92 But that's OK guys we love ya anyway. 

As far as Kreator- I see you did mention the lights- Were they blinding the fans


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

metalis4ever said:


> I can't wait for the Blephagor, Warbringer, Exodus, and Kreator show tonight!!!! It is going to be a "good Friday" indeed as Kreaotr and Exodus are going to rip the flesh from my face!!!! It is going to be so metal!!! I am getting some Donut Burgers before the show...What is more metal than DOnut Burgers, Beer and good Ol' Fashioned Thrash?!!!!!!!


I've never heard of Donut Burgers, but I hope they were good.


maddhatir said:


> Yup- our love of good music and hot guys brought us together a long time ago! I have not seen Leger on the child-free thread, where she been??!
> 
> UGH- Poor Pete- have you seen him lately- not lookin' so good! I still luv 'em though. No matter how bad he looks, his voice always gets me!
> 
> I used to really like Korn and then drifted away when I got into the heavier stuff. I love Jonathan's look but I have not seen him in a while- does he still have dreads and wear a skirt? (that all sounded kind of odd)


I think Leger was kind of frustrated on that thread because you were the only one who would talk to her.

Yeah, I've seen him.  He's looking rough.  I have to remember back in the days of the Playgirl photos and the Jerry Springer appearance.  He isn't aging well, but when I hear his voice I always think of what he used to look like.

As far as I know he does.  I always say, you gotta love a man in a skirt (or eyeliner, or a garter belt, etc.)




maddhatir said:


> OK- here we go. I went to the concert last night and here was my take on it.
> 
> We got there and Warbringer was already on stage. I was just happy that I got to hear Total War!! They were pretty good.


  Did you hear Combat Shock?  That's my favorite by them.

You got to see the wall of death!!  That's weird considering we were just talking about that.  I've never seen an inside wall of death.  They've always been outside and took up entire sections of pits and lawns.  The indoor one must have been brutal.

No shovel headed kill machine in the setlist?  I love that song.  But I would have been happy with Bonded by blood, children of a worthless god, deathamphetamine, and of course, toxic waltz.

That sucks about the lights.  I'm sure I would have been uncomfortable, too.  I don't blame you for leaving.


metalis4ever said:


> Sorry for the delay I am getting way too old last night kicked my
> 
> First of all I missed Epicurean, Warbirnger and Belphegor because my buddies and I pre gamed at a bar and we were throwing 'em back and time passed us by. Having said that from what my other buddies told me I didn't miss much the way of Epicurean but Warbringer and Belphegor destroyed life....
> 
> Hordes of Chaos
> Warcurse
> Extreme Aggression
> Phobia
> Voices of the Dead
> Enemy Of God
> Destroy What Destroys You
> Pleasure To Kill
> People of the Lie
> Coma Of Souls
> Violent Revolution
> Terrible Certainty
> Betrayer
> Amok Run
> Riot Of Violence
> Flag Of Hate/Tormentor



Aaah!  Too busy eating your donut burger to go see Warbringer?  You should be tortured.

And please tell me you googled that setlist.  I'm like Madd.  I can't remember setlists either.

Sounds like the both of you had a great time - minus the lights.  That would have pissed me off.  It isn't about the lights.


----------



## maddhatir

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> I think Leger was kind of frustrated on that thread because you were the only one who would talk to her.



awww- I am certain that was not intentional- everyone there is really nice and cool. I am just the only one who works from home. My laptop is right there and I am always checking my subscribed threads for posts. That is why I am always posting. 



> You got to see the wall of death!!  That's weird considering we were just talking about that.  I've never seen an inside wall of death.  They've always been outside and took up entire sections of pits and lawns.  The indoor one must have been brutal.



I guess you can call it a "mini wall of death" I am sure the one outside would be insane- there are more people. 



> And please tell me you googled that setlist.  I'm like Madd.  I can't remember setlists either.



I would not be surprised if he remembered all the songs! He knows his $#!T!!!!!!


----------



## metalis4ever

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> I've never heard of Donut Burgers, but I hope they were good.
> 
> I think Leger was kind of frustrated on that thread because you were the only one who would talk to her.
> 
> Yeah, I've seen him.  He's looking rough.  I have to remember back in the days of the Playgirl photos and the Jerry Springer appearance.  He isn't aging well, but when I hear his voice I always think of what he used to look like.
> 
> As far as I know he does.  I always say, you gotta love a man in a skirt (or eyeliner, or a garter belt, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear Combat Shock?  That's my favorite by them.
> 
> You got to see the wall of death!!  That's weird considering we were just talking about that.  I've never seen an inside wall of death.  They've always been outside and took up entire sections of pits and lawns.  The indoor one must have been brutal.
> 
> No shovel headed kill machine in the setlist?  I love that song.  But I would have been happy with Bonded by blood, children of a worthless god, deathamphetamine, and of course, toxic waltz.
> 
> That sucks about the lights.  I'm sure I would have been uncomfortable, too.  I don't blame you for leaving.
> 
> 
> Aaah!  Too busy eating your donut burger to go see Warbringer?  You should be tortured.
> 
> And please tell me you googled that setlist.  I'm like Madd.  I can't remember setlists either.
> 
> Sounds like the both of you had a great time - minus the lights.  That would have pissed me off.  It isn't about the lights.



I agree torture would indeed be an apt punishment  Although I must confess it was worth it as I ended up "feeling good" for less money before getting to the show which made it almost worth missing the opening acts. 

BTW Donut Burgers are regular good old fashioned American Burgers with Donuts as the buns rather than bread...These are almost as Metal as chocolate Burgers which are Burgers with Chocolate sauce the kind that Don Decker or any other Grindcore or Metal Fatty would be proud of  



maddhatir said:


> Thanks for the review!!!!!! ITA about the Trash bands! I was just telling DH (again) how much I enjoyed the show and it just seems like the thrash bands and crowds give off so much energy! You can just feel it in the air.
> 
> Rob Dukes did some of the same things in Philly- he played Gary Holt's chords, he asked us what song we really wanted to hear, and of course, we all yelled out Toxic Waltz, and he did have the pit do the wall of death.
> 
> He did this one for the Philly crowd, he told us how he was from NY and and he was a Ranger's fan! (The Flyers and Rangers were playing that night) Of course, everyone had to boo him He was cracking up- he then said that even though the rest of the guys were from CA, Lee was a huge Flyers fan rolleyes: DOUBT IT!) Rob then pulled out a Flyers Jersey and Lee put it on. The funny thing was, it was a Rod Brind'Amour jersey, Rod has not played with the Flyers since '92 But that's OK guys we love ya anyway.
> 
> As far as Kreator- I see you did mention the lights- Were they blinding the fans



Yeah I figured as much..... Bands tend to say the same things from show to show like "this is the loudest crowd yet" or "you guys were louder than the New York crowd" which then receives the obligatory Yankees suck chant..Nothing like a bunch of metalheads breaking into a sports chant 




maddhatir said:


> awww- I am certain that was not intentional- everyone there is really nice and cool. I am just the only one who works from home. My laptop is right there and I am always checking my subscribed threads for posts. That is why I am always posting.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you can call it a "mini wall of death" I am sure the one outside would be insane- there are more people.
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be surprised if he remembered all the songs! He knows his $#!T!!!!!!



Yeah the lights were awful I sort of got used to them by the end of the set and weren't nearly as bad as say the Children of Bodom light show but they were bad enough to be distracting. Like I said before only European bands use these type of light shows. Honestly I don't understand why? Is it that the record label gave them extra money to spend on their stage set so they were like you know what would really put us over the top? A choreographed light show....

I did indeed remember the set list but I must confess I did double check the list by doing a google search and found that I had forgotten Betrayer but I figure 1 missed out of 17 isn't bad 

I really had a great time and I can't wait for the next shows that I have lined up Paganfest part 2, then Testament, and then Judas Priest. I am really excited about Priest because they are doing the 30th anniversary of British Steel and playing the entire elbum straight through!!!!


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

maddhatir said:


> awww- I am certain that was not intentional- everyone there is really nice and cool. I am just the only one who works from home. My laptop is right there and I am always checking my subscribed threads for posts. That is why I am always posting.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you can call it a "mini wall of death" I am sure the one outside would be insane- there are more people.
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be surprised if he remembered all the songs! He knows his $#!T!!!!!!


I'll let her know, thanks.

Yeah, but the mini wall had to be good.  So many people in a small place.


metalis4ever said:


> I agree torture would indeed be an apt punishment  Although I must confess it was worth it as I ended up "feeling good" for less money before getting to the show which made it almost worth missing the opening acts.
> 
> BTW Donut Burgers are regular good old fashioned American Burgers with Donuts as the buns rather than bread...These are almost as Metal as chocolate Burgers which are Burgers with Chocolate sauce the kind that Don Decker or any other Grindcore or Metal Fatty would be proud of
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I figured as much..... Bands tend to say the same things from show to show like "this is the loudest crowd yet" or "you guys were louder than the New York crowd" which then receives the obligatory Yankees suck chant..Nothing like a bunch of metalheads breaking into a sports chant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the lights were awful I sort of got used to them by the end of the set and weren't nearly as bad as say the Children of Bodom light show but they were bad enough to be distracting. Like I said before only European bands use these type of light shows. Honestly I don't understand why? Is it that the record label gave them extra money to spend on their stage set so they were like you know what would really put us over the top? A choreographed light show....
> 
> I did indeed remember the set list but I must confess I did double check the list by doing a google search and found that I had forgotten Betrayer but I figure 1 missed out of 17 isn't bad
> 
> I really had a great time and I can't wait for the next shows that I have lined up Paganfest part 2, then Testament, and then Judas Priest. I am really excited about Priest because they are doing the 30th anniversary of British Steel and playing the entire elbum straight through!!!!



Can you believe I've never done that before a concert?  Once while I was at Ozzfest and someone passed it, but never to the point where I was, well, ya know.

Donut burgers sound...interesting.  Especially the chocolate ones.  I can't believe people actually eat that voluntarily.

You remembered all that?


----------



## maddhatir

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> I'll let her know, thanks.



Oh- please do! Like I said, I am certain that was not what anyone intended



> Can you believe I've never done that before a concert?  Once while I was at Ozzfest and someone passed it, but never to the point where I was, well, ya know.



Whaaaaaaatttt!? Well, to be honest, I only prefer............ before, during, OK and after


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

maddhatir said:


> Oh- please do! Like I said, I am certain that was not what anyone intended
> 
> 
> 
> Whaaaaaaatttt!? Well, to be honest, I only prefer............ before, during, OK and after



I did let her know.  I don't know if she got the message yet.

 To tell you the truth, I don't even know where to get the stuff.  I have to rely on other people to give it to me.  I'm such a nerd.


----------



## maddhatir

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> I did let her know.  I don't know if she got the message yet.
> 
> To tell you the truth, I don't even know where to get the stuff.  I have to rely on other people to give it to me.  I'm such a nerd.



Hint- forget the stereotypical kid- go to any respectable adult with a job, possibly a neighbor, they can probably hook you up


----------



## maddhatir

I am watching the Food Network. Guy Fieri is at this place called Kumas Corner in Chicago for burgers. 

Go half way down the page and check out the names of these burgers!

http://www.kumas-corner.com/food.html

I said to DH- If I were EVER to cheat and eat meat- I would have to fly to Chicago and go to this place! No other burger will do!


----------



## Brocktoon

maddhatir said:


> I am watching the Food Network. Guy Fieri is at this place called Kumas Corner in Chicago for burgers.
> 
> Go half way down the page and check out the names of these burgers!
> 
> http://www.kumas-corner.com/food.html
> 
> I said to DH- If I were EVER to cheat and eat meat- I would have to fly to Chicago and go to this place! No other burger will do!


 
Not only do they have cool names, but the burgers sound incredible! I'm all about the 'Slayer', and the 'Pantera' sounds great as well. I'm dissapointed in the 'Mastodon', as it seems like a rather mundane BBQ burger.

What the heck is up with the 'Goblin C-' ?? Properly named since it's a vienna sausage burger, but I'd only eat that mix on a bet ...

EDIT:  Actually, the more I look at the 'Goblin', it may just be your standard loaded hotdog.


----------



## maddhatir

Brocktoon said:


> Not only do they have cool names, but the burgers sound incredible! I'm all about the 'Slayer', and the 'Pantera' sounds great as well. I'm dissapointed in the 'Mastodon', as it seems like a rather mundane BBQ burger.
> 
> What the heck is up with the 'Goblin C-' ?? Properly named since it's a vienna sausage burger, but I'd only eat that mix on a bet ...
> 
> EDIT:  Actually, the more I look at the 'Goblin', it may just be your standard loaded hotdog.



Ouch! I cannot even imagine ordering that with a straight face!

I do not believe the words, Goblin and hot dog should even coexist on the same page


----------



## Brocktoon

I may be late to the party on this one ... but the latest rumors are hinting at a possible Megadeth / Slayer tour! It seems that Mustaine and Kerry King may finally bury the hatchet. This would be a dream co-headline tour for me (and throw Anthrax in as the opener). I'm not ashamed to say I always preffered Megadeth over Metallica.


----------



## maddhatir

Brocktoon said:


> I may be late to the party on this one ... but the latest rumors are hinting at a possible Megadeth / Slayer tour! It seems that Mustaine and Kerry King may finally bury the hatchet. This would be a dream co-headline tour for me (and throw Anthrax in as the opener). I'm not ashamed to say I always preffered Megadeth over Metallica.



Don't worry Brock- I am also always a "day late" however, might I add- and always a "dollar short"

I just read up on what you posted. What is Dave up to?? Hmmmm? People are speculating either Slayer OR Metallica! OMG- If it were Metallica- it would be the concert of the century. Fans will be divided and chaos may ensue! Imagine THAT pit! 

You know, I always said I like Megadeth over Metallica. I was a fan of Kill 'em All, Ride the Lightning and Master of Puppets, but then got bored of the new stuff and did not listen much after that.

Not sure if you have Sirius, but the station that plays all the good metal (Liquid Metal) switched to Mandatory Metallica for a month. All Metallica 24/7. I was so pissed about that- I thought UGH! How DARE they do this- I can't listen to them for a month!

Well- I finally gave in after a few days and gave them a listen. Can I tell you how glad I am that I did it! It brought be back to when I was a Metallica fan and made me remember how great they really are! And how good their newer stuff is too! It was interesting to hear how they evolved, but still stayed heavy.

I said to DH, I am TRUELY happy that I listened. I even watched them get inducted into the Hall of Fame over the weekend and it gave me chills! I am back lovin' Metallica.

I must say, I do have a special place in my heart for Dave and Megadeth- there is just something about Dave and that attitude that keeps me hooked!


----------



## metalis4ever

Brocktoon said:


> I may be late to the party on this one ... but the latest rumors are hinting at a possible Megadeth / Slayer tour! It seems that Mustaine and Kerry King may finally bury the hatchet. This would be a dream co-headline tour for me (and throw Anthrax in as the opener). I'm not ashamed to say I always preferred Megadeth over Metallica.



I could not agree with you more on all fronts Megadeth are the better band over the course of their entire career. A Slayer and Megadeth tour would be absolutely BA even though I have seen each band 8 times each I would go for a 9th just to see them together. Plus as you said throw a band in like Anthrax it would be an American Thrash extravaganza!!!!!....I think that the last time they played on the same bill was a few years ago on one of the Monsters of Rock festivals down in Brazil where they co-headlined over Manowar as Manowar was a late add due to fan demand..That just reminded me about two hilarious things about that show that are highlighted on one of the many Manowar DVDs. 

1) A fan gave Kerry King a guitar to sign, Manowar pulls up the kid left Kerry King with guitar in hand and you could hear either Kerry or Tom go "ohhhh *expletive* Manowar are here"  

2) Joey and Eric were being interviewed and they were asked if they minded opening for Megadeth and Slayer and Joey said " no we are the Kings of Metal and right where we want to be. We are going to kill the crowd  and see if Megadeth and Slayer can pick up the pieces"  Paraphrased of course too lazy to find the word for word quote. 

Actually I just thought of a third thing unrelated to Megadeth or Slayer that I thought was hilarious....Joey was cutting a promo for the Monsters of Rock festival during the actual show in the back of the stadium..meanwhile Savatage were playing their set and next thing you know you see the crowd run away from the stage towards Joey and begin to chant Manowar. 


Personally I think all of the American Thrash bands should bury the hatchet and organize a huge Festival tour  for 2010...Can you imagine?????

Metallica
Slayer 
Megadeth
Anthrax
Testament
Exodus
Suicidal Tendencies
Overkill
Nuclear Assault
Death Angel
Forbidden

Featuring the reunion of the one and only:
DARK ANGEL 

I know I left out a bunch of bands but those are my favs and it is completely a dream of the wet persuasion but man that would be killer....


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

When is this tour?  I know Slayer is on tour with Marilyn Manson this summer on that festival thingy with Killswitch, Job for a Cowboy, Bullet for My Valentine (who I absolutely cannot stand) and a bunch of others I can't remember at the moment.  I'm thinking about getting tickets for that in the next couple of days.  I can't pass up a festival.


----------



## maddhatir

Random question:

Does anyone else get goose bumps when they hear the intro to Amon Amarth's Twilight Of The Thunder God?

Well- how about the feeling you want to mosh around your office when the song is playing?

No? Is it just me


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Random question:
> 
> Does anyone else get goose bumps when they hear the intro to Amon Amarth's Twilight Of The Thunder God?
> 
> Well- how about the feeling you want to mosh around your office when the song is playing?
> 
> No? Is it just me



I AM THE SAME WAY!!!!!! HAHA that is so funny I was sitting at my desk doing work and I am always listening to my playlist.com play list and Twilight came on and I got chills!!! I love Amon Amarth and in my opinion they keep getting better and better with every album!!!!


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> I AM THE SAME WAY!!!!!! HAHA that is so funny I was sitting at my desk doing work and I am always listening to my playlist.com play list and Twilight came on and I got chills!!! I love Amon Amarth and in my opinion they keep getting better and better with every album!!!!


----------



## metalis4ever

Did any of my fellow brothers and sisters of true metal catch the Bones episode tonight? The portrayal of the Black Metal Sub Culture particularly in America was hilarious!!! Hilarious in the sense that it was overblown and dramatized..Of course it is a fictional show but still you know how people believe everything they see on TV these days....Hulu it there are some solid tracks and metal riffs but man did they take a dump on the psyche of the Death and Black Metalheads...


----------



## Brocktoon

maddhatir said:


> I just read up on what you posted. What is Dave up to?? Hmmmm? People are speculating either Slayer OR Metallica! OMG- If it were Metallica- it would be the concert of the century. Fans will be divided and chaos may ensue! Imagine THAT pit!
> 
> You know, I always said I like Megadeth over Metallica. I was a fan of Kill 'em All, Ride the Lightning and Master of Puppets, but then got bored of the new stuff and did not listen much after that.


 
I'd love a Megadeth/Metallica tour, but I just don't think it will ever happen. While a ton of people like both bands, I'm sure there would be some interesting 'agressions' breaking out among the fans.

I stayed interested in Megadeth for a little while after Metallica. The Black album started to do me in for Metallica, and Load/Re-Load sealed the deal. For Megadeth, I liked everything up to and including Youthanasia.



maddhatir said:


> Well- I finally gave in after a few days and gave them a listen. Can I tell you how glad I am that I did it! It brought be back to when I was a Metallica fan and made me remember how great they really are! And how good their newer stuff is too! It was interesting to hear how they evolved, but still stayed heavy.
> 
> I said to DH, I am TRUELY happy that I listened. I even watched them get inducted into the Hall of Fame over the weekend and it gave me chills! I am back lovin' Metallica.
> 
> I must say, I do have a special place in my heart for Dave and Megadeth- there is just something about Dave and that attitude that keeps me hooked!


 
Yep, for the past few weeks, I've been seeing a ton of Metallica, with the Hall of Fame, and VH1-Classic has been playing 'Some Kind of Monster' which is really heartbreaking to watch. They've also been showing re-runs of the history of Metal documentary.

While I wasn't a fan of Metallica's stuff from Load through St. Anger, Death Magnetic is pretty good. I think it's probably their best stuff since Justice. Megadeth now needs to catch up. 'The System has Failed' and 'United Abominations' were much better than their last few CDs, but it was nowhere near the return that Death Magnetic was.




metalis4ever said:


> I could not agree with you more on all fronts Megadeth are the better band over the course of their entire career.


 
When I compare Megadeth vs Metallica, I always tend to look at their transition to a more commercial sound.

Megedeth: Peace Sells > Rust in Peace > Countdown
Metallica: Master > Justice > Black

Out of the above six albums, Master of Puppets is easily my favorite, but as a whole I enjoy Megadeth's three albums way more. From the big commerical albums, I still spin Countdown often, while I can't remember the last time I even played the Black album. But, as I said, I think Death Magnetic has really set the bar high for Megadeth's new stuff to match.


----------



## Brocktoon

metalis4ever said:


> Did any of my fellow brothers and sisters of true metal catch the Bones episode tonight? The portrayal of the Black Metal Sub Culture particularly in America was hilarious!!! Hilarious in the sense that it was overblown and dramatized..Of course it is a fictional show but still you know how people believe everything they see on TV these days....Hulu it there are some solid tracks and metal riffs but man did they take a dump on the psyche of the Death and Black Metalheads...


 
I DVR'd it, but won't get a chance to watch it til this weekend. Many of my co-workers know I like metal, and they were telling me about the episode previews. Sadly, I probably fit into every cheesy stereotype around. I look and dress pretty normal, but I like comic books and metal music, so my co-workers think I dress like a superhero and sacrifice animals on my free time


----------



## maddhatir

No- I do not watch Bones. 

I can only imagine how they portrayed them. 

I guess the misrepresentation of the metal fan is like on other programs when they see a Petagram, there HAS to be a devil worshiper lurking about dopes. I wish people would research things before they do that crap

The devil worshiper's pentagram is INVERTED people- INVERTED! Just like what they would do with a cross- get it! Turn it upside out of disrespect 

Sorry- rant over.........................pea brains.


----------



## Dominus

Metallica took a downturn for me when they did enough interviews to illustrate to me what jerks they were.  I didn't mind the music changing so much as their attitudes.  That being said, I have a  morbid curiosity for them.  Whenever I see some kind of monster on I feel compelled to watch it.  Even though the show just angers me.


----------



## SoScary'09

Sorry totally OT but maddhatir I love the Scotty Hartnell in your sig!!~ (mega huge Philly fan) We'd better win or it's gonna be all over 

But more on topic, I'm really suprised to read about so much Dave Mustaine support. Normally it's all like....well, I don't need to explain. You guys get it. Personally I think they put on a great live show. Suprisingly upbeat band despite 'Go to Hell' in the setlist


----------



## maddhatir

SoScary'09 said:


> Sorry totally OT but maddhatir I love the Scotty Hartnell in your sig!!~ (mega huge Philly fan) We'd better win or it's gonna be all over
> 
> But more on topic, I'm really suprised to read about so much Dave Mustaine support. Normally it's all like....well, I don't need to explain. You guys get it. Personally I think they put on a great live show. Suprisingly upbeat band despite 'Go to Hell' in the setlist



Scotty is the man! Yeah- I wish we played last night like we did the game before I love his crazy @$$ hair!

Yes- it is great that we can be in one place and everyone gets it

There was a thread last week "What your last concert you went to"- not many people posted (well, some of us here took it over with our love of music) but I found it sad that not many people go to concerts or enjoy really good music. I mean, enjoy as in "are passionate about it" 

I was watching one of the Metal documentaries on VH1 a few weeks ago and Eddie Trunk was saying he has never known anyone so passionate about their music, as a metal fan. I think this is true. 

I also like the quote:

_If metal doesn't give that overwhelming surge of power that make the hair stand up at the back of your neck, you might never get it_


----------



## njmom47

I found this thread!!

I PMed Maddhatir previously to joke that "the happiest place on Earth" and black metal are so contadictory that I was glad to know there are others out there like me!!!   

HUGE Type O Negative fan here, by the way...and I am married to the biggest Motorhead fan I've ever met...lol

I miss Birch Hill!!!!


----------



## maddhatir

njmom47 said:


> I found this thread!!
> 
> I PMed Maddhatir previously to joke that "the happiest place on Earth" and black metal are so contadictory that I was glad to know there are others out there like me!!!
> 
> HUGE Type O Negative fan here, by the way...and I am married to the biggest Motorhead fan I've ever met...lol
> 
> I miss Birch Hill!!!!



Hi! I am so sorry- I should have sent you this link!!! 

Believe it or not- 3 people I have never "met" before on the Dis have PMd me about my Type O pic!!


----------



## Dominus

SoScary'09 said:


> Sorry totally OT but maddhatir I love the Scotty Hartnell in your sig!!~ (mega huge Philly fan) We'd better win or it's gonna be all over
> 
> But more on topic, I'm really suprised to read about so much Dave Mustaine support. Normally it's all like....well, I don't need to explain. You guys get it. Personally I think they put on a great live show. Suprisingly upbeat band despite 'Go to Hell' in the setlist



I was a big Dave Mustaine defender until he fired Dave Ellefson.  After that, I'm through.  I saw Megadeth last year and thought they butchered a lot of the older material.  I don't think the guitarist even tried some of the Marty Friedman stuff, and James Lorenzo didn't play all the bass stuff from junior.  About the best live band I've seen recently is Testament.  I've seen them about 6 times all with different line-ups, and they kill everytime.  The only constants are Eric and Chuck, but they always surround themselves with the best guys.


----------



## metalis4ever

Dominus said:


> I was a big Dave Mustaine defender until he fired Dave Ellefson.  After that, I'm through.  I saw Megadeth last year and thought they butchered a lot of the older material.  I don't think the guitarist even tried some of the Marty Friedman stuff, and James Lorenzo didn't play all the bass stuff from junior.  About the best live band I've seen recently is Testament.  I've seen them about 6 times all with different line-ups, and they kill everytime.  The only constants are Eric and Chuck, but they always surround themselves with the best guys.



There is no doubt that Dave Mustaine has one of the biggest egos in Metal second only to Bruce Dickinson of course...I do have to disagree with you though I saw them last year or the year before with heaven and Hell and I have to tell you they killed!!! They played Wake up Dead, Devil's Island and Hook in Mouth and played them just as well as when I saw them back in the 90's. I have seen them live 7 times 8 if you include the acoustic show that i saw in '98 at the House of Blues in Boston and I've got to tell you to me they sound better now live than they have since Cryptic Writings....

I do agree with you...Testament are absolutely amazing live,  Skolnick is a beast and is easily one of the top 5 Metal guitarist of all time..all sub genres included he is absolutely untouchable.....I am seeing them with Unearth later this Spring it should be a decent show! 

Speaking of shows I saw Kreator/Exodus a couple weeks ago, and coming up Testament and then Obituary it doesn't get more old school Thrash and Death than that!!!!


----------



## SoScary'09

Dominus said:


> I was a big Dave Mustaine defender until he fired Dave Ellefson.  After that, I'm through.  I saw Megadeth last year and thought they butchered a lot of the older material.  I don't think the guitarist even tried some of the Marty Friedman stuff, and James Lorenzo didn't play all the bass stuff from junior.



Well, there went my theory then


----------



## andy.b

Sweet. I usually post on the TB, but I saw this and was thought, wow, people other than me actually like metal on the dis?  I'm more into newer bands, but I'll listen to some OLD Metallica, Megadeth, etc..  But my favorites are Between the Buried and Me, After the Burial and Veil of Maya.


----------



## maddhatir

andy.b said:


> Sweet. I usually post on the TB, but I saw this and was thought, *wow, people other than me actually like metal on the dis*?  I'm more into newer bands, but I'll listen to some OLD Metallica, Megadeth, etc..  But my favorites are Between the Buried and Me, After the Burial and Veil of Maya.




Welcome!

Yup- we are a rare breed!


----------



## andy.b

maddhatir said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Yup- we are a rare breed!



Haha, thanks.

I like looking in here and NOT seeing anything about crappy pop music.


----------



## maddhatir

andy.b said:


> Haha, thanks.
> 
> I like looking in here and NOT seeing anything about crappy pop music.



Oh- that and the wonderful American Idol music?


----------



## andy.b

maddhatir said:


> Oh- that and the wonderful American Idol music?



I enjoy your use of sarcasm. The only time I watch that show is the auditions because I like seeing the people make total a**es out of themselves.


----------



## maddhatir

andy.b said:


> I enjoy your use of sarcasm. The only time I watch that show is the auditions because I like seeing the people make total a**es out of themselves.



Nope- No can do- not even the auditions. Never have, never will. 

GOIN' TO GOJIRA NEXT SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I forget if I told everyone..... hee hee.


----------



## metalis4ever

Felt like sharing some awesome metal with some help from youtube....RIP to a Brother of True Metal and one of the greatest Vocalists/Guitarists Metal has ever seen - Jon Nödtveidt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-13-LEOn30


----------



## mistymouse5001

I like most of these. Lamb of God is awesome too.


----------



## maddhatir

Bumping!

OK- I know Metal will know this band- I just discovered them listening to "Bloody Roots" on Liquid Metal yesterday!

OMG- I already checked their tour dates b/c I want to see them!!!!!

ELUVEITIE

and Samael

Do you want to guess what country that Ian Christy featured on Bloody Roots yesterday

I love finding new (to me) bands 

(ARGGGGGGGGHHHHHH! I just checked tour dates for Samael- they were just in town in MARCH!!!!! DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) always late to the freakin' party!


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

Hey Madd.  How was Gojira?


----------



## maddhatir

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> Hey Madd.  How was Gojira?



Oh- I forgot I did not report back! Been a little out of it lately

They were awesome! Some major *CRUNCH*! We loved it!

Let me tell you, I do not ever remember laughing at a band before (well, unless they were being funny on purpose) however, can I tell you I could not keep a straight face when the first 2 bands came on before Gojira! They were LAUGHABLE! And not on purpose! Just horrible! They were The Chariot and Car Bomb- never heard of them, nor, do I ever want  their noise to invade my eardrums again!

I said to DH- I highly doubt Gojira would pick 2 bands that bad to tour with. And- whoever did make that decision to put them all together, should be banned from the music industry.  


And what about you? How was Disturbed? And how about.....Chimaira

I have been listening to Celtic/Viking metal most of the afternoon on Last.fm

We have Korn next Thursday.


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

maddhatir said:


> Oh- I forgot I did not report back! Been a little out of it lately
> 
> They were awesome! Some major *CRUNCH*! We loved it!
> 
> Let me tell you, I do not ever remember laughing at a band before (well, unless they were being funny on purpose) however, can I tell you I could not keep a straight face when the first 2 bands came on before Gojira! They were LAUGHABLE! And not on purpose! Just horrible! They were The Chariot and Car Bomb- never heard of them, nor, do I ever want  their noise to invade my eardrums again!
> 
> I said to DH- I highly doubt Gojira would pick 2 bands that bad to tour with. And- whoever did make that decision to put them all together, should be banned from the music industry.
> 
> 
> And what about you? How was Disturbed? And how about.....Chimaira
> 
> I have been listening to Celtic/Viking metal most of the afternoon on Last.fm
> 
> We have Korn next Thursday.



Oh my God!  I saw a band like that before!  It was Tripping Daisy back in the mid 90's.  They were terrible and basically got booed off the stage.  Really REALLY bad!!

Disturbed was awesome!  The kids absolutely loved it.  I got videos of them if you wanna check them out. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO6VfBTjiw4

^That's the video I took of Down with the sickness.  We were so close to David Draiman (my future husband - that's what I told my kids).  It basically started a riot and I had to protect the kids at some point, so the video goes crazy and I got some of the ceiling and some of the pit that was right in front of us.  My other videos are better if you wanna click on my name and check them out.

I didn't get any videos of Chimaira, but we were SO close for that.  There were pits going on all around us, so I was more concerned about keeping the kids safe.  They didn't seem to care much though.  Shane got a guitar pick from them and from Lacuna Coil.  

I realized I don't really like going to concerts with the college crowd.  They do the hardcore dancing and for some reason they hurl shoes.  If one of my children would have gotten hit with a flying shoe, I would have gone into the sea of people to find a shoeless person and beaten the crap outta them.  And that hardcore dancing is ridiculous.  Those idiots are out for blood.  They really don't know how to do a wall of death, either.  Although I do have to give one guy credit.  He was in a wheelchair and was in every pit there was throughout the day.  Check him out in the end of this short video.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iPZFWYGX74

Glad you had fun at Gojira.  I'm doing Static X next Tuesday in Pittsburgh.  Then I have an early meeting the next day.  I hope I'm not too hungover.


----------



## NY Disney fan

I'm not into Black metal but I'm into other forms of metal (power metal, glam, thrash, some death).  I've been to death/black metal shows and females are rare.  So finding another female who is a true fan is very hard to find.   I'd have to say power metal is my favorite sub-genre (Iced Earth, Blind Guardian, Yngwie, Manowar, Angel Dust, etc.)


----------



## maddhatir

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> ^That's the video I took of Down with the sickness.  We were so close to David Draiman (my future husband - that's what I told my kids).  It basically started a riot and I had to protect the kids at some point, so the video goes crazy and I got some of the ceiling and some of the pit that was right in front of us.  My other videos are better if you wanna click on my name and check them out.
> 
> I didn't get any videos of Chimaira, but we were SO close for that.  There were pits going on all around us, so I was more concerned about keeping the kids safe.  They didn't seem to care much though.  Shane got a guitar pick from them and from Lacuna Coil.
> 
> I realized I don't really like going to concerts with the college crowd.  They do the hardcore dancing and for some reason they hurl shoes.  If one of my children would have gotten hit with a flying shoe, I would have gone into the sea of people to find a shoeless person and beaten the crap outta them.  And that hardcore dancing is ridiculous.  Those idiots are out for blood.  They really don't know how to do a wall of death, either.  Although I do have to give one guy credit.  He was in a wheelchair and was in every pit there was throughout the day.  Check him out in the end of this short video.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iPZFWYGX74
> 
> Glad you had fun at Gojira.  I'm doing Static X next Tuesday in Pittsburgh.  Then I have an early meeting the next day.  I hope I'm not too hungover.



Shoes!!!? I never witnessed shoe throwing at a concert I can almost bet, you got more of a rowdy crowd b/c Distrubed is more "mainstream". Mainstream sometimes= more idiots. The lesser known bands seem to have a more behaved crowd. And from what I see, the crowds that frequent the lesser known shows are more polite than the young adults at the mainstream concerts. Go figure. 

DH and I know better not to go on the floor b/c craziness breaks out at the drop of a hat! I like to be nice and safe in the balcony. Most of the people I see are always polite to each other when in the pit. They will help each other up if someone goes down, they pat each other on the back or high five each other after they get hit, I've even seen dudes hug! It's all about the metal love. 

Checked out yor videos. David didn't move much The dude in the wheelchair was hilarious! Go for it man!



NY Disney fan said:


> I'm not into Black metal but I'm into other forms of metal (power metal, glam, thrash, some death).  I've been to death/black metal shows and females are rare.  So finding another female who is a true fan is very hard to find.   I'd have to say power metal is my favorite sub-genre (Iced Earth, Blind Guardian, Yngwie, Manowar, Angel Dust, etc.)



Hi! Welcome!

I know what you mean about other females not into this kind of music. *I* don't get it. 

I am going to change the title of the thread so it does not read just "black metal"


----------



## maddhatir

Just heard Mastodon is going to be on Letterman tonight!


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Bumping!
> 
> OK- I know Metal will know this band- I just discovered them listening to "Bloody Roots" on Liquid Metal yesterday!
> 
> OMG- I already checked their tour dates b/c I want to see them!!!!!
> 
> ELUVEITIE
> 
> and Samael
> 
> Do you want to guess what country that Ian Christy featured on Bloody Roots yesterday
> 
> I love finding new (to me) bands
> 
> (ARGGGGGGGGHHHHHH! I just checked tour dates for Samael- they were just in town in MARCH!!!!! DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) always late to the freakin' party!




Hell yeah!! Both of those bands are amazing!!! Samael is one of my favorites of all time!!! I will never forget back in the day in '94 I blindly ordered *Ceremony of Opposites* out of Kerrang! (When it was still a Metal mag) and when metal heads had to order albums out of magazines especially imports. So I have indeed been a huge fan of Samael since then!!! 

As far as Eluveitie is concerned the only album of theirs that is worth owning in my opinion would be "Spirit" - "Of Fire Wind and Wisdom" is my favorite track off that album...If you like them you should check out a German band called Haggard...I'm not talking about the posers that Bam Margera likes I am talking about the real Haggard ohh and of course Korpiklaani, Finntroll and Battlelore but I am sure you already know of those bands..Here are the links to some vids for those bands just in case:

*Haggard* - Orchestral Death Metal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdRS3y3y_2k

*Korpiklaani* - Folk Metal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOKbhQbvpPA

*Finntroll* - Folk Metal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBRj3I40Q7k

*Battlelore* - Symphonic Epic Metal (Personally I call them Lord of the Rings Metal  )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9ReKW3crMc


What other bands from Switzerland did they play on "Bloody Roots" Besides Samael and Eluveitie? Those two bands couldn't be more opposite LOL One was Black metal and is Industrial and the other is New School Folk/Melodic Death!! You want to talk about a "Ceremony of Opposites" that's it right there.....

What is with the name change btw? From Black Metal to Hardcore Metal? Is it because Black Metal is too brutal?


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> Hell yeah!! Both of those bands are amazing!!! Samael is one of my favorites of all time!!! I will never forget back in the day in '94 I blindly ordered *Ceremony of Opposites* out of Kerrang! (When it was still a Metal mag) and when metal heads had to order albums out of magazines especially imports. So I have indeed been a huge fan of Samael since then!!!
> 
> As far as Eluveitie is concerned the only album of theirs that is worth owning in my opinion would be "Spirit" - "Of Fire Wind and Wisdom" is my favorite track off that album...If you like them you should check out a German band called Haggard...I'm not talking about the posers that Bam Margera likes I am talking about the real Haggard ohh and of course Korpiklaani, Finntroll and Battlelore but I am sure you already know of those bands..Here are the links to some vids for those bands just in case:
> 
> *Haggard* - Orchestral Death Metal
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdRS3y3y_2k
> 
> *Korpiklaani* - Folk Metal
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOKbhQbvpPA
> 
> *Finntroll* - Folk Metal
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBRj3I40Q7k
> 
> *Battlelore* - Symphonic Epic Metal (Personally I call them Lord of the Rings Metal  )
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9ReKW3crMc
> 
> 
> What other bands from Switzerland did they play on "Bloody Roots" Besides Samael and Eluveitie? Those two bands couldn't be more opposite LOL One was Black metal and is Industrial and the other is New School Folk/Melodic Death!! You want to talk about a "Ceremony of Opposites" that's it right there.....
> 
> What is with the name change btw? From Black Metal to Hardcore Metal? Is it because Black Metal is too brutal?



You should know by now not to ask me any "memory" questions I have to refer back to my notes (that is what I do when I like a song, I check the name of the band and write it down so that I do not forget) The one other band I wrote down was _Alastis_, however, I do not remember any other bands that Ian played that day. Sorry.

Thanks so much Metal for the clips- I love to be turned on to different kinds of metal!! It would be so awesome to see some folk/Celtic metal bands live, there is so much going on!

I am also interested in seeing Ankla when they come around. I like the Latin sound, that would be another band that would be great to see live- black metal with Latin rhythm!

BTW I changed the title of the thread b/c BLACK metal might scare some people off- you know, with all of the devil worshiping and animal sacrifices we do b/c of the music we listen to or what we believe  

Speaking of sacrificing animals  Did you go to your Pagan Fest yet? You asked me in the past if I was going. I am not into "fests" however- I checked out the tour dates now I am into this metal - no shows anywhere near us, but I see the MA date was April 27th- is that one one you went to??


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> You should know by now not to ask me any "memory" questions I have to refer back to my notes (that is what I do when I like a song, I check the name of the band and write it down so that I do not forget) The one other band I wrote down was _Alastis_, however, I do not remember any other bands that Ian played that day. Sorry.
> 
> Thanks so much Metal for the clips- I love to be turned on to different kinds of metal!! It would be so awesome to see some folk/Celtic metal bands live, there is so much going on!
> 
> I am also interested in seeing Ankla when they come around. I like the Latin sound, that would be another band that would be great to see live- black metal with Latin rhythm!
> 
> BTW I changed the title of the thread b/c BLACK metal might scare some people off- you know, with all of the devil worshiping and animal sacrifices we do b/c of the music we listen to or what we believe
> 
> Speaking of sacrificing animals  Did you go to your Pagan Fest yet? You asked me in the past if I was going. I am not into "fests" however- I checked out the tour dates now I am into this metal - no shows anywhere near us, but I see the MA date was April 27th- is that one one you went to??



Wow Alastis? I don't think that I have listened to them since the 90's!! I think I have one of their albums I don't remember the name of it but they used to be on Century Media I remember that much, I am way too lazy to look through my 1,000 albums to find it...

If you ever need some suggestions for new bands just ask you give me a sub genre of metal, sound, or lyrical theme and I can give you a few bands to check out, free of charge 

I don't mind Ankla I have seen them a few times they didn't impress me much but to each his/her own....Having said that Deceit is a great song!! I think Ankla have some members of Puya but I could be wrong..Puya is another decent Spanish infused Nu Metal band..You probably remember the song Oaisis...Not to argue but Ankla couldn't be further from Black Metal again not arguing or trying to tell you that you are wrong but you are wrong  They are most definitely Nu Metal....That's not a bad thing btw I listen to plenty of Nu Metal bands....

Ahhhh yes I assumed as much regarding the name change...People can be easily fooled especially when they have no knowledge of the truth, as Arch Enemy says "Ignorance is not bliss".....I skipped Paganfest because my buddies backed out and I couldn't convince the wife to go with me she is limited to Iron Maiden, Megadeth, Goth Metal (Poisonblack, Charon, etc..), Power Metal (Falconer, Sonata Arctica,Edguy, Avantasia, Kamelot, etc..) and a little bit of Metalcore (Killswitch Engage, and 1 Diecast song haha)...you know the girly stuff LOL Whereas I am more of a well rounded Brother of True Metal if it's metal and it sounds good I'm in if it's not metal I don't waste my time I guess you could call me a Metal Elitist


----------



## Brocktoon

Due to a car accident (no one was hurt thankfully), I freakin' missed the Philly Mastodon show a couple weeks back  Then my internet access decided to start tanking at home as well. Fast Forward a few weeks, and my car has been nicely repaired, and I think I've got my internet access repaired (fingers crossed) ... all in time for a nice Memorial Day weekend.

It's great to see Eluveitie, Korpiklaani, and Finntroll mentioned. I don't listen to them often, but thier sound always keeps things fresh if I've been listening to metal all day.

Dream Theater finally released an official video for the upcoming album:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59-FjAUQDno

It's nothing spectacular, but it's solid DT and pretty much what I would expect for a straightforward radio single and MTV friendly video. It sounds like they are going back to the sound from the initial albums, while using some metal influence. That suits me just fine, as I liked them as a harder prog-rock band. They were starting to go more down the metal path, which didn't suit their sound as well. Leave the harder prog-metal to bands like Mastodon and Opeth.


----------



## maddhatir

Brocktoon said:


> Due to a car accident (no one was hurt thankfully), I freakin' missed the Philly Mastodon show a couple weeks back



Oh no! Glad to hear you are OK!!!


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> If you ever need some suggestions for new bands just ask you give me a sub genre of metal, sound, or lyrical theme and I can give you a few bands to check out, free of charge :thumbsup



Heck- the only way I discover new music is when I hear it. I would have never guessed to ask if there was such a thing as Celtic Metal But I know where to go with any questions!



> I don't mind Ankla I have seen them a few times they didn't impress me much but to each his/her own....Having said that Deceit is a great song!! I think Ankla have some members of Puya but I could be wrong..Puya is another decent Spanish infused Nu Metal band..You probably remember the song Oaisis...Not to argue but Ankla couldn't be further from Black Metal again not arguing or trying to tell you that you are wrong but you are wrong  They are most definitely Nu Metal....That's not a bad thing btw I listen to plenty of Nu Metal bands....



 Ok that was a mistake to add the "black" to describe Ankla metal I like the Latin and the crunch together. Just a really different sound. I would never argue with the Metal Guru! And yes- Puya and Ankla members seem to be intertwined. I was checking out some Puya on YouTube and they seem a bit too rappy for me.  



> Ahhhh yes I assumed as much regarding the name change...People can be easily fooled especially when they have no knowledge of the truth, as Arch Enemy says "Ignorance is not bliss".....I skipped Paganfest because my buddies backed out and I couldn't convince the wife to go with me she is limited to Iron Maiden, Megadeth, Goth Metal (Poisonblack, Charon, etc..), Power Metal (Falconer, Sonata Arctica,Edguy, Avantasia, Kamelot, etc..) and a little bit of Metalcore (Killswitch Engage, and 1 Diecast song haha)...you know the girly stuff LOL Whereas *I am more of a well rounded Brother of True Metal if it's metal and it sounds good I'm in * if it's not metal I don't waste my time I guess you could call me a Metal Elitist



ITA with that and I am a girly-girl . If it is metal and it sounds good- why not!? However, I do say- the crunchier the better!!

Too bad you missed Paganfest.


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

Hey Madd (and anyone else who likes Type O Negative)!  Guess who I ran into?


...Kenny Hickey!!!

Well, okay, I didn't just "run" into him per se.  I was at the Static X show and went outside with my husband to smoke (I have to blame that on him cause y'all know I would never do such a thing) and they were fixing the door lock on their bus.  Apparently some crazy groupies broke it off.  Okay, I made that up, but that would have been believable, right?  Anyway, my nosy husband peeked into the bus and said all he could see was booze.

I'll send you the picture as soon as I get it uploaded onto my computer.  I've been in meetings all day and haven't retrieved my pictures yet.


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Heck- the only way I discover new music is when I hear it. I would have never guessed to ask if there was such a thing as Celtic Metal But I know where to go with any questions!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok that was a mistake to add the "black" to describe Ankla metal I like the Latin and the crunch together. Just a really different sound. I would never argue with the Metal Guru! And yes- Puya and Ankla members seem to be intertwined. I was checking out some Puya on YouTube and they seem a bit too rappy for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ITA with that and I am a girly-girl . If it is metal and it sounds good- why not!? However, I do say- the crunchier the better!!
> 
> Too bad you missed Paganfest.



Sorry I should have realized that you had "Type-O'd"  Yeah I saw Puya a long time ago maybe 2000 probably at Ozzfest and they didn't impress me..I like some Spanish Power Metal like Mago De Oz or Tierra Santa but they dont really have a Latin vibe like the Nu Metal bands (Puya, Ankla, Il Nino) Ankla to me sounds like a poor mans Spanish version of Soulfly....Yeah it kind of sucks that I missed Paganfest...


I may catch a ride with this random kid at work to the Maryland Death Metal Festival this weekend..I didnt even know he was into metal until i bumped into him at the Kreator show..Anyway Mayhem, Marduk, Brutal Truth, Napalm Death and Bolt Thrower are just a few of the bands playing over the 3 days...We'll see I may or may not go its a long ride from here plus I just got back from Disney so my leisure money fund is dried up....


----------



## maddhatir

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> Hey Madd (and anyone else who likes Type O Negative)!  Guess who I ran into?
> 
> 
> ...Kenny Hickey!!!
> 
> Well, okay, I didn't just "run" into him per se.  I was at the Static X show and went outside with my husband to smoke (I have to blame that on him cause y'all know I would never do such a thing) and they were fixing the door lock on their bus.  Apparently some crazy groupies broke it off.  Okay, I made that up, but that would have been believable, right?  Anyway, my nosy husband peeked into the bus and said all he could see was booze.
> 
> I'll send you the picture as soon as I get it uploaded onto my computer.  I've been in meetings all day and haven't retrieved my pictures yet.



Awwww! So Seventh Void is touring with Static X!!!!? 

How was Kenny and the guys live???


----------



## andy.b

maddhatir said:


> Just heard Mastodon is going to be on Letterman tonight!



Eh, why did they play Oblivion.  I think it's one of the weakest songs on the album.


----------



## maddhatir

andy.b said:


> Eh, why did they play Oblivion.  I think it's one of the weakest songs on the album.



ugh- I am such a loser. I am the one who posted they were going to be on Letterman- AND I FORGOT TO WATCH OR DVR IT!!!!


----------



## andy.b

Here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6pZNlVOmeI


----------



## Brocktoon

andy.b said:


> Eh, why did they play Oblivion. I think it's one of the weakest songs on the album.


 
Yeah, I felt the same way. I know most of the songs aren't exactly radio friendly, but I figured they were going to play Divinations. That song's short/sweet, and much better than Oblivion. Then again, I guess Oblivion is a better fit as a 'gateway' song for Letterman's audience.


----------



## maddhatir

andy.b said:


> Here
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6pZNlVOmeI



Thanks! 

WTH Dave? "Scared"? That was a bit dramatic. 

Brent did not look too happy when Letterman said that.


----------



## maddhatir

This is odd- I am going to Korn tonight (not very excited) I cannot find info anywhere as to who the opening band is. Could it be, they do not have one? If it was a good band, I would like to get there early to see them, if not, I will be in no hurry. 

I called the HOB hotline and it does not even mention it there. HOB ticket office is closed right now- I guess I will cb later. 

Weird.


----------



## dawz1026

I am feeling old reading this thread  I was into bands like Slayer,DRI,Cromags,Suicidal etc.I have never heard of some of the bands mentioned on here....


----------



## maddhatir

dawz1026 said:


> I am feeling old reading this thread  I was into bands like Slayer,DRI,Cromags,Suicidal etc.I have never heard of some of the bands mentioned on here....



Welcome!

Hey! I am not much older than you! Thank goodness I do not look or act my age! 

Once a headbanger- always a headbanger. That is what I say!


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

maddhatir said:


> Awwww! So Seventh Void is touring with Static X!!!!?
> 
> How was Kenny and the guys live???



They sure are!

I thought they were pretty good.  They're no Type O, though.  They sound more like a Soundgarden type band.  My husband did NOT like them.  But he is a cranky old @%@$!%@$& who doesn't like anything.  He REALLY hated Bury Your Dead.  But he did get so see his first wall of death.


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

metalis4ever said:


> Sorry I should have realized that you had "Type-O'd"  Yeah I saw Puya a long time ago maybe 2000 probably at Ozzfest and they didn't impress me..I like some Spanish Power Metal like Mago De Oz or Tierra Santa but they dont really have a Latin vibe like the Nu Metal bands (Puya, Ankla, Il Nino) Ankla to me sounds like a poor mans Spanish version of Soulfly....Yeah it kind of sucks that I missed Paganfest...
> 
> 
> I may catch a ride with this random kid at work to the Maryland Death Metal Festival this weekend..I didnt even know he was into metal until i bumped into him at the Kreator show..Anyway Mayhem, Marduk, Brutal Truth, Napalm Death and Bolt Thrower are just a few of the bands playing over the 3 days...We'll see I may or may not go its a long ride from here plus I just got back from Disney so my leisure money fund is dried up....


I didn't know that was in Maryland or I might have checked it out.  My funds are a little low right now too because I'm saving for Universal next month.


andy.b said:


> Eh, why did they play Oblivion.  I think it's one of the weakest songs on the album.


I didn't care for their performance.


maddhatir said:


> ugh- I am such a loser. I am the one who posted they were going to be on Letterman- AND I FORGOT TO WATCH OR DVR IT!!!!





maddhatir said:


> This is odd- I am going to Korn tonight (not very excited) I cannot find info anywhere as to who the opening band is. Could it be, they do not have one? If it was a good band, I would like to get there early to see them, if not, I will be in no hurry.
> 
> I called the HOB hotline and it does not even mention it there. HOB ticket office is closed right now- I guess I will cb later.
> 
> Weird.


You'll have to let us know who it is!  They've got to have an opener.  Maybe somebody local?

Girl, you gotta get excited.  You have to love a man in a skirt!


dawz1026 said:


> I am feeling old reading this thread  I was into bands like Slayer,DRI,Cromags,Suicidal etc.I have never heard of some of the bands mentioned on here....



I'm 31, and I like those bands!  Of course, I always say I'm old.

Glad to have you here.


----------



## andy.b

Brocktoon said:


> Yeah, I felt the same way. I know most of the songs aren't exactly radio friendly, but I figured they were going to play Divinations. That song's short/sweet, and much better than Oblivion. Then again, I guess Oblivion is a better fit as a 'gateway' song for Letterman's audience.



For the iTunes preorder they said it came with a special live performance.  It ended up being Oblivion...


----------



## maddhatir

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> You'll have to let us know who it is!  They've got to have an opener.  Maybe somebody local?
> 
> Girl, you gotta get excited.  You have to love a man in a skirt!



ahhhhh- nothin' like a dude in a skirt, screaming and thrashing his dreads around to get your heart pumpin' 

KORN was AWESOME! There was so much energy in the place it was crazy! I swear to you- we were in the balcony and it was SHAKIN' b/c people were bangin' their heads and of course, jump-in'! 

I thought Jonathan's voice was great live. The whole concert was A+!!! As soon as they opened with *Right Now *they HAD me! And, of course, watching (and hearing) Fieldy on bass was a show in itself. He is incredible. 

You know what was odd? After every song- Jonathan would walk back and used, what looked like, oxygen! I understand his rants get a little crazy- but oxygen?! (*ETA*- I just talked to a Korn-freak friend of mine about the oxygen, she saw Korn 8 times (and is a 2x Korn cager), she said Jonathan always uses his oxygen. 

They had Korn-After Party with the band, but we did not go. It was only a $20 cover charge. 

oh god! Yet another laughable opening band! Burnt Halo Let's just say they were a 2009 version of some sucky '80s hair band I was laughing b/c I said to DH, I cannot tell you the last time I heard a song that included the words "Dirty Little Girl" in it. and I hope not to hear those words in any song that I listen to ever again!

The place was beautiful. You know what I saw that I have not seen in a very long time- PEOPLE SMOKING IN THE VENUE!!! They were not allowed, but they were! ugh- I do not smoke cigs and I hate the smell of cig smoke. These 2 chicas sat down behind us and lit up- the one pokes her dippy little head between me and the dude next to me and says "do you mind if I smoke?" I said "YEAH! KINDA!" The seats were SO close there was no leg room which meant she was almost on top of us. She walked back and finished smoking on the steps, which was fine b/c she was not right on top of me. Oh the day people can _light up_ freely and openly can't come soon enough me!

So, yes, I am VERY happy I went


----------



## maddhatir

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> They sure are!
> 
> I thought they were pretty good.  They're no Type O, though.  They sound more like a Soundgarden type band.  My husband did NOT like them.  But he is a cranky old @%@$!%@$& who doesn't like anything.  He REALLY hated Bury Your Dead.  But he did get so see his first wall of death.



Oh no. That is not a good thing to go to a concert with a grumpy person. Brings ya way down!

I love Kenny's voice. He can belt them out, can't he?

I like when he slips in some vocals on the Type O songs.


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

maddhatir said:


> ahhhhh- nothin' like a dude in a skirt, screaming and thrashing his dreads around to get your heart pumpin'
> 
> KORN was AWESOME! There was so much energy in the place it was crazy! I swear to you- we were in the balcony and it was SHAKIN' b/c people were bangin' their heads and of course, jump-in'!
> 
> I thought Jonathan's voice was great live. The whole concert was A+!!! As soon as they opened with *Right Now *they HAD me! And, of course, watching (and hearing) Fieldy on bass was a show in itself. He is incredible.
> 
> You know what was odd? After every song- Jonathan would walk back and used, what looked like, oxygen! I understand his rants get a little crazy- but oxygen?! (*ETA*- I just talked to a Korn-freak friend of mine about the oxygen, she saw Korn 8 times (and is a 2x Korn cager), she said Jonathan always uses his oxygen.
> 
> They had Korn-After Party with the band, but we did not go. It was only a $20 cover charge.
> 
> oh god! Yet another laughable opening band! Burnt Halo Let's just say they were a 2009 version of some sucky '80s hair band I was laughing b/c I said to DH, I cannot tell you the last time I heard a song that included the words "Dirty Little Girl" in it. and I hope not to hear those words in any song that I listen to ever again!
> 
> The place was beautiful. You know what I saw that I have not seen in a very long time- PEOPLE SMOKING IN THE VENUE!!! They were not allowed, but they were! ugh- I do not smoke cigs and I hate the smell of cig smoke. These 2 chicas sat down behind us and lit up- the one pokes her dippy little head between me and the dude next to me and says "do you mind if I smoke?" I said "YEAH! KINDA!" The seats were SO close there was no leg room which meant she was almost on top of us. She walked back and finished smoking on the steps, which was fine b/c she was not right on top of me. Oh the day people can _light up_ freely and openly can't come soon enough me!
> 
> So, yes, I am VERY happy I went


I just knew you would have a good time.  A friend of mine saw them at Rock on the Range last weekend and said they were awesome there too.

They just passed that no smoking law around here last year, but there's still some places that allow it.  I'm not sure, but I guess it has something to do with whether they serve food.  Anyway, I agree, I think people need to be more respectful and take it outside.


maddhatir said:


> Oh no. That is not a good thing to go to a concert with a grumpy person. Brings ya way down!
> 
> I love Kenny's voice. He can belt them out, can't he?
> 
> I like when he slips in some vocals on the Type O songs.


He's ALWAYS that way at concerts.  Just stands there with his arms crossed and a sour look on his face the whole time.  But that's how he always looks anyway, I guess.

Kenny's good.  I thoroughly enjoyed myself.  

I know I told you I'd show you some pictures I took the other night.  I'll put them on here in a minute.  I finally put them on photobucket.


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

Okay, whether you like it or not, I'm posting some pictures I took at the Static X/Bury Your Dead/Seventh Void/Dirge show the other night.  Didn't take any of Dirge.  I'm sure you're all crushed.

Here's Seventh Void.
















My one lonely picture of Bury Your Dead






And I got a crapload of Static X, but I'll try not to bombard y'all with pictures and just post the best ones I have.


----------



## maddhatir

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> Okay, whether you like it or not, I'm posting some pictures I took at the Static X/Bury Your Dead/Seventh Void/Dirge show the other night.  Didn't take any of Dirge.  I'm sure you're all crushed.




Great pics! 

I am not sure how I feel about Static X. I like some of their songs and I bought their CD Cannibal but I am not livin' it.  I was kind of surprised. Oh well, put that one on the shelf to collect some dust


----------



## maddhatir

Hey metal-lovin' peeps!

I saw one of the godfathers of metal, Testament last night in Philly. I cannot believe I started listening to them back in the '80s and they are still awesome!

Chuck Billy is one huge $#@%&!!!! It seemed like he took up most of the stage! I can only use this to describe him, King Kong! And his voice goes right along with his size!!! But he is such a great guy. 

It is funny to see that they are getting older, Chuck has his big belly. Eric just looks like a little old guy.

Greg Christian is looking good and I love to watch any bass player doin' their thing. 

Lazarus A.D. was one of the opening bands, not bad at all and then there was Unearth!!! OMG- I heard a song or 2 by these guys before, but seeing them live was great! I just might be a fan now!

The place was packed- more packed than I have ever seen it. There were people there from pre-teen to old


----------



## jcemom

Heh... can't believe I found this thread while doing a search for a picture of the water park mini donuts. 

I haven't read the entire thing... yet.  I'll get to it.  Just wanted to post that I am a 39-year-old (as of today) Disney-going, homeschooling mom of 3 (DS16, DS15, DD6) -- who also happens to love metal music.  It's really the only thing I have listened to since the mid 80's.

You should see the strange looks I get from the other moms when I take my DD to dance class, my cellphone rings, and out comes _This Love_ from Pantera. 

I'm not into the really heavy stuff, that would be my DH's realm. (I like singing as opposed to the the vocals my DH likes that sound more like growls to me, LOL  I do, however, admire those vocalists for being able to grind out song after song in that manner without tearing their throats up, amazing.  I'd be spitting up my vocal chords after one song.)  My favorites are Pantera and Manson.  I also like Testament, Slayer, old Metallica, Iced Earth, that sort of thing.  HardAttack on Sirius is the only radio station I listen to, so I'm somewhat familiar with many of the newer bands too, though I still mainly listen to the bands I grew up with.


----------



## maddhatir

jcemom said:


> Heh... can't believe I found this thread while doing a search for a picture of the water park mini donuts.
> 
> I haven't read the entire thing... yet.  I'll get to it.  Just wanted to post that I am a 39-year-old (as of today) Disney-going, homeschooling mom of 3 (DS16, DS15, DD6) -- who also happens to love metal music.  It's really the only thing I have listened to since the mid 80's.
> 
> You should see the strange looks I get from the other moms when I take my DD to dance class, my cellphone rings, and out comes _This Love_ from Pantera.
> 
> I'm not into the really heavy stuff, that would be my DH's realm. (I like singing as opposed to the the vocals my DH likes that sound more like growls to me, LOL  I do, however, admire those vocalists for being able to grind out song after song in that manner without tearing their throats up, amazing.  I'd be spitting up my vocal chords after one song.)  My favorites are Pantera and Manson.  I also like Testament, Slayer, old Metallica, Iced Earth, that sort of thing.  HardAttack on Sirius is the only radio station I listen to, so I'm somewhat familiar with many of the newer bands too, though I still mainly listen to the bands I grew up with.



Welcome!!!!

 I just saw your reply on the donut thread and then I checked here and here you are again

I am a Liquid Metal (previously HardAttack) listener too! I mentioned a few pages back that I discover new bands by listening to Ian Christie's show Bloody Roots.

Donuts and metal music bringing people together, go figure!


----------



## jcemom

maddhatir said:


> Welcome!!!!
> 
> I just saw your reply on the donut thread and then I checked here and here you are again
> 
> I am a Liquid Metal (previously HardAttack) listener too! I mentioned a few pages back that I discover new bands by listening to Ian Christie's show Bloody Roots.
> 
> Donuts and metal music bringing people together, go figure!


LOL, I was just thinking the same thing about you -- I noticed your signature line on the donut thread and remembered it from this thread. 

DH and I like Bloody Roots too!


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

maddhatir said:


> Hey metal-lovin' peeps!
> 
> I saw one of the godfathers of metal, Testament last night in Philly. I cannot believe I started listening to them back in the '80s and they are still awesome!
> 
> Chuck Billy is one huge $#@%&!!!! It seemed like he took up most of the stage! I can only use this to describe him, King Kong! And his voice goes right along with his size!!! But he is such a great guy.
> 
> It is funny to see that they are getting older, Chuck has his big belly. Eric just looks like a little old guy.
> 
> Greg Christian is looking good and I love to watch any bass player doin' their thing.
> 
> Lazarus A.D. was one of the opening bands, not bad at all and then there was Unearth!!! OMG- I heard a song or 2 by these guys before, but seeing them live was great! I just might be a fan now!
> 
> The place was packed- more packed than I have ever seen it. There were people there from pre-teen to old


LOVE Testament.  I saw them last year and they were AWESOME!  Chuck Billy really is larger than life now, huh?  But ya gotta love him.

I saw Unearth on Ozzfest, I dunno, two or three years ago.  They were great.


jcemom said:


> LOL, I was just thinking the same thing about you -- I noticed your signature line on the donut thread and remembered it from this thread.
> 
> DH and I like Bloody Roots too!


Love Bloody Roots!  I think I'm the only one in my house that does, though.


----------



## metalis4ever

Hello my fellow Brothers and Sisters of Metal just wanted to give everyone a heads up vh1 Classic is premiering Flight 666 the new Iron Maiden documentary following the band during the Somewhere Back in Time tour last year tomorrow June 6th at 9 PM...They played the concert portion tonight and I am sure they will replay it tomorrow.... I also saw during a commercial break that Vh1 Classic is going to be showing an Anvil concert...When did Vh1 become so metal?????

Up The Irons!!!!!


----------



## Brocktoon

metalis4ever said:


> Hello my fellow Brothers and Sisters of Metal just wanted to give everyone a heads up vh1 Classic is premiering Flight 666 the new Iron Maiden documentary following the band during the Somewhere Back in Time tour last year tomorrow June 6th at 9 PM...They played the concert portion tonight and I am sure they will replay it tomorrow.... I also saw during a commercial break that Vh1 Classic is going to be showing an Anvil concert...When did Vh1 become so metal?????
> 
> Up The Irons!!!!!


 
I've got it pre-ordered for blu-ray! I think this may be the best non-game use of 1080p resolution so far to justify my PS3 and LCD. It doesn't come out til July, but I don't think I can hold out until then ... so it looks like I'm going to check VH1 classic on the DVR and record what I can. Thanks for the heads up!

I love that Anvil is finally getting some attention. I haven't seen the documetary yet, but I wlecome any new concert footage that will be aired
\m/


----------



## Brocktoon

metalis4ever said:


> When did Vh1 become so metal?????


 
Sadly, when they probably realized that the metal generation is now a consumer powerhouse that still maintains some disposable income even in this economy.  As long as they continue to play the metal as well as decent prog rock like the Rush 30 concert I've caught recently, I'll continue to watch!


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> Hello my fellow Brothers and Sisters of Metal just wanted to give everyone a heads up vh1 Classic is premiering Flight 666 the new Iron Maiden documentary following the band during the Somewhere Back in Time tour last year tomorrow June 6th at 9 PM...They played the concert portion tonight and I am sure they will replay it tomorrow.... I also saw during a commercial break that Vh1 Classic is going to be showing an Anvil concert...When did Vh1 become so metal?????
> 
> Up The Irons!!!!!



 I was just watching the Iron Maiden 2008 concert on Palladium- is that a VH1 channel?? I saw the advertisement for both 666 and Anvil.

Interesting....................


----------



## Brocktoon

maddhatir said:


> I was just watching the Iron Maiden 2008 concert on Palladium- is that a VH1 channel?? I saw the advertisement for both 666 and Anvil.
> 
> Interesting....................


 
Thanks for mentioning Palladium! I'm pretty sure it's Viacom's HD network for it's MTV, VH1 and CMT programming. Sure enough, I checked my DVR guide, and Palladium's showing what it looks to be both the concert and and documentary throughout the weekend in HD and 5.1 audio glory!!

I'm getting lisitngs for Somewhere/Time (2009), which I'm hoping is the doc, and then there's listings for Flight 666, which is probably the concert footage. As I flip through the on screen guide, it does look like both will be playing on Palladium multiple times!


----------



## metalis4ever

Brocktoon said:


> Thanks for mentioning Palladium! I'm pretty sure it's Viacom's HD network for it's MTV, VH1 and CMT programming. Sure enough, I checked my DVR guide, and Palladium's showing what it looks to be both the concert and and documentary throughout the weekend in HD and 5.1 audio glory!!
> 
> I'm getting lisitngs for Somewhere/Time (2009), which I'm hoping is the doc, and then there's listings for Flight 666, which is probably the concert footage. As I flip through the on screen guide, it does look like both will be playing on Palladium multiple times!



That's awesome!!! I'll have to check and see if I have Palladium...You acctually have them reversed Flight 666 is the doc....

On a softer note they also played a Motley Crue concert earlier in the night..as far as Glam goes they are the best in my opinion and the condensed 1 hour concert Vh1 Classic showed was perfect with all the classics Shout at the Devil, Too Young to Fall in Love, Looks that Kill, Girls Girls Girls and Live Wire....Vince sounded pretty good all things considered judging by the fact that Tommy Lee had weird American themed face paint on I think the concert was from the Red, White and Crue tour so what is that 2005 or 2006?  

ANVIL are an amazing band I too am glad they are getting some much deserved exposure...


----------



## Brocktoon

metalis4ever said:


> That's awesome!!! I'll have to check and see if I have Palladium...You acctually have them reversed Flight 666 is the doc....
> 
> On a softer note they also played a Motley Crue concert earlier in the night..as far as Glam goes they are the best in my opinion and the condensed 1 hour concert Vh1 Classic showed was perfect with all the classics Shout at the Devil, Too Young to Fall in Love, Looks that Kill, Girls Girls Girls and Live Wire....Vince sounded pretty good all things considered judging by the fact that Tommy Lee had weird American themed face paint on I think the concert was from the Red, White and Crue tour so what is that 2005 or 2006?


 
You're right, Somewhere ... is the concert.  I'm actually watching in HD right now on Palladium.  Palladium is also premiering 666 tonight at 9PM.  Right before that, they are showing a Crue Fest HD concert.  I don't know if it's the same Crue concert you saw, but it's probably the same programming.


----------



## jcemom

I'm taking my 15-year-old DS to Mayhem Fest tomorrow.  It's going to be his first real concert.


----------



## maddhatir

jcemom said:


> I'm taking my 15-year-old DS to Mayhem Fest tomorrow.  It's going to be his first real concert.



And WHAT a first real concert!!!!!! Can get much better than this years Mayhem Fest 

There are so many good bands playing! Have fun


----------



## jcemom

maddhatir said:


> And WHAT a first real concert!!!!!! Can get much better than this years Mayhem Fest
> 
> There are so many good bands playing! Have fun


Thanks! We're both looking forward to it!

He wanted to go with friends while DH and I stayed home, lol.  That wasn't happening.  I told him he can meet up with his friends there, as long as he checks in with me from time to time.  I'm not so old that I forget being 15.


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

jcemom said:


> I'm taking my 15-year-old DS to Mayhem Fest tomorrow.  It's going to be his first real concert.



Hey, I was there with you!


----------



## jcemom

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> Hey, I was there with you!


Did you have a good time?


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

jcemom said:


> Did you have a good time?



Wonderful!!  I took lots of crappy videos and put them up on You Tube.  The highlight of my day was running into Byron Davis from God Forbid.

How did you like it?


----------



## maddhatir

I want to see and hear all about the concert you 2!!!!

DH is still saying "no" to our Mayhem Fest Even if we went it would not be until after he got home from work which would be around 6:30- so I am not even sure if it would be worth it.

Went to see Black Label Society last night at the HOB in Atlantic City. Zakk Wylde is just amazing to see and hear. Before the concert came I kept telling people I cannot wait to "see" Zakk play. I was thinking, I should be saying "hear" but the visual was just as intense as hearing it

The crowd? That is another story- agian, I am just amazed at what idiots a lot of the ADULT concert goers are ....................hmmmmm- all I can say is, did you ever see that movie IDIOCRACY??? Just askin'

I enjoy going to my small venues, and watching the younger concert goers just having a good time and happy see their band!


----------



## jcemom

We had a great time.  We were disappointed in Manson -- didn't think he sounded as good as he did when we've seen him in the past, maybe he was just having an off night, I don't know.  He wasn't awful, but just seemed not as good in comparison, following Killswitch and Slayer.  Everyone else was great.  Slayer and Killswitch were just downright amazing.  Those two alone were worth the cost of the tickets, everyone else was bonus, lol. 

I think the organization was really well done too.  I think there was a little overlap between Cannibal Corpse and Mushroomhead.  We were over by the Hot Topic stage watching Cannibal and I'm pretty sure I heard Mushroomhead on the main stage.  I know by the time we got over there they were already playing.  All the other bands had perfect timing though.  When one finished the other started (on second and third stages).

Behemoth was great, Black Dahlia was great, Trivium was great... really, they were _all_ great.  My 15-year-old nephew got a bloody nose in the Job For a Cowboy pit, but after he got cleaned up it was just sore and swollen, luckily, not broken.  The weather was perfect, sun and clouds, but other than a few sprinkles at the beginning there was no rain.  We drank some free Rockstar Energy drinks and got stomach aches, lol.

My DS got autographs from Killswitch and The Black Dahlia Murder.  He was pretty happy.

We laughed at the drunks passed out on the hillside early in the day.  We laughed at the people walking around with one shoe because they lost the other in one pit or another.  We enjoyed looking at all the interestingly-dressed folks. The crowd was seriously all-aged.  I saw a little girl who couldn't have been older than 4 or 5, and a man and woman who had to be in their 60's, and everything in between.

Post-Gazette security, as usual, left something to be desired.  I chose our seats off to the side and on an aisle, so I knew I could see (I'm short).  But everyone from the back of the pavilion kept coming up and standing in the aisle in front of me (we were like three or four rows back in the top tier).  Our area's security person was a 90 lb. female.  She kept telling them they had to go back to their seats, they weren't allowed to block the aisle, etc. Nobody would listen to her. She kept having to get some security men to make everyone go back to their seats.  They would just ignore her and pretend she wasn't even there.  Security was pretty much more of a distraction than the people standing in the aisle, lol. I screamed in one guy's ear to get him to move (it worked) because not only was he blocking my view but he smelled pretty bad too, lol. 

All in all, this might have been our best concert ever.  It sure was perfect for DS's first.  Now I'm just worried his next won't be nearly as good and he'll be disappointed.


----------



## metalis4ever

jcemom said:


> We had a great time.  We were disappointed in Manson -- didn't think he sounded as good as he did when we've seen him in the past, maybe he was just having an off night, I don't know.  He wasn't awful, but just seemed not as good in comparison, following Killswitch and Slayer.  Everyone else was great.  Slayer and Killswitch were just downright amazing.  Those two alone were worth the cost of the tickets, everyone else was bonus, lol.
> 
> I think the organization was really well done too.  I think there was a little overlap between Cannibal Corpse and Mushroomhead.  We were over by the Hot Topic stage watching Cannibal and I'm pretty sure I heard Mushroomhead on the main stage.  I know by the time we got over there they were already playing.  All the other bands had perfect timing though.  When one finished the other started (on second and third stages).
> 
> Behemoth was great, Black Dahlia was great, Trivium was great... really, they were _all_ great.  My 15-year-old nephew got a bloody nose in the Job For a Cowboy pit, but after he got cleaned up it was just sore and swollen, luckily, not broken.  The weather was perfect, sun and clouds, but other than a few sprinkles at the beginning there was no rain.  We drank some free Rockstar Energy drinks and got stomach aches, lol.
> 
> My DS got autographs from Killswitch and The Black Dahlia Murder.  He was pretty happy.
> 
> We laughed at the drunks passed out on the hillside early in the day.  We laughed at the people walking around with one shoe because they lost the other in one pit or another.  We enjoyed looking at all the interestingly-dressed folks. The crowd was seriously all-aged.  I saw a little girl who couldn't have been older than 4 or 5, and a man and woman who had to be in their 60's, and everything in between.
> 
> Post-Gazette security, as usual, left something to be desired.  I chose our seats off to the side and on an aisle, so I knew I could see (I'm short).  But everyone from the back of the pavilion kept coming up and standing in the aisle in front of me (we were like three or four rows back in the top tier).  Our area's security person was a 90 lb. female.  She kept telling them they had to go back to their seats, they weren't allowed to block the aisle, etc. Nobody would listen to her. She kept having to get some security men to make everyone go back to their seats.  They would just ignore her and pretend she wasn't even there.  Security was pretty much more of a distraction than the people standing in the aisle, lol. I screamed in one guy's ear to get him to move (it worked) because not only was he blocking my view but he smelled pretty bad too, lol.
> 
> All in all, this might have been our best concert ever.  It sure was perfect for DS's first.  Now I'm just worried his next won't be nearly as good and he'll be disappointed.




That's aweosme that you guys had such a great time!!! That is a perfect 1st concert for your DS!!! My first was Metallica on the Load tour (blah) but my first awesome concert was Ozzfest 1997 which had a similar set up as the Mayhem Tour as far as the number of awesome bands back to back on different stages!!!

I almost went to Mayhem but I have seen every band that was worth seeing in my mind at least 5 times each and Slayer 7 all in smaller venues which much like Maddhatir  I prefer  

Anyway I think it's awesome that you went and had a great time....

Metal shall never die!!!!!!


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

maddhatir said:


> I want to see and hear all about the concert you 2!!!!
> 
> DH is still saying "no" to our Mayhem Fest Even if we went it would not be until after he got home from work which would be around 6:30- so I am not even sure if it would be worth it.
> 
> Went to see Black Label Society last night at the HOB in Atlantic City. Zakk Wylde is just amazing to see and hear. Before the concert came I kept telling people I cannot wait to "see" Zakk play. I was thinking, I should be saying "hear" but the visual was just as intense as hearing it
> 
> The crowd? That is another story- agian, I am just amazed at what idiots a lot of the ADULT concert goers are ....................hmmmmm- all I can say is, did you ever see that movie IDIOCRACY??? Just askin'
> 
> I enjoy going to my small venues, and watching the younger concert goers just having a good time and happy see their band!


Your husband needs to change his mind!  It was so much fun.  I didn't like having to make the trek between the two stages.  I preferred the Ozzfests in the past where they would do the five minute setup in between bands.  Other than that and some stupid people, it was pretty fun.

BLS isn't coming anywhere around here.  I think they were in Youngstown, but that's a pretty far drive for me.  And considering I just did two concerts at the Post Gazette, which is two hours for me, I opted out.  I've seen them before and loved them and would absolutely love to see them again.

You want to see stupid people?  Go to a Nickelback concert.  I took my daughter to one two weeks ago and those people were idiots.  We ended up leaving early.  I was bored out of my mind, and she already heard everything she wanted to hear.  Oh well, it could have been worse.  She could like the Jonas brothers.

As much as I love the intimacy of the small places, I love the big festival type things too.  If you want to watch any of my videos (I am not the best videographer in the world, FYI), I'm leaving the YouTube links here.
Manson - The Beautiful People
Slayer - Raining Blood
Manson - Sweet Dreams
Slayer - South of Heaven
Slayer - God Hates Us All
KSE - Holy Diver
KSE - Wall of Death on the lawn
KSE - Fixation on the Darkness
Small clip of CC
CC - Evisceration Plague
A pit near us during BDM
One of the Behemoth pits
Another Behemoth pit
Behemoth playing I Got Erection
ATR - This Calling


jcemom said:


> We had a great time.  We were disappointed in Manson -- didn't think he sounded as good as he did when we've seen him in the past, maybe he was just having an off night, I don't know.  He wasn't awful, but just seemed not as good in comparison, following Killswitch and Slayer.  Everyone else was great.  Slayer and Killswitch were just downright amazing.  Those two alone were worth the cost of the tickets, everyone else was bonus, lol.
> 
> I think the organization was really well done too.  I think there was a little overlap between Cannibal Corpse and Mushroomhead.  We were over by the Hot Topic stage watching Cannibal and I'm pretty sure I heard Mushroomhead on the main stage.  I know by the time we got over there they were already playing.  All the other bands had perfect timing though.  When one finished the other started (on second and third stages).
> 
> Behemoth was great, Black Dahlia was great, Trivium was great... really, they were _all_ great.  My 15-year-old nephew got a bloody nose in the Job For a Cowboy pit, but after he got cleaned up it was just sore and swollen, luckily, not broken.  The weather was perfect, sun and clouds, but other than a few sprinkles at the beginning there was no rain.  We drank some free Rockstar Energy drinks and got stomach aches, lol.
> 
> My DS got autographs from Killswitch and The Black Dahlia Murder.  He was pretty happy.
> 
> We laughed at the drunks passed out on the hillside early in the day.  We laughed at the people walking around with one shoe because they lost the other in one pit or another.  We enjoyed looking at all the interestingly-dressed folks. The crowd was seriously all-aged.  I saw a little girl who couldn't have been older than 4 or 5, and a man and woman who had to be in their 60's, and everything in between.
> 
> Post-Gazette security, as usual, left something to be desired.  I chose our seats off to the side and on an aisle, so I knew I could see (I'm short).  But everyone from the back of the pavilion kept coming up and standing in the aisle in front of me (we were like three or four rows back in the top tier).  Our area's security person was a 90 lb. female.  She kept telling them they had to go back to their seats, they weren't allowed to block the aisle, etc. Nobody would listen to her. She kept having to get some security men to make everyone go back to their seats.  They would just ignore her and pretend she wasn't even there.  Security was pretty much more of a distraction than the people standing in the aisle, lol. I screamed in one guy's ear to get him to move (it worked) because not only was he blocking my view but he smelled pretty bad too, lol.
> 
> All in all, this might have been our best concert ever.  It sure was perfect for DS's first.  Now I'm just worried his next won't be nearly as good and he'll be disappointed.


You know what?  I made the comment to my friend that I went with that Manson wasn't as good as I thought he'd be.  He wasn't really offensive at all.  And that's one of the things I love about Manson.  I did love Slayer though.  Wish they would have played Skeletons of Society.  That's one of my favorite Slayer songs.

Mushroomhead did start playing during CC.  We didn't even go over to see them.  We were waiting in line for drinks and overpriced nachos.

I loved Behemoth and was so happy that they closed with their cover of I Got Erection.  That sounded awesome!

Gotta love those drunks.  I just don't understand the point of going to a concert and getting so wasted that you miss most of it.  We had to dodge quite a few grown men who were kneeling on the ground puking their guts out.  Sexy.  I actually saw a baby girl there.  She couldn't have been more than eight or nine months old.  And there was this guy, probably 60+, that was really rocking out to Cannibal Corpse.  It was so cute.

Post Gazette Security are buttheads.  They pissed me off several times on Saturday, starting with the buttheads directing the parking.  They were very unorganized.  They further pissed me off at the gate.  And you would think that they would put some strong men up by the stage who actually pay attention to the crowd.  But no...do you know how many crowd surfers I saw just dropped on their heads over the barricade?  Stupid security.

I liked it a lot, but it still wasn't as fun as some of the Ozzfests I've been to.  Slayer was so good though, they really made it worth it.


----------



## jcemom

I prefer the festival-style concerts, DH prefers smaller venues -- clubs and such.  I think I like being outside and having the freedom to walk around wherever I want, plus having so many different bands playing is nice too.  DH prefers being indoors and up closer -- the opposite of me pretty much, lol.  Plus I think the people-watching at the festivals is part of the entertainment for me. 

And you're right about Manson, he was almost boring, lol. Just not himself.

I haven't been to Ozzfest in a long time.  I used to love it, but the last handful I didn't go to because DD was young and I had a tough time getting babysitters.  The last year I went would have been the year I had her, I guess -- 2002.  (I can't remember what year it started, but I think I went every year until then.)  I was 7 months preggers at the 2002 show and we had seats right up front, a few rows behind the pit.  We joked that she was going to come out hard of hearing after that.


----------



## Brocktoon

Don't know if anyone has an XBOX360 or PS3 in their households, but the Brutal Legend soundtrack looks to be released, and if true, this has the potential to be one of the greatest games ever!

Brutal Legend is an open world metal-action game from Tim Schafer. Schafer is responsible for a bunch of old school greats like Maniac Mansion, Monkey Island, Full Throttle, Grim Fandango, and Psychonuats. Coulpe that with a Metal themed videogame using the voice talent of Jack Black, Tim Curry, Ozzy, Lemmy, Rob Halford, and Lita Ford.

here's the soundtrack:


3 Inches of Blood - Deadly Sinners
3 Inches of Blood - Destroy The Orcs
Accept - Fast As A Shark
Angel Witch - Angel Witch
Anthrax - Metal Thrashing Mad
Anvil - March of the Crabs
Anvil - Tag Team
Apostasy - Sulphur Injection
Bishop of Hexen - A Serpentine Grave
Bishop of Hexen - The Somber Grounds of Truth
Black Sabbath - Children of the Grave
Black Sabbath - Symptom of the Universe
Black Sabbath - Never Say Die
Brocas Helm - Cry of the Banshee
Brocas Helm - Drink the Blood of the Priest
Budgie - Breadfan
Budgie - Zoom Club
Candlemass - Witches
Carcass - No Love Lost
Cloven Hoof Nightstalker
Children of Bodom - Angels Don't Kill
Coroner - Skeleton on your Shoulder
Cradle of Filth - Her Ghost in the Fog
Crimson Glory - Queen of the Masquerade
Dark Fortress - Insomnia
Dark Tranquility - Cathode Ray Sunshine
Deathstars - Blitzkrieg
Def Leppard - Rock of Ages
Dethklok - Mermaider
Diamond Head - Am I Evil?
Dimmu Borgir - Progenies of the Great Apocalypse
Dokken - Mr. Scary
Dragonforce - Through the Fire and Flames
Emperor - Thus Spake The Nightspirit
Enslaved - Frost
Enslaved - Loke
Firehouse - Overnight Sensation
Girlschool - Bomber
Iced Earth - When the Night Falls
Iced Earth - Pure Evil
In Flames - Goliaths Disarm Their Davids
Judas Priest - Battle Hymn
Judas Priest - The Hellion/Electric Eye
Judas Priest - Leather Rebel
Judas Priest - One Shot At Glory
Judas Priest - Painkiller
Kabbage Boy - Girlfriend
KMFDM - Free Your Hate
KMFDM - Rip The System
King Diamond - Cremation
King Diamond - Welcome Home
Kiss - God of Thunder
Lita Ford - Betrayal
Marilyn Manson - Beautiful People
Manowar - Die For Metal
Manowar - The Dawn Of Battle
Mastodon - Crack the Skye
Mastodon - Oblivion Instrumental
Megadeath - High Speed Dirt
Megadeath - Tornado of Souls
Metal Church - Metal Church
Michael Schenker - Group Assault Attack
Ministry - Stigmata
Ministry - Thieves
Mirrorthrone - So Frail
Motley Crue - Dr. Feelgood
Motley Crue - Kickstart My Heart
Motley Crue - Live Wire
Motorhead - Back at the Funny Farm
Motorhead - In the Black
Motorhead - Marching Off to War
Motorhead - We Are the Road Crew
Nitro - Machine Gun Eddie
Omen - The Axeman
Ostrogoth - Queen of Desire
Overkill - World of Hurt
Ozzy Osbourne - Believer
Ozzy Osbourne - Mr. Crowley
Ozzy Osbourne - Diary of a Madman
Prong - Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck
Quiet Riot - The Wild and the Young
Racer X - Technical Difficulties
Racer X - Y.R.O.
Ratt - Lay It Down
Riot - Road Racin
Riot - Narita
Riot - Swords and Tequila
Rob Zombie - Superbeast
Rotting Christ - Ad Notics
Running Wild - Riding the Storm
Sanctuary - Battle Angels
Savatage - Hall of the Mountain King
Saxon - Wheels of Steel
Scorpions - Blackout
Scorpions - Holiday
Skeletonwitch - Soul Thrashing Black Sorcery
Skid Row - Youth Gone Wild
Slayer - Metal Storm/Face The Slayer
Slough Feg - Warriors Dawn
Static-X - Love Dump
Tenacious D - Master Exploder
Tenacious D - The Metal
Testament - For The Glory Of
Testament - More Than Meets The Eye
Tvangeste - Birth of the Hero
UFO - Rock Bottom
Whitesnake - Still of the Night
Wrath of Killenstein - Ignisis Dance
October can't come soon enough ... Not only am I hitting WDW for the F&W Fest, but I also can finally get my hands on this game!


----------



## jcemom

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> If you want to watch any of my videos (I am not the best videographer in the world, FYI), I'm leaving the YouTube links here.


Thanks. I just got a chance to watch them all.  Looking at your camera angle and view, it seems that you were right in front of us for All That Remains and Behemoth.  Too bad I didn't know it was you.  I could have thrown my shoe at you or something, LOL.  (just kidding of course) 



Tat2ddisneymom said:


> Mushroomhead did start playing during CC.  We didn't even go over to see them.  We were waiting in line for drinks and overpriced nachos.


We stayed through the end of CC then made our way over to the main stage, so we caught some of them.  I'm not a Mushroomhead fan, I'm sorry to say, so they were my least favorite band of the day, though I don't hate them, I didn't think they were awful or anything.  My DS likes them.



Tat2ddisneymom said:


> Post Gazette Security are buttheads.  They pissed me off several times on Saturday, starting with the buttheads directing the parking.  They were very unorganized.  They further pissed me off at the gate.  And you would think that they would put some strong men up by the stage who actually pay attention to the crowd.  But no...do you know how many crowd surfers I saw just dropped on their heads over the barricade?  Stupid security.


Yeah, we parked once, got out, started walking, and then they sent us back to our car to move it.  Idiots.  They were too busy talking to each other, I guess, to realize they had directed us to park where we weren't supposed to.  And I noticed a couple of crowd surfers dropping onto their heads too!


----------



## metalis4ever

Brocktoon said:


> Don't know if anyone has an XBOX360 or PS3 in their households, but the Brutal Legend soundtrack looks to be released, and if true, this has the potential to be one of the greatest games ever!
> 
> Brutal Legend is an open world metal-action game from Tim Schafer. Schafer is responsible for a bunch of old school greats like Maniac Mansion, Monkey Island, Full Throttle, Grim Fandango, and Psychonuats. Coulpe that with a Metal themed videogame using the voice talent of Jack Black, Tim Curry, Ozzy, Lemmy, Rob Halford, and Lita Ford.
> 
> here's the soundtrack:
> 
> 
> 3 Inches of Blood - Deadly Sinners
> 3 Inches of Blood - Destroy The Orcs
> Accept - Fast As A Shark
> Angel Witch - Angel Witch
> Anthrax - Metal Thrashing Mad
> Anvil - March of the Crabs
> Anvil - Tag Team
> Apostasy - Sulphur Injection
> Bishop of Hexen - A Serpentine Grave
> Bishop of Hexen - The Somber Grounds of Truth
> Black Sabbath - Children of the Grave
> Black Sabbath - Symptom of the Universe
> Black Sabbath - Never Say Die
> Brocas Helm - Cry of the Banshee
> Brocas Helm - Drink the Blood of the Priest
> Budgie - Breadfan
> Budgie - Zoom Club
> Candlemass - Witches
> Carcass - No Love Lost
> Cloven Hoof Nightstalker
> Children of Bodom - Angels Don't Kill
> Coroner - Skeleton on your Shoulder
> Cradle of Filth - Her Ghost in the Fog
> Crimson Glory - Queen of the Masquerade
> Dark Fortress - Insomnia
> Dark Tranquility - Cathode Ray Sunshine
> Deathstars - Blitzkrieg
> Def Leppard - Rock of Ages
> Dethklok - Mermaider
> Diamond Head - Am I Evil?
> Dimmu Borgir - Progenies of the Great Apocalypse
> Dokken - Mr. Scary
> Dragonforce - Through the Fire and Flames
> Emperor - Thus Spake The Nightspirit
> Enslaved - Frost
> Enslaved - Loke
> Firehouse - Overnight Sensation
> Girlschool - Bomber
> Iced Earth - When the Night Falls
> Iced Earth - Pure Evil
> In Flames - Goliaths Disarm Their Davids
> Judas Priest - Battle Hymn
> Judas Priest - The Hellion/Electric Eye
> Judas Priest - Leather Rebel
> Judas Priest - One Shot At Glory
> Judas Priest - Painkiller
> Kabbage Boy - Girlfriend
> KMFDM - Free Your Hate
> KMFDM - Rip The System
> King Diamond - Cremation
> King Diamond - Welcome Home
> Kiss - God of Thunder
> Lita Ford - Betrayal
> Marilyn Manson - Beautiful People
> Manowar - Die For Metal
> Manowar - The Dawn Of Battle
> Mastodon - Crack the Skye
> Mastodon - Oblivion Instrumental
> Megadeath - High Speed Dirt
> Megadeath - Tornado of Souls
> Metal Church - Metal Church
> Michael Schenker - Group Assault Attack
> Ministry - Stigmata
> Ministry - Thieves
> Mirrorthrone - So Frail
> Motley Crue - Dr. Feelgood
> Motley Crue - Kickstart My Heart
> Motley Crue - Live Wire
> Motorhead - Back at the Funny Farm
> Motorhead - In the Black
> Motorhead - Marching Off to War
> Motorhead - We Are the Road Crew
> Nitro - Machine Gun Eddie
> Omen - The Axeman
> Ostrogoth - Queen of Desire
> Overkill - World of Hurt
> Ozzy Osbourne - Believer
> Ozzy Osbourne - Mr. Crowley
> Ozzy Osbourne - Diary of a Madman
> Prong - Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck
> Quiet Riot - The Wild and the Young
> Racer X - Technical Difficulties
> Racer X - Y.R.O.
> Ratt - Lay It Down
> Riot - Road Racin
> Riot - Narita
> Riot - Swords and Tequila
> Rob Zombie - Superbeast
> Rotting Christ - Ad Notics
> Running Wild - Riding the Storm
> Sanctuary - Battle Angels
> Savatage - Hall of the Mountain King
> Saxon - Wheels of Steel
> Scorpions - Blackout
> Scorpions - Holiday
> Skeletonwitch - Soul Thrashing Black Sorcery
> Skid Row - Youth Gone Wild
> Slayer - Metal Storm/Face The Slayer
> Slough Feg - Warriors Dawn
> Static-X - Love Dump
> Tenacious D - Master Exploder
> Tenacious D - The Metal
> Testament - For The Glory Of
> Testament - More Than Meets The Eye
> Tvangeste - Birth of the Hero
> UFO - Rock Bottom
> Whitesnake - Still of the Night
> Wrath of Killenstein - Ignisis Dance
> October can't come soon enough ... Not only am I hitting WDW for the F&W Fest, but I also can finally get my hands on this game!




Yes this is in fact the soundtrack!!!!! I can't wait for this game the only down side is that they chose Ozzy Osbourne over DIO...They removed DIO from the game because Sharon Osbourne the wicked witch of music said it's either Ozzy or Dio not both, supposedly because of this Iron Maiden pulled their track from the game because as history has shown Bruce and the boys don't like Sharon too much for that stunt she pulled at Ozzfest when she had those losers from Black Label Society egg their set.  The second half of that regarding iron maiden may not be true as I only read that on a fan site but the Sharon requesting that Dio be removed is the real deal as I have seen that reported in numerous outlets. 

Bottom line this game is going to be awesome I can't believe how many NWOBHM bands got on there some of my all time favorites Saxon, Angel Witch, Cloven Hoof....

Have fun at F&W !!!! I like you can't wait until this game comes out nothing better than lopping off heads and blasting Metal....


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

jcemom said:


> Thanks. I just got a chance to watch them all.  Looking at your camera angle and view, it seems that you were right in front of us for All That Remains and Behemoth.  Too bad I didn't know it was you.  I could have thrown my shoe at you or something, LOL.  (just kidding of course)
> 
> We stayed through the end of CC then made our way over to the main stage, so we caught some of them.  I'm not a Mushroomhead fan, I'm sorry to say, so they were my least favorite band of the day, though I don't hate them, I didn't think they were awful or anything.  My DS likes them.
> 
> Yeah, we parked once, got out, started walking, and then they sent us back to our car to move it.  Idiots.  They were too busy talking to each other, I guess, to realize they had directed us to park where we weren't supposed to.  And I noticed a couple of crowd surfers dropping onto their heads too!


Aww, I wish I would have checked in here ahead of time and noticed.  We could have met up.  Well, there's always Lamb of God, Gwar, and Job for a Cowboy next month at Station Square.  And what the heck is up with the shoe throwing business?  I saw that for the first time at Music as a Weapon, and now they were doing it again.  I'll tell ya, if I ever get hit by a freakin shoe, I'm going to find a shoeless person and beat the piss out of them.

Yeah, I'm not much of a Mushroomhead fan, either.  But I would have been skipping Bullet for my Valentine if they would have shown up.  I can't stand some of the teeny bopper junk.

WTH?  They parked you somewhere you weren't supposed to park?  Those people are morons.


----------



## maddhatir

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> Aww, I wish I would have checked in here ahead of time and noticed.  We could have met up.  Well, there's always Lamb of God, Gwar, and Job for a Cowboy next month at Station Square.  .



Hey peeps!

I just ordered my Lamb of God tix last Saturday for their Oct show in Atlantic City!

 *Metal*- I saw BLS a few weeks ago- I love to watch Zakk play. He IS an incredible guitar player


----------



## Brocktoon

metalis4ever said:


> Yes this is in fact the soundtrack!!!!! I can't wait for this game the only down side is that they chose Ozzy Osbourne over DIO...They removed DIO from the game because Sharon Osbourne the wicked witch of music said it's either Ozzy or Dio not both, supposedly because of this Iron Maiden pulled their track from the game because as history has shown Bruce and the boys don't like Sharon too much for that stunt she pulled at Ozzfest when she had those losers from Black Label Society egg their set. The second half of that regarding iron maiden may not be true as I only read that on a fan site but the Sharon requesting that Dio be removed is the real deal as I have seen that reported in numerous outlets.


 
I knew something was up when Dio was listed to play the big bad in the game, and then he was dropped with Tim Curry to play the role. Tim Schafer was forced to give some stupid excuse of why Curry was a better fit, but the Sharon answer makes a lot more sense. If Dio was dropped just because his voice wasn't the right fit, then why is there no Dio or Dio-era Sabbath in the game? You can't fit everyone's fav band on the soundtrack, but I am amazed that there is no Maiden listed. I agree that something had to have been pulled. I thought when the game was in the initial stages, that Bruce was even rumored to be voicing a character.

I was also really happy to see Saxon listed, and my favorite surprises were Racer X, Savatage, and Michael Schenker Group. If I had a wish for a few more tracks, I would love to have seen: 

Dio/Sabbath - Sign of the Southern Cross, Mob Rules, Striaght Through the Heart
Iron Maiden - Hallowed be thy Name, Rime of the Ancient Mariner

They would have been great tunes to crank during gaming. Besides that, I am amazed at the variety of styles covered. I'm just wondering how they'll fit all the music in, but I have complete confidence in Schafer.


----------



## maddhatir

I do not play the games (and no- I do not have Wii either  I might be the only one!) 

But I said this before- I think this is great that they have this kind of music with the games- hopefully it will open up the eyes of the young peeps who play them- and they will become metal freaks instead of listening to that rap crap!

Man- I knew Sharon was a ^%$#@, and I like her, but everything that you are all posting is a bit much! She needs to chill!


----------



## metalis4ever

Brocktoon said:


> I knew something was up when Dio was listed to play the big bad in the game, and then he was dropped with Tim Curry to play the role. Tim Schafer was forced to give some stupid excuse of why Curry was a better fit, but the Sharon answer makes a lot more sense. If Dio was dropped just because his voice wasn't the right fit, then why is there no Dio or Dio-era Sabbath in the game? You can't fit everyone's fav band on the soundtrack, but I am amazed that there is no Maiden listed. I agree that something had to have been pulled. I thought when the game was in the initial stages, that Bruce was even rumored to be voicing a character.
> 
> I was also really happy to see Saxon listed, and my favorite surprises were Racer X, Savatage, and Michael Schenker Group. If I had a wish for a few more tracks, I would love to have seen:
> 
> Dio/Sabbath - Sign of the Southern Cross, Mob Rules, Striaght Through the Heart
> Iron Maiden - Hallowed be thy Name, Rime of the Ancient Mariner
> 
> They would have been great tunes to crank during gaming. Besides that, I am amazed at the variety of styles covered. I'm just wondering how they'll fit all the music in, but I have complete confidence in Schafer.



Supposedly Iron Maiden gave the OK for them to use Hallowed be Thy Name and Stranger in a Strange Land and that like DIO, Bruce was going to have a speaking role in the game. But rumor has it when Sharon got involved and pulled the power trip against Ronnie James Dio, Iron Maiden pulled their tracks as they are one of the few bands that have full and total control over their music. I am surprised Sharon hasn't gotten her little lackeys BLS on the soundtrack. 

It truly is a shame because there would be no better villain that DIO  and you're right Sign of the Southern Cross would be amazing as would Heaven and Hell, Mob Rules, Die Young and even the Tony Martin Sabbath classic Headless Cross. But no in Sharon's eyes Sabbath lives and dies with OZZY when clearly this isn't the case. I've said it before and I'll say it a million times Dio Sabbath is better and more enjoyable than Ozzy Sabbath...Black Sabbath is Tony Iommi and Geezer Butler and to a lesser extent Bill Wards, but without the first two Sabbath doesn't exist. 

I can't wait for this game it is going to be so Metal!!!! I agree with you there are some gems on this soundtrack for sure....


----------



## maddhatir

OMG  I have to cover my ears! I can't beleive all of the metal politics that go on behind the scenes!

I am looking at Sharon and BLS in a new light!  I can bet Ozzy wants no part of what she is doing? Ya think? I always felt bad for him. He seems like her little puppy. 

I think I like my head in the sand....................


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Hey peeps!
> 
> I just ordered my Lamb of God tix last Saturday for their Oct show in Atlantic City!
> 
> *Metal*- I saw BLS a few weeks ago- I love to watch Zakk play. He IS an incredible guitar player




I have seen BLS live and I don't think that they are anything special....Also even putting aside the fact that they were extremely unprofessional and crossed the line by following Sharon Osbourne's and carrying out the below:

At Iron Maiden's last Ozzfest performance, on August 20, 2005 at the Hyundai Pavilion at Glen Helen in San Bernardino, California, several negative events took place. During the first song, several members of the crowd, brought on by Sharon Osbourne, bombarded the British metal band Iron Maiden with eggs, bottle caps and ice. During three of Iron Maiden's songs, the P.A. system was switched off, cutting power to vocalist Bruce Dickinson's microphone and the band's instruments . During the concert, Bruce Dickinson can be heard accusing the festival's organizers of deliberately cutting off the band's power. On Iron Maidens departure, Sharon Osbourne came on stage to make a few statements, telling the audience that she "absolutely loved Iron Maiden" but thought that the lead singer Bruce Dickinson is a p$%#*[11] Rod Smallwood, manager for Iron Maiden, issued a statement shortly after the debacle condemning the attack on the band. 
It was later revealed that the members of the crowd responsible for bombarding Iron Maiden with eggs and debris were members of the Black Label Society road crew. Zakk Wylde laughed it off stating "that's what happens when you attack a Metal legend and wave another countries flag in The United States". Wylde was of course referring to Bruce Dickinson's statement "unlike some bands on this tour we are actually coming out with a new album" and the waving of the British flag during 'The Trooper'. 

Besides that I feel as though Zakk Wylde is one of the most OVERRATED musicians of all time just sitting here I can name at least 50 Rock, Hard Rock and Metal guitarists that are more original and more talented than Zakk Wylde.... So besides his clear character flaws I think his music is blah at best, honestly if I am going to listen to that style I would rather listen to a band like Clutch, Corrosion of Conformity, Down or Crowbar....

As far as Sharon goes she is a waste of perfectly good air


----------



## maddhatir

Thanks for the info! I think I may have heard about that- but, I forget everything anyway!

WTHeck did they even ask Iron Maiden to tour with Ozzfest of they were going to treat them like that?? I don't get it. 

AND! Come on, Iron Maiden has been waving that darn flag for a very long time!!!!! Why now do they have a problem with it?

Sounds like childish crap!

ugh- now I can't get the thought out of my head that Zakk is kind of an %$#hole!


----------



## jog58

maddhatir said:


> Thanks for the info! I think I may have heard about that- but, I forget everything anyway!
> 
> WTHeck did they even ask Iron Maiden to tour with Ozzfest of they were going to treat them like that?? I don't get it.
> 
> AND! Come on, Iron Maiden has been waving that darn flag for a very long time!!!!! Why now do they have a problem with it?
> 
> Sounds like childish crap!
> 
> ugh- now I can't get the thought out of my head that Zakk is kind of an %$#hole!



Aside from the fact that Maiden has been doing this since forever the song is about the Battle of Balaclava in 1854 during the Crimean War so yeah, she needs to maybe read a book every so often.


----------



## maddhatir

I know I am such a girly girl- Am I still allowed to think Zakk looks hot??

No need to answer that one


----------



## jog58

maddhatir said:


> I know I am such a girly girl- Am I still allowed to think Zakk looks hot??
> 
> No need to answer that one


----------



## maddhatir

jog58 said:


>


----------



## jcemom

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> WTH?  They parked you somewhere you weren't supposed to park?  Those people are morons.


Yes... employee parking, lol.  Some guy waved us and two other cars in, while he was talking to other employees at the same time.  We parked, got out of the car and started walking when he came running over saying we couldn't park there.  What a doofus.


----------



## maddhatir

Hey Metal peoples!!! Long time no post. Still \m/ ?

Just freaking out here b/c I am going to see Lamb of God Oct 23rd at the House of Blues, Atlantic City. Originally they had Job for a Cowboy and Gwar opening for them on the HOB site....well, now, it says HATEBREED!



Is this too good to be true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!? 

Stay cool!


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

maddhatir said:


> Hey Metal peoples!!! Long time no post. Still \m/ ?
> 
> Just freaking out here b/c I am going to see Lamb of God Oct 23rd at the House of Blues, Atlantic City. Originally they had Job for a Cowboy and Gwar opening for them on the HOB site....well, now, it says HATEBREED!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this too good to be true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?
> 
> Stay cool!



Damn girl!!  I'm jealous!  I was all set to go see them in Pittsburgh on the 23rd of this month.  Then got scheduled for another surgery on the 18th.  I don't really think I should be trying to get out of the way of mosh pits with staples in my spine.  Anyway, yeah, it was Gwar and Job for a Cowboy here too.  Haven't heard anything about their openers changing to Hatebreed.  That would be great too.  Give Jamey a sloppy wet kiss for me.


----------



## maddhatir

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> Damn girl!!  I'm jealous!  I was all set to go see them in Pittsburgh on the 23rd of this month.  Then got scheduled for another surgery on the 18th.  I don't really think I should be trying to get out of the way of mosh pits with staples in my spine.  Anyway, yeah, it was Gwar and Job for a Cowboy here too.  Haven't heard anything about their openers changing to Hatebreed.  That would be great too.  Give Jamey a sloppy wet kiss for me.




Ouch! Staples in your spine!? Hope you are OK

You know what you have to do, schedule your surgery "around" the concert! I might be needing surgery (will find out tomorrow) and I am hoping the doc can schedule me the week of Sept 21st- so I am good to go by Oct 23rd! Even if I am not good to go, I am making DH toss me in a wheelchair and get me there!- No, not jokin'

How many people do you think schedule things around their concerts?!


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

maddhatir said:


> Ouch! Staples in your spine!? Hope you are OK
> 
> You know what you have to do, schedule your surgery "around" the concert! I might be needing surgery (will find out tomorrow) and I am hoping the doc can schedule me the week of Sept 21st- so I am good to go by Oct 23rd! Even if I am not good to go, I am making DH toss me in a wheelchair and get me there!- No, not jokin'
> 
> How many people do you think schedule things around their concerts?!



My spinal cord is pulling my brain out through the base of my skull.  Other than that, I'm good.  Just old age setting in.

I would, but I've seen them all before and I'm at the point where I just want something done.  You too?  Are you okay?  You could always chase people around the circle pit in your wheelchair.


----------



## maddhatir

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> My spinal cord is pulling my brain out through the base of my skull.  Other than that, I'm good.  Just old age setting in.
> 
> I would, but I've seen them all before and I'm at the point where I just want something done.  You too?  Are you okay?  You could always chase people around the circle pit in your wheelchair.



THAT sounds like something you need to take care of! Sending pixie dust your way!

Me? just "girly stuff" Yay! I get to see Lamb of God!!! Have to have surgery Oct 26th. No big deal. Out the next day.


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

maddhatir said:


> THAT sounds like something you need to take care of! Sending pixie dust your way!
> 
> Me? just "girly stuff" Yay! I get to see Lamb of God!!! Have to have surgery Oct 26th. No big deal. Out the next day.



Oh good, you scheduled it for after.  Still...stay out of those death walls.


----------



## metalis4ever

Hello my fellow brothers and sisters of True Metal and Dis....I decided at the last minute last night to go to the Down show at the House of Blues in Boston and I am so glad that I did. I got there late so I missed the first two opening bands but I was able to catch the Melvins who I had not seen live since 1998 and I must say they have progressed quite nicely. I used to think they were gimmicky when they first came out with the duel percussionist before duel percussionists were cool. I know of a certain unoriginal band with a million members in quite little masks that ripped them off along with others but that's for another day. Back tot he show the Melvins were awesome and ended their set perfectly with a duel drum and guitar assault. Then Down took the stage another band that I had not seen live since the 90's. Now for those of you who are not familiar with Down the band is comprised of ex-Pantera hellhounds Phil Anselmo and Rex, Corrosion of Conformity guitarist Pepper Keenan, Crowbar guitarist Kirk Windstein and Eyehategod drummer Jimmy Bower so basically the band is a Southern Metal super group. I assume most of you already knew that but for those who didn't now you know  Anyway I have seen over 400 bands live and I must say that the show that Down put on last night is in my top 5 of all time. They played an uncompromising set and absolutely destroyed life. They played songs from all 3 of their albums but much to my surprise played more from Nola than I had expected. That's not a bad thing that's a great thing. Phil threw out a tribute to Dime and even dropped a Pantera reference that got a huge pop from the audience they even jokingly played 30-40 seconds of Van Halen's Panama but Phil couldn't remember the lyrics LOL 

All in all if you have the chance to catch Down on this tour do so you will not be disappointed. 

Anyone else catch them on this tour?? 

Also as a side note I have now seen every original band of the members  of Down including Down at least twice now. Pantera -7 times, Corrosion of Conformity 6 times, Crowbar 2 times, Eyehategod 2 times and Down 2 times plus I have seen Phil's other band Superjoint Ritual live once Now that's Metal!!


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> Hello my fellow brothers and sisters of True Metal and Dis....I decided at the last minute last night to go to the Down show at the House of Blues in Boston and I am so glad that I did.



Hey Metal~

DH and I just saw *down* on Saturday in Philly. Rex was MIA-and Phil mentioned his absence. I read he had surgery?

But ITA- great concert. I liked the way Phil really showed his appreciation to the crowd- and the crowd just sang along to every song!

They only had one opening band in Philly- The Weedeaters. eh, I was happy to have them leave the stage, but, they were not half as bad as some of the opening bands we see.  

As you can see, Lamb of God/Hatebreed is up next for me! I have been wanting to see LOG for a long time now, so I am psyched.

Nik- hope you are feeling OK & keepin' the brain where it belongs!


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Hey Metal~
> 
> DH and I just saw *down* on Saturday in Philly. Rex was MIA-and Phil mentioned his absence. I read he had surgery?
> 
> But ITA- great concert. I liked the way Phil really showed his appreciation to the crowd- and the crowd just sang along to every song!
> 
> They only had one opening band in Philly- The Weedeaters. eh, I was happy to have them leave the stage, but, they were not half as bad as some of the opening bands we see.
> 
> As you can see, Lamb of God/Hatebreed is up next for me! I have been wanting to see LOG for a long time now, so I am psyched.
> 
> Nik- hope you are feeling OK & keepin' the brain where it belongs!




Yeah Rex temporarily left the band to deal with some personal issues but the fill in guy was pretty good, I mean it's not like Rex is a superstar on the Bass anyway LOL 

Yeah we had Weedaters, some other stoner metal band and the Melvins open, like I said I only caught the Melvins and they impressed me witht heir set, I hadn't listened to them since the last time I saw them live back in 1998 so it was good to kind of hear a band I hadn't in over 10 years. 

I love how Phil brought back his early 90's long hair mohawk...at our show he called it his "mid life crisis" lol ...Did he drop a Pantera mention at your show? It was funny at the end after they played "Stone the crow" in the encore he was like what do you guys want to hear and the entire crowd yelled "Pantera" and he was like what was that all I heard was rrreeerrrera!  He was like I know what you guys want to hear and I'd love to give it to you but I can't so in unison what do you guys want to hear and again the majority yelled Pantera but Phil was like sounds like "Bury me in Smoke" and the crowd went insane anyway hey it was worth the try...

Have fun at Lamb of God / Hatebreed I have seen both of those bands a ton of times especially Hatebreed I have seen them 15 times over the years. I have seen Lamb of God 6 or 7 times but I couldn't stand them until the 6th or 7th time seeing them my Metal Elitist ways viewed them as posers for a while but now I love them and accept them as "New American Metal"...

I think my next show is going to be Nile in October but I have seen them 3 times so it really hinges on who is opening.....

Have fun in the wall of death at LOG


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> I love how Phil brought back his early 90's long hair mohawk...at our show he called it his "mid life crisis" lol ...Did he drop a Pantera mention at your show? It was funny at the end after they played "Stone the crow" in the encore he was like what do you guys want to hear and the entire crowd yelled "Pantera" and he was like what was that all I heard was rrreeerrrera!  He was like I know what you guys want to hear and I'd love to give it to you but I can't so in unison what do you guys want to hear and again the majority yelled Pantera but Phil was like sounds like "Bury me in Smoke" and the crowd went insane anyway hey it was worth the try...



To tell you the truth I could not understand half the stuff Phil was saying. I did not hear any mention of Pantera though. I know when he asked everyone what they wanted to hear, everyone was yelling out "Bury Me in Smoke" and yup- everyone went insane!

They did play Stone the Crows at our show too- I love that song- the guitars kind of have a Lynyrd Skynyrd feel to it. 

I can't believe I even remember _some_ of the songs- I am usually not that on top of it 

Lysergik Funeral Procession
Ghost of Mississippi
New Orleans is a Dying "Ho"
In the Thrall of It All
Nothing In Return
He dedicated "Lifer" to Dimebag
Stone the Crow 
Bury Me in Smoke



> Have fun at Lamb of God / Hatebreed I have seen both of those bands a ton of times especially Hatebreed I have seen them 15 times over the years. I have seen Lamb of God 6 or 7 times but I couldn't stand them until the 6th or 7th time seeing them my Metal Elitist ways viewed them as posers for a while but now I love them and accept them as "New American Metal"...
> 
> I think my next show is going to be Nile in October but I have seen them 3 times so it really hinges on who is opening.....
> 
> Have fun in the wall of death at LOG



I was a fan as soon as I heard them. They are just _downhome_ CRUNCHY and nasty I usually listen to bands from Europe- it is nice to have a great band like LOG from "right down the road" in VA!


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> To tell you the truth I could not understand half the stuff Phil was saying. I did not hear any mention of Pantera though. I know when he asked everyone what they wanted to hear, everyone was yelling out "Bury Me in Smoke" and yup- everyone went insane!
> 
> They did play Stone the Crows at our show too- I love that song- the guitars kind of have a Lynard Skynard feel to it.
> 
> I can't believe I even remember _some_ of the songs- I am usually not that on top of it
> 
> Lysergik Funeral Procession
> Ghost of Mississippi
> New Orleans is a Dying "Ho"
> In the Thrall of It All
> Nothing In Return
> He dedicated "Lifer" to Dimebag
> Stone the Crow
> Bury Me in Smoke
> 
> 
> 
> I was a fan as soon as I heard them. They are just _downhome_ CRUNCHY and nasty I usually listen to bands from Europe- it is nice to have a great band like LOG from "right down the road" in VA!



It seems like we had similar if not identical set list woooooo!! 

1. Lysergik Funeral Procession
2. N.O.D
3. New Orleans Is A Dying Hoar (misspelled purposely  )
4. Pillars of Eternity
5. Lifer
6. Ghost Along the Mississippi
7. The Path
8. Dog Tired
9. Losing All
10.Eyes of the South
11.Nothing In Return (Walk Away)
---------ENCORE-----------------
12.Panama (30- 40 seconds) Van Halen Cover
13.Hail The Leaf (pretty sure it was Hail)
14.Stone The Crow
15. Bury me in Smoke - Some of the road crew, a kid and the guitarist from the Melvins came out and took over the instruments....

Phil only mentioned Pantera because Down has never played in Boston proper they usually play in Worcester Mass ..So Phil was like "I don't think I have played in Beantown since my days in Pantera" Which I think opened the door to the crowd yelling Pantera at the end when he was asking what we wanted to hear. I think he actually thought about it for a second but when he leaned over to Pepper he shook his head then Phil was like "I know what you guys want to hear but sorry can't do it"....I think it's a whole respect for Dime thing I don't think Pepper wants to touch those riffs...Back when I saw Down in 1996 they covered "Mouth for War" but then again that was back in the day when Pantera was still alive and active.....

As far as LOG you are right it is good to see a rebirth of American Metal   The new breed of bands are making up for the disgrace of bands that came to the forefront of American Hard Rock and Metal from 1998 -2005..It has taken 4 years to wipe away the negative view of American Metal/ Hard Rock that bands like Slipknot, Mudvayne, and other weak poserish bands had created. Thankfully American Metal is back and those bands can do what they should have done along time ago and fade away into nothingness LOL 

Again have fun at LOG!!!!!!


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> It has taken 4 years to wipe away the negative view of American Metal/ Hard Rock that bands like *Slipknot*, Mudvayne, and other weak poserish bands had created. Thankfully American Metal is back and those bands can do what they should have done along time ago and fade away into nothingness LOL
> 
> Again have fun at LOG!!!!!!



Ouch- I know someone who would pummel you in the head if she read this!

I read online somewhere that Down did KISS' God of Thunder intro before one of their songs! SO beats Van Halen Can you IMAGINE!!!



*ALERT! ALERT!*

Just got an e-mail from Ticketmaster w/ a presale code for ROB ZOMBIE!!!!! Snagged my tix early!

Check to see if he will be in your area!
http://www.ticketmaster.com/Rob-Zombie-tickets/artist/776549?ac_link=rzombie09_cen


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Ouch- *I know someone who would pummel you in the head if she read this!*
> 
> I read online somewhere that Down did KISS' God of Thunder intro before one of their songs! SO beats Van Halen Can you IMAGINE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *ALERT! ALERT!*
> 
> Just got an e-mail from Ticketmaster w/ a presale code for ROB ZOMBIE!!!!! Snagged my tix early!
> 
> Check to see if he will be in your area!
> http://www.ticketmaster.com/Rob-Zombie-tickets/artist/776549?ac_link=rzombie09_cen



*LOL*

But seriously Slipknot aren't metal and it is a disgrace to American Metal that some people consider them as such. Quite honestly it's embarrassing which is why I am glad there are finally some New American Metal bands that are picking up the flag of hatred dropped somewhere along the lines in the mid to late 90's. Bands such as Lamb of God, Skeletonwitch, Warbringer, Job for a Cowboy, Mastodon, High on Fire along with many others are helping to bring credibility back to the American Metal scene that for the most part had fizzled out for a few years.

That's cool that you were able to get Zombie tickets I haven't seen him since the 90's I think the last time I saw him was either 1999 or 200 and it was Fear Factory, Monster Magnet and Rob Zombie which was a pretty solid show. Have a great time!!!!!     Who is opening for him?


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> *LOL*
> 
> But seriously Slipknot aren't metal and it is a disgrace to American Metal that some people consider them as such. Quite honestly it's embarrassing which is why I am glad there are finally some New American Metal bands that are picking up the flag of hatred dropped somewhere along the lines in the mid to late 90's. Bands such as Lamb of God, Skeletonwitch, Warbringer, Job for a Cowboy, Mastodon, High on Fire along with many others are helping to bring credibility back to the American Metal scene that for the most part had fizzled out for a few years.
> 
> That's cool that you were able to get Zombie tickets I haven't seen him since the 90's I think the last time I saw him was either 1999 or 200 and it was Fear Factory, Monster Magnet and Rob Zombie which was a pretty solid show. Have a great time!!!!!     Who is opening for him?



I like Job for a Cowboy- they were supposed to open for LOG, but then it was changed. I am just getting into Devildriver too. Do you like?

I was PO'd b/c I wanted to see Soulfly- but their tour seems to be limited- and NJ/PA is not one of their stops

This is odd b/c I checked the info about Rob and it says _Don’t miss the sooktacular show with special guests (Captain Clegg) and Nekromantix_. Who is Captain Clegg?? They look to be fictional Who knows wth Rob!

OMG! The last time I saw Rob was with WHITE Zombie in '96, I think. He was with Pantera!!! 

I will be smuggling my camera in the place for this show! That is for sure!


----------



## Brocktoon

Mastodon and Dethklok are coming to Philly on 11/1, so I'm thinking about hitting that show. High on Fire (a big plus) is supporting, as well as Converge.

I've seen Mastodon live a few times, but what really interests me is seeing Dethklok live. Is this wrong?  I believe Gene Hoglan and Zappa proteges Mike Keneally and Bryan Beller will be playing in the live incarnation, who are all great musicians. And from what I've seen on YouTube, Brendon Small, the Metalocalypse creator, is no slouch on guitar either.

I don't know how the crowd will receive them. But I have a feeling the metal fans already know about Dethklok, and as long as they know it's all in fun, it could be a killer show.


----------



## maddhatir

Brocktoon said:


> Mastodon and Dethklok are coming to Philly on 11/1, so I'm thinking about hitting that show. High on Fire (a big plus) is supporting, as well as Converge.
> 
> I've seen Mastodon live a few times, but what really interests me is seeing Dethklok live. Is this wrong?  I believe Gene Hoglan and Zappa proteges Mike Keneally and Bryan Beller will be playing in the live incarnation, who are all great musicians. And from what I've seen on YouTube, Brendon Small, the Metalocalypse creator, is no slouch on guitar either.
> 
> I don't know how the crowd will receive them. But I have a feeling the metal fans already know about Dethklok, and as long as they know it's all in fun, it could be a killer show.



I saw that Dethklok was coming when we were at the Down show (did you go?) 

They play Dethklok on Sirius, Liqud Metal. I seem to look to see who the band is that is playing when they come on, so I would say, I like them too.

Dragonforce is coming- I kind of like them for some reason. AND- I just got the Five Finger Death Punch CD- not too sure about that- they seem a little too mellow or something- they are going to be at the TLA with Shadows Fall and......... (ugh) Otep. Not into hearing chicks sing hardcore stuff- UNLESS it is Angela, and her voice does not count as female


----------



## maddhatir

I am sitting here working and listening to Liquid Metal- I like the song that is on so I go to see who it is, it's DETHKLOK! Nice growl.............

You would think I would know this by now!


----------



## Brocktoon

maddhatir said:


> I saw that Dethklok was coming when we were at the Down show (did you go?)
> 
> They play Dethklok on Sirius, Liqud Metal. I seem to look to see who the band is that is playing when they come on, so I would say, I like them too.
> 
> Dragonforce is coming- I kind of like them for some reason. AND- I just got the Five Finger Death Punch CD- not too sure about that- they seem a little too mellow or something- they are going to be at the TLA with Shadows Fall and......... (ugh) Otep. Not into hearing chicks sing hardcore stuff- UNLESS it is Angela, and her voice does not count as female


 
I didn't make the Down show. I don't know if I'll be able to hit the Dethklok show either, as I'll just be getting back from WDW, and probably be swamped catching up over that weekend. We'll see ...

I like Shadows Fall, but I'm not a really big fan of Dragonforce. They are great musicians, but all their songs sort of sound the same to me. I guess I like hearing them in short bursts. I do like how they have a sense of humor, and are sort of tongue-in-cheek about their speed riffs.



maddhatir said:


> I am sitting here working and listening to Liquid Metal- I like the song that is on so I go to see who it is, it's DETHKLOK! Nice growl.............
> 
> You would think I would know this by now!


 

If you've ever caught Metalocalypse on Cartoon Network, Nathan Explosion talks in his growl all the time


----------



## maddhatir

Brocktoon said:


> I didn't make the Down show. I don't know if I'll be able to hit the Dethklok show either, as I'll just be getting back from WDW, and probably be swamped catching up over that weekend. We'll see ...



Hope you make it to the show! And have fun in Disney!! Are you camping or getting a cabin??

DH and I are hoping to go next year in Oct for the F&W- He wants to do the Segway tour of Fort Wilderness this time. Have you ever done it? We did the Segway WS tour in 2006- we had a blast!! Now we want to rip up the trails of FW 



> If you've ever caught Metalocalypse on Cartoon Network, Nathan Explosion talks in his growl all the time



Never seen it! I am not a cartoon kinda chica. OK so- I luv Stewie and Brian, however, I think they should ditch their loser family.

*I knew I liked Stewie and Brian for a reason* *VVVVV*


I will try and catch Metalocalypse. They might have it ON DEMAND.


----------



## Businessgypsy

Seeing as how it's next door to the Aerosmith coaster, I'm hoping for a *Dethklok *tie-in for the Tower of Terror.


----------



## Brocktoon

maddhatir said:


> Hope you make it to the show! And have fun in Disney!! Are you camping or getting a cabin??
> 
> DH and I are hoping to go next year in Oct for the F&W- He wants to do the Segway tour of Fort Wilderness this time. Have you ever done it? We did the Segway WS tour in 2006- we had a blast!! Now we want to rip up the trails of FW


 
My parents have an RV that they're taking down to FW. They drive down and do all the set-up ... Then I fly down and take the Magic Express to FW, hopefully with the site all ready to go. It works out great for me  I always pre-load the RV with a couple cases of good beer, and bring my boombox with plenty of metal. 

October and the F&W Fest is my favorite time to go. Lower crowds, Halloween decorations, and usually decent weather. This will be my 3rd Oct F&W! It's so much fun eating and drinking around the F&W. A few years back my parents headed down and asked if I wanted to join them for F&W. We had some local relatives join us and we had a blast. Within a few weeks of returning, we went ahead and booked for the next year. It was a no-brainer once again this year.

I've done both the WS and FW Segway tours. While the WS tour was amazing, the FW tour was even better! I highly recommend it! Sure you don't get the cool factor of riding around the WS, but you do get to tool around on the Segway XT offroad models. The XTs are freakin' monsters. You get a lot more riding time on the FW tour, over all kinds of terrain. We rode over dirt, grass, sand, and I even took the XT over some pretty big tree roots. You get to ride around FW, the WL, and all around the trails along Bay Lake. During my tour, we did have a guy take a header over the top of the XT, but it was in the grass, so he was OK. There's not much 'Disney' themed sightseeing, but it's a killer wilderness tour where you get plenty of time with the XT.



Businessgypsy said:


> Seeing as how it's next door to the Aerosmith coaster, I'm hoping for a *Dethklok *tie-in for the Tower of Terror.


 
Disney needs to re-think the expansion of Fantasyland, and include a section devoted to Dethklok's home of Mordhaus ... complete with a 'Dimmu Burger' counter service restaurant!

But I'd settle for a Mordhaus ToT


----------



## maddhatir

Brocktoon said:


> My parents have an RV that they're taking down to FW. They drive down and do all the set-up ... Then I fly down and take the Magic Express to FW, hopefully with the site all ready to go. It works out great for me  I always pre-load the RV with a couple cases of good beer, and bring my boombox with plenty of metal.
> 
> October and the F&W Fest is my favorite time to go. Lower crowds, Halloween decorations, and usually decent weather. This will be my 3rd Oct F&W! It's so much fun eating and drinking around the F&W. A few years back my parents headed down and asked if I wanted to join them for F&W. We had some local relatives join us and we had a blast. Within a few weeks of returning, we went ahead and booked for the next year. It was a no-brainer once again this year.
> 
> I've done both the WS and FW Segway tours. While the WS tour was amazing, the FW tour was even better! I highly recommend it! Sure you don't get the cool factor of riding around the WS, but you do get to tool around on the Segway XT offroad models. The XTs are freakin' monsters. You get a lot more riding time on the FW tour, over all kinds of terrain. We rode over dirt, grass, sand, and I even took the XT over some pretty big tree roots. You get to ride around FW, the WL, and all around the trails along Bay Lake. During my tour, we did have a guy take a header over the top of the XT, but it was in the grass, so he was OK. There's not much 'Disney' themed sightseeing, but it's a killer wilderness tour where you get plenty of time with the XT.



Not a bad gig- mom and dad set up and you just arrive!

Thanks for the info on the FW Segway tour- sounds fun! Yeah, watch, I will be the one who takes a header next year! 

Do you need to take the class again before doing this tour?


----------



## Brocktoon

maddhatir said:


> Do you need to take the class again before doing this tour?


 
They still have a training session, but it's much shorter in length. I think I remember the WS training took up almost half the tour time. I think the FW training was only 20 minutes or so. It's worth it, as the offroad XT models do handle a little diffrently. They are more stable, but also less nimble with huge monster tires. Most of the training revolves around making sure you're clear of obstacles with your tires, and also practicing ducking under low branches while riding.

There is a also a few stops during the tour. You get off the Segways at the Tri-Circle-D Ranch to see the horses and stables for a few minutes, and there's a photo stop along the shore of Bay Lake where you can get your pic on the Segway with the MK and lake in the background.


----------



## maddhatir

Brocktoon said:


> They still have a training session, but it's much shorter in length. I think I remember the WS training took up almost half the tour time. I think the FW training was only 20 minutes or so. It's worth it, as the offroad XT models do handle a little diffrently. They are more stable, but also less nimble with huge monster tires. Most of the training revolves around making sure you're clear of obstacles with your tires, and also practicing ducking under low branches while riding.
> 
> There is a also a few stops during the tour. You get off the Segways at the Tri-Circle-D Ranch to see the horses and stables for a few minutes, and there's a photo stop along the shore of Bay Lake where you can get your pic on the Segway with the MK and lake in the background.



Thanks for the info. Now I know what to expect!


----------



## maddhatir

Band question for you all..............

Anyone ever hear of _Between the Buried and Me_?

I am listening to them now and I cannot say much for the vocals, but OMG- the guitars are frickin' awesome!

Any info?


----------



## Brocktoon

maddhatir said:


> Band question for you all..............
> 
> Anyone ever hear of _Between the Buried and Me_?
> 
> I am listening to them now and I cannot say much for the vocals, but OMG- the guitars are frickin' awesome!
> 
> Any info?


 
I never really paid much attention to them, and then I saw them open for Opeth and Dream Theater last year. They put on a killer set! So I decided to check out thier stuff and was kinda underwhelmed. Of course then I heard 'Colors' and was floored  They really hit it out of the park with that CD ... One of my favorite prog-metal CDs of recent years. 

They're definately prog-metal and take some getting used to. They've got some of the quirkiness of System of a Down or Faith no More, with some crazy instrument skills. The more you listen to them, the more it sort of clicks. Their earlier stuff is hit/miss, but I'd recommend picking up a copy of 'Colors' or 'Colors Live'. They're going to have a hard time topping that for a follow-up.


----------



## xoprincessmomxo

Hi. I'm a little late to the game, but I like some metal! 

My DH played in metal/ heavy bands for about 7 years and opened for some killer acts. Before I met him, my metal library consisted of Metallica and Manson, lol. 

He was thinking about the Mastadon/ Deathklok show in our state, but decided on the Gwar/ Lamb of God show instead.


----------



## maddhatir

Brocktoon said:


> I never really paid much attention to them, and then I saw them open for Opeth and Dream Theater last year. They put on a killer set! So I decided to check out thier stuff and was kinda underwhelmed. Of course then I heard 'Colors' and was floored  They really hit it out of the park with that CD ... One of my favorite prog-metal CDs of recent years.
> 
> They're definately prog-metal and take some getting used to. They've got some of the quirkiness of System of a Down or Faith no More, with some crazy instrument skills. The more you listen to them, the more it sort of clicks. Their earlier stuff is hit/miss, but I'd recommend picking up a copy of 'Colors' or 'Colors Live'. They're going to have a hard time topping that for a follow-up.



Oh god! I abosolutley HATE System of the Down AND Faith No More! Hmmmm. I will have to check out some music clips before committing to buying the BTB and Me CD!

But I still think the guitars are mind blowing.



xoprincessmomxo said:


> Hi. I'm a little late to the game, but I like some metal!
> 
> My DH played in metal/ heavy bands for about 7 years and opened for some killer acts. Before I met him, my metal library consisted of Metallica and Manson, lol.
> 
> He was thinking about the Mastadon/ Deathklok show in our state, but decided on the Gwar/ Lamb of God show instead.



Hi! Never too late to the metal game!

Where is "your state"? You may have seen my post a few pages back about our (NJ) LOG concert- no more Gwar- we are getting Hatebreed! I said to DH, this concert is going to be SICK! Total cRRRRRunch! 

I am listening to Liquid Metal and Jose is interviewing Shadows Fall. I am not _totally_ listening, but I heard Jose say he would like to see LOG with GOJIRA!!! That would be the $#!T !!!!!!

I know Randy sings on Gojira's The Way of All Flesh, so it could happen...maybe........please.........a girl can dream can't she??!


----------



## maddhatir

xoprincessmomxo said:


> Hi. I'm a little late to the game, but I like some metal!
> .



BTW XO- I have got to tell you I LUV your "Fear and Loathing", the Muppet version!

Fear and Loathing is one of THE funniest movies. That is a movie you either love it, or hate it. Those who hate it- just do not get/understand Hunter


----------



## xoprincessmomxo

maddhatir said:


> BTW XO- I have got to tell you I LUV your "Fear and Loathing", the Muppet version!
> 
> Fear and Loathing is one of THE funniest movies. That is a movie you either love it, or hate it. Those who hate it- just do not get/understand Hunter



Thanks! I love Hunter S. Thompson and Johnny Depp. That movie is great. I live in Iowa, birthplace of.....





John Wayne!

And maybe some masked band...Slip something or other....


----------



## maddhatir

xoprincessmomxo said:


> Thanks! I love Hunter S. Thompson and Johnny Depp. That movie is great. I live in Iowa, birthplace of.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Wayne!
> 
> And maybe some masked band...*Slip something *or other....




SSSSShhhhhhhhhhh!!!  {{whispers}}We are not allowed to use the "S" word around here. Metal will go ballistic Awww- I KID Metal!

 I like their music.....................


----------



## xoprincessmomxo

maddhatir said:


> SSSSShhhhhhhhhhh!!!  {{whispers}}We are not allowed to use the "S" word around here. Metal will go ballistic Awww- I KID Metal!
> 
> I like their music.....................



Oh!  They can remain nameless! I like some of their stuff. There were better bands around than them. Huge fan of their first singer, before they went big. 

I honestly don't know many of the new metal bands around. After having kids, it went from rockin' out to Slayer to jammin' to High School Musical soundtracks, lol. Last big concert I went to was about a year ago to see Killswitch. Wasn't super impressed.


----------



## maddhatir

xoprincessmomxo said:


> Oh!  They can remain nameless! I like some of their stuff. There were better bands around than them. Huge fan of their first singer, before they went big.
> 
> I honestly don't know many of the new metal bands around. After having kids, it went from rockin' out to Slayer to jammin' to High School Musical soundtracks, lol. Last big concert I went to was about a year ago to see Killswitch. Wasn't super impressed.



Now if you can find a CD "Slayer does HSM" you are in business 

Have you ever heard of _Rockabye Baby! Lullaby Renditions of Metallica_!!!!? How great s that!? 

My kid (my _pretend_ child b/c I do not want any kids ) would be rockin' out to this as a baby and HE would be putting on hockey skates before he could walk. No soccer or baseball for my pretend son!

You should read through this thread- there are a lot of great bands mentioned. You can get some ideas and get back to bangin' your head

But your DH probably has some good CDs, right?


----------



## xoprincessmomxo

maddhatir said:


> Now if you can find a CD "Slayer does HSM" you are in business
> 
> Have you ever heard of _Rockabye Baby! Lullaby Renditions of Metallica_!!!!? How great s that!?
> 
> My kid (my _pretend_ child b/c I do not want any kids ) would be rockin' out to this as a baby and HE would be putting on hockey skates before he could walk. No soccer or baseball for my pretend son!
> 
> You should read through this thread- there are a lot of great bands mentioned. You can get some ideas and get back to bangin' your head
> 
> But your DH probably has some good CDs, right?



No lullaby Metallica for us.  My DD loved the Misfits when she was little, and right now is big into Nirvana at 7. My DH took his 12 year old to see Alice Cooper last year. 

Yeah, we've got a few good cds. We just rarely have the time to listen to them. We're big Mr. Bungle fans. Love Dog Fashion Disco, and Dillinger Escape Plan. 

I have to disagree with your hate of FNM and SOAD. I love the craziness. Serj's voice is so unique and of course, Mike Patton is a God. Right up there with Maynard James Keenan!


----------



## xoprincessmomxo

maddhatir said:


> Since I am in my Photobucket Manson album- I will post a few pics I took at the concert last year (8/2/2007 Camden NJ Manson w/ Slayer!)
> 
> I was sitting on the floor right behind the pit for Manson



I'm jealous of this! Out of all the concerts I've been to, I have never seen Manson live! When I was 14, a group of my friends went and saw him at a club and got to meet him and the rest of them. When I met my husband I found out he was at the same concert, which was five years before we even met.


----------



## metalis4ever

Brocktoon said:


> I never really paid much attention to them, and then I saw them open for Opeth and Dream Theater last year. They put on a killer set! So I decided to check out thier stuff and was kinda underwhelmed. Of course then I heard 'Colors' and was floored  They really hit it out of the park with that CD ... One of my favorite prog-metal CDs of recent years.
> 
> They're definately prog-metal and take some getting used to. They've got some of the quirkiness of System of a Down or Faith no More, with some crazy instrument skills. The more you listen to them, the more it sort of clicks. Their earlier stuff is hit/miss, but I'd recommend picking up a copy of 'Colors' or 'Colors Live'. They're going to have a hard time topping that for a follow-up.




I agree with everything you have said about Between the Buried and Me especially regarding their album "Colors"...I feel as though they perfected their own sound with that album and I don't think they will ever top that release.. I have seen them live a few times with bands such as Haste the Day and Everytime I die...They are just one of those bands that I can't picture anyone loving them...But I agree "Colors" is a must own for any metal heads collection.....I also own their self titled release but other than the song "Aspirations" it is nothing to write home about


----------



## metalis4ever

xoprincessmomxo said:


> Hi. I'm a little late to the game, but I like some metal!
> 
> My DH played in metal/ heavy bands for about 7 years and opened for some killer acts. Before I met him, my metal library consisted of Metallica and Manson, lol.
> 
> He was thinking about the Mastadon/ Deathklok show in our state, but decided on the Gwar/ Lamb of God show instead.




If you don't mind me asking what band was your DH a member of? If he went on tour and they were true metal and they happened to come to the Ma or RI area I probably saw them..I have seen over 400 bands live over the past 17 years...yeah, yeah I know I had no life before I met my DW   Who by the way I have almost fully converted to Metal Head she used to listen to BSB and John Mayer until I warped her fragile little mind haha and now she listens to and likes everything except for Death Metal and True Black Metal I say true because she likes Dimmu Borgir and Cradle of Filth and although they are black metal they aren't -I- BLACK Metal -I-  if that makes any sense?? 

It's good to have another fellow Metal head and Diser on here 

BTW maddhatir is right about the band that shall not be spoken of   BUt you still love my true metalness don't you Maddhattir??


----------



## xoprincessmomxo

metalis4ever said:


> If you don't mind me asking what band was your DH a member of? If he went on tour and they were true metal and they happened to come to the Ma or RI area I probably saw them..I have seen over 400 bands live over the past 17 years...yeah, yeah I know I had no life before I met my DW   Who by the way I have almost fully converted to Metal Head she used to listen to BSB and John Mayer until I warped her fragile little mind haha and now she listens to and likes everything except for Death Metal and True Black Metal I say true because she likes Dimmu Borgir and Cradle of Filth and although they are black metal they aren't -I- BLACK Metal -I-  if that makes any sense??
> 
> It's good to have another fellow Metal head and Diser on here
> 
> BTW maddhatir is right about the band that shall not be spoken of   BUt you still love my true metalness don't you Maddhattir??



They were just a local band, played the heartland states, mainly. We had an amazing scene here about 10 years ago. His second band was very close to securing a deal, but egos and age got the better of them and they disbanded while at their peak. They opened for such bands as Motograter, Super Joint Ritual, Mushroomhead, Avenged Sevenfold (I didn't know who they were at the time, but they played Grim Grinning Ghosts before they came on stage), Dog Fashion Disco and played the Iowa section of the Jaegermeister Tour with Slayer and Hatebreed on the bill. 

I know how your wife feels. Before I met my DH, I was stuck in 90's grunge music, which, of course I still love. The heaviest cd I had was probably Metallica's Black Album, lol. 

As for the band that shall remain nameless...definitely not my favorite band, but Joey is an amazing drummer!


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> If you don't mind me asking what band was your DH a member of? If he went on tour and they were true metal and they happened to come to the Ma or RI area I probably saw them..I have seen over 400 bands live over the past 17 years...yeah, yeah I know I had no life before I met my DW   Who by the way I have almost fully converted to Metal Head she used to listen to BSB and John Mayer until I warped her fragile little mind haha and now she listens to and likes everything except for Death Metal and True Black Metal I say true because she likes Dimmu Borgir and Cradle of Filth and although they are black metal they aren't -I- BLACK Metal -I-  if that makes any sense??
> 
> It's good to have another fellow Metal head and Diser on here
> 
> BTW maddhatir is right about the band that shall not be spoken of  *BUt you still love my true metalness don't you Maddhattir??*



Metal you (and Brock) will always be my metal gurus!!!! Anytime I ask a question- one of you is right there with a very thorough and precise answer!!!! Who the heck needs Google when I have you both!

I remember when you said your wife was not into your music!! Congrats on the conversion! Now if we can get the whole world to see it our way- our evil deed will be done {{evil laugh}}



xoprincessmomxo said:


> They were just a local band, played the heartland states, mainly. We had an amazing scene here about 10 years ago. His second band was very close to securing a deal, but egos and age got the better of them and they disbanded while at their peak. They opened for such bands as Motograter, Super Joint Ritual, Mushroomhead, Avenged Sevenfold (I didn't know who they were at the time, but they played Grim Grinning Ghosts before they came on stage), Dog Fashion Disco and played the Iowa section of the Jaegermeister Tour with Slayer and Hatebreed on the bill.



You have to spill the beans! I bet Metal (or Brock) will know them!!! The &^%$ those 2 know blows my mind It's scary actually, this coming from someone who cannot remember yesterday!

OK- Guess what!!? I know some of you may poo-poo over this news- But *I* am so excited since I think they are the cat's meow..............what?????????????

..................Type O Negative are doing some shows!!!! Just got an e-mail from Ticketmaster and they are going to be at a club in PA-
http://www.ticketmaster.com/artist/742270?tm_link=edp_Artist_Name

But, sadly, I must miss it b/c I am going to Hatebreed/Lamb of God that night!!


----------



## Brocktoon

xoprincessmomxo said:


> Mike Patton is a God. Right up there with Maynard James Keenan!


 
California is one of my all time fav CDs ... and Lateralus is probably high on my list as well



maddhatir said:


> Metal you (and Brock) will always be my metal gurus!!!! Anytime I ask a question- one of you is right there with a very thorough and precise answer!!!! Who the heck needs Google when I have you both!


 
While I consider myself to have a very strong knowledge of all things music and know my way around metal, I am but a simple novice compared to Metalis4ever 

Surprisingly, I think my top two bands of the last few years aren't even metal    I kinda listen to everything.  But, my favorite flavors of music still remain prog/fusion and metal. I don't know how anyone can truly appreciate music and not like some form of METAL ??


----------



## xoprincessmomxo

Brocktoon said:


> California is one of my all time fav CDs ... and Lateralus is probably high on my list as well



California is in my cd player right now!


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Metal you (and Brock) will always be my metal gurus!!!! Anytime I ask a question- one of you is right there with a very thorough and precise answer!!!! Who the heck needs Google when I have you both!
> 
> I remember when you said your wife was not into your music!! Congrats on the conversion! Now if we can get the whole world to see it our way- our evil deed will be done {{evil laugh}}
> 
> 
> 
> You have to spill the beans! I bet Metal (or Brock) will know them!!! The &^%$ those 2 know blows my mind It's scary actually, this coming from someone who cannot remember yesterday!
> 
> OK- Guess what!!? I know some of you may poo-poo over this news- But *I* am so excited since I think they are the cat's meow..............what?????????????
> 
> ..................Type O Negative are doing some shows!!!! Just got an e-mail from Ticketmaster and they are going to be at a club in PA-
> http://www.ticketmaster.com/artist/742270?tm_link=edp_Artist_Name
> 
> But, sadly, I must miss it b/c I am going to Hatebreed/Lamb of God that night!!



You are too kind   Brocktoon definitley knows more about prog rock and prog metal than I ever will...But thank you Metal is my thing that's why I try to listen to as many bands as possible. I am always looking for new bands or bands that I haven't heard before and although I don't go to as many shows as I used to I still make it to my fair share. 

So if anyone is looking for a new band or a band that is similar to a band you love I am sure Brocktoon or I will have your hook up. 

I think Type-o is coming to MA as well I think..I will have to double check, I haven't seen them in a few years I think since "The World Coming Down" tour...



Brocktoon said:


> California is one of my all time fav CDs ... and Lateralus is probably high on my list as well
> 
> While I consider myself to have a very strong knowledge of all things music and know my way around metal, I am but a simple novice compared to Metalis4ever
> 
> Surprisingly, I think my top two bands of the last few years aren't even metal    I kinda listen to everything.  But, my favorite flavors of music still remain prog/fusion and metal. I don't know how anyone can truly appreciate music and not like some form of METAL ??



You are the Prog Rock and Prog Metal king, my knowledge of those sub-genres pale in comparison. 

I agree those who do not like Metal are too blind to see that it is more than RAWRR RAWRRR RAWRRR!!!


----------



## metalis4ever

xoprincessmomxo said:


> They were just a local band, played the heartland states, mainly. We had an amazing scene here about 10 years ago. His second band was very close to securing a deal, but egos and age got the better of them and they disbanded while at their peak. They opened for such bands as Motograter, Super Joint Ritual, Mushroomhead, Avenged Sevenfold (I didn't know who they were at the time, but they played Grim Grinning Ghosts before they came on stage), Dog Fashion Disco and played the Iowa section of the Jaegermeister Tour with Slayer and Hatebreed on the bill.
> 
> I know how your wife feels. Before I met my DH, I was stuck in 90's grunge music, which, of course I still love. The heaviest cd I had was probably Metallica's Black Album, lol.
> 
> As for the band that shall remain nameless...definitely not my favorite band, but Joey is an amazing drummer!




Now I am intrigued test me I want to know if I have heard of them 

Those are some decent to great bands that they opened for what kind of metal were they? Motograter aren't really my style but they do have one awesome song I think it's called "Down" --"when it's down to you and me will you still stay on your knees" ..great lyrics!!!! 

LOL and in contrast the Black Album is probably the least Metal album I own hahahaha 

This is where I disagree I think Joey is to drums as Wylde is to guitars completely and utterly overrated I can name about 50 rock, hard rock and True Metal drummers that are better than him and that's without having to think twice  But obviously you are entitled to your opinion    .....


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> This is where I disagree I think Joey is to drums as Wylde is to guitars completely and utterly overrated I can name about 50 rock, hard rock and True Metal drummers that are better than him and that's without having to think twice  But obviously you are entitled to your opinion    .....




ooooooooooooo- dissin' Joey and Zakk again 

 I know what you mean though- but sometimes, it's a girl thing. NOT too often, but it does happen. We are blinded by the good looks and our judgement goes as_kewwwww_!

Now that I am older, I think I am pretty good at bypassing the looks and appreciating the good music, unlike the 80's, when it was all about looks.  If you can call them that


----------



## APX

Into every type of music, but Metal in general is my true calling.

Pantera, DOWN, Meshuggah, Vital Remains, Belphegor, Deicide, Ministry, Opeth, Strapping Young Lad (DEVIN!!!!!) Rammstein, I could list alot, but i'm not going to.

Overall, Metal is in my heart, and it always will be, even if I have to listen to some random songs from bands I HATE to listen to one song I love, i'll do it.


----------



## xoprincessmomxo

metalis4ever said:


> Now I am intrigued test me I want to know if I have heard of them
> 
> 
> This is where I disagree I think Joey is to drums as Wylde is to guitars completely and utterly overrated I can name about 50 rock, hard rock and True Metal drummers that are better than him and that's without having to think twice  But obviously you are entitled to your opinion    .....



I'll PM you there name. They weren't huge, just lucky with the bands they opened for, so I doubt you'll know them, but there is some youtube footage of both his second bands. 

I'm not saying Joey is the best, but he's very precise. I'm more impressed with his drum solos then anything. As for Wylde, I agree, completely overrated. He's got some decent work, but BLS is pretty bad. Definitely not in my top 10, or probably 20 of fave guitarists.


----------



## metalis4ever

APX said:


> Into every type of music, but Metal in general is my true calling.
> 
> Pantera, DOWN, Meshuggah, Vital Remains, Belphegor, Deicide, Ministry, Opeth, Strapping Young Lad (DEVIN!!!!!) Rammstein, I could list alot, but i'm not going to.
> 
> Overall, Metal is in my heart, and it always will be, even if I have to listen to some random songs from bands I HATE to listen to one song I love, i'll do it.



Great bands!!  

Manowar said it best in the song "The Gods Made Heavy Metal"

"We Are The True Believers
It's Our Turn To Show The World
In The Fire Of Heavy Metal We Were Burned
It's More Than Our Religion It's The Only Way To Live
But The Enemies Of Metal We Can't Forgive"


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

WOW!  You all have been busy while I was gone!


maddhatir said:


> Nik- hope you are feeling OK & keepin' the brain where it belongs!


Surgery was yesterday.  I just have stitches, not staples...a few in my spine, some in my side, and some in my belly.  I'm still in the hospital at the moment, but they'll be releasing me later today.  I don't feel bad at all, just a little sore.  They've been giving me fentanyl, so that may have something to do with it.  I am now seriously considering LoG, Gwar, JfaC on Wednesday.  I may have stitches, but I don't feel that bad, and I'm a trooper! 


maddhatir said:


> *ALERT! ALERT!*
> 
> Just got an e-mail from Ticketmaster w/ a presale code for ROB ZOMBIE!!!!! Snagged my tix early!
> 
> Check to see if he will be in your area!
> http://www.ticketmaster.com/Rob-Zombie-tickets/artist/776549?ac_link=rzombie09_cen


He's not coming to this side of the damn state.  My kids love him too.  And I consider him my future husband.  Just saw him with my then 9 year old son when he was on tour with Ozzy last year.  And I've seen him before with Godsmack and a few times (?) on Ozzfest.  I'm not as good as Metalis4ever at remembering how many times I've seen a particular artist.


metalis4ever said:


> *LOL*
> 
> But seriously Slipknot aren't metal and it is a disgrace to American Metal that some people consider them as such. Quite honestly it's embarrassing which is why I am glad there are finally some New American Metal bands that are picking up the flag of hatred dropped somewhere along the lines in the mid to late 90's. Bands such as Lamb of God, Skeletonwitch, Warbringer, Job for a Cowboy, Mastodon, High on Fire along with many others are helping to bring credibility back to the American Metal scene that for the most part had fizzled out for a few years.
> 
> That's cool that you were able to get Zombie tickets I haven't seen him since the 90's I think the last time I saw him was either 1999 or 200 and it was Fear Factory, Monster Magnet and Rob Zombie which was a pretty solid show. Have a great time!!!!!  Who is opening for him?


I have to admit...I do like some of the Slipknot songs.  People = Sh..., Before I forget, and Psychosocial are a few that come to mind.  A lot of them get on my nerves though.  I can't stand that song Vermilion. 


maddhatir said:


> I like Job for a Cowboy- they were supposed to open for LOG, but then it was changed. I am just getting into Devildriver too. Do you like?
> 
> I was PO'd b/c I wanted to see Soulfly- but their tour seems to be limited- and NJ/PA is not one of their stops
> 
> This is odd b/c I checked the info about Rob and it says _Dont miss the sooktacular show with special guests (Captain Clegg) and Nekromantix_. Who is Captain Clegg?? They look to be fictional Who knows wth Rob!
> 
> OMG! The last time I saw Rob was with WHITE Zombie in '96, I think. He was with Pantera!!!
> 
> I will be smuggling my camera in the place for this show! That is for sure!


Me likey Devildriver!!  Saw them on Ozzfest too.  Damn, I miss Ozzfest.  That was a good tour for seeing a LOT of good (and bad) bands.  I doubt I could name everyone I've seen on the Ozzfest tours.  

You better be smuggling in a camera!  And take some pictures of my hot man!


Brocktoon said:


> Mastodon and Dethklok are coming to Philly on 11/1, so I'm thinking about hitting that show. High on Fire (a big plus) is supporting, as well as Converge.
> 
> I've seen Mastodon live a few times, but what really interests me is seeing Dethklok live. Is this wrong?  I believe Gene Hoglan and Zappa proteges Mike Keneally and Bryan Beller will be playing in the live incarnation, who are all great musicians. And from what I've seen on YouTube, Brendon Small, the Metalocalypse creator, is no slouch on guitar either.
> 
> I don't know how the crowd will receive them. But I have a feeling the metal fans already know about Dethklok, and as long as they know it's all in fun, it could be a killer show.


I am seriously on the wrong side of the state.  NOBODY is coming to Pittsburgh.  If any of you find any concerts in the Pittsburgh area PLEASE let me know.  I don't always keep on top of that stuff.  I have also been known to travel to the DC/Northern VA area for concerts.  I actually ended up getting myself on the Kiss Rock the Nation DVD that was filmed there about 5 years ago.  THEY are not coming to Pittsburgh on their tour either.  And their tour stop in DC is the Verizon center, which has terrible acoustics.  I'm still contemplating coming back to Cleveland next week for the show here.

Oh, and I really like Deathklok.  Liked them even before they were made a little more famous by Guitar Hero.


Businessgypsy said:


> Seeing as how it's next door to the Aerosmith coaster, I'm hoping for a *Dethklok *tie-in for the Tower of Terror.


  Yeah, I don't see that happening.


maddhatir said:


> Band question for you all..............
> 
> Anyone ever hear of _Between the Buried and Me_?
> 
> I am listening to them now and I cannot say much for the vocals, but OMG- the guitars are frickin' awesome!
> 
> Any info?


 Saw them on Ozzfest too.  Was a little under the influence, so I don't remember much.  I'm pretty sure I met them in one of the tents.


xoprincessmomxo said:


> Hi. I'm a little late to the game, but I like some metal!
> 
> My DH played in metal/ heavy bands for about 7 years and opened for some killer acts. Before I met him, my metal library consisted of Metallica and Manson, lol.
> 
> He was thinking about the Mastadon/ Deathklok show in our state, but decided on the Gwar/ Lamb of God show instead.


Hi there!


maddhatir said:


> SSSSShhhhhhhhhhh!!!  {{whispers}}We are not allowed to use the "S" word around here. Metal will go ballistic Awww- I KID Metal!
> 
> I like their music.....................





maddhatir said:


> My kid (my _pretend_ child b/c I do not want any kids) would be rockin' out to this as a baby and HE would be putting on hockey skates before he could walk. No soccer or baseball for my pretend son!


And this is why I love you!


maddhatir said:


> Metal you (and Brock) will always be my metal gurus!!!! Anytime I ask a question- one of you is right there with a very thorough and precise answer!!!! Who the heck needs Google when I have you both!
> 
> 
> ..................Type O Negative are doing some shows!!!! Just got an e-mail from Ticketmaster and they are going to be at a club in PA-
> http://www.ticketmaster.com/artist/742270?tm_link=edp_Artist_Name
> But, sadly, I must miss it b/c I am going to Hatebreed/Lamb of God that night!!


Ain't that the truth.  Those two know EVERYTHING about EVERYTHING.

Damn again.  Closest they are to me is the House of Blues in Cleveland.  Maybe I'll be lucky enough to have to come to Cleveland that day so I can go.  Sorry you are missing it.




maddhatir said:


> ooooooooooooo- dissin' Joey and Zakk again
> 
> I know what you mean though- but sometimes, it's a girl thing. NOT too often, but it does happen. We are blinded by the good looks and our judgement goes as_kewwwww_!
> 
> Now that I am older, I think I am pretty good at bypassing the looks and appreciating the good music, unlike the 80's, when it was all about looks.  If you can call them that


I think Joey is pretty good.  I like Zakk too.  But that's just me.  I don't necessarily think a band that has 27 people in it should be considered "good" just because that many people can make a lot of noise.  I used to HATE Slipknot, but since my kids have been listening to them, they've kind of grown on me.  BLS...love them...even if they did throw stuff at Iron Maiden.  Probably just trying to keep the peace with that witch Sharon.


APX said:


> Into every type of music, but Metal in general is my true calling.
> 
> Pantera, DOWN, Meshuggah, Vital Remains, Belphegor, Deicide, Ministry, Opeth, Strapping Young Lad (DEVIN!!!!!) Rammstein, I could list alot, but i'm not going to.
> 
> Overall, Metal is in my heart, and it always will be, even if I have to listen to some random songs from bands I HATE to listen to one song I love, i'll do it.


WOO!  Deicide is some scary ****!  I'm not sure that my ultra religious mom would approve of me listening to them...but I'm old and do it anyway.  My kids love Rammstein and my 11 year old son recently asked me to take him to Germany to see them.  Of course I said no.  But I'm trying to raise my kids right and not have them obsessing over crap like those whiny Jonas Brothers, Hannah Montana, High School Musical, and American Idol.  So far, it is working pretty well.  My daughter seems to be easily influenced by the other little girls in her class, but I know she's just going along with them and she doesn't REALLY like that stuff.  When she's at home, you would be surprised at the songs she'll put on.  And I've caught her singing along to so much metal that I didn't even know she knew!  It's so funny.


I'm sorry guys and girls.  I'm babbling.  The nurse was just in here and shot some of that Fentanyl into my IV.  I'm floating and seriously under the influence right now.  Makes me not want to leave the hospital!


----------



## xoprincessmomxo

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> I think Joey is pretty good.  I like Zakk too.  But that's just me.  I don't necessarily think a band that has 27 people in it should be considered "good" just because that many people can make a lot of noise.



I've always said they've got 4 members too many!


----------



## APX

Deicide isn't really that scary, it's just how Glens vocals are. I <3333 Glen.

And rammstein, have you heard the new songs for the new album? I wouldn't want to show your kids that just yet... maybe untill you tell them about the "birds and the bees" or whatever they call it now. 

And yes, Manowar = Metal Gods.


----------



## maddhatir

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> WOW!  You all have been busy while I was gone!
> 
> Surgery was yesterday.  I just have stitches, not staples...a few in my spine, some in my side, and some in my belly.  I'm still in the hospital at the moment, but they'll be releasing me later today.  I don't feel bad at all, just a little sore.  They've been giving me fentanyl, so that may have something to do with it.  I am now seriously considering LoG, Gwar, JfaC on Wednesday.  I may have stitches, but I don't feel that bad, and I'm a trooper!



 Glad to hear you are feeling well after your surgery!!! Gotta have the Dis, even when laying in the hospital bed

Let us know if you make it to LOG!!! (hope you do)



> You better be smuggling in a camera!  And take some pictures of my hot man!



Oh I will! DH said he does not think it will be a big deal- BUT- I am not taking any chances and I am slipping that baby into the side of my boot!!!!



> I am seriously on the wrong side of the state.  NOBODY is coming to Pittsburgh.



Yeah! Move on over to the Phila side of PA!



> Deicide is some scary ****!  I'm not sure that my ultra religious mom would approve of me listening to them...but I'm old and do it anyway.  My kids love Rammstein and my 11 year old son recently asked me to take him to Germany to see them.  Of course I said no. *But I'm trying to raise my kids right and not have them obsessing over crap like those whiny Jonas Brothers, Hannah Montana, High School Musical, and American Idol*.  So far, it is working pretty well.  My daughter seems to be easily influenced by the other little girls in her class, but I know she's just going along with them and she doesn't REALLY like that stuff.  When she's at home, you would be surprised at the songs she'll put on.  And I've caught her singing along to so much metal that I didn't even know she knew!  It's so funny.



Well thank god some parents have enough sense to raise their kids to appreciate good music. Seems like the majority of people do not have a clue what good music is if they tripped over it, how in the world can the kids learn what is good and what the heck is CRAP these days when adults do not know any better? Even if they do not like metal- teach your kids about the good classic stuff- Hendrix, Jethro Tull.............

 OMG- that just reminded me! Yesterday DH and I were driving over to Philly. Well! The Ben Franklin bridge was backed up and we were sitting in traffic for AN HOUR AND HALF just to make it to the bridge. (We can usually shoot over to Philly in 20 minutes!) So this means that are many people with their windows open and you can hear the crap spewing from their windows like stinky sludge- DH and I were pissing ourselves b/c we saw these 2 guys, I would say no more than 30 blasting...................ready?.............Whitney Houston's The Greatest Love of All (I think that is the title) and then another young dude, all by himself blasting, (I had to Google this one- ) Chicago's Hard Habit to Break Ahhhh- the amusement we had while sitting in traffic 

I will have to admit- the best music I heard coming out of a window was this, I guess you can call it African music, (it reminded me of what you would hear in the Animal Kingdom) an older gentleman was listening to it. It was pretty good! Now, I would give that 2 thumbs up b/c it takes some thought to listen, choose and appreciate something like that. 




> I'm sorry guys and girls.  I'm babbling.  The nurse was just in here and shot some of that Fentanyl into my IV.  I'm floating and seriously under the influence right now.  Makes me not want to leave the hospital!



Make sure they give you that $%&@ in pill form with a few refills

Hope you are home now!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

> Whadda ya mean I ain't kind? Just not YOUR kind! Megadeth



Just read your first and last page...TOTALLY with you on the metal end!

Megadeth is hubby's official fave. I love it all, the harder the better...

Really in need of a good concert tho - last one I went to was 08 Warped Tour (Camden)

Bad Economy + Layoff in 07 = Not enough concert going for me


----------



## metalis4ever

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> WOW!  You all have been busy while I was gone!
> 
> Surgery was yesterday.  I just have stitches, not staples...a few in my spine, some in my side, and some in my belly.  I'm still in the hospital at the moment, but they'll be releasing me later today.  I don't feel bad at all, just a little sore.  They've been giving me fentanyl, so that may have something to do with it.  I am now seriously considering LoG, Gwar, JfaC on Wednesday.  I may have stitches, but I don't feel that bad, and I'm a trooper!
> 
> 
> Saw them on Ozzfest too.  Was a little under the influence, so I don't remember much.  I'm pretty sure I met them in one of the tents.
> 
> WOO!  Deicide is some scary ****!  I'm not sure that my ultra religious mom would approve of me listening to them...but I'm old and do it anyway.  My kids love Rammstein and my 11 year old son recently asked me to take him to Germany to see them.  Of course I said no.  But I'm trying to raise my kids right and not have them obsessing over crap like those whiny Jonas Brothers, Hannah Montana, High School Musical, and American Idol.  So far, it is working pretty well.  My daughter seems to be easily influenced by the other little girls in her class, but I know she's just going along with them and she doesn't REALLY like that stuff.  When she's at home, you would be surprised at the songs she'll put on.  And I've caught her singing along to so much metal that I didn't even know she knew!  It's so funny.




Hope you are feeling better soon  I too am home recovering from surgery this week but mine is no where near as hardcore as yours. I just had a tonsillectomy, before being put under I asked the Doc if I would be able to sing after the surgery and he was like "can you sing now?" and I was like "hell no" and he was like well in your words the answer would be "hell no"  

Yeah Ozzfest used to be amazing especially back in the 90's 1996, 1997, and 1998 were untouchable 3 best Ozzfests ever!!!! 

Deicide are amazing and I can give you muc much much scarier bands if you'd lie ones that would make Deicide sound like Ratt vocally and lyrically. But if you seriously like Deicide you should check out Immolation and Vital Remains (newer) I love their lyrics and their music of course..... That's good that your children are into good music and that you encourage them I started listening to metal in the 4th grade and my parents made me become an altar server  Seriously that was there response and I suffered through it simply so I could enjoy my metal, it was a sacrifice I was willing to make for my Piece of Mind and Heaven and Hell tapes that my older buddies had given me for my b-day. My father said you can listen to them and be an altar boy or I will take them and smash them so clearly I chose torture LOL...I think this is why I love Metal so much I had to make what for me was a great sacrifice in order to listen. That is of course until I got older


----------



## maddhatir

tiggerwannabe said:


> Just read your first and last page...TOTALLY with you on the metal end!
> 
> Megadeth is hubby's official fave. I love it all, the harder the better...
> 
> Really in need of a good concert tho - last one I went to was 08 Warped Tour (Camden)
> 
> Bad Economy + Layoff in 07 = Not enough concert going for me



Hi and welcome!!! I am assuming you are from NJ since you mentioned Camden. You could have meant Camden ME though...........I would put my money on it that they are 2 DIFFERENT worlds!

If you are from NJ- may I suggest going to see shows at the Troc or the TLA in Philly? They have some awesome hardcore bands and the prices for tix are nowhere near what you pay for the larger venues (ie Camden) some of those shows you have to mortgage your home for! You can probably even go to ther box offices and avoid the additional fees. Just be sure you know where some cheap parking is- DH and I spend more for parking than we do on tickets some times, just b/c it is convenient!



metalis4ever said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon  I too am home recovering from surgery this week but mine is no where near as hardcore as yours. I just had a tonsillectomy, before being put under I asked the Doc if I would be able to sing after the surgery and he was like "can you sing now?" and I was like "hell no" and he was like well in your words the answer would be "hell no"



Oh no! More surgery! Hope you are feeling better soon. I love the ? you asked the doc 

I said to DH, do you think I can ask my surgeon to play some of "my" music during my surgery since they say you can subconsciously hear things? Then I thought about it- it might grate on his nerves and he may start fumbling around and snipping things he shouldn't  I will let him stick to whatever it is he does in the OR. 



> That's good that your children are into good music and that you encourage them I started listening to metal in the 4th grade and my parents made me become an altar server  Seriously that was there response and I suffered through it simply so I could enjoy my metal, it was a sacrifice I was willing to make for my Piece of Mind and Heaven and Hell tapes that my older buddies had given me for my b-day. My father said you can listen to them and be an altar boy or I will take them and smash them so clearly I chose torture LOL...I think this is why I love Metal so much I had to make what for me was a great sacrifice in order to listen. That is of course until I got older



Oh- you poor thing, an altar boy??? OK- do you have any pics of you in your robe ringing those bells during mass?  Come on........let's see 'em!

My mother made me get up every Sunday and go to church- it was torture. Finally I was in my teens and I said ENOUGH! She did not care about the music I listened to- for some reason she just wanted me to go to church- and she was not even a church goer?? Go figure...........I am a better (happier, nicer) person for not going anyway

Rest up, pop your pills and keep it metal \m/

Hey Brock- DH and I were in the city this weekend- we ate and had some beers at the Good Dog Bar!  Ever been?


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Oh no! More surgery! Hope you are feeling better soon. I love the ? you asked the doc
> 
> I said to DH, do you think I can ask my surgeon to play some of "my" music during my surgery since they say you can subconsciously hear things? Then I thought about it- it might grate on his nerves and he may start fumbling around and snipping things he shouldn't  I will let him stick to whatever it is he does in the OR.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh- you poor thing, an altar boy??? OK- do you have any pics of you in your robe ringing those bells during mass?  Come on........let's see 'em!
> 
> My mother made me get up every Sunday and go to church- it was torture. Finally I was in my teens and I said ENOUGH! She did not care about the music I listened to- for some reason she just wanted me to go to church- and she was not even a church goer?? Go figure...........I am a better (happier, nicer) person for not going anyway
> 
> Rest up, pop your pills and keep it metal \m/




Hmmm I may have a pic or 2 someplace that was Hell on Earth but as I got older(6th grade) it had its advantages as I used to steal the wine and trade it for Green M&M's  if you know what I mean. Let's just say I listened to a lot of Black Sabbath in 6th grade 

Anyway so when I found metal at the age of 8 it spoke to me because most of the lyrics reinforced what I already believed especially when AI started listening to Death Metal in 6th grade....

But yeah my parents were and still are hardcore die hard Catholics and here I was little heathen boy from the 2nd grade on LOL I did everything I could not to go I purposely broke my arm once in the 4th grade to get out of going to CC, in 5th grade I started debating abortion and the existence of god in the middle of CCD class, in the 6th grade they had me go with the other troubled students to this woman's house who knew we didn't care and had us watch Monty Python and the Holy Grail every class lol But I didn't have any ground to stand on their house their rules and they made me get confirmed but the day of my confirmation I looked at both of them and vowed that I would get excommunicated someday....I don't care anymore and I stopped caring the minute I went to College but thinking about it now it would be kind of fun to get excommunicated I wonder what it takes these days? Hmmmm I think I have some research to do while I am out recovering with my surgery  

I have liquid Oxy as my pain killer trust me life in wonderful no pain at all...the other day i listed to Mastodon all day and yesterday I listened tot he first 7 Black Sabbath albums it was mind blowing on that stuff   I purposely didn't take any today I don't want to get hooked.....

BTW I listened to the new Megadeth on the pain meds and it still didn't make it sound good ...Definitely the worst album out of their last 3 releases...having said that it is still better than anything metallica has put out since 1989....  Dave you lost a few battles but you have won the Metal war


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Yes, def Camden NJ 

My last Troc show was Lost Prophets and our last TLA show was CkY. 

I love the prices at those venues. I got into Warped for free doing pics for the skate comp at the half pipe. HOB up here should take example from DTD's HOB. The prices in Orlando are awesome compared to AC. We saw sevendust and lost prophets at DTD and paid only $25 for LP and $50 for a NYE show for 7D.


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

APX said:


> Deicide isn't really that scary, it's just how Glens vocals are. I <3333 Glen.
> 
> And rammstein, have you heard the new songs for the new album? I wouldn't want to show your kids that just yet... maybe untill you tell them about the "birds and the bees" or whatever they call it now.
> 
> And yes, Manowar = Metal Gods.


Heehee...haven't heard Rammstein's new stuff yet.  I'm pretty liberal with what my kids listen to, but thanks for the warning.  I'll check it out first.  They've been known to run around singing Du Hast, even though they have no idea what the lyrics mean.


maddhatir said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling well after your surgery!!! Gotta have the Dis, even when laying in the hospital bed
> 
> Let us know if you make it to LOG!!! (hope you do)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I will! DH said he does not think it will be a big deal- BUT- I am not taking any chances and I am slipping that baby into the side of my boot!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! Move on over to the Phila side of PA!
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank god some parents have enough sense to raise their kids to appreciate good music. Seems like the majority of people do not have a clue what good music is if they tripped over it, how in the world can the kids learn what is good and what the heck is CRAP these days when adults do not know any better? Even if they do not like metal- teach your kids about the good classic stuff- Hendrix, Jethro Tull.............
> 
> OMG- that just reminded me! Yesterday DH and I were driving over to Philly. Well! The Ben Franklin bridge was backed up and we were sitting in traffic for AN HOUR AND HALF just to make it to the bridge. (We can usually shoot over to Philly in 20 minutes!) So this means that are many people with their windows open and you can hear the crap spewing from their windows like stinky sludge- DH and I were pissing ourselves b/c we saw these 2 guys, I would say no more than 30 blasting...................ready?.............Whitney Houston's The Greatest Love of All (I think that is the title) and then another young dude, all by himself blasting, (I had to Google this one- ) Chicago's Hard Habit to Break Ahhhh- the amusement we had while sitting in traffic
> 
> I will have to admit- the best music I heard coming out of a window was this, I guess you can call it African music, (it reminded me of what you would hear in the Animal Kingdom) an older gentleman was listening to it. It was pretty good! Now, I would give that 2 thumbs up b/c it takes some thought to listen, choose and appreciate something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure they give you that $%&@ in pill form with a few refills
> 
> Hope you are home now!


Now reality is starting to set in and I'm feeling like CRAP!  More uncomfortable than anything and I feel like I picked up the flu or something in the hospital.

Your story reminds me of when my husband and I were driving somewhere and were stopped at a red light next to some teenage boy in a jeep.  He had this awesome sound system, but he was blasting this country ballad.  My husband knows that kind of stuff and told me it was Reba.  We have a lot of, um, rednecks - for lack of a better term - around here.  Just seemed odd that a teenage boy would be blasting that crap.

Well, they gave me percocet.  I would be a horrible drug addict because everything makes me sick.  I can't even take those.  But they sprung me on Saturday, so I am home at least.


tiggerwannabe said:


> Just read your first and last page...TOTALLY with you on the metal end!
> 
> Megadeth is hubby's official fave. I love it all, the harder the better...
> 
> Really in need of a good concert tho - last one I went to was 08 Warped Tour (Camden)
> 
> Bad Economy + Layoff in 07 = Not enough concert going for me


Well...there IS that rumor about a Megadeth/Metallica/Anthrax/Slayer tour.  Even that stick in the mud Lars said he'd like to do that.  Hopefully if it comes to that, you'll be better off financially and will get to go.


metalis4ever said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon  I too am home recovering from surgery this week but mine is no where near as hardcore as yours. I just had a tonsillectomy, before being put under I asked the Doc if I would be able to sing after the surgery and he was like "can you sing now?" and I was like "hell no" and he was like well in your words the answer would be "hell no"
> 
> Yeah Ozzfest used to be amazing especially back in the 90's 1996, 1997, and 1998 were untouchable 3 best Ozzfests ever!!!!
> 
> Deicide are amazing and I can give you muc much much scarier bands if you'd lie ones that would make Deicide sound like Ratt vocally and lyrically. But if you seriously like Deicide you should check out Immolation and Vital Remains (newer) I love their lyrics and their music of course..... That's good that your children are into good music and that you encourage them I started listening to metal in the 4th grade and my parents made me become an altar server  Seriously that was there response and I suffered through it simply so I could enjoy my metal, it was a sacrifice I was willing to make for my Piece of Mind and Heaven and Hell tapes that my older buddies had given me for my b-day. My father said you can listen to them and be an altar boy or I will take them and smash them so clearly I chose torture LOL...I think this is why I love Metal so much I had to make what for me was a great sacrifice in order to listen. That is of course until I got older



I heard the older you get, the harder a tonsillectomy is on you.  Hope you are doing okay.  Too bad - I can't sing to save my life either.

I actually saw Immolation a few years ago.  They were amazing and I would give anything to have that singer's hair.  He's got some of the longest hair I've ever seen on a man.

I totally feel for you on the altar boy stuff.  My mom made me go to a Catholic school from Kindergarten through 12th grade.  I am proud to say I made it through, only ever got one lecture from a priest, and will never subject my kids to that.  They can decide if they want any part of any religion when they get older.  I decided I don't want to be part of any organized religion.  The worst thing they did, IMHO, was have a priest teach sex ed.  Ended up going out and finding everything out on my own, because what they taught was useless.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

> Well...there IS that rumor about a Megadeth/Metallica/Anthrax/Slayer tour. Even that stick in the mud Lars said he'd like to do that. Hopefully if it comes to that, you'll be better off financially and will get to go.



Things are def getting better lately, even have a Disney trip on the horizon 

When the shows are just Megadeth I tend to send hubby with the guys without me...

if they come around with *that* lineup, I'm Goin!

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. I hope you get better soon


----------



## SoScary'09

APX said:


> And yes, Manowar = Metal Gods.


Woohoo! There's people actually showing love to Manowar here! Blow your speakers!~


----------



## APX

SoScary'09 said:


> Woohoo! There's people actually showing love to Manowar here! Blow your speakers!~



King of Kings!

I liked them as a kid, but suddenly stoped listening to them, then when one of my internet buddies hosted his radio show, he suddenly made it a "Manowar" night, blasting this and some other songs. So yeah, I got back into it. 


Anybody else into Sigh? great Japense Avant-Garde/Symphonic Black Metal band. 

Sigh - Me-Devil

EDIT:



Tat2ddisneymom said:


> Heehee...haven't heard Rammstein's new stuff yet.  I'm pretty liberal with what my kids listen to, but thanks for the warning.  I'll check it out first.  They've been known to run around singing Du Hast, even though they have no idea what the lyrics mean.



Let's just say this... the music video for one of their new songs (in most american eyes) is considered a xxx flick, more disturbing than mein teil and mann gegen mann.

Also the album cover is how would the kiddies say... "****ies!"


----------



## metalis4ever

SoScary'09 said:


> Woohoo! There's people actually showing love to Manowar here! Blow your speakers!~



Other bands Play MANOWAR Kills!!! .....I love Manowar and have been lucky enough to have seen them live 3 times!!! Twice with Immortal which was an odd but amazing combination, the clash of fans was hysterical...and then the 3rd time with Rhapsody which was amazing as well!!! The second time I saw them was at this dive of a venue in Salem Ma and my buddy and I actually got invited on their bus after the show because we were going insane in the front row but we weren't on there 5 minutes before girls came on and we were left awkwardly sitting there with the drum tech drinking bud light  Eventually we just got up and left but none the less it was awesome!!! 

All Men Play on 10!!!!!!


----------



## maddhatir

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Mustis and Vortex left Dimmu Borgir. I luved Vortex's voice!
http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/BlabberMouth.Net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=126138


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> Mustis and Vortex left Dimmu Borgir. I luved Vortex's voice!
> http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/BlabberMouth.Net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=126138



Everything will be ok clean vocalists in Black Metal can easily replaced now if Shagrath left then Dimmu would be in trouble. I mean there is no denying Vortex's work on "Death Cult Armageddon" was phenomenal and he will be missed by fans but Dimmu are so good that you won't even notice he is missing going forward especially if they replace him, which will be up to Shagrath and Galder as I doubt Nuclear Blast would force the issue.  

But if you like I.C.S Vortex, have you checked out his other bands? You probably know he was vocalist/bass for Broknagar on the albums "The Archaic Course" and "Quintessence". But he was also the lead vocalist on the album "Sideshow Symphonies" by Arcturus. It is an ok album former Dimmu Borgir member Hellhammer is also in that band they aren't heavy they are more like Atmospheric Artsy Black Metal. I am sure he has done other things but that's all I can remember and I am too lazy to look it up LOL....Blast it Loud and Proud


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> Everything will be ok clean vocalists in Black Metal can easily replaced now if Shagrath left then Dimmu would be in trouble. I mean there is no denying Vortex's work on "Death Cult Armageddon" was phenomenal and he will be missed by fans but Dimmu are so good that you won't even notice he is missing going forward especially if they replace him, which will be up to Shagrath and Galder as I doubt Nuclear Blast would force the issue.
> 
> But if you like I.C.S Vortex, have you checked out his other bands? You probably know he was vocalist/bass for Broknagar on the albums "The Archaic Course" and "Quintessence". But he was also the lead vocalist on the album "Sideshow Symphonies" by Arcturus. It is an ok album former Dimmu Borgir member Hellhammer is also in that band they aren't heavy they are more like Atmospheric Artsy Black Metal. I am sure he has done other things but that's all I can remember and I am too lazy to look it up LOL....Blast it Loud and Proud



Thanks for the info Metal.

I have never checked out his other bands. I will check out the harder stuff. I just remember seeing them live for the first time and was blown away by his vocals. 

Hey- Am I the only one who LUVS the song, _Wild Rover of Hell _by Volbeat??? I especially like the chorus. I am not sure what to think of them. I like the singers voice, but the music is a bit mellow. Not sure why they play them on Liquid Metal??? I would say they might be the most mellow band they play on that station.


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Thanks for the info Metal.
> 
> I have never checked out his other bands. I will check out the harder stuff. I just remember seeing them live for the first time and was blown away by his vocals.
> 
> Hey- Am I the only one who LUVS the song, _Wild Rover of Hell _by Volbeat??? I especially like the chorus. I am not sure what to think of them. I like the singers voice, but the music is a bit mellow. Not sure why they play them on Liquid Metal??? I would say they might be the most mellow band they play on that station.



Volbeat are good they are Groove Metal so it makes sense that they are played on Liquid Metal., although I am kind of surprised that they play them as they aren't on a major US or even European record label. I may be wrong but I think that they are on their own or a very small one out of Denmark. Of course that could have changed they could very well have signed with someone I haven't been paying attention to them as of late. I haven't heard any of their recent stuff but I have the album "Rock the Rebel/ Metal the Devil" and it is 100% bad @zz.   I haven't heard that song it must be off of their newest album I will check it out today, but if it is anything like their other stuff it is going to be awesome


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> Volbeat are good they are Groove Metal so it makes sense that they are played on Liquid Metal.,



I thought it is odd b/c Liquid Metal squeezes Volbeat between some Napalm Death and some Cannibal Corpse! 

Definitely not the same "rip the flesh from your face" kinda music! 

Hey! How are our 2 post-op metal patients feeling today!?


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

maddhatir said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> Mustis and Vortex left Dimmu Borgir. I luved Vortex's voice!
> http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/BlabberMouth.Net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=126138


  And Metal Church is no more, but that's old news.  Still makes me sad, though.


metalis4ever said:


> now if Shagrath left then Dimmu would be in trouble.


Agreed!


maddhatir said:


> Hey- Am I the only one who LUVS the song, _Wild Rover of Hell _by Volbeat??? I especially like the chorus. I am not sure what to think of them. I like the singers voice, but the music is a bit mellow. Not sure why they play them on Liquid Metal??? I would say they might be the most mellow band they play on that station.


I like it too.  Seems to be the song of the month on Liquid Metal.  Every time I turn it on they play that song.  That one and Wrong Answer by Municipal Waste.  I'm not picky, I like that one too.


maddhatir said:


> Hey! How are our 2 post-op metal patients feeling today!?



Admitted back into the hospital.  There's cerebrospinal fluid gushing out of the incision in my spine.  Needless to say, I didn't make it to LoG/Gwar/JFAC last night.  I've been stuck in this hospital since early yesterday.


----------



## maddhatir

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> :Admitted back into the hospital.  There's cerebrospinal fluid gushing out of the incision in my spine.  Needless to say, I didn't make it to LoG/Gwar/JFAC last night.  I've been stuck in this hospital since early yesterday.



OMG- not more trouble!!!!!?? I am so sorry you are going through all of this!

Sending positive thoughts your way


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> I thought it is odd b/c Liquid Metal squeezes Volbeat between some Napalm Death and some Cannibal Corpse!
> 
> Definitely not the same "rip the flesh from your face" kinda music!
> 
> Hey! How are our 2 post-op metal patients feeling today!?



Yeah I feel you, but Metal is Metal as long as it's True Metal they can be played in any order. When you think about it before Lacuna Coil got big in the US they used to tour with Cannibal Corpse same with bands like The Gathering, typically speaking as long as bands are accepted by Brothers and Sisters of True Metal any band can play with any other even if it doesn't make sense. The exception of course being with the extreme Black Metal and Death Metal under grounds respectively.....Like I said I saw Immortal and Manowar play the same show in 2003 talk about oil and water...But as different as the fans were they respected one another because True Metal is True Metal..Now the first opener was Chimaira and they rightfully got booed off the stage for the posers they are LOL It was so awesome they played 1 song and got off the stage it was the coolest thing I have ever seen at a show, every single person in the venue either turned their backs to the stage or left the floor. The lead singer stopped and started whining and attacking the crowd and everyone was silent with back turned it was as if we were all fighting as one and he whimpered off and said something to the effect of "fine you guys don't want to hear us we wont make you listen" ...When they got off the stage everyone started cheering and chanting "We Want Metal" ....

I still have some discomfort but not bad I am recovering quite nicely and the Oxy is *amazing*  Thanks for asking  

And Tat2ddisneymom I hope you are back on your feet soon  Sorry you missed that show....


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> Yeah I feel you, but Metal is Metal as long as it's True Metal they can be played in any order. When you think about it before Lacuna Coil got big in the US they used to tour with Cannibal Corpse same with bands like The Gathering, typically speaking as long as bands are accepted by Brothers and Sisters of True Metal any band can play with any other even if it doesn't make sense. The exception of course being with the extreme Black Metal and Death Metal under grounds respectively.....Like I said I saw Immortal and Manowar play the same show in 2003 talk about oil and water...But as different as the fans were they respected one another because True Metal is True Metal..Now the first opener was Chimaira and they rightfully got booed off the stage for the posers they are LOL It was so awesome they played 1 song and got off the stage it was the coolest thing I have ever seen at a show, every single person in the venue either turned their backs to the stage or left the floor. The lead singer stopped and started whining and attacking the crowd and everyone was silent with back turned it was as if we were all fighting as one and he whimpered off and said something to the effect of "fine you guys don't want to hear us we wont make you listen" ...When they got off the stage everyone started cheering and chanting "We Want Metal" ....



See, I hate Lacuna Coil (Kitty, I think I mentioned something about not liking Iwrestledabearonce- oh dear god- when their music comes on feel like an ice pick is being shoved into my brain- I am not a fan of chicas). bleck. 

I am a picky metal fan. I can hate bands. Just b/c it is metal does not mean I like it. I have to enjoy what I hear. 

But- you say Chimaira are posers!!!?? Get out- I really like them. What makes them posers? Inquiring minds need to know.



> I still have some discomfort but not bad I am recovering quite nicely and the Oxy is *amazing*  Thanks for asking
> 
> And Tat2ddisneymom I hope you are back on your feet soon  Sorry you missed that show....



Well- you be a good boy and keep taking that Oxy....and eating ice cream (OK, so I get my medical advice from Cindy Brady!)


----------



## andy.b

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> Admitted back into the hospital.  There's cerebrospinal fluid gushing out of the incision in my spine.  Needless to say, I didn't make it to LoG/Gwar/JFAC last night.  I've been stuck in this hospital since early yesterday.


Ouch, sorry to hear that. I'm hoping to go to that concert when it comes to Milwaukee. But I know I'll be standing farther back when Gwar plays...I don't wanna get covered in Gwar juice.
It seems like most people here listen to more of the "older" metal.  Does anybody like the newer, death/prog metal? I like those bands the best (Between the Buried and Me, The Black Dahlia Murder, etc.)


----------



## maddhatir

andy.b said:


> Ouch, sorry to hear that. I'm hoping to go to that concert when it comes to Milwaukee. But I know I'll be standing farther back when Gwar plays...I don't wanna get covered in Gwar juice.
> It seems like most people here listen to more of the "older" metal.  Does anybody like the newer, death/prog metal? I like those bands the best (Between the Buried and Me, The Black Dahlia Murder, etc.)



Hi!

Ewwww- Gwar juice............put on a raincoat!




maddhatir said:


> Band question for you all..............
> Anyone ever hear of _*Between the Buried and Me*_?
> I am listening to them now and I cannot say much for the vocals, but OMG- the guitars are frickin' awesome!
> Any info?





Brocktoon said:


> I never really paid much attention to them, and then I saw them open for Opeth and Dream Theater last year. They put on a killer set! So I decided to check out thier stuff and was kinda underwhelmed. *Of course then I heard 'Colors' and was floored  They really hit it out of the park with that CD ... One of my favorite prog-metal CDs of recent years*.
> 
> They're definately prog-metal and take some getting used to. They've got some of the quirkiness of System of a Down or Faith no More, with some crazy instrument skills. The more you listen to them, the more it sort of clicks. Their earlier stuff is hit/miss, but I'd recommend picking up a copy of 'Colors' or 'Colors Live'. They're going to have a hard time topping that for a follow-up.





Brocktoon said:


> California is one of my all time fav CDs ... and Lateralus is probably high on my list as well
> While I consider myself to have a very strong knowledge of all things music and know my way around metal, I am but a simple novice compared to Metalis4ever
> 
> Surprisingly, I think my top two bands of the last few years aren't even metal    I kinda listen to everything. * But, my favorite flavors of music still remain prog/fusion and metal*. I don't know how anyone can truly appreciate music and not like some form of METAL ??



I guess Brock would be your "go to" prog metal dude!


----------



## andy.b

Guess all I had to do was look a couple pages back...


maddhatir said:


> Band question for you all..............
> 
> Anyone ever hear of _Between the Buried and Me_?
> 
> I am listening to them now and I cannot say much for the vocals, but OMG- the guitars are frickin' awesome!
> 
> Any info?


They're definitely my favorite band, everybody in the band is soo talented.
I don't know what you listened to but this is my favorite song of all time. My favorite part is 6:42, that part of the solo is amazing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKQSe3TatPQ 
As for his vocals, he does have a good singing voice.  They have an amazing CD that has covers of Queen, Pink Floyd and a bunch others.  He has awesome falsetto too(I think that's what it's called) like at 6:20 in this video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EVA9N5tJQA
That might be too much info, haha, but I love that band.


maddhatir said:


> Hi!
> 
> Ewwww- Gwar juice............put on a raincoat!
> 
> I guess Brock would be your "go to" prog metal dude!


Haha, I don't want the be that guy.


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> See, I hate Lacuna Coil (Kitty, I think I mentioned something about not liking Iwrestledabearonce- oh dear god- when their music comes on feel like an ice pick is being shoved into my brain- I am not a fan of chicas). bleck.
> 
> I am a picky metal fan. I can hate bands. Just b/c it is metal does not mean I like it. I have to enjoy what I hear.
> 
> But- you say Chimaira are posers!!!?? Get out- I really like them. What makes them posers? Inquiring minds need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> Well- you be a good boy and keep taking that Oxy....and eating ice cream (OK, so I get my medical advice from Cindy Brady!)





Ohh I completely agree I don't like a band just because they are Metal they do have to sound good but I do respect them for example I despise Dying Fetus I can't stand anything they have done musically but I respect them because they are Metal.  

I disagree with you I love female vocals, although like you I can't stand iwrestledabearonce , their songs are funny and different but they are a one trick pony and when the trick gets old so do they......But yeah I can name about 20 female fronted or co-fronted bands that I absolutely love...Walls of Jericho, Matriarch, Leaves' Eye, Sinergy, Arch Enemy, Epica, Battlelore, Theatre of Tragedy, Angtoria, Nightwish, Within Temptation, After Forever, Doro, Imperia, Tristania, Krypteria, Season's End, Sirenia, To Mera, Amberian Dawn...... You don't know what you are missing 

I loathe Chimaira, I don't respect them at all and it's not because they are  metalcore I listen to plenty of metalcore after all I grew up in the Boston scene which is one of the birth places of metalcore. The Boston melodic hardcore style really helped form the sub-genre in the late 90's with bands such as Diecast, Shadows Fall, Unearth and then later Killswitch Engage and others kind of picking up where New York greats Vision of Disorder left off.....

Anyway I only called Chimaira Posers because they had no place playing with True Metal bands such as Immortal and Manowar and they deserved the treatment/reception they got....Other bands get the same Massachusetts welcome when they play with bands they shouldn't. Another great example is Horse the Band every time they play with Metal bands they get booed and rightfully so as they do not belong. Bands like that should either tour with other bands that are similar to them such as Hatebreed, Snapcase or the metalcore flavor of the month or with Nu/ Alternative Metal (aka Hard Rock) bands such as Silent Civilian/ Spineshank, Soulfly, Static-X etc....I don't know what it is about Chimaira maybe its because they are from the Mid West  I seem to have this immense dislike for hard rock bands out of the Mid West Slipknot, Mudvayne and Chimaira all garbage lol or it could be I just don't like hard rock  Hmmmm I will have to do some research on this to see if there is 1 single band that I respect or listen to out of the Mid West....

Sorry about the length, if you couldn't tell due to the time off from work with surgery recovery I am wicked bored, plus I am hoped up on Oxy


----------



## metalis4ever

andy.b said:


> Ouch, sorry to hear that. I'm hoping to go to that concert when it comes to Milwaukee. But I know I'll be standing farther back when Gwar plays...I don't wanna get covered in Gwar juice.
> It seems like most people here listen to more of the "older" metal.  Does anybody like the newer, death/prog metal? I like those bands the best (Between the Buried and Me, The Black Dahlia Murder, etc.)



I listen to "newer" bands as well but the originals or as you said "older" bands can not be over played as they rule all that is Metal....I am not sure what you mean by "older" either...Death Metal has only been around since the late 80's early 90's and didn't really grow on a huge level until the 90's..Also the two bands you named are nearly a decade old so do you mean "newer" as in the past decade? Or even "newer"?...I am just asking for clarification because I can recommend a bunch of bands for you to listen to either way like maddhatir said Brocktoon  is the Prog Metal expert but I will give you a few Progessive Death Metal,  Progressive Metalcore, and Progressive Metal bands both underground and popular to check out that have formed within the past decade....Here are a few off the top of my head that I know for starters I am sure Brocktoon will give you a few more.....

100 Knives Inside, Voodoo Hill, Alley, Love Forsaken, Infernal Doom, The Kris Norris Projekt, and The Great Collapse......


----------



## maddhatir

andy.b said:


> Guess all I had to do was look a couple pages back...
> 
> They're definitely my favorite band, everybody in the band is soo talented.
> I don't know what you listened to but this is my favorite song of all time. My favorite part is 6:42, that part of the solo is amazing.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKQSe3TatPQ
> As for his vocals, he does have a good singing voice.  They have an amazing CD that has covers of Queen, Pink Floyd and a bunch others.  He has awesome falsetto too(I think that's what it's called) like at 6:20 in this video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EVA9N5tJQA
> That might be too much info, haha, but I love that band.
> 
> Haha, I don't want the be that guy.



Thanks Andy- I will give the clips a listen!



metalis4ever said:


> I disagree with you I love female vocals, although like you I can't stand iwrestledabearonce , their songs are funny and different but they are a one trick pony and when the trick gets old so do they......But yeah I can name about 20 female fronted or co-fronted bands that I absolutely love...Walls of Jericho, Matriarch, Leaves' Eye, Sinergy, Arch Enemy, Epica, Battlelore, Theatre of Tragedy, Angtoria, Nightwish, Within Temptation, After Forever, Doro, Imperia, Tristania, Krypteria, Season's End, Sirenia, To Mera, Amberian Dawn...... You don't know what you are missing



I DO luv Arch Enemy- I think I mentioned before that I do not put Angela in the catagory of "female" singer She is kick @$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really need to see them live. 



> Another great example is *Horse the Band *every time they play with Metal bands they get booed and rightfully so as they do not belong



Funny you mention them- Liquid Metal started playing them recently. I can't say I even remember what they sound like. I just remember seeing their name going across my receiver. 



> Bands like that should either tour with other bands that are similar to them such as Hatebreed, Snapcase or the metalcore flavor of the month or with Nu/ Alternative Metal (aka Hard Rock) bands such as Silent Civilian/ Spineshank, *Soulfly*, Static-X etc....



Also like the Cavalera Bros aka Cavalera Conspiracy and Sepultura (definately NOT from the Mid-West)

Static X- I can live without. 




> Sorry about the length, if you couldn't tell due to the time off from work with surgery recovery I am wicked bored, plus I am hoped up on Oxy



No apologies needed!

Not sure if you watch the Showtime series, Nurse Jackie- but on one episode, this young woman was brought into Jackie's ER. Jackie found out the woman was taking Vicodin for a while, just for fun anyway- the woman was on her honeymoon in NYC and she thought since she was on her honeymoon- she would not "need" it.  She was brought into the ER with severe stomach pains. 

Jackie found out the woman was taking Vicodin and told her you cannot just stop taking it, you need to wean off of it to avoid the severe withdrawl syptoms. 

The young woman said she liked it "because when you take it- it is like the happiest day of your life!" Now does that explain the feeling of the Oxy?!


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Thanks Andy- I will give the clips a listen!
> 
> 
> 
> I DO luv Arch Enemy- I think I mentioned before that I do not put Angela in the catagory of "female" singer She is kick @$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really need to see them live.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you mention them- Liquid Metal started playing them recently. I can't say I even remember what they sound like. I just remember seeing their name going across my receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> Also like the Cavalera Bros aka Cavalera Conspiracy and Sepultura (definately NOT from the Mid-West)
> 
> Static X- I can live without.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No apologies needed!
> 
> Not sure if you watch the Showtime series, Nurse Jackie- but on one episode, this young woman was brought into Jackie's ER. Jackie found out the woman was taking Vicodin for a while, just for fun anyway- the woman was on her honeymoon in NYC and she thought since she was on her honeymoon- she would not "need" it.  She was brought into the ER with severe stomach pains.
> 
> Jackie found out the woman was taking Vicodin and told her you cannot just stop taking it, you need to wean off of it to avoid the severe withdrawl syptoms.
> 
> The young woman said she liked it "because when you take it- it is like the happiest day of your life!" Now does that explain the feeling of the Oxy?!




I only mentioned Soulfly because they are Nu Metal so bands such as Chimaira are better suited touring with Nu Metal bands as opposed to True Metal bands...Don't get me wrong just because they are Nu Metal doesn't make them bad I love Soulfly but they are what they are and they are Nu Metal....The difference being is that Soulfly can almost get away with playing with Metal bands because of Max but if you notice they don't even bother because they know that is not their fan base which was my point with Chimaira and others like them they should know their fan base and stick to it.....

Horse the Band are "nintendo-core" Gardbage...I almost hate them as much as Slipknot, Mudvayne and Chimaira along with all other Mid West Nu Metal Hard Rock bands but not quite  See my hatred for music form the Mid West runs deep, although is Wisconsin considered the Mid West? because that would blow up my theory as there used to be a Milwaukee Death Metal Festival.....

Yes the "happiest day of your life" sensation is spot on except for today I am touchy today but I think that's because I am in a ton of pain and the Oxy isn't helping  I would double the dose but I don't want to be like this guy 


Anyway I know it's off topic but I am going to Ring of Honor in Boston tonight...one of the last shows for Brian Danielson and Nigel McGuiness as they signed with the WWE..I am pumped I get to see them one last time in a small venue before they hit the big time!!!


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> Anyway I know it's off topic but I am going to Ring of Honor in Boston tonight...one of the last shows for Brian Danielson and Nigel McGuiness as they signed with the WWE..I am pumped I get to see them one last time in a small venue before they hit the big time!!!



Oh god my younger brother was SO into wrestling in the 80s and 90s!

 I went to a wrestling match once. My cousin was BIG into Rowdy Roddy Piper- He, DH and I  (BF at the time) went to a match in Philly. Well, my cousin got into a fight with someone in the crowd b/c they hated Roddy Piper (and it could be b/c my cousin was wearing a KILT!) and my cousin got kicked out of the arena Yeah- we left too. 

And my next wrestling encounter was in the 90s. I was at my chiropractors office in NJ. There was an odd looking guy (as in big, long hair- just not someone you see if your chiros office) sitting in the waiting room too. He was talking to another big guy he was with. 

When I went in to see my chiro I asked who it was- he said it was Raven. I had no idea who Raven was until I mentioned it to some people and they knew him- they said he would say "What about me? What about Raven?" I have no idea what that meant- but I still say it to this day b/c I thought it was funny

Have fun!


----------



## maddhatir

Liquid Metal was playing Kreator, and I thought it was funny that they are showing this on the display
*Kreator/Roots of Vegetarian Metal* Being a veghead myself- I LUV it!

I was surprised to see some of the heavy bands/members into vegan/vegetarianism! 

Kreator
Carcass (fitting name)
Naplam Death
Celtic Frost
Between The Buried And Me
As I Lay Dying
Killswitch Engage

Just a tid-bit of metal info


----------



## APX

You forgot to add Cattle Decapitation into the vegan metal bands.


----------



## maddhatir

APX said:


> You forgot to add Cattle Decapitation into the vegan metal bands.




Cattle Decapitation, Carcass, I have to go and check to see if their names refer to something specificly vegan, or is it tongue in cheek

ETA- I did not know that CD songs were about animal cruelty and meat processing. I heard a song of theirs in the past, but never paid attention to the words (well, if I could understand the words that is) So their name and act is to draw attention to the problem. Now I know!


----------



## APX

Yeah, their all Vegan, and all of their songs are replacing the animals that are used for meat/testing/etc. with humans, so they can understand.


----------



## andy.b

I think some guys in Lamb of God are vegans too.


----------



## bwaite01

I am into Metallica, Megadeth, Anthrax, Children of Bodom, In Flames, Wintersun, Kalmah, Arch Enemy, Lamb of God. just to name a few, but for me to like them there has to be a lot of good guitar work. Not just rhythm guitars tuned in B or lower like a lot of new metal bands.


----------



## Brocktoon

maddhatir said:


> Hey Brock- DH and I were in the city this weekend- we ate and had some beers at the Good Dog Bar!  Ever been?


 
Is that the place where they stuff the cheese inside the burger? I'm pretty sure I've been there a few times and enjoyed it. It's right near Monk's Cafe, which is considered one of the best Belgian beer bars in the world. Monk's has become way too trendy over the past couple years though, and gets packed with tons of yuppie types who go there just to be seen ... it's a freakin' shame. Actually, I really hate heading into the city, or more exact I hate driving in the city. It's pain trying to find my way around and find decent parking.

When I do head out to the Electric Factory, there's a cool local beer bar in Northern Liberties call The Standard Tap. The food's not too bad, and they have a killer local microbrew selection.



metalis4ever said:


> BTW I listened to the new Megadeth on the pain meds and it still didn't make it sound good ...Definitely the worst album out of their last 3 releases...having said that it is still better than anything metallica has put out since 1989.... Dave you lost a few battles but you have won the Metal war


 
Yeah, at first I though the new Megadeth wasn't too bad, but it's sounding pretty uninspired after multiple listens. I think it's still better than United Abominations, but I thought The System has Failed was the best of their recent recordings.



andy.b said:


> Does anybody like the newer, death/prog metal? I like those bands the best (Between the Buried and Me, The Black Dahlia Murder, etc.)


 
Surprisingly my progressive metal catalog is pretty narrow. Probably Cynic, Death, Mastodon, and Opeth would be my favorites. BTBM is hit/miss for me, but like I've mentioned, I think Colors is freakin' amazing.

A lot of the prog I listen to would probably be considered on the border of metal, and more like harder prog-rock. Stuff like Dream Theater, Sprial Architect, Spastic Ink, Planet X ...

My favorite prog band for the past couple years would be Porcupine Tree. They're sort of a like modern Pink Floyd with a little bit of a harder King Crimson vibe. Riverside, a Polish prog-rock band, has also been a favorite of mine. They're sort of like a mix of Tool, Dream Theater, and Floyd, with vocals that sound like David Gahan (Depeche Mode).


----------



## andy.b

Speaking of iwrestledabearonce, my friend gave me their cd this weekend.  Some parts are like, "ok, thats sort of cool" but most of the time it's "wt* is this?"  I could definitely deal without the singer and the weird techno deals they have going on half the time.


Brocktoon said:


> Surprisingly my progressive metal catalog is pretty narrow. Probably Cynic, Death, Mastodon, and Opeth would be my favorites. BTBM is hit/miss for me, but like I've mentioned, I think Colors is freakin' amazing.


Mine is too.  I really only put that because two of my favorite bands are prog or some sort of it (BTBAM and Protest the Hero, Mastodon is up there too, though.)


----------



## maddhatir

Brocktoon said:


> Is that the place where they stuff the cheese inside the burger? I'm pretty sure I've been there a few times and enjoyed it. It's right near Monk's Cafe, which is considered one of the best Belgian beer bars in the world. Monk's has become way too trendy over the past couple years though, and gets packed with tons of yuppie types who go there just to be seen ... it's a freakin' shame. Actually, I really hate heading into the city, or more exact I hate driving in the city. It's pain trying to find my way around and find decent parking.



We love the city. We go during the day on Sat or Sun so the parking is not bad. I know the area very well. If you go to South Street there is an "inexpensive" parking garage right by Head House Sq. we parked there when we saw Gojira at the TLA. When we are heading to Walnut street, we just park at the Holiday Inn on (11th?) and Walnut. Rght next to Naked Chocolate- UGH! Have you ever been there and tried their "drinking chocolate"!!!?

Northern Liberties- believe it or not, we are not familiar with that part of the city. We rarely cross the highway to that side. Is that by the Eastern State Penitentiary??? We have been there a few times.  

I forgot all about Monks. I have been reading about that place for years! We have to get there! "To be seen"??? Tell the yups to sit the hell down and drink a good beer, no one wants to see their sorry @$$es! Get out of the way so I can start trying some beers  I would have to poke some eyes out in that joint!

Yes- Good Dog's burger has the cheese in the middle. I have GOT to tell you about the most incredible beer *I* have ever had there. It is made by Phila Brewing Co- it is called "Joe" Coffee Stout OMG! As soon as you put the glass up to your nose you can smell the coffee and chocolate! I actually have been e-mailing PBC back and forth about it. It is not out in South Jersey yet. Maybe Nov. But we can go their brewery in Kensington to get cases for $25!!! We just might grab our bullet proof vests and head on over Yes- The beer is literally "to die for"

We did go to a place in South Jersey yesterday to try more beers- it is called The Pour House in Westmont on Haddon Ave. 112 bottled beers and about 15 on tap! It is owned by PJ Wheelihans. We will be back.

Sorry metal peeps for being OT!

OK- I will add something about metal- only 31 days 'til Lamb of God!!!!!!


----------



## darkautumn6669

metalis4ever said:


> I only mentioned Soulfly because they are Nu Metal so bands such as Chimaira are better suited touring with Nu Metal bands as opposed to True Metal bands...Don't get me wrong just because they are Nu Metal doesn't make them bad I love Soulfly but they are what they are and they are Nu Metal....The difference being is that Soulfly can almost get away with playing with Metal bands because of Max but if you notice they don't even bother because they know that is not their fan base which was my point with Chimaira and others like them they should know their fan base and stick to it.....
> 
> Horse the Band are "nintendo-core" Gardbage...I almost hate them as much as Slipknot, Mudvayne and Chimaira along with all other Mid West Nu Metal Hard Rock bands but not quite  See my hatred for music form the Mid West runs deep, although is Wisconsin considered the Mid West? because that would blow up my theory as there used to be a Milwaukee Death Metal Festival.....
> 
> Yes the "happiest day of your life" sensation is spot on except for today I am touchy today but I think that's because I am in a ton of pain and the Oxy isn't helping  I would double the dose but I don't want to be like this guy
> 
> 
> Anyway I know it's off topic but I am going to Ring of Honor in Boston tonight...one of the last shows for Brian Danielson and Nigel McGuiness as they signed with the WWE..I am pumped I get to see them one last time in a small venue before they hit the big time!!!



Hi Metal  

I was with you at one of the many shows at the Palladium in Worcester when that horrible band Horse the Band was virtually booed off the stage  I was at the Palldium ( it's in Worcester Ma for those who haven't heard of it) for the King'sX, Hammerfall, Blind Guardian show and Hammerfall went on first and played like 5 songs and absolutely killed it...Then King's X came on and after the first song the crowd started chanting Hammerfall  The guitarist was so pissed that he was like "you people are the worst fans ever" so then the crowd just started booing and started a King's X sucks chant. So they played their set and just walked off and the guitarist gave us the bird as he walked off. That was before we knew each other Anthony I mean Metalis4ever  were you there? I know you go to every metal show that comes through our way just curious....

BTW I agree with you completely Chimaira are awful and I think you are spot on with bands from the mid-west I can't think of one good one either.. Although my guilty pleasure is from Chicago Disturbed but you probably despise them since they are not Metal  Hence why they are my guilty pleasure. But I think you are right though I can't think of one True Metal band from the mid-west just nu-metal stuff sorry I know you hate tat term but whatever 

Sorry for the OT but how's the wifey?


----------



## maddhatir

Welcome darkautumn!

Has anyone seen the new Behemoth vid for _Ov Fire and The Void_? They are censoring the darn thing b/c of a few ****s! Give me a break! (ETA- OMG- we can't even say the Boo word for, breasts???!)  Ya know what made me sick, was watching them shove feathers into their mouths towards the end of the vid Now THAT was gross. 

You can find the uncensored vid on Metal Blade. 

The song is just KICK @$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I crank it up until the house shakes!


----------



## metalis4ever

darkautumn6669 said:


> Hi Metal
> 
> I was with you at one of the many shows at the Palladium in Worcester when that horrible band Horse the Band was virtually booed off the stage  I was at the Palldium ( it's in Worcester Ma for those who haven't heard of it) for the King'sX, Hammerfall, Blind Guardian show and Hammerfall went on first and played like 5 songs and absolutely killed it...Then King's X came on and after the first song the crowd started chanting Hammerfall  The guitarist was so pissed that he was like "you people are the worst fans ever" so then the crowd just started booing and started a King's X sucks chant. So they played their set and just walked off and the guitarist gave us the bird as he walked off. That was before we knew each other Anthony I mean Metalis4ever  were you there? I know you go to every metal show that comes through our way just curious....
> 
> BTW I agree with you completely Chimaira are awful and I think you are spot on with bands from the mid-west I can't think of one good one either.. Although my guilty pleasure is from Chicago Disturbed but you probably despise them since they are not Metal  Hence why they are my guilty pleasure. But I think you are right though I can't think of one True Metal band from the mid-west just nu-metal stuff sorry I know you hate tat term but whatever
> 
> Sorry for the OT but how's the wifey?



HEY VICKIE  errrrrr DarkAutumn6669 ..you're s/n is ridiculous btw you are so Black Metal you don't even know it  Actually I know you do which is the scary part 

I was indeed at that Blind Guardian show however due to a flat tire I made it right before Blind Guardian took the stage but I heard about the shenanigans you speak of. I probably would have been the only one cheering as I enjoy King's X although they don't belong touring with Hammerfall and Blind Guardian yet another great example of a band going on tour with the wrong bands. 

Speaking of shows in our area are you going to the Obituary/ Goat Whre/ Krisiun/Beserker / warbringer show this Wendesday? I may and I know Ben is but let me know if you are and if I am fully recovered from surgery I will meet up with you at the show 

Anyone else going or have gone to that show in your area?

What about anyone else going to any of these upcoming shows? I am going to hit at least 5 or 6 if not all of these.....Tis the Season for Metal Shows Woooo!!!!

- *Dragonforce/ Sonata Arctica / Taking Dawn *

-  *Satyricon/Bleeding Through/Chthonic*

*-Hethenfest featuring Eluveitie / Belphegor / Alestorm/ Kivimetsan Druidi / Vried*

-  *Vader/Decrepit Birth / Warbringer/ The Amenta / Augury/ Swashbuckle*

- * Marduk/ Nachtmystium / Mantic Ritual/ Black Anvil / Merrimack*

- *Ensiferum/ Hypocrisy / Ex Deo / Blackguard*

- * Municipal Waste/Brutal Truth / Phobia / Cauldron*

- *Hatebreed/ Cannibal Corpse / Unearth / Hate Eternal/ Thy Will Be Done*

- * Nile/ Immolation / Krisiun/ Abigail Williams/ Dreaming Dead*

- *Epica*

I am definitely hitting Heathenfest and the Vader show because of Alestorm and Swashbuckle...Pirate Metal Rules  Arrrrggghhhh!!!  and I am definitely hitting Epica I have wanted to see them for a while....


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Welcome darkautumn!
> 
> Has anyone seen the new Behemoth vid for _Ov Fire and The Void_? They are censoring the darn thing b/c of a few ****s! Give me a break! (ETA- OMG- we can't even say the Boo word for, breasts???!)  Ya know what made me sick, was watching them shove feathers into their mouths towards the end of the vid Now THAT was gross.
> 
> You can find the uncensored vid on Metal Blade.
> 
> The song is just KICK @$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I crank it up until the house shakes!



That video is so f'n Metal    Stupid Censors Stupid Energy


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> Anyone else going or have gone to that show in your area?



I _think_ my brother went to the show last night in Phily- I have not talked to him. 



> What about anyone else going to any of these upcoming shows? I am going to hit at least 5 or 6 if not all of these.....Tis the Season for Metal Shows Woooo!!!!
> 
> - *Hatebreed/ Cannibal Corpse / Unearth / Hate Eternal/ Thy Will Be Done*
> ....



 You ARE the man!!!!

I want my Cannibal Corpse and I can get it on Dec 20th in Philly! I did not even know they were coming. I have to check and see if tix are on sale yet!

I've seen Unearth before and liked them. So this means I get to see Hatebreed 2x in as many months!? Too cool. 

Checked and tix not on sale yet-- I have to wait patiently. 

Thanks Metal!


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> I _think_ my brother went to the show last night in Phily- I have not talked to him.
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE the man!!!!
> 
> I want my Cannibal Corpse and I can get it on Dec 20th in Philly! I did not even know they were coming. I have to check and see if tix are on sale yet!
> 
> I've seen Unearth before and liked them. So this means I get to see Hatebreed 2x in as many months!? Too cool.
> 
> Checked and tix not on sale yet-- I have to wait patiently.
> 
> Thanks Metal!



No Prob  Hope you have fun!! Yeah Unearth are from Massachusetts so I have seen them at least a dozen times mostly back in the late 90's when they were hardcore / metalcore...Now they have become that weird hybrid of Metalcore/ New American Thrash which I find so strange i don't get how the two can be combined but it's the new thing these days...Speaking of Thy Will Be Done are really good I have seen them a few times as well and each time they impressed me. My buddies *cough, cough* hardcore band got Thy Will Be Done to headline their show a few months ago so they could actually get people to show up it was a good show...even though I can't stand Hardcore kids they are so annoying but I am sure they feel the same about us Metal Heads...It's hard for me to say I even like Thy Will Be Done considering they are Christian Metalcore *vomit* but I have to admit lyrics aside their really solid......Search on youtube for Thy Will Be Done- And Fire Will Fall which in my opinion is their best song.....But you will see what I mean by Christian Metalcore especially with the lyrics LOL Them on tour with Cannibal Corpse should lead to some hilarious stories.......


----------



## Brocktoon

maddhatir said:


> Yes- Good Dog's burger has the cheese in the middle. I have GOT to tell you about the most incredible beer *I* have ever had there. It is made by Phila Brewing Co- it is called "Joe" Coffee Stout OMG! As soon as you put the glass up to your nose you can smell the coffee and chocolate! I actually have been e-mailing PBC back and forth about it. It is not out in South Jersey yet. Maybe Nov. But we can go their brewery in Kensington to get cases for $25!!! We just might grab our bullet proof vests and head on over Yes- The beer is literally "to die for"
> 
> Sorry metal peeps for being OT!


 
I'll probably be OT for just a bit as well ... I'm a huge beer geek.

My local beer store mentioned that PBC's 'Joe' in bottles should be out in the next few weeks, so I haven't seen any bottles over in PA yet either. If you haven't tried it yet, Flying Fish (based in Cherry Hill), has an Expresso Imperial Porter that is worth checking out if you like the coffee overtones.

I don't know if you know the history of the Yards / PBC breakup. It's created quite a little turf battle for the top 'based in Philly' brewer. I'm a Yards man myself, but I do like PBC's Kenzinger.


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> No Prob  Hope you have fun!! Yeah Unearth are from Massachusetts so I have seen them at least a dozen times mostly back in the late 90's when they were hardcore / metalcore...Now they have become that weird hybrid of Metalcore/ New American Thrash which I find so strange i don't get how the two can be combined but it's the new thing these days...Speaking of Thy Will Be Done are really good I have seen them a few times as well and each time they impressed me. My buddies *cough, cough* hardcore band got Thy Will Be Done to headline their show a few months ago so they could actually get people to show up it was a good show...even though I can't stand Hardcore kids they are so annoying but I am sure they feel the same about us Metal Heads...It's hard for me to say I even like Thy Will Be Done considering they are Christian Metalcore *vomit* but I have to admit lyrics aside their really solid......Search on youtube for Thy Will Be Done- And Fire Will Fall which in my opinion is their best song.....But you will see what I mean by Christian Metalcore especially with the lyrics LOL Them on tour with Cannibal Corpse should lead to some hilarious stories.......



I know I heard a few christian bands that I was surprised....were christian. I love it b/c you have some pea brains, when they hear our music, think you are a "devil worshipper" I tell them one, how can I worship the devil when I do not even BELIEVE there is a devil (that is a whole other subject ) and two- some of the music is done by christian bands! Dummies. 

I heard an interview yesterday with Jamie Josta about the tour. He is psyched to go out with Cannibal Corpse b/c he is such a fan. I have to go and download the new HB CD on iTunes. 

Now you mention the Hardcore kids........ what makes them so different? 

I only ask b/c I can't stand the older "regular" metal fans (not the hardcore adults)- they are just a bunch of idiots. Seems the older they are, the more stupid they act. I, personally, love to go to the shows that draw in a younger crowd. I believe they are more polite and act more like human beings! I do not enjoy going to the larger venues to see metal bands b/c of the older crowds. It is like night and day.



Brocktoon said:


> I'll probably be OT for just a bit as well ... I'm a huge beer geek.
> 
> My local beer store mentioned that PBC's 'Joe' in bottles should be out in the next few weeks, so I haven't seen any bottles over in PA yet either. If you haven't tried it yet, Flying Fish (based in Cherry Hill), has an Expresso Imperial Porter that is worth checking out if you like the coffee overtones.
> 
> I don't know if you know the history of the Yards / PBC breakup. It's created quite a little turf battle for the top 'based in Philly' brewer. I'm a Yards man myself, but I do like PBC's Kenzinger.



OT is fun! We know good music when we hear it AND good beer when we taste it- we all just have GOOD taste- none of us are generic, that is for sure!

I knew nothing about the breakup. I am not that far into it yet. DH has always liked to try different beers. Just a few short weeks ago- I hated Guinness beer b/c I thought it was too bitter and dark! Now look at me! I am enjoying myself discovering all the new beers! I must say- I do prefer the dark. (BTW- my nephew just had a son- his son's middle name is.........Guinness! He wanted it to be his first name, however, his wife said NO WAY! )

I will give the Flying Fish a try. Not sure if you have tried the Left Hand Milk Stout- that is really good. And we just bought some Founders Breakfast Stout, that was also good. But nothing has even came close to the "Joe"! DH said it is not a beer you can drink one after the other (I can!) he said he thinks of it more as a "dessert" beer. Maybe that is why I think it is so good!

Have you ever been to the Triumph Brewery in New Hope? We are always in New Hope and we have not been yet. That is b/c we cannot drag ourselves away from our favorite place, Havana right in town!


----------



## Brocktoon

maddhatir said:


> OT is fun! We know good music when we hear it AND good beer when we taste it- we all just have GOOD taste- none of us are generic, that is for sure!
> 
> I knew nothing about the breakup. I am not that far into it yet. DH has always liked to try different beers. Just a few short weeks ago- I hated Guinness beer b/c I thought it was too bitter and dark! Now look at me! I am enjoying myself discovering all the new beers! I must say- I do prefer the dark. (BTW- my nephew just had a son- his son's middle name is.........Guinness! He wanted it to be his first name, however, his wife said NO WAY! )
> 
> I will give the Flying Fish a try. Not sure if you have tried the Left Hand Milk Stout- that is really good. And we just bought some Founders Breakfast Stout, that was also good. But nothing has even came close to the "Joe"! DH said it is not a beer you can drink one after the other (I can!) he said he thinks of it more as a "dessert" beer. Maybe that is why I think it is so good!
> 
> Have you ever been to the Triumph Brewery in New Hope? We are always in New Hope and we have not been yet. That is b/c we cannot drag ourselves away from our favorite place, Havana right in town!


 
Sounds like you may be more partial to the darker beer like stouts and porter. I'm really not a huge stout and porter fan, but some of my faves are in that category. Brooklyn Brewrry has a killer Chocolate Stout, and Weyerbacher (based in Easton, PA) has an amazing Rasberry Imperial Stout. Both are seasonal and available during the winter months.

I'm more of an ale/lager person. There are a ton great brewers local. Some of my local favorties are Troegs (Harrisburg), Victory (Downingtown), Weyerbacher (Easton), Boaks (North Jersey), Stout's (Adamstown PA), Dogfish Head (Rehoboth DE) ... 

I've never visited Triumph, but I did a dinner train out of New Hope that was catered by Triumph. It wasn't horrible, but the beer was nothing special.

My local watering hole is usually the Manny Brown's in Neshaminy. I like to stay in the 'burbs. They usually keep ~15 taps of rotating microbrews as well as a huge bottle selection. One of the guys that works there is involved with the Philly Beer Scene magazine, and last year they actually had the head brewer from Rogue visit during Philly beer week. The food is OK, but it's priced well, and they have a sandwich called the Fatboy, which is a cheesteak topped with pork roll


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

maddhatir said:


> Now you mention the Hardcore kids........ what makes them so different?



I'm gonna give you my personal opinion on them.  They'll get in their little circle pits, which is completely fine.  But then you look at them and they're flailing their arms around in sort of a windmill kind of way.  Only they're REALLY doing it hard.  Then they'll do cartwheels, kick their legs up in the air.  They are really out for blood.  Which would be fine if they just left it in their little circle pits.  But they don't always.  And if I ever get hit by one of those little ****s, I'm going to *****slap the mother****er so hard he can't remember where he is.

I wish people would just stick to circle pits and moshing.  Even crowd surfing has a tendency to piss me off.


----------



## maddhatir

Brocktoon said:


> Sounds like you may be more partial to the darker beer like stouts and porter. I'm really not a huge stout and porter fan, but some of my faves are in that category. Brooklyn Brewrry has a killer Chocolate Stout, and Weyerbacher (based in Easton, PA) has an amazing Rasberry Imperial Stout. Both are seasonal and available during the winter months.



Yup- I go for the darker beers. I just had the Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin Ale last Sunday. It was OK.  



> I've never visited Triumph, but I did a dinner train out of New Hope that was catered by Triumph. It wasn't horrible, but the beer was nothing special.



We should stick to Havana then! We are never disappointed with the food there.  Maybe just stop into Triumph for a beer just to say we did. 



> The food is OK, but it's priced well, and they have a sandwich called the Fatboy, which is a cheesteak topped with pork roll



Oh geez, sounds like something DH would certainly try!



Tat2ddisneymom said:


> I'm gonna give you my personal opinion on them.  They'll get in their little circle pits, which is completely fine.  But then you look at them and they're flailing their arms around in sort of a windmill kind of way.  Only they're REALLY doing it hard.  Then they'll do cartwheels, kick their legs up in the air.  They are really out for blood.  Which would be fine if they just left it in their little circle pits.  But they don't always.  And if I ever get hit by one of those little ****s, I'm going to *****slap the mother****er so hard he can't remember where he is.
> 
> I wish people would just stick to circle pits and moshing.  Even crowd surfing has a tendency to piss me off.



Hey Nik! How ya feelin"??????

I see your point. I never-ever go on the floor. I like to sit above the crowd and watch the action down below. If I were on the floor and someone hit me, or even banged into me, my first reaction is *anger* and forget it- I would hafta kill someone! 

I usually watch them doing their thing and they always seem to be OK with each other. Maybe I never pay attention to the innocent bystanders


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> I know I heard a few christian bands that I was surprised....were christian. I love it b/c you have some pea brains, when they hear our music, think you are a "devil worshipper" I tell them one, how can I worship the devil when I do not even BELIEVE there is a devil (that is a whole other subject ) and two- some of the music is done by christian bands! Dummies.
> 
> I heard an interview yesterday with Jamie Josta about the tour. He is psyched to go out with Cannibal Corpse b/c he is such a fan. I have to go and download the new HB CD on iTunes.
> 
> Now you mention the Hardcore kids........ what makes them so different?
> 
> I only ask b/c I can't stand the older "regular" metal fans (not the hardcore adults)- they are just a bunch of idiots. Seems the older they are, the more stupid they act. I, personally, love to go to the shows that draw in a younger crowd. I believe they are more polite and act more like human beings! I do not enjoy going to the larger venues to see metal bands b/c of the older crowds. It is like night and day.




Tell me about it...it's like those ignoramuses who say Metal is all rawr rawr rawr....Most people don't know Heavy Metal and I am fine with that. I only correct people who say band is Metal when they are not i.e. Korn, Slipknot, Mudvayne, Marilyn Manson, Rob Zombie, Rage against the Machine, Tool etc..... That's the only time I jump in and defend the honor of Metal whenever someone says Metal is the "music of the Devil" I always look at them and say " and your point being? I don't even waste my breath anymore I used to destroy those peoples lives with an educated assault on the subject of Religion but again it's not worth my time. 

I am not afraid to shout to the world that I am an Atheist, I knew that I was from the 2nd grade forward when I started questioning the things my parents were telling me and the things I was hearing in church. Which really annoyed my parents  In any case the funny thing is most of the bands I listen to are some form of Christian Metal or they are bands that incorporate Christian sentiments i.e. Iron Maiden. So when I hear lyrics like that I just either self interpret them or ignore them. I mean really whats the difference there are plenty of bands who sing about Ancient Religion so what's the difference between Thor and Jesus? Except that Thor is so much more Bad @zz, well that and Thor is not nearly as maleficent as the J man  But that's beside the point you know what I mean  

Did you happen to check out Thy Will Be Done?  I too will have to check out the new Hatebreed I am just not that in to them anymore, not that I was ever a huge, huge fan but in recent years I haven't really paid attention to them. I'll have to check out their latest stuff. 

OK here is the thing with Hardcore kids I have been around them most of my life as I have a ton of Hardcore friends and in the 90's I used to go to hardcore shows every weekend up in Boston. Boston had and still has a huge Hardcore scene. I am talking bands that are mostly now Metalcore but at that point were closer to Hardcore and then other bands that are still Hardcore bands and some Punk mixed in like Diecast, Unearth, Bane, Sick of it All, Snapcase, Sworn Enemy, Blood for Blood, Converge, Vision of Disorder, ZAO, A Fire Inside (AFI), Hot Water Music, H20, Madball, God Forbid...To name a few now remember this is mid to late 90's so before any of them that are big now were big. So nothing has changed from then until now when I go to the occasional Hardcore show it's the same old story. There's always 3 or 4 Hardcore kids who just go around punching people and starting fights which is a slight improvement over the 90's when it used to be a group of idiots who banded together to form this group called FSU it's two swears then F S UP and they would go around punching people in the face who weren't in the pit, then in the pit they would single out the weaker guys and knee them, elbow them, and punch them, I even saw an attempted curb stomping once. I say attempted because a buddy and I stepped in and stopped it. So flash forward to 2009 and they are still around but not as much as they used to be but overall True Hardcore and True Metal for the most part are like oil and water. I like both I have always liked both but I am a Brother of True Metal first and foremost but I enjoy listening and for the most part going to hardcore shows. In any case besides the unwarranted I hate how hardcore kids pit, I hate picking up nickles, mowing the lawn, those stupid kicks.....But like I said before I am sure Hardcore kids think the same about us metal Heads actually I know they do just like most metal Heads can't stand Hardcore music most hardcore kids can't stand Metal with the exception of iron maiden and Slayer, which to me is funny because those two bands define Heavy Metal 

As far as Metal shows go I prefer the fans of my generation and a little older so I am 28 so I would say 25-35 because they know how to Mosh..the younger kids have no clue and it's almost comical. Put it this way I broke my back a few years ago so I am not supposed to go into the pit well I saw Amon Amarth a couple of years ago and for some reason it was all young kids like teenagers I was easily the oldest person on the floor well it was the saddest pit I had ever seen. So I jumped in their and started showing them how to do it I started like 7 pushes and 6 circles and just educated them on the art of moshing it was so awesome because Johan noticed the difference and pointed me out and rambled something inaudible and took a swig from his horn and everyone around me was patting me on the back and stuff. So for that very reason I can;t stand younger fans it's as if they don't know what True Metal is and what it means to be in that Pit. If someone falls you pick them up, you don't throw elbows or punches to intentionally hit the mark. Having said that there are some "older" fans who don't know this either so like I said 25 or maybe even 22-35, kids these days are too soft. Think about it this way when we wanted to check out a band we had never heard of we had to flip through our metal mags blindly pick one out and send away for the tape which eventually became CDs. We had to educate ourselves we had to go to shows to hear bands and to pick up their tape or cd because it wasn't in the store and there was no Amazon or Itunes. I can remember sitting there in the 6th grade at lunch with my buddies flipping through our Kerrang (when it was still metal)  and our Metal Hammer mags blindly picking out new bands to check out we would pool our money together and send away for them. Those were the days when Metal was Metal the bands had to fight hard to be heard and the fans had to fight hard to hear them. I am not saying that the internet hasn't been great for Metal and it's fans overall it has but what I am saying no one can doubt that it has made it way too easy for the new breed of Metal fans to the point where they are soft and don't know what to do at shows and don't know that Metal is lifestyle. As Manowar says "It's More Than Our Religion It's The Only Way To Live. But The Enemies Of Metal We Can't Forgive."

WOW sorry for the novella can you tell I am still home bored to death from my surgery recovery?


----------



## andy.b

metalis4ever said:


> As far as Metal shows go I prefer the fans of my generation and a little older so I am 28 so I would say 25-35 because they know how to Mosh..the younger kids have no clue and it's almost comical. Put it this way I broke my back a few years ago so I am not supposed to go into the pit well I saw Amon Amarth a couple of years ago and for some reason it was all young kids like teenagers I was easily the oldest person on the floor well it was the saddest pit I had ever seen. So I jumped in their and started showing them how to do it I started like 7 pushes and 6 circles and just educated them on the art of moshing it was so awesome because Johan noticed the difference and pointed me out and rambled something inaudible and took a swig from his horn and everyone around me was patting me on the back and stuff. So for that very reason I can;t stand younger fans it's as if they don't know what True Metal is and what it means to be in that Pit. If someone falls you pick them up, you don't throw elbows or punches to intentionally hit the mark. Having said that there are some "older" fans who don't know this either so like I said 25 or maybe even 22-35, kids these days are too soft.


So, you being someone in the pit, I would like to know why you wanted to go in the pit.  I always think that it would be more enjoyable observing the bands and watching the most talented musicians in the world play. That's one thing, when people ask me why I like metal, I'll say that they have the best musicians, at their respective instruments, in the world.


----------



## metalis4ever

andy.b said:


> So, you being someone in the pit, I would like to know why you wanted to go in the pit.  I always think that it would be more enjoyable observing the bands and watching the most talented musicians in the world play. That's one thing, when people ask me why I like metal, I'll say that they have the best musicians, at their respective instruments, in the world.



I usually stay out of the Pit but in this particular case it was my 4th time seeing Amon Amarth live and well quite frankly in this case the fans lack of pit knowledge was ruining the show. There is nothing worse than an awful pit when an intense band is on the stage it makes them feel as if they aren't entertaining us. So I did what was necessary and Johan appreciated my efforts. 

I see your point and prior to breaking my back I would only go in the pit if it was a band I had seen several times prior. Having said that a good mosh pit is a key ingredient for a great show when it comes to certain sub-genres of Metal, because the crowds intensity only helps to bring up the already intense musicians. But you are right other than the style there is a reason why no one moshes during Iron Maiden everyone is mesmerized by greatness 

However, to each his own a lot of people use the pit to get out a lot of frustration and as long as they are moshing the Metal way I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## metalis4ever

I know this is old news by now but have you guys seen the soundtrack for the Brutal Legend video game? It is easily the most Metal list of songs I have ever seen for something so mainstream!! Having said that there are some non-metal songs that made it on the list but those are few and far between especially considering all of the rare stuff that made it on here, this was definitely put together by some True Metalheads and hopefully this game will educate some of the younger people what Metal really is which is exciting!!!!  I played the demo this weekend and it looks like the most Metal video game ever!!! The beginning even makes fun of Poser Nu Metal it is so hilariously awesome!!!!!! If you have XBox 360 you definitely have to check it out but here is the soundtrack listing....Ohh one more thing the only downside to this game is that because Ozzy in other words Sharon got involved DIO and his songs were kicked out of the game which in turn resulted in Iron Maiden pulling their song from the soundtrack as well.  

"A Serpentine Crave"  - Bishop of Hexen
"Ad Noctis" -  Rotting Christ
"Am I Evil?" - Diamond Head
"Angel Witch" - Angel Witch
"Angels Don't Kill" - Children of Bodom
"Assault Attack" - Michael Schenker Group
"Back at the Funny Farm" - Motörhead
"Battle Angels" - Sanctuary
"Battle Hymn" - Judas Priest
"Believer" - Ozzy Osbourne
"Betrayal" - Lita Ford
"Birth of the Hero" - Tvangeste
"Blackout"  - Scorpions
"Blitzkrieg" - Deathstars
"Bomber" - Girlschool
"Breadfan" - Budgie
"Cathode Ray Sunshine" - Dark Tranquillity
"Children of the Grave" - Black Sabbath
"Crack the Skye" - Mastodon
"Cremation" - King Diamond
"Cry of the Banshee" - Brocas Helm
"Dawn of Battle"  - Manowar
"Deadly Sinners"  - 3 Inches of Blood
"Destroy the Orcs"  - 3 Inches of Blood
"Diary of a Madman" - Ozzy Osbourne
"Die For Metal" - Manowar
"Dr. Feelgood" - Mötley Crüe
"Drink the Blood of the Priest" - Brocas Helm
"Fast as a Shark" - Accept
"For the Glory Of" - Testament
"Free Your Hate" - KMFDM
"Frost" - Enslaved
"Girlfriend"- Kabbage Boy
"God of Thunder"- Kiss
"Goliaths Disarm Their Davids"  - In Flames
"Hall of the Mountain King" - Savatage
"Her Ghost in the Fog" - Cradle of Filth
"High Speed Dirt" -Megadeth
"Holiday" - Scorpions
"Ignisis Dance" - Wrath of Killenstein
"In the Black" - Motörhead
"Insomnia" - Dark Fortress
"Kickstart My Heart" - Mötley Crüe
"Lay It Down" - Ratt
"Leather Rebel" - Judas Priest
"Live Wire" - Mötley Crüe
"Loke" - Enslaved
"Love Dump" - Static-X
"Machine Gunn Eddie" - Nitro
"March of the Crabs" - Anvil
"Marching Off to War" - Motörhead
"Master Exploder" - Tenacious D
"Murmaider" - Dethklok
"Metal Church" - Metal Church
"Metal Storm/Face the Slayer" - Slayer
"Metal Thrashing Mad" - Anthrax
"More Than Meets the Eye" - Testament
"Mr. Crowley" - Ozzy Osbourne
"Mr. Scary" - Dokken
"Narita" - Riot
"Never Say Die" - Black Sabbath
"Nightstalker" - Cloven Hoof
"No Love Lost" - Carcass
"Oblivion Instrumental" - Mastodon
"One Shot at Glory" - Judas Priest
"Overnight Sensation" - FireHouse
"Painkiller" - Judas Priest
"Progenies of the Great Apocalypse" - Dimmu Borgir
"Pure Evil" - Iced Earth
"Queen of Desire" - Ostrogoth
"Queen of the Masquerade" - Crimson Glory
"Riding the Storm" - Running Wild
"Rip the System" - KMFDM
"Road Racin" - Riot
"Rock Bottom" - UFO
"Rock of Ages" - Def Leppard
"Skeleton on your Shoulder" - Coroner
"Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck" - Prong
"So Frail" - Mirrorthrone
"Soul Thrashing Black Sorcery" - Skeletonwitch
"Stigmata" - Ministry
"Still of the Night" - Whitesnake
"Sulphur Injection" - Apostasy
"Superbeast" - Rob Zombie
"Swords and Tequila" - Riot
"Symptom of the Universe" - Black Sabbath
"Tag Team" - Anvil
"Technical Difficulties" - Racer X
"The Axeman" - Omen
"The Beautiful People" - Marilyn Manson
"The Hellion/Electric Eye" - Judas Priest
"The Metal" - Tenacious D
"The Somber Grounds of Truth" - Bishop of Hexen
"The Wild and the Young" - Quiet Riot
"Thieves" - Ministry
"Through the Fire and Flames" - DragonForce
"Thus Spake the Nightspirit" - Emperor
"Tornado of Souls" - Megadeth
"Warriors Dawn" - Slough Feg
"(We Are) the Road Crew" - Motörhead
"Welcome Home" - King Diamond
"Wheels of Steel" - Saxon
"When the Night Falls" - Iced Earth
"Witches" - Candlemass
"World of Hurt" - Overkill
"Y.R.O." - Racer X
"Youth Gone Wild" - Skid Row
"Zoom Club" - Budgie


----------



## Brocktoon

Yup, I posted about the Brutal Legend soundtrack a while back when the info was released. Hard to believe it's finally coming out next week. The same freakin' day as Uncharted 2 for the PS3 as well.

I'm heading to WDW next weekend, so I'll probably pick up a copy of BL and Uncharted after I return from vacation.


----------



## metalis4ever

Brocktoon said:


> Yup, I posted about the Brutal Legend soundtrack a while back when the info was released. Hard to believe it's finally coming out next week. The same freakin' day as Uncharted 2 for the PS3 as well.
> 
> I'm heading to WDW next weekend, so I'll probably pick up a copy of BL and Uncharted after I return from vacation.



OHHH yeah sorry about that I forgot that you had posted about it before..blame it on Monday 

Uncharted 2 looks amazing!!!! 

Have fun at WDW... Where are you staying? If on site are you taking advantage of free dining?


----------



## Brocktoon

I'm staying at Fort Wilderness. My parents have an RV, and they always head down for the Food&Wine fest. I'm flying down and taking the Magical Express to meet them. We've also got other relatives that will be camping there that week. This will be my 3rd F&W fest in Oct... It's always a great time.

They don't offer free dining for the campground (except for the cabins), but we've got the dining plan as we've done that in previous years and it worked out well.  I'm also bringing a case of Brooklyn Oktoberfest and Rogue Amber ale and a ton of metal CDs. When not at the parks, I like to kick back at the campsite with some beer, read, and listen to some music outside. It should be a fun week of non-stop eating and drinking with family.


----------



## maddhatir

Hi my metal friends!

I need to converse with some "normal" people for a while 

Why do people feel the need to constantly BASH us and the music that we listen to? Why is _our_ music always _the crap that gives people headaches_, blah blah??? Why do WE get called weird for liking our great music? Why is our music called "screaming"?

Do you think the people that say this stuff about us and our music are actually passionate about the crap they listen to? Do you think they actually take the time to discover new music to listen to? Do you think they get SO psyched when a band is coming to town like we do?  

Do you think THEY know the #@$ they listen to is mindless BS and all it takes to hear the crap is to flip on a ancient FM station!? Probably most of the people who have comments about us still listen to terrestrial Radio anyway 

Can you tell I have to vent?  

BTW- Arch Enemy tix are on sale Sat! I have been waiting to "experience" Angela and her voice for a long time! (that is another thing people do not get)

Brock! Have a great time in Disney! Only 3 more days!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

maddhatir said:


> Hi my metal friends!
> 
> I need to converse with some "normal" people for a while
> 
> Why do people feel the need to constantly BASH us and the music that we listen to? Why is _our_ music always _the crap that gives people headaches_, blah blah??? Why do WE get called weird for liking our great music? Why is our music called "screaming"?
> 
> Do you think the people that say this stuff about us and our music are actually passionate about the crap they listen to? Do you think they actually take the time to discover new music to listen to? Do you think they get SO psyched when a band is coming to town like we do?
> 
> Do you think THEY know the #@$ they listen to is mindless BS and all it takes to hear the crap is to flip on a ancient FM station!? Probably most of the people who have comments about us still listen to terrestrial Radio anyway
> 
> Can you tell I have to vent?
> 
> BTW- Arch Enemy tix are on sale Sat! I have been waiting to "experience" Angela and her voice for a long time! (that is another thing people do not get)
> 
> Brock! Have a great time in Disney! Only 3 more days!
> 
> How is everyone doing?


Ut oh, what happened now?

I totally agree with everything you said.  Sometimes I feel like an outcast, even in my own home, because I don't think people get it.  I don't know why I love music so much...I just do.  Everyone needs a hobby and that just happens to be mine.

Saw Arch Enemy a few years back.  You are going to have a great time.

As for me, I am STILL in the hospital.  Don't remember if I told you this or not, but I had another brain surgery and another back surgery at the beginning of the month.  I am really sick of being stuck in the hospital. Right now I have a tube sticking out of my back draining fluid off my spinal cord.  Blah.  But at least the drugs keep coming.


----------



## maddhatir

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> Ut oh, what happened now?
> 
> I totally agree with everything you said.  Sometimes I feel like an outcast, even in my own home, because I don't think people get it.  I don't know why I love music so much...I just do.  Everyone needs a hobby and that just happens to be mine.
> 
> Saw Arch Enemy a few years back.  You are going to have a great time.
> 
> As for me, I am STILL in the hospital.  Don't remember if I told you this or not, but I had another brain surgery and another back surgery at the beginning of the month.  I am really sick of being stuck in the hospital. Right now I have a tube sticking out of my back draining fluid off my spinal cord.  Blah.  But at least the drugs keep coming.



WTH!!!!!!!???? Yes- you did say you were having surgery etc- but Nik-OMG STILL in the hospital!? Did you expect to be there this long? Is this normal? OK- nothing is normal about what you are going through or what happened 

Do you have any idea when you can go home? I am so sorry you have to go through all of this. 

I am sending positive thoughts your way! I hope you have your iPod with you to keep you half way sane 

My SIL, the one who had the botched hyster surgery about 2 months ago (I think I may have told you....) still can't pee on her own! She has to cath herself and who knows, she may have to do that for the rest of her life b/c a doc screwed up and sliced up her bladder and the tubes that lead from her kidneys to her bladder!  Actually she is going into surgery today to have the stents they put in the "tubes" removed. Hopefully things will function better after this. 

eh- I don't know what set me off- I guess just one too many comments. Like you said- I feel like an outcast (not that that bothers me- it pisses me off more than anything) My DH tolerates the music- and he does go to all of my concerts and enjoys himself- but he does not have a LUV for it. I am pretty much a loner, I get excited about things all on my own. Heck- when other people listen to THEIR music- I keep my mouth shut. (OK secretly I am saying WT%$$?, but I keep it to myself b/c I know I hate when people do that to me) Why can't people do the same with us? 

ACK! Whatever- honestly I feel "special" (in a _good _way ) that I am who I am, and not just part of the herd. 

Take care Nik! If you can, keep me up to date.


----------



## maddhatir

Nik- just one more question..... I did not notice this before, but does your ticker say 8 years until your next trip??


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Hi my metal friends!
> 
> I need to converse with some "normal" people for a while
> 
> Why do people feel the need to constantly BASH us and the music that we listen to? Why is _our_ music always _the crap that gives people headaches_, blah blah??? Why do WE get called weird for liking our great music? Why is our music called "screaming"?
> 
> Do you think the people that say this stuff about us and our music are actually passionate about the crap they listen to? Do you think they actually take the time to discover new music to listen to? Do you think they get SO psyched when a band is coming to town like we do?
> 
> Do you think THEY know the #@$ they listen to is mindless BS and all it takes to hear the crap is to flip on a ancient FM station!? Probably most of the people who have comments about us still listen to terrestrial Radio anyway
> 
> Can you tell I have to vent?
> 
> BTW- Arch Enemy tix are on sale Sat! I have been waiting to "experience" Angela and her voice for a long time! (that is another thing people do not get)
> 
> Brock! Have a great time in Disney! Only 3 more days!
> 
> How is everyone doing?





To answer your first part people always bash what they don't understand, to steal a quote from Arch Enemy "Ignorance is not bliss" . Speaking for someone who has lived and breathed Metal since the age of 8 I can tell you that I have gotten my fair share of ignorant comments thrown my way.  The problem is that people think that all Metal is "rawr rawr rawr" and given about 50% of it is between most Thrash, Death, Grindcore, and Black to name the major genres are rawr rawr rawr but we as Metal Heads don't hear that we hear the music and I don't know about anyone else but after listening to a band once I can understand most death growls anyway. Most Brothers and Sisters of True Metal are very passionate because it is our way of life. Take me for example I defend the honor of Metal especially when I hear someone classify a band as Metal that isn't I get all bent out of shape and correct them. Which is the second problem many people don't know what Metal is even some people who claim that they listen to Metal don't know what Metal really is. 

Some people are passionate about bands or certain musicians or performers but as far as passionate about an entire genre..No. Like I said before Metal is a way of life it is a micro-culture if you will with it's own norms and values it's more like a Religion than anything else. People are unable to wrap their minds around that concept because they do not connect to their music on the level that we do. The one exception to that rule may be Country especially in certain parts of the United States but even that passion pales in comparison to Metal heads I doubt any Country head has ever carved Toby Keith's name into their forearm LOL  

Hey Vent all you want I deal with these issues on a daily basis.  I don't even bother listening to terrestrial or Sattelite radio as both are horrendous and even the supposed "Metal" station on XM/Sirius plays bands that aren't Metal. I just set up my pandora and hit quick mix right now I am listening to a quick mix of Iced Earth, Pantera, Amon Amarth, Deicide, 1349, Mercyful Fate, Sodom and Type-O (to lighten things up through out the day)....

Arch Enemy are awesome live I have seen them 8 times live!!!! 2 of which were with the original vocalist Johan. Even though I prefer Johan I absolutely love Angela as well, the first time i saw them with Angela was right before "Wages of Sin" came out so they played a bunch of songs from "Stigmata" and "Burning Bridges"  I don't know if they will break any of the old stuff out now that they have so many albums with Angela on vocals but cross your fingers and hope that they break out "Dead Inside" as her vocals sound absolutely amazing on that Arch Enemy classic!!!!


The bottom line is people will never understand what Metal means to us because they are unable to fathom how we can connect with the music we listen to on the level that we do. Speaking personally Metal is my Religion it is my safety net but it is also my joy and my happiness. But explaining it to people in that way doesn't work either, we will never convince those who are ignorant so it's not worth wasting our time. Having said that I have converted many people to True Metal my DW is my proudest accomplishment she was listening to garbage like Backstreet Boys, John Mayer and Janet Jackson when we met now she is listening to Metal and blasting it Loud and Proud!!!!!


----------



## metalis4ever

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> Ut oh, what happened now?
> 
> I totally agree with everything you said.  Sometimes I feel like an outcast, even in my own home, because I don't think people get it.  I don't know why I love music so much...I just do.  Everyone needs a hobby and that just happens to be mine.
> 
> Saw Arch Enemy a few years back.  You are going to have a great time.
> 
> As for me, I am STILL in the hospital.  Don't remember if I told you this or not, but I had another brain surgery and another back surgery at the beginning of the month.  I am really sick of being stuck in the hospital. Right now I have a tube sticking out of my back draining fluid off my spinal cord.  Blah.  But at least the drugs keep coming.





No offense but you sound like a Mortician album cover come to life  

Seriously I hope that you recover sooner than later so you can get back to what is important head banging to Metal!!!


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> To answer your first part people always bash what they don't understand, to steal a quote from Arch Enemy "Ignorance is not bliss" . Speaking for someone who has lived and breathed Metal since the age of 8 I can tell you that I have gotten my fair share of ignorant comments thrown my way.



I started liking KISS rotfl2 when I was 11. That is when I went to my first concert. (showing my age, but I think that was in '77) The kids in my school always made comments. Thank goodness I had my 2 cousins right next door to me and we all enjoyed our music together- 



> I said before Metal is a way of life it is a micro-culture if you will with it's own norms and values it's more like a Religion than anything else. People are unable to wrap their minds around that concept because they do not connect to their music on the level that we do.



I like that word- connect- that is a great explanation. I will use that now  And b/c of my age- people are shocked to find out this is the music I luv. My friends still make comments- "are you STILL listening to that?" Or, "Are you going to be listening to that when you are in your 60s and 70s!?" Heck yeah! I hope so! I want to ask them what I am SUPPOSED to like now or when I am much older? The mindless junk you listen to?  




> Hey Vent all you want I deal with these issues on a daily basis.  I don't even bother listening to terrestrial or Sattelite radio as both are horrendous and even the supposed "Metal" station on XM/Sirius plays bands that aren't Metal. I just set up my pandora and hit quick mix right now I am listening to a quick mix of Iced Earth, Pantera, Amon Amarth, Deicide, 1349, Mercyful Fate, Sodom and Type-O (to lighten things up through out the day)....



Honestly- I will have to say I would not be into the music I am into today if it were not for Sattelite radio. I was into old skool metal, Slayer, Testament, Exodus etc. but- when I got Sirius years ago, I found that Octane (or whatever they call it now) was way too tame and lame for me- I needed to step it up a notch. I flipped on Hard Attack (which is now Liquid Metal) and I was turned on to so many other bands that I never listened to and began to appreciate the good stuff- Like- Amon Amarth, Behemoth, Dimmu, Lamb of God- I feel like I found my music "nitch". ITA with you that they do play some crap in between, but I now find myself listening to my CDs of these bands and I do not need the radio that much anymore- but sometimes I flip it on just to listen and I am glad I do, b/c I like to find new bands, even if I have to hear some crap in between- it is a sacrifice that I am willing to take But I think Sattelite pointed me in the direction I really wanted to go.



> Speaking personally Metal is my Religion it is my safety net but it is also my joy and my happiness.







metalis4ever said:


> No offense but you sound like a Mortician album cover come to life



 LMAO! Only people like us can really take that as a compliment

Thanks for the pep talk friends!


----------



## Brocktoon

Just got done watching 'Anvil: The Story of Anvil' on DVD. Such a great documentary! I think it really hits home on what the metal culture is all about.

I'd write more, but I've been getting ready for my trip all day and I'm beat to heck. By tomorrow afternoon, I'll be drinking some beers and cranking some metal at Ft Wilderness! For now, I need to get some sleep.

*Tat2ddisneymom ... *I hope you are doing better and wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## maddhatir

Brocktoon said:


> Just got done watching 'Anvil: The Story of Anvil' on DVD. Such a great documentary! I think it really hits home on what the metal culture is all about.
> 
> I'd write more, but I've been getting ready for my trip all day and I'm beat to heck. By tomorrow afternoon, I'll be drinking some beers and cranking some metal at Ft Wilderness! For now, I need to get some sleep.



UGH- I am SO jealous!!!! Have fun!!

I was just talking to DH tonight about next year's Oct trip- we will probably be going to Universal's Horror Nights!


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

maddhatir said:


> WTH!!!!!!!???? Yes- you did say you were having surgery etc- but Nik-OMG STILL in the hospital!? Did you expect to be there this long? Is this normal? OK- nothing is normal about what you are going through or what happened
> 
> Do you have any idea when you can go home? I am so sorry you have to go through all of this.
> 
> I am sending positive thoughts your way! I hope you have your iPod with you to keep you half way sane
> 
> My SIL, the one who had the botched hyster surgery about 2 months ago (I think I may have told you....) still can't pee on her own! She has to cath herself and who knows, she may have to do that for the rest of her life b/c a doc screwed up and sliced up her bladder and the tubes that lead from her kidneys to her bladder!  Actually she is going into surgery today to have the stents they put in the "tubes" removed. Hopefully things will function better after this.
> 
> eh- I don't know what set me off- I guess just one too many comments. Like you said- I feel like an outcast (not that that bothers me- it pisses me off more than anything) My DH tolerates the music- and he does go to all of my concerts and enjoys himself- but he does not have a LUV for it. I am pretty much a loner, I get excited about things all on my own. Heck- when other people listen to THEIR music- I keep my mouth shut. (OK secretly I am saying WT%$$?, but I keep it to myself b/c I know I hate when people do that to me) Why can't people do the same with us?
> 
> ACK! Whatever- honestly I feel "special" (in a _good _way ) that I am who I am, and not just part of the herd.
> 
> Take care Nik! If you can, keep me up to date.


Well, if you count all of the surgeries I have had done for this, I think I'm up to 11 total right now.  I'm still here in my hospital bed, not allowed to get up except to go to the bathroom.  I'm supposed to get this tube out tomorrow.  If I don't have any cerebrospinal fluid leaking out after they take the tube out, I'm going home.  If it starts leaking again, I'm having yet another surgery.  Keep your fingers crossed.  I just want to go home, sleep in my own bed, and not have people waking me up every 15 minutes.  And it would be nice to...well...ya know....  I'm going through some major withdrawal there.  Haven't gone this long without it since I started.  Oh, and I have no Ipod.  Just have this crappy wireless internet access.  Can't even get on YouTube to listen to anything cause they have it all blocked.

I had no idea your sister was going through all that.  I certainly hope she's going to do something to get some kind of compensation from that doctor.  I'm not normally one to say sue, but my god, the woman can't even pee!  That doctor shouldn't even be practicing.  I really hope all goes well for her.

I can usually say that I'm proud to be an outcast, if that's what people want to call me.  I just prefer to not be a follower.  Don't let it get ya down.  There are lots of us that are the same way.  As the saying goes...it is what it is.  Don't let anybody change you, cause I think you're pretty damn cool.  Screw everybody else.  They're the weirdos, as far as I'm concerned anyway.  I think that the reason people say things about us behind our backs is because we are intimidating to them.  At least, that's what I like to believe.


maddhatir said:


> Nik- just one more question..... I did not notice this before, but does your ticker say 8 years until your next trip??


 yeah.  I have some friends that got me to sign up for that Sunshine Rewards program.  I did some surveys and made some money from it, but I just can't stick to it.  I figured if I wanted to make enough money for it to pay for a trip, that's how long it would take.  I'm afraid it will take even longer, since I never do anything with it.  I was just being a weirdo when I made that ticker.  I'm not good at making signatures, so a ticker is my only option.  God, I'm babbling again.  It's cause I just got shot up with fentanyl.  Drugs make me babble.


metalis4ever said:


> I doubt any Country head has ever carved Toby Keith's name into their forearm LOL


This literally made me laugh out loud.  I can just imagine it.


metalis4ever said:


> No offense but you sound like a Mortician album cover come to life
> 
> Seriously I hope that you recover sooner than later so you can get back to what is important head banging to Metal!!!


  Yep, I'm hacked up for barbeque! 

Thank you so much.  I don't know that I will ever be able to headbang again.  I mean, I watch those guys who just swing their hair around in circles and just looking at them makes my head hurt.  But I am itching to go to a concert.  I can't wait for something good to come withing driving distance.


maddhatir said:


> I started liking KISS rotfl2


Hey now, no laughing.  I'm going to see them in December.  I still like them.  They are the reason for the obsession with the other stuff.  





maddhatir said:


> when I was 11. That is when I went to my first concert. (showing my age, but I think that was in '77)


I was born in '77!


maddhatir said:


> The kids in my school always made comments. Thank goodness I had my 2 cousins right next door to me and we all enjoyed our music together-


Kids can be such jerks sometimes.  I don't ever remember anyone saying anything to me about the music I liked, probably because I was a little Amazon woman when I was a kid and a lot of the kids were afraid of me.  Anyway, I hope my kids never have to deal with that from other little monsters.  I'm trying to raise my kids to be able to make their own decisions and not just do what everyone else does.  A lot of the kids you see today really are monsters anyway.  I'm so glad I didn't become a teacher, like I was going to.  Other people's kids get on my nerves.


maddhatir said:


> And b/c of my age- people are shocked to find out this is the music I luv. My friends still make comments- "are you STILL listening to that?" Or, "Are you going to be listening to that when you are in your 60s and 70s!?"


Madd, that's total BS that people even feel the need to make those comments.  I don't know why people think it's their place to tell another person what they should or should not choose to listen to.  Who cares how old you are, or if you're a woman, or if you're black, white, old, young, whatever.  Why do some people feel that it's necessary to tell another person how they should or should not behave?  Grr...makes my drugged up butt mad.



maddhatir said:


> Honestly- I will have to say I would not be into the music I am into today if it were not for Sattelite radio. I was into old skool metal, Slayer, Testament, Exodus etc. but- when I got Sirius years ago, I found that Octane (or whatever they call it now) was way too tame and lame for me- I needed to step it up a notch. I flipped on Hard Attack (which is now Liquid Metal) and I was turned on to so many other bands that I never listened to and began to appreciate the good stuff- Like- Amon Amarth, Behemoth, Dimmu, Lamb of God- I feel like I found my music "nitch". ITA with you that they do play some crap in between, but I now find myself listening to my CDs of these bands and I do not need the radio that much anymore- but sometimes I flip it on just to listen and I am glad I do, b/c I like to find new bands, even if I have to hear some crap in between- it is a sacrifice that I am willing to take But I think Sattelite pointed me in the direction I really wanted to go.


I love me some Sirius.  Although I think it was stupid of them to change 27 from Hard Attack to Liquid Metal.  I think Liquid Metal is a stupid name.



Brocktoon said:


> Just got done watching 'Anvil: The Story of Anvil' on DVD. Such a great documentary! I think it really hits home on what the metal culture is all about.
> 
> I'd write more, but I've been getting ready for my trip all day and I'm beat to heck. By tomorrow afternoon, I'll be drinking some beers and cranking some metal at Ft Wilderness! For now, I need to get some sleep.
> 
> *Tat2ddisneymom ... *I hope you are doing better and wish you a speedy recovery!


I REALLY want to see that Anvil movie!  I was one of the few people who was into them when they actually were touring with the bigger named bands.  I can remember buying that album, "Strength of Steel" on cassette tape.  I still laugh at the video for Mad Dog off that album and you just have to love songs like Concrete Jungle and 9 to 5.  Even their most cheesy album was good.

I am so jealous!  Have a great time on your vacation!  Have an alcoholic beverage for me.  It has been awhile.  Thanks for the good wishes.  I'm getting there.


maddhatir said:


> I was just talking to DH tonight about next year's Oct trip- we will probably be going to Universal's Horror Nights!


I want to do this SO BAD!  Halloween is the only holiday that I get really excited over, and I think I would love something like Horror Nights.  Some of the pictures that I have seen from it are SO realistic looking.  Looks like a lot of fun, and very different from Disney, which can be a good thing sometimes.

Okay, this is probably going to be a mega post...like I said, blame the IV medication.  Stay metal, peeps. \m/


----------



## APX

Moritician eh? Been to their live show before, great stuff.

I prefer BloodCraving, the wait while listening to the intro just makes it more better.


----------



## maddhatir

Nikki- I am certanly sending positive thoughts your way- I hope you get to go home soon

You said Halloween is you favorite holiday- me too! I will share some pics of my house with you

My Vlad the Impaler shirt inspired this.......yes- I have a Vlad the Impaler shirt 




















I made these for SILs pumpkin party- 





Of course, me, being from NJ....gotta have some Jersey Devil!





and a friend of mine picked up this wine for me! Now THAT'S a friend


----------



## maddhatir

Hi metal peeps! Just wanted to pass some news onto you all.

Slayer will be on Jimmy Kimmel Nov 4th. 

I am having a weird feeling about this. I am feeling very possessive. They are MY Slayer and I do not want just regular, everyday, weird people to see them play!!! They are not worthy of seeing Slayer- they probably have no idea who Slayer is- I want them to turn the channel, or if they are in the audience, cover their eyes and put their fingers in their ears.  

This is too mainstream for me....I can't handle it...............

How ya feelin' Nik!!!!? Please tell me you are home now


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Hi metal peeps! Just wanted to pass some news onto you all.
> 
> Slayer will be on Jimmy Kimmel Nov 4th.
> 
> I am having a weird feeling about this. I am feeling very possessive. They are MY Slayer and I do not want just regular, everyday, weird people to see them play!!! They are not worthy of seeing Slayer- they probably have no idea who Slayer is- I want them to turn the channel, or if they are in the audience, cover their eyes and put their fingers in their ears.
> 
> This is too mainstream for me....I can't handle it...............
> 
> How ya feelin' Nik!!!!? Please tell me you are home now





I couldn't agree with you more.......However, I have been hearing good things about the new Slayer album....and to quote Kerry King from his appearance on "That Metal Show" ..."Slayer doesn't have a Turbo" ...Refrencing the Judas Priest album....And I agree I mean Slayer is one of those bands that does not and has not compromised they have come close a few times "Diabalos in Musica" comes to mind but even that was true to form it was just a little soft comparatively speaking... I mean "God Hates us All" and "Christ Illusion" we pretty brutal (in a good way) both musically and lyrically so one can only assume that thier upcoming release will be the same....

Think about it this way Slayer will rip some skin off peoples faces on Nov 4.... I'd like to see them on this tour even though I have seen them live 11 times over the years I haven't seen them since 2001 during the "God Hates us All" tour....Don't worry about it Slayer will show the posers and mainstream losers what True Metal and true music for that matter  sounds like on Nov 4th


----------



## Brocktoon

Got back from WDW earlier in week, and it's taken me the better part of the week just to get back into the swing of things. I forgot how much a WDW trip takes out of you. With so many things to do there, I think I was slowly more beat up with each passing day. Don't get me wrong, it was a great vacation, but by Friday evening I was ready to pass out. During the great whirlwind of eating, drinking, and park hopping, there was always a few moments of clarity where I could just relax and take it all in.

I think one of my new hangouts is going to be the new tequila bar at the Mexico Pavillion. La Cava del Tequila is located in one of the former shops inside the temple. They did a great job decorating it. It has plenty of tables to sit at, a bar area, a few standing tables, and some really cool comfy couches around low seating areas. The margaritas are incredible. Musicwise, the speakers pump out a bunch of Spanish guitar tunes, so I was happy when I heard some Rodrigo y Gabriela songs. For those that have never heard them, RyG are a Spanish acoustic guitar duo, but Rodrigo comes from a metal background, so they have a more agrresive playing style. They have a killer cover of Metallica's 'Orion'. So as I was just digging into my 2nd spicy jalapeno magarita, over the speakers I hear the opening of an acoustic 'Orion'. It couldn't have timed much better, and as I sat back and smiled, my Mom happened to snap a pic. So here's my metal moment at Disney ... A tequila bar with a jalapeno margarita (notice the peppered red salt on the rim - not a trick of the camera), and some Orion in the background.






I think the 'red eye' just makes it that much better!

I don't know how metal the next pic really is, but for some reason I always liked that weird Japanese DOMO character. I found this pint glass at the store in the Japanese pavillion






In the pic, he's modelling a Stoudt's Lager, brewed in Adamstown, PA (near Lancaster).


----------



## andy.b

Brocktoon said:


> Musicwise, the speakers pump out a bunch of Spanish guitar tunes, so I was happy when I heard some Rodrigo y Gabriela songs. For those that have never heard them, RyG are a Spanish acoustic guitar duo, but Rodrigo comes from a metal background, so they have a more agrresive playing style. They have a killer cover of Metallica's 'Orion'. So as I was just digging into my 2nd spicy jalapeno magarita, over the speakers I hear the opening of an acoustic 'Orion'.


My friend gave me their album, but I just can't get into it.  They're talented, but to me they're kind of boring.
But what I can get into is the new Between the Buried and Me album.  When I'm living in Orlando next year, I'll probably drive to St. Petersburg to see them with Cynic, Devin Townsend and Scale the Summit.
And speaking of that, does anybody know where most metal concerts in Orlando are held?  I know there's : Club Firestone, The Social and the HOB, but does anybody know of any others?


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

maddhatir said:


> Hi metal peeps! Just wanted to pass some news onto you all.
> 
> Slayer will be on Jimmy Kimmel Nov 4th.
> 
> I am having a weird feeling about this. I am feeling very possessive. They are MY Slayer and I do not want just regular, everyday, weird people to see them play!!! They are not worthy of seeing Slayer- they probably have no idea who Slayer is- I want them to turn the channel, or if they are in the audience, cover their eyes and put their fingers in their ears.
> 
> This is too mainstream for me....I can't handle it...............
> 
> How ya feelin' Nik!!!!? Please tell me you are home now


Thanks for the heads up.  I saw Mastodon on one of those shows last week (Jimmy Kimmel, maybe?), but I hate the song they played, so I turned it off and went to bed.  I should have known they were going to play that one.

ETA:  Yeah, I'm home.  It will be two weeks tomorrow.  I'm so ready to go back to work.  I finally go tomorrow to get the stitches out.  They've only been in there since September 18th.  How are you feeling?  I'm assuming you had your surgery and went to see Hatebreed/LOG?


andy.b said:


> My friend gave me their album, but I just can't get into it.  They're talented, but to me they're kind of boring.
> But what I can get into is the new Between the Buried and Me album.  When I'm living in Orlando next year, I'll probably drive to St. Petersburg to see them with Cynic, Devin Townsend and Scale the Summit.
> And speaking of that, does anybody know where most metal concerts in Orlando are held?  I know there's : Club Firestone, The Social and the HOB, but does anybody know of any others?



Don't you have to travel closer to Tampa for anything decent?  They used to get some decent stuff at the HOB, but didn't Disney put an end to most of that?

Brocktoon, nice pics.  I guess that's as metal as you get in Disney World.


----------



## xoprincessmomxo

Brocktoon said:


> . Musicwise, the speakers pump out a bunch of Spanish guitar tunes, so I was happy when I heard some Rodrigo y Gabriela songs.



They're quite good. Love their style and sound. 

My DH went to GWAR/ Lamb of God a few weeks ago. It was, I believe, his 4th time seeing GWAR but his first time seeing LoG. I was afraid that he was never going to get the green and red stains out off of his skin. His clothes, I'm afraid, will never be the same. They will forever be Christmas colored in the style of GWAR, lol. LoG played a cover of a band from Minneappolis (I'm pretty sure the Dis censors wouldn't appreciate their names, but it ends with Blast) that's lead singer was in a coma. My DH's band had played with that band on a few occassions. He ended up passing away the next day.


----------



## maddhatir

Heyyyyyyy everyone!

Brock- nice to "see" you!!!! You are right, mom captured the look of joy on your face in that pic! Glad to hear you had a great time.

Nik- good luck today getting your stitches out. I hope you do not have to go back any time soon!!! Maybe this will be the last time

Yeah- got my surgery last Monday- I was home on Tuesday and the doc said I could have started driving yesterday- things are going very well. No stitches to take out, they will just dissolve. The incision was small- about the size of the one when I had my appendix out- everyone was surprised. Even the nurses. Maybe b/c I am a tiny chica. He liked that, he said he is not used to doing surgery on skinny people

We went to LOG on the 23rd. Weird, Jamey Jasta was late! The first band kept playing which was odd- then Hatebreed came out and there was someone else singing??! People started booing and someone threw something one of the guys in the band yelled at the crowd. Anyway- after about 10 minutes Jamey showed up and kept apologizing. They were good- LOG was good, but you know what??? My heart was not in it knowing that my guys Type O Negative were only an hour away in Philly playing and I chose to see LOG that night instead of them  It really hit me hard. I will never chose another band over them again.


----------



## Brocktoon

andy.b said:


> But what I can get into is the new Between the Buried and Me album


 
There have been a ton of prog CDs that have come out in the last few months, so I probably won't dig into the new BTBAM until the Hoilidays. But, I did get a chance to listen to some of it at a Halloween party over the weekend. It's tough to get a good read on it with only a listen during a party, but I think I like what I heard. I don't know if it's better than Colors, but it's definately in the progressive style of Colors which I like. From what I heard, it was enough to convince me to purchase a copy in the coming weeks.



Tat2ddisneymom said:


> Brocktoon, nice pics. I guess that's as metal as you get in Disney World.


 
Yep, pretty much in WDW ... that's probably as metal as you may get  On arrival day, we did grill some fresh cut steaks, and I was crankin' some XM/SIRIUS Liquid Metal while grilling flesh. But you should have seen the looks I was getting  So I had to switch over to 'The Boneyard' which is classic metal and hard classic rock instead.

I also wore my Mastodon 'Leviathan' T-shirt to the Magic Kingdom and got a few metal horns from other park goers, but that's about it.


----------



## maddhatir

* \m/ REMINDER:

SLAYER TONIGHT on Jimmy Kimmel!*


----------



## andy.b

Brocktoon said:


> There have been a ton of prog CDs that have come out in the last few months, so I probably won't dig into the new BTBAM until the Hoilidays. But, I did get a chance to listen to some of it at a Halloween party over the weekend. It's tough to get a good read on it with only a listen during a party, but I think I like what I heard. I don't know if it's better than Colors, but it's definately in the progressive style of Colors which I like. From what I heard, it was enough to convince me to purchase a copy in the coming weeks.


It's really good, but I don't think it's better than Colors.  I think it's more prog than Colors though, so you might like that.  They have one song that sounds just like Pink Floyd.  I played it for my mom and asked her who it sounded like, and she said Pink Floyd.


----------



## maddhatir

Happy Holidays y'all! Hope all is good with you! \m/

and just a Woooooo whoooo! Got my tix for the "American Carnage" tour! today. Slayer, Megadeth and Testament!!! Feb 13th! I can feel the love in the air. 

♥ Happy Valentines day to ME >; }


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

Congrats!  I want to go to that too!

I can't believe tomorrow will be five years since Dime's death.  Hope y'all will blast Pantera and Damageplan for him!


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Happy Holidays y'all! Hope all is good with you! \m/
> 
> and just a Woooooo whoooo! Got my tix for the "American Carnage" tour! today. Slayer, Megadeth and Testament!!! Feb 13th! I can feel the love in the air.
> 
> ♥ Happy Valentines day to ME >; }



Merry Solstice \m/ -_- \m/ the DW and I put up our Thir's Oak today complete with a Mickey and Minnie tree topper 

I'm going to the show on Feb 14th woooo!!!! SLAYER!!! and Megadeth for the 9th time and Testament for the 4th can't wait!!!!!


----------



## maddhatir

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> Congrats!  I want to go to that too!
> 
> I can't believe tomorrow will be five years since Dime's death.  Hope y'all will blast Pantera and Damageplan for him!



How are you feeling??! Are you home???

I LUV this pic of Phil and Dime!!! RIP Dime 








metalis4ever said:


> Merry Solstice \m/ -_- \m/ the DW and I put up our Thir's Oak today complete with a Mickey and Minnie tree topper
> 
> I'm going to the show on Feb 14th woooo!!!! SLAYER!!! and Megadeth for the 9th time and Testament for the 4th can't wait!!!!!



Cool! The day after we go! I am sure it will be an awesome show!

I saw Rob Zombie last Friday- great show. I kind of liked Captain Clegg- however, Necromantix- not so much. They were like the Stray Cats on speed!

Next month is Arch Enemy.


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> How are you feeling??! Are you home???
> 
> I LUV this pic of Phil and Dime!!! RIP Dime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! The day after we go! I am sure it will be an awesome show!
> 
> I saw Rob Zombie last Friday- great show. I kind of liked Captain Clegg- however, Necromantix- not so much. They were like the Stray Cats on speed!
> 
> Next month is Arch Enemy.




RIP Diamond!!!!  I listened to "Power Metal" (1988) all day in tribute to Dime some of his best riffs and solos are on that album!!!!

Yeah I saw Zombie a few times back in the 90's and he didn't impress me live, but I'm glad you had a good time!! 

Yeah I love Arch Enemy!! I have seen them 7 times!!! Once with Johan woooo!! BTW did you see that they re-released "Burning Bridges" and "Stigmata" have you heard the Angela Gassow version of "Pilgrim" ? it's ok but I like Johan's version better....Having said that the first time I saw Arch Enemy with Angela on the "Wages of Sin" tour she did an amazing version of one of my favorite songs "Beast of Man"...


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> BTW did you see that they re-released "Burning Bridges" and "Stigmata" have you heard the Angela Gassow version of "Pilgrim" ?



No, have not heard it.

I did break down a few days ago and ordered tix for Cannibal Corpse and Hatebreed this month. I was going to skip it b/c I hate the venue- but I just knew I would regret not going, so I had to get them.


----------



## zebsterama

Hi there,

I'm fairly new to the DIS board and I was doing some trolling when I came across this thread.  All I have to say is - honestly with all due respect - I can say with confidence that I have seen it all! 

I can't say that I'm a true blue Metal fan, but in my youth (which unfortunately has passed me by a little bit ) I have seen bands like Metallica (it was the Black album tour - does that really count as Metal? ), Iron Maiden (on numerous occasions), Guns N Roses (before most anyone knew who they were opening up for The Cult), Black Sabbath (a few times), and Judas Priest, to name a few.  I can also say with some trepidation that I was a victim of 80's hair Metal as well-  - my first concert at age 12 was Motley Crue "Shout at the Devil Tour", and I have seen everything from Accept (remember those German guys) to bands like WASP (I find it kind of sad to admit that last one ). Looking back, I really scare myself. Nowadays I have an appreciation for bands like Korn, Rob Zombie, and Tool, however I've turned into more of Rock N Roll kind of guy.  That being said in my books there's two kinds of Music, good and bad - and it exists in all styles/forms. 

I also have seen/love Sam Dunn's documentaries, which I think are brilliant.

Anyway - I am just quietly thrilled and happily freaked out to see this thread on the DIS board. Don't get me wrong - I think it strangely cool .  It's great to see this community / however twisted  (oh I saw Twisted Sister as well) / on the DIS board.

 ROCK ON / FIST IN THE AIR MICKEY!!!! 

Cheers & ALL THE HEADBANGING BEST TO YOU! 

Zebsterama


----------



## metalis4ever

zebsterama said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm fairly new to the DIS board and I was doing some trolling when I came across this thread.  All I have to say is - honestly with all due respect - I can say with confidence that I have seen it all!
> 
> I can't say that I'm a true blue Metal fan, but in my youth (which unfortunately has passed me by a little bit ) I have seen bands like Metallica (it was the Black album tour - does that really count as Metal? ), Iron Maiden (on numerous occasions), Guns N Roses (before most anyone knew who they were opening up for The Cult), Black Sabbath (a few times), and Judas Priest, to name a few.  I can also say with some trepidation that I was a victim of 80's hair Metal as well-  - my first concert at age 12 was Motley Crue "Shout at the Devil Tour", and I have seen everything from Accept (remember those German guys) to bands like WASP (I find it kind of sad to admit that last one ). Looking back, I really scare myself. Nowadays I have an appreciation for bands like Korn, Rob Zombie, and Tool, however I've turned into more of Rock N Roll kind of guy.  That being said in my books there's two kinds of Music, good and bad - and it exists in all styles/forms.
> 
> I also have seen/love Sam Dunn's documentaries, which I think are brilliant.
> 
> Anyway - I am just quietly thrilled and happily freaked out to see this thread on the DIS board. Don't get me wrong - I think it strangely cool .  It's great to see this community / however twisted  (oh I saw Twisted Sister as well) / on the DIS board.
> 
> ROCK ON / FIST IN THE AIR MICKEY!!!!
> 
> Cheers & ALL THE HEADBANGING BEST TO YOU!
> 
> Zebsterama




You my friend have seen some awesome bands!!! I have seen every band you mentioned at least once live (even the rock bands like korn and zombie) with the exception of Accept. I do love Accept though.....FAST AS A SHARK!!!!!!!

Disney and Metal do go together btw 

Just reference the following songs: 

"Fantasmic" by Nightwish 
"Like Donald Duck" by Trick or Treat

They are both on Youtube but I am at work therefore I can not post the link....but a fan created a really cool video with Disney movie clips to go along with "Fantasmic"

And a quote from Tom Araya - House of Blues DTD 1999 (Slayer, Messhugah, Sick of it All)

"We're SLLLLLLAYYYERRRRRRR and we're in the house of the f'n Mouse!!!!!" 



I myself have been bringing Metal to Disney since 1998.......


----------



## champ5601

I'm sure alot of these have been mentioned, but Killswitch Engage, Zombie (Rob and White), Slipknot, Chaimara, Crossbreed, Pantera, Metallica, Static-X, Soil.


----------



## maddhatir

zebsterama said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm fairly new to the DIS board and I was doing some trolling when I came across this thread.  All I have to say is - honestly with all due respect - I can say with confidence that I have seen it all!
> 
> I can't say that I'm a true blue Metal fan, but in my youth (which unfortunately has passed me by a little bit ) I have seen bands like Metallica (it was the Black album tour - does that really count as Metal? ), Iron Maiden (on numerous occasions), Guns N Roses (before most anyone knew who they were opening up for The Cult), Black Sabbath (a few times), and Judas Priest, to name a few.  I can also say with some trepidation that I was a victim of 80's hair Metal as well-  - my first concert at age 12 was Motley Crue "Shout at the Devil Tour", and I have seen everything from Accept (remember those German guys) to bands like WASP (I find it kind of sad to admit that last one ). Looking back, I really scare myself. Nowadays I have an appreciation for bands like Korn, Rob Zombie, and Tool, however I've turned into more of Rock N Roll kind of guy.  That being said in my books there's two kinds of Music, good and bad - and it exists in all styles/forms.
> 
> I also have seen/love Sam Dunn's documentaries, which I think are brilliant.
> 
> Anyway - I am just quietly thrilled and happily freaked out to see this thread on the DIS board. Don't get me wrong - I think it strangely cool .  It's great to see this community / however twisted  (oh I saw Twisted Sister as well) / on the DIS board.
> 
> ROCK ON / FIST IN THE AIR MICKEY!!!!
> 
> Cheers & ALL THE HEADBANGING BEST TO YOU!
> 
> Zebsterama



 Welcome!

Yup- I saw Accept **B@!!s to the Wallllllllll** and used to be into WASP  "eh-hem" like a beast!" 

I can watch Sam Dunn's rockumentaries over and over again- and every time I see them- I get goosebumps!!!

And I will have to say ITA about the good and bad music- IMHO, the music *I* like is good- everything is bad!



champ5601 said:


> I'm sure alot of these have been mentioned, but Killswitch Engage, Zombie (Rob and White), Slipknot, Chaimara, Crossbreed, Pantera, Metallica, Static-X, Soil.



 Welcome!

Just a quick drive-by. Have to get back to work \m/


----------



## maddhatir

OMG- listening to Sirius and they said Dio has cancer!!!!!!!!!?????


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> OMG- listening to Sirius and they said Dio has cancer!!!!!!!!!?????



I heard that his cure is a "Rainbow in the Dark" and he will clearly be the "Last in Line" as his "Sacred Heart" is "Hungry for Heaven" but at least he won't experience "Death by Love" and he will definitely be missed by all of the "Rock 'N Roll Children"  

I kid around but Dio will survive he is the man and if not his music will live on forever \m/ -_- \m/


----------



## metalis4ever

Just wanted to check in and see how all of my Brothers and Sisters of True Metal and Disney are doing lately? I am still blasting it loud and proud and looking forward to my next WDW trip (May) and my next few Metal shows which will hopefully include the W.A.S.P. show at Patriot Place and possibly the Metal Super Group - Hail! (Tim "Ripper" Owens, Dave Ellefson, Mike Portnoy and Andreas Kisser) at the same venue..... Up The Irons and Blast it Loud and Proud


----------



## maddhatir

Hey Metal!

I am always peeking to see if anything is going on here

WASP- I saw them on The Metal Show a few weeks back and it brought back a lot of memories - all GOOD  After seeing them I went on Youtube to refesh my memory and listen to some songs- OF COURSE I remember the obvious- "Animal" who can forget that one? But this is one of the bands from the 80's that I can still tolerate and would like to see live. 

Have fun!!!

Next up for us is Arch Enemy with Exodus, Arsis and Mutiny Within. And then the biggy- Slayer, Testament and Megadeth- after that, it is dry! I am not used to this- I need to go and check some venues for shows! Shame on me!

How is everyone else out there doing?? 

Nikki? How is your health?


----------



## maddhatir

Well forget Slayer!! Just opened this e-mail this morning!!!!!!!!! What happened??

_We have been informed by Susquehanna that The American Carnage Tour on 2.13.2010 at 7:00pm has been postponed.  At this time, no new date has been scheduled.  When the new date is scheduled, we will notify you and you can expect that the tickets you have in your possession will be honored on the new date. At that time, you will also be given an opportunity to request a refund if you are unable to attend the new date._


----------



## nanncy

take him


----------



## Brocktoon

maddhatir said:


> Well forget Slayer!! Just opened this e-mail this morning!!!!!!!!! What happened??
> 
> _We have been informed by Susquehanna that The American Carnage Tour on 2.13.2010 at 7:00pm has been postponed. At this time, no new date has been scheduled. When the new date is scheduled, we will notify you and you can expect that the tickets you have in your possession will be honored on the new date. At that time, you will also be given an opportunity to request a refund if you are unable to attend the new date._


 
Yeah, I heard about that. I think Tom's got some sort of back issue. At least it sounds like they are serious about re-scheduling and not just cancelling.

I'm supposed to be seeing HAIL! next week in NYC. Don't know if I'm going to be able to make it up to NYC on time on a Tues night, but my friend has a ticket for me, so I'm going to try.


----------



## maddhatir

Brocktoon said:


> Yeah, I heard about that. I think Tom's got some sort of back issue. At least it sounds like they are serious about re-scheduling and not just cancelling.
> 
> I'm supposed to be seeing HAIL! next week in NYC. Don't know if I'm going to be able to make it up to NYC on time on a Tues night, but my friend has a ticket for me, so I'm going to try.



Did you get to see Arch Enemy last night at the TLA???

......you work too much 

I did hear on Sirius that Slayer is already rescheduling their European tour dates- so ours might be closer to Spring or Summer. I am holding onto my tix


----------



## maddhatir

nanncy said:


> take him



ok.  ..............wait, who?


----------



## Brocktoon

maddhatir said:


> Did you get to see Arch Enemy last night at the TLA???
> 
> ......you work too much


 
Yeah, tell me about it ... my occupation just doesn't allow me to get away much during the work week. I usually get a bunch of really long vacations a couple times a year, but weeknights are tough. I really would have liked to see Exodus.

Even though it's on a Sunday night, I'm also going to try and make the Cynic/ Between the Buried and Me/ Devin Townsend/ Scale the Summit show at the Troc later this month. Being a prog fan, that's killer line-up that's tough to miss!


----------



## maddhatir

Brocktoon said:


> Yeah, tell me about it ... my occupation just doesn't allow me to get away much during the work week. I usually get a bunch of really long vacations a couple times a year, but weeknights are tough. I really would have liked to see Exodus.



Exodus was good- we saw them last April with Kreator at the Troc. The crowd was kind of small last night. They closed with, of course, Toxic Waltz.



> Even though it's on a Sunday night, I'm also going to try and make the Cynic/ Between the Buried and Me/ Devin Townsend/ Scale the Summit show at the Troc later this month. Being a prog fan, that's killer line-up that's tough to miss!



I find myself peeking to see who is playing when Devin Townsend is on Sirius. I like.

Hope you get to make it to the show!


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

metalis4ever said:


> Just wanted to check in and see how all of my Brothers and Sisters of True Metal and Disney are doing lately? I am still blasting it loud and proud and looking forward to my next WDW trip (May) and my next few Metal shows which will hopefully include the W.A.S.P. show at Patriot Place and possibly the Metal Super Group - Hail! (Tim "Ripper" Owens, Dave Ellefson, Mike Portnoy and Andreas Kisser) at the same venue..... Up The Irons and Blast it Loud and Proud


OOOh...going to see Wasp in March at Jaxx in Springfield, VA.  I saw them there before and they were great.  Blackie Lawless is kind of a jerk when it comes to taking pictures of him.  Guess he's too good for that.


maddhatir said:


> Hey Metal!
> 
> I am always peeking to see if anything is going on here
> 
> WASP- I saw them on The Metal Show a few weeks back and it brought back a lot of memories - all GOOD  After seeing them I went on Youtube to refesh my memory and listen to some songs- OF COURSE I remember the obvious- "Animal" who can forget that one? But this is one of the bands from the 80's that I can still tolerate and would like to see live.
> 
> Have fun!!!
> 
> Next up for us is Arch Enemy with Exodus, Arsis and Mutiny Within. And then the biggy- Slayer, Testament and Megadeth- after that, it is dry! I am not used to this- I need to go and check some venues for shows! Shame on me!
> 
> How is everyone else out there doing??
> 
> Nikki? How is your health?


Hey, you should come see Wasp at Jaxx too!  How far is Springfield, VA for you?  It's about 3 hours for me, give or take, but then again I have somewhere to stay when I go there.

Getting better.  I had an MRI and they told me things with my brain weren't healed yet, but were on their way to resolving.  My back just kills me now, though.  It was hacked into 7 times and I had a bunch of spinal taps, so there's a lot of nerve damage.  Thanks for asking.


maddhatir said:


> Well forget Slayer!! Just opened this e-mail this morning!!!!!!!!! What happened??
> 
> _We have been informed by Susquehanna that The American Carnage Tour on 2.13.2010 at 7:00pm has been postponed.  At this time, no new date has been scheduled.  When the new date is scheduled, we will notify you and you can expect that the tickets you have in your possession will be honored on the new date. At that time, you will also be given an opportunity to request a refund if you are unable to attend the new date._


BOOO!  Didn't Tom Araya have to cancel part of their tour last year because he had to have surgery?  Hope everything is okay with him.

Any word on Dio lately?  I haven't really heard anything since around Thanksgiving.


----------



## SoScary'09

I've never seen Testament and they're FINALLY coming here with Megadeth(bring it around town!) Megadeth always puts on a fun show. Even if they're not really your thing you can still go and have a great time. But yay! I'm just excited is all...banana dancin'  

On the otherhand, Ronnie has cancer? That totally sux.


----------



## maddhatir

Hey Nikki!

Glad to hear from you. Great to hear the docs say you are on your way- now will you just stay put from now on? 

I guess they cannot do anything for the nerve damage huh?



Tat2ddisneymom said:


> OOOh...going to see Wasp in March at Jaxx in Springfield, VA.  I saw them there before and they were great.  Blackie Lawless is kind of a jerk when it comes to taking pictures of him.  Guess he's too good for that.
> 
> Hey, you should come see Wasp at Jaxx too!  How far is Springfield, VA for you?  It's about 3 hours for me, give or take, but then again I have somewhere to stay when I go there.



I checked an it looks to be 2.5- 3 hours away! You are going that far to see them?? Where are you staying??




> BOOO!  Didn't Tom Araya have to cancel part of their tour last year because he had to have surgery?  Hope everything is okay with him.
> 
> Any word on Dio lately?  I haven't really heard anything since around Thanksgiving.



I haven't checked for updates on Dio. 

As far as Tom and the tour go- I heard they are starting to reschedule the European dates already. They might get to us by summer.


----------



## maddhatir

SoScary'09 said:


> I've never seen Testament and they're FINALLY coming here with Megadeth(bring it around town!) Megadeth always puts on a fun show. Even if they're not really your thing you can still go and have a great time. But yay! I'm just excited is all...banana dancin'
> 
> On the otherhand, Ronnie has cancer? That totally sux.



Are they with Slayer on the American Carnage tour? If so, check to make sure the show was not postponed. Ours in NJ was. Tom had back surgery. 

BTW- we saw Arch Enemy last Thursday- I was a little disappointed b/c it did not seem like they had Angela's mic up enough to hear her  

But girls, I did discover some new eye candy to drool over

I took this with my camera - can you tell who I have my eye on??


----------



## SoScary'09

It's not getting postponed here, but we're going to have Exodus headlining instead of Slayer now D: Thanks for the heads up!!<3 Poor Tom, that can't be fun. Hope he has a quick recovery...

And great eye candy~ There are few things on this earth better than a hot metal dudeXD


----------



## maddhatir

SoScary'09 said:


> It's not getting postponed here, but we're going to have Exodus headlining instead of Slayer now D: Thanks for the heads up!!<3 Poor Tom, that can't be fun. Hope he has a quick recovery...
> 
> And great eye candy~ There are few things on this earth better than a hot metal dudeXD




 I would be pretty pissed if that were the new line up I was to see instead. 

Exodus is _good_, don't get me wrong, but, I have already seen them 2x this year and IMHO they certainly are not %$#@ing Slayer caliber. 

Slayer is....................Slayer............

I am going to hold onto my tix and stay put and wait for Tom!

Are you on the West Coast???


----------



## madcoco

Haven't been on this site in ages went to subscribed threads and wow this thread still exists! Hope everyone is well. Great to see it is alive and kicking! Haven't heard any further updates on RJD's condition since what was listed on his site Jan 13th. 

If anyone is a fan of David Ellefson, a good friend of mine(David Fefolt) and Rhino (Manowar) put together a new band Angels of Babylon. Dave Ellefson is on bass and Ethan Brosh on Guitar.  You can find them on myspace or FB  Their album is out in Europe and has a tentative release date here in the states around May. 
To Dio and a full recovery.
Long Live Rock and Roll  "Hail" to Stand Up and Shout. He is the King of Rock and Roll and remember Don't Talk to Strangers Rock N Roll Children.


----------



## SoScary'09

maddhatir said:


> I would be pretty pissed if that were the new line up I was to see instead.
> 
> Exodus is _good_, don't get me wrong, but, I have already seen them 2x this year and IMHO they certainly are not %$#@ing Slayer caliber.
> 
> Slayer is....................Slayer............
> 
> I am going to hold onto my tix and stay put and wait for Tom!
> 
> Are you on the West Coast???



*replies all super late* Sorry >>;

No, I'm in the midwest. Indiana to be precise. Yay for me!

I'm not a huge Slayer fan per say, but I'm determined to see them at least once! I mean, you can't call yourself a fan of metal if you haven't even _seen_ Slayer. *sighs*


----------



## waynesgirl

maddhatir said:


> (I changed the title of this thread from Black metal to Hardcore metal. No metal discrimination here!)
> 
> I can count on one hand the Dis'ers that even know who Type O Negative, Pantera (Down), Dimmu Borgir, Behemoth, Slip Knot , Slayer, Exodus, Testament, Soulfly, Cavalera Conspiracy are....need I go on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone get psyched about Metal concerts, or just that a song you like is on the radio? Anyone listen to Sirius Hard Attack and love it? Can't live without it? Do you hear Ministry's rendition of _Roadhouse Blues _and freak out, while other's say...._what the heck is that_....? Do _you_ find people strange who think American Idol music is................good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering..... or maybe I *am* the _weird_ one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I doubt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> Just curious........
> 
> I still love my freaps and my CF peeps



Dude-so with ya!  Gotta feelin' I'm a wee bit older than you-Metallica "Ride the Lightning" was my first metal experience!  Type O Negative-still awesome!  And so on and so on-but I prefer XM (even though we have both in different cars-guess it depends on my mood what I drive!) so it is all good my friend!

Some call us angry-we just consider them confused!  

(Have a super soft spot for KISS though-favorite band of all time!)


----------



## maddhatir

waynesgirl said:


> Dude-so with ya!  Gotta feelin' I'm a wee bit older than you-Metallica "Ride the Lightning" was my first metal experience!  Type O Negative-still awesome!  And so on and so on-but I prefer XM (even though we have both in different cars-guess it depends on my mood what I drive!) so it is all good my friend!
> 
> Some call us angry-we just consider them confused!
> 
> (Have a super soft spot for KISS though-favorite band of all time!)



Hi Waynesgirl!!!! Guess what!? Ride the Lightning was the first "speed" metal CASSETTE I owned We are not old- we are just "experienced" and know a good thing when we hear it! Through the years we stayed true to the metal!

KISS was the very first band I saw- I was in 7th grade and ever since then- I can't get enough metal in my life.

Type O will always be my favorite. Even though sometimes I venture off to other lands and bands - my _home_ is always with Type O I can't say there is ANYONE else out there that even comes close to their sound. It is so unique. I am glad Pete got his act together and the band is supposed to be in the studio. I hope Josh gives up his Paramedic career and comes back to the keyboards- AND GROWS HIS DARN HAIR BACK TOO! I love watching that mane fly around!

Next week Amon Amarth tix go on sale! I am SO there. I can't wait to see Johan, King of Viking Metal and the boyz!

For the most part- the louder and heavier it is, the more I like it!


----------



## LuvSnowWhite

It's so cool that we can love both Metal AND Disney! I love old school like Metallica and Iron Maiden and new school like Slip Knot and Korn for just an example. I love Linkin Park, and Nirvana also. 
BUT>>
My first  and true love is David Bowie.

But I agree with you all about people who listen to crap pop or rap music. I JUST DON'T GET IT???? Why do they like that stuff????? It's all the same drivel over and over. Bad Taste!

Well, I got that out! Thanks.


----------



## maddhatir

LuvSnowWhite said:


> It's so cool that we can love both Metal AND Disney! I love old school like Metallica and Iron Maiden and new school like Slip Knot and Korn for just an example. I love Linkin Park, and Nirvana also.
> BUT>>
> My first  and true love is David Bowie.
> 
> But I agree with you all about people who listen to crap pop or rap music. I JUST DON'T GET IT???? Why do they like that stuff????? It's all the same drivel over and over. Bad Taste!
> 
> Well, I got that out! Thanks.





I thought this was funny. 

I read a comment made by a Facebook friend of mine about AI- she said she was disappointed b/c there was no talent on the show this year......and people were agreeing with her 

..............I HAD TO KEEP MY COMMENTS TO MYSELF b/c I luv mah friend 

I think parents have a responsibility to their children when they are young to introduce them to good music.  Even if it is just classic rock! But be sure you teach your child there is NO such person as Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin or Jethro Tull.


----------



## metalis4ever

Hell my fellow Brothers and Sisters of True Metal and Disney 

I was fooling around on youtube and found this video "Mickey Mouse and his Band - Black Metal Concert" it's pretty cool check it out 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTQdLXsMHKI


----------



## Maniacmous

metalis4ever said:


> Hell my fellow Brothers and Sisters of True Metal and Disney
> 
> I was fooling around on youtube and found this video "Mickey Mouse and his Band - Black Metal Concert" it's pretty cool check it out
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTQdLXsMHKI



If you like that, I think you'll enjoy this one, though it is a classic, so I'm sure most of you have seen it.  I am in tears laughing every time I see it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InZNBcJTmWs


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> Hell my fellow Brothers and Sisters of True Metal and Disney
> 
> I was fooling around on youtube and found this video "Mickey Mouse and his Band - Black Metal Concert" it's pretty cool check it out
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTQdLXsMHKI



 Do you think we can get a petition going to make this an attraction in WDW!!? 3-D would be nice!

We can do a poll here on the Dis to see who would approve- bahhahahaaaaaaaaaaa 
Goddess forbid! We would get totally SLAMMED for that one!







Maniacmous said:


> If you like that, I think you'll enjoy this one, though it is a classic, so I'm sure most of you have seen it.  I am in tears laughing every time I see it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InZNBcJTmWs



I  love Bert- he is a cool dude!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Do you think we can get a petition going to make this an attraction in WDW!!? 3-D would be nice!
> 
> We can do a poll here on the Dis to see who would approve- bahhahahaaaaaaaaaaa
> Goddess forbid! We would get totally SLAMMED for that one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  love Bert- he is a cool dude!  Thanks for sharing.





LOL that would be the best attraction ever!!!!!!....maybe they could re-theme Philharmagic.....That would be so Metal \m/ -_- \m/ ....btw did you notice my new avatar? I am wearing my Immortal ...Demons of Metal shirt in my pic with Baloo....I love wearing my Metal shirts to the Parks...the looks I get sometimes are pricelss!!! I already have my shirts packed and ready for my trip in April/May!!!!


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> ....btw did you notice my new avatar? I am wearing my Immortal ...Demons of Metal shirt in my pic with Baloo....I love wearing my Metal shirts to the Parks...the looks I get sometimes are pricelss!!! I already have my shirts packed and ready for my trip in April/May!!!!



I DID notice your new avatar (nice to see you BTW ) but I could not make out what the shirt was. I like it!

Last August I did bring my Danzig shirt with me and wore that. Our next trip- I am packing my Slayer, Arch Enemy, Lamb of God- and hopefully an Amon Amarth shirt. I am hoping they have girly Ts at the concert next month! I told the T shirt guy at the Rob Zombie concert a few months back that this is discrimination against us girls b/c Rob did not have a girly T!!! I usually have to get mine online.  Us girls like to proudly display our bands across our chests too ya know!!!

Maybe I will add my Vlad Dracula and my Elizabeth Bathory Ts to my luggage also! Mix it up a little!  

I wonder how many snickers we will get with our wardrobe Oh, that's right- no one does that in Disney, everyone is so considerate!


----------



## metalis4ever

Brothers and Sisters of True Metal and Disney I wish to share something amazing with you!!!!!!!

Iron Maiden and Dream Theater at Madison Square Garden Pre-Sale today 03/19/2010!!! 10am-10PM

http://www.thegarden.com/tickets/promotion.html?p_id=HEMAIDEN#CLICK&s17093c15927495o204339t17086n35043e

Code- HEMAIDEN


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> Brothers and Sisters of True Metal and Disney I wish to share something amazing with you!!!!!!!
> 
> Iron Maiden and Dream Theater at Madison Square Garden Pre-Sale today 03/19/2010!!! 10am-10PM
> 
> http://www.thegarden.com/tickets/promotion.html?p_id=HEMAIDEN#CLICK&s17093c15927495o204339t17086n35043e
> 
> Code- HEMAIDEN



Thanks Metal- I won't be heading up to see them- will you be heading down?


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Thanks Metal- I won't be heading up to see them- will you be heading down?



The DW and I are still mulling it over......I doubt it though as I have seen Iron Maiden live 7 times and Dream Theater live 4 times and given that we despise everything about  NYC the draw of seeing them live together isn't enough to motivate me to take the 4 hour drive to NYC....Having said that I am going to look up the rest of the North American tour dates and if they are hitting Montreal we may head up there    I just wish that they were coming to Boston or even Hartford CT!!!!

In any case I wanted to share it with my brethren of gloom and doom in case any of you guys (and girls) were interested


----------



## Brocktoon

What ticks me off is that Maiden/DT are playing both NYC and North Jersey (PNC Arts ceter), but nothing in Philly or Baltimore. I was thinking about hitting the PNC show, but I have friends south of Baltimore, so I'm hitting the Nissan Pavillion (or whatever it's called now) gig.

No way I'm missing DT and Maiden together. I'm really hoping Bruce comes out to sing with DT, or Petrucci sits in with Maiden. Even though DT will probably only get 45 to 50 minutes, they usually tailor the setlist for the audience, so it should stray towards the metal/shredding stuff. I heard Eddie Trunk saying that with 50 minutes DT would only be able to play two full songs


----------



## Dan J

Not sure if one would consider this hardcore, but I love Mastodon, Hatebreed, Tool, Hed (p.e.), Sepultura, Soulfly and Kylesa to name a few.

I also love Disney music and all kinds of other stuff metal heads usually don't get into.


----------



## metalis4ever

Dan J said:


> Not sure if one would consider this hardcore, but I love Mastodon, Hatebreed, Tool, Hed (p.e.), Sepultura, Soulfly and Kylesa to name a few.
> 
> I also love Disney music and all kinds of other stuff metal heads usually don't get into.



This thread used to have "Black Metal" in the title but it was scarring off people lol  So Maddhatir changed the name to Hardcore Metal so you're all good 

Yeah so welcome to the gang  

We mostly talk about all kinds of Metal anyway so you're good even with some of your hard rock (nu metal bands) listed below 

I think that I am the only Metal Elitist on this thread LOL Maddhatir and Brocktoon are way more open minded when it comes the Music / Metal than I am...I don't mean to speak for them but it's the truth.....

Having said that I do listen to other stuff that isn't Metal - Metal like old Hed (Pe) , Snot, Soulfly, old Sevendust etc....just don't tell my fellow Metal Elitists I will be banished from that crowd faster than Metallica 

If you like Metal and Disney like all of us on this thread check out the following Metal tribute songs to Disney : 

Like Donald Duck by Trick or Treat 
Fantasmic by Nightwish 

Blast it Loud and Proud


----------



## Brocktoon

metalis4ever said:


> I think that I am the only Metal Elitist on this thread LOL Maddhatir and Brocktoon are way more open minded when it comes the Music / Metal than I am...I don't mean to speak for them but it's the truth.....


 
I'd agree with you on that ... I love metal, but I'd get my a** kicked at some of the metal shows wearing the shirts of some of the other bands I love 

While I listen anything and everything, I kind think jazz/fusion and metal respresent all that is great with music ...



> Not sure if one would consider this hardcore, but I love Mastodon, Hatebreed, Tool, Hed (p.e.), Sepultura, Soulfly and Kylesa to name a few.


 
Crack The Skye is nowhere as heavy as Mastodon's earlier stuff like Leviathan, but it's easily my favorite Mastodon work, probably because it strays in the progressive direction. And Lateralus has remained one of my all time faves.

If you like Tool and Mastodon and are OK with growling or screaming, then you should check out:

OPETH - Blackwater Park or Ghost Reveries
BETWEEN THE BURIED AND ME - Colors


----------



## maddhatir

Dan J said:


> Not sure if one would consider this hardcore, but I love Mastodon, Hatebreed, Tool, Hed (p.e.), Sepultura, Soulfly and Kylesa to name a few.
> 
> I also love Disney music and all kinds of other stuff metal heads usually don't get into.



Welcome Dan!!!!



metalis4ever said:


> Having said that I do listen to other stuff that isn't Metal - Metal like old Hed (Pe) , Snot, Soulfly, old Sevendust etc....just don't tell my fellow Metal Elitists I will be banished from that crowd faster than Metallica



No banishing here! I LUUUUV Soulfly! Well anything that involves the Cavalera Bros is ALL good!  I love how Max's accent comes through in his songs.  And the few songs that I've heard from Snot were good, but, the name has to go {{puke}} OK so, sometimes my girly-girl-ness comes out ! 

Just got an e-mail from Ticketmaster that Korn is touring, but not in Philly right now I would love to see them again. It's only been about a year since my last show, but I need me more Korn.


----------



## Dan J

Awesome!  Glad to know I am not the only one who loves Disney and Metal.  Friends of mine just do not get it.  Then again they have never been and WDW and think it is just about Mickey Mouse. Not that there is any think wrong with the mouse, but my love of Disney is about much much more than that.

As far as music goes, there really is not a whole lot of music I do not enjoy.  Forgot to mention I am also a fan of Testament, Lamb of God and Killswitch Engage.  However, listening to metal of all kinds, classical music, reggae, Enya, jazz, Disney music from the parks followed by 80's hair bands is the norm for me.  Actually, I love 80's music period.  I am also a huge fan of techno music.

At work however, I guess I am not ready to come out in the open about my love of Disney music!  The Disney stuff on my ipod i do not include in the shuffle cuz I just do not want to deal with crap from others about something I cherish.

I guess I find that funny, cuz I could care less if they like hearing metal, techno or anything else.  Believe it or not, a lot of my friends who have narrow musical tastes are completely turned off by my love of crap they do not listen to.  Lots and lots of people do not get metal and the same goes for trance/house (techno) music.   Anyway, I am rambling.  

Nice to find others who get pumped from metal and understand Disney!!!


----------



## metalis4ever

12th Annual New England Metal & Hardcore Fest April 23rd and 24th Worcester Palladium .....I am going to try and hit the first day before hitting the road for my road trip to Disney!!!! I have been to 9 out of the 11 so far!!! I know that most of you guys live more in the Pennsylvania and New York area but it's worth the drive!!!!!

Day 1 

Mastodon / Between The Buried And Me
Baroness / Valiant Thor
Cro Mags, Earth Crisis, Death Threat, Howl, After The Burial, Architect UK, Burning Empires, C.O.A., Death Before Dishonor, Donnybrook, Doomriders, Fall Of Troy, Grave Maker, Mongoloids, Monsters, Nachtmystium, Periphery, Thick As Blood and XTheWarX 

Day 2

Cannibal Corpse/ Amon Amarth
Job For A Cowboy / Whitechapel
Skeletonwitch, 1349, Municipal Waste, Disembodied, Cruel Hand,  Abacabb, Acaro, Across The Sun,  Alpha Omega, Arsonists Get All The Girls, Cattle Decapitation, Chelsea Grin, Eluveit, Forfeit, Foundation, Gaza, Holy Grail, Impending Doom, Lecherous, Malfice, Mother Of Mercy, Nocturne, Primordial, Reign Supreme, Rose Funeral, Soul Control, Swashbuckle, Through The Eyes Of The Dead, XTyrantX


----------



## metalis4ever

RIP PETER STEELE - Thank you for your music, you may have died but your Music will live forevermore!!!!!!! 

"Seems three years though maybe four
Someone drops dead whom I adore
You love someone, there will be grief
The kiss of death, lips of a thief "


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> rip peter steele - thank you for your music, you may have died but your music will live forevermore!!!!!!!
> 
> "seems three years though maybe four
> someone drops dead whom i adore
> you love someone, there will be grief
> the kiss of death, lips of a thief "



oh my frickin' godddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

i just read it!


----------



## maddhatir

I want this to be a rumor! Please--- but it probably isn't 

I can't imagine NO more music from Peter- I just can't imagine it..............................


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> I want this to be a rumor! Please--- but it probably isn't
> 
> I can't imagine NO more music from Peter- I just can't imagine it..............................



Yeah I know tell me about it, this is definitely a very sad day in Metal. I checked on metal-archives first before posting it. Not that metal-archives is the end all be all but they are usually pretty accurate. 

I have been blasting Type-O loud and proud (well with headphones at my desk) all day today....

I was lucky enough to see them live twice Ozzfest 1997 and then on the World Coming Down tour in 1999.....

I don't believe in an upstairs or downstairs so lets just say that Peter Steele is jamming out in Vallhalla as we speak with himself on Bass and backing vocals, David Wayne (Metal Church) on vocals, Dime on Guitar, Chuck Schuldiner on Guitar, Randy Rhoads on Guitar and Randy Castillo (Ozzy) on Drums .... R.I.P to all of the Brothers and Sisters of True Metal who have left us way too early.


----------



## maddhatir

I was lucky to see them once.  

Regrets. Oct 23rd. Type O was in PA but I had Lamb of God tix for the same night. I was sick inside that I chose ANYONE over Type O, but, I saw TON once before that and I knew they would be back around soon. I told myself  at that time I would NEVER chose to see another band over Type O..................  Now what does a TON freak do?


----------



## Brocktoon

Just got in for the day and read about Steele ... I heard he wasn't doing too well for a while now, but it's still like a kick to the teeth 

I was never a HUGE Type O fan, but I still loved a ton of their stuff.  If I hit the bar tommorow, I need to make sure and throw some Type O on the jukebox ...


----------



## maddhatir

I saw a pic less than a year ago and he looked horrible. I might have it somewhere.


----------



## maddhatir

2008





2009 (he seems "Elvis-like" here)


----------



## SoScary'09

I just heard about this yesterday and at first thought it was a joke.
Terrible news....we'll miss you Peter!~


----------



## NY Disney fan

Peter Steele was one of my favorite people in metal.   He had a really hard life.  He was thrown in jail (Rikers) and betrayed by his own family b/c they wanted to get him off drugs but according to Peter, 1/2 his family was on drugs too so he felt they were hypocritical.  There are some good interviews on Youtube with him.    Everytime someone in metal dies, a part of me dies too.


----------



## Brocktoon

More horrible news  ...

Yesterday rumors were floating around that Dio had passed, but as of a few hours ago, RJD's wife said he was still alive, but not doing well.

As of about 30 minutes ago, various news sites are starting to report that DIO has indeed left us ...

What else can really be said ... I mean it's DIO we're talking about, one of the true metal gods! I'm just truly devastated ...


----------



## maddhatir

Brocktoon said:


> More horrible news  ...
> 
> Yesterday rumors were floating around that Dio had passed, but as of a few hours ago, RJD's wife said he was still alive, but not doing well.
> 
> As of about 30 minutes ago, various news sites are starting to report that DIO has indeed left us ...
> 
> What else can really be said ... I mean it's DIO we're talking about, one of the true metal gods! I'm just truly devastated ...



It happened so fast! We all just heard he had cancer- and now he is gone  

RIP RJD.


----------



## madcoco

_Race for the morning
You can hide in the sun
Till you see the light. Oh
We will pray it's allright._
RIP RJD




Cancer Sux. Last I heard the tumor was shrinking and he was responding well and was going to beat it. Wow things can change so quickly.   Lost both parents to it. My Mom a year ago June at the same age of 67. 
She was doing great with chemo and headed towards remission. Fractured a bone and was gone a month later.  Cancer Sux.
Anyone know how to embed youtube vid here? Can't get it to work.
Anyway, here is a direct link to the original Holy Diver Video:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64coD-rx9sk


----------



## maddhatir

madcoco said:


> _Race for the morning
> You can hide in the sun
> Till you see the light. Oh
> We will pray it's allright._
> RIP RJD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancer Sux. Last I heard the tumor was shrinking and he was responding well and was going to beat it. Wow things can change so quickly.   Lost both parents to it. My Mom a year ago June at the same age of 67.
> She was doing great with chemo and headed towards remission. Fractured a bone and was gone a month later.  Cancer Sux.
> Anyone know how to embed youtube vid here? Can't get it to work.
> Anyway, here is a direct link to the original Holy Diver Video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64coD-rx9sk



Sorry to hear about your parents

I am not sure how to post a vid either......I was going to go to the tech forum and see if I can find out how.


----------



## maddhatir

What the #E!! is going on!!!!!!!!!!!!!?

Pete
Dio and now
http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1639900/20100524/slipknot.jhtml


----------



## xoprincessmomxo

maddhatir said:


> What the #E!! is going on!!!!!!!!!!!!!?
> 
> Pete
> Dio and now
> http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1639900/20100524/slipknot.jhtml



This one hit too close to home for me as my DH used to hang out with Paul when he was in previous bands before Slipknot and I'd met him a few times. He was always so kind and pretty soft spoken. For us, this is the fourth person this year with which my DH's former band had ties to. I'm feeling a little numb over this, trying to let it sink in.


----------



## maddhatir

xoprincessmomxo said:


> This one hit too close to home for me as my DH used to hang out with Paul when he was in previous bands before Slipknot and I'd met him a few times. He was always so kind and pretty soft spoken. For us, this is the fourth person this year with which my DH's former band had ties to. I'm feeling a little numb over this, trying to let it sink in.



A friend of mine who has ties to the band is devistated! I said this has been a weird few months for us


----------



## madcoco

> Sorry to hear about your parents


Thank you. 
Freaky 3's. Man this is really giving me the creeps. My only brother moved to Iowa about 15 yrs ago and lives in Urbandale a suburb on the Westside of Des Moines.   My mom passed away in a hospice right up the street from the hotel and we had relatives staying in that same hotel for the service. Freaky coincidence.


----------



## SoScary'09

The world of metal has become so depressing as of late.


----------



## metalis4ever

SoScary'09 said:


> The world of metal has become so depressing as of late.



I disagree, I mean sure it's sad that we lost Peter Steele and Ronnie James Dio but they left us with so much great music that it is far from depressing!!! Just blast them loud and proud and feel the energy spew forth from their amazing talent...They both were pioneers in their own right.... 

Think about it Dio hooked up with Iommi and they took a mediocre band in Black Sabbath and made them Great and gave us two of the best Metal albums of all time in Heaven and Hell and Mob Rules! Not to mention his Elf, Rainbow and DIO stuff.... Thankfully I saw him live twice once with Dio and once with Black Sabbath

Steele merged NY style punk with Goth Metal, talk about original....Bloody Kisses and October Rust are  easily in the top 200 Metal albums of all time....

The other person you guys have spoke of passing is not Metal therefore I refuse to recognize his existence LOL But that's the Metal Elitist in me


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> The other person you guys have spoke of passing is not Metal therefore I refuse to recognize his existence LOL But that's the Metal Elitist in me



 I knew that was coming

ITA about all the great things the guys did, but OMG I still cannot get over Pete. I don't think I ever will. Like I said before- it is SO hard to imagine never hearing new music from TON. 

I was listening to Type O a lot last week, but I was getting really down- so, I have gone back to obsessively listening to Amon Amarth again.   Love my vikings!

BTW Metal- I love your Pete/Everyone I love Is Dead tribute


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> I knew that was coming
> 
> ITA about all the great things the guys did, but OMG I still cannot get over Pete. I don't think I ever will. Like I said before- it is SO hard to imagine never hearing new music from TON.
> 
> I was listening to Type O a lot last week, but I was getting really down- so, I have gone back to obsessively listening to Amon Amarth again.   Love my vikings!
> 
> BTW Metal- I love your Pete/Everyone I love Is Dead tribute




LOL you know me all too well, that is one band that I have ZERO respect for. They fall into the useless noise category along with Korn, actually Korn  is closer to being Metal than that band so that's not fair, at least their first album is amazing...The only decent thing that other band has ever put out was their first 7" way back in the mid 90's and even that was a waste of time...OK there was my rant for the day.....

I haven't been on here since I let for WDW a few weeks ago....Between being down there for 2 weeks and dealing with pneumonia the other 2 so I haven't had time.....

Amon Amarth are amazing!!!!!! I have seen them live 4 times and each time they have destroyed life!!!  True VIKING Metal!!!!!!!! 

Yeah I should probably add RJD to that tribute.....


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> LOL you know me all too well, that is one band that I have ZERO respect for. They fall into the useless noise category along with Korn, actually Korn  is closer to being Metal than that band so that's not fair, at least their first album is amazing...The only decent thing that other band has ever put out was their first 7" way back in the mid 90's and even that was a waste of time...OK there was my rant for the day.....



I will say my favorite Slipknot song is "Wait and Bleed" something about it gets my blood pumpin'!

I like Korn- not when they get too far into that rap/metal/crap though. I like them loud, heavy and crunchy! We are going to Mayhem Fest next month! 

Aug is the American Carnage tour. Not too stoked about seeing Megadeth, but, they come with the ticket. Hoping Dave will give us a little "Hook in Mouth" as a loving "shove it" tribute to Tipper Gore  And Slayer? Well, you just have to respect Slayer, there are no if, ands or buts about it- OR you will get your butt kicked! That's my rule. 
I AM psyched about seeing Chuck and the boyz. I love Testament. 




> I haven't been on here since I let for WDW a few weeks ago....Between being down there for 2 weeks and dealing with pneumonia the other 2 so I haven't had time.....



Yuk! I hope it is clearing up! I usually get some kind of creepy germs from Disney. Either I get a cold when I am there- or as soon as I get home I get sick. Freaks me out. I think I will wrap myself in plastic for the next trip 



> Amon Amarth are amazing!!!!!! I have seen them live 4 times and each time they have destroyed life!!!  True VIKING Metal!!!!!!!!



arg- I am SO obsessed with Amon Amarth. I was a little disappointed thought when I saw them in April  Johan did not drink from the horn DARNIT!   The band Tyr opened up for them and I must say I was impressed! 2 

BTW- have you ever seen this vid on youtube of Johan and the guys making Mead? I think I might try this!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mClSA1LZPIs

I think Katatonia is coming to town- I might check them out.


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> I will say my favorite Slipknot song is "Wait and Bleed" something about it gets my blood pumpin'!
> 
> I like Korn- not when they get too far into that rap/metal/crap though. I like them loud, heavy and crunchy! We are going to Mayhem Fest next month!
> 
> Aug is the American Carnage tour. Not too stoked about seeing Megadeth, but, they come with the ticket. Hoping Dave will give us a little "Hook in Mouth" as a loving "shove it" tribute to Tipper Gore  And Slayer? Well, you just have to respect Slayer, there are no if, ands or buts about it- OR you will get your butt kicked! That's my rule.
> I AM psyched about seeing Chuck and the boyz. I love Testament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuk! I hope it is clearing up! I usually get some kind of creepy germs from Disney. Either I get a cold when I am there- or as soon as I get home I get sick. Freaks me out. I think I will wrap myself in plastic for the next trip
> 
> {quote]Amon Amarth are amazing!!!!!! I have seen them live 4 times and each time they have destroyed life!!!  True VIKING Metal!!!!!!!!



arg- I am SO obsessed with Amon Amarth. I was a little disappointed thought when I saw them in April  Johan did not drink from the horn DARNIT!   The band Tyr opened up for them and I must say I was impressed! 2 

I think Katatonia is coming to town- I might check them out.[/QUOTE]


Like I said Korn's first album is original and amazing, then they went down hill from there....I saw them back in the day a few times before they got popular and they were good but then I saw them with Metallica on the first Summer Sanitarium tour and they were beyond dreadful.....

I don't like 1 single song from that other band and I have seen them live 3 times and each time they impressed me less and less....To me they are just way too unoriginal and they don't have the musicians to distract from their unoriginality...To me they are one of the 5 most overrated bands in Hard Rock History along with Mudvayne, Chaimira, Evanescence and Black Label Society..... But then again like I said I am a Metal Elitist...Having said that I have plenty of respect for Hard Rock bands that aren't Metal such as System of a Down, Sevendust, Skunk Anansie, Nothingface, Primer 55, Coal Chamber (unoriginal but entertaining), Hed(PE), Snot (RIP Lynn and Dobbs) etc.... 

Anyway yeah I got pneumonia our second week at Disney, I swear it's because they don't use proper cleaning products in the rooms such as bleach!!! Think about people from all over the world bringing their germs, viruses and bacteria and spreading it. The Doctor at the Hospital told me that the bacteria in Florida has evolved and is 60% resistant to the Z Pack!!!! Are you kidding me???  But seriously I don't think Disney does a great job in cleaning they don't use the appropriate cleaning chemicals and/or solutions, they are too worried about someone getting irritated by the cleaning products in hopes that people wont get sick until they get home....Not good most bacteria thrives in heat and most viruses thrive in the cold so you have a perfect storm between the Florida sun and the virtually air tight air conditioned rooms....That is my theory and I am sticking to it....

Yeah Amon Amarth rules!!!! as does Tyr!!! There is no better live song than "Death in Fire"...Do you have the AMon Amarth DVD? I forget the name of it but it's 3 discs...I have it but I am at the office so I can't reference it...If you don't have it, get it!!!!!

SLAYER, TESTAMENT and MEGADETH are all amazing live!!! I have seen Slayer and Deth 7 times each and Testament 3 times...In my opinion there is no better guitarist on the planet than Alex Skolnick....Megadeth will definitely play "Hook in Mouth" and if you're lucky they will play "The Conjuring" and/or "Devil's Island"....I don't know what show I am going to next, I was thinking about going to Ozzfest but I refuse to support Ozzy/Sharon financially ever since they pulled that stunt with Iron Maiden.....


Katatonia rules!!!!

SOrry for the length it's Friday 3:35 and I am sitting at my desk looking forward to the weekend....Blast it Loud and Proud!!!!!!!


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> Yeah Amon Amarth rules!!!! as does Tyr!!! There is no better live song than "Death in Fire"...Do you have the AMon Amarth DVD? I forget the name of it but it's 3 discs...I have it but I am at the office so I can't reference it...If you don't have it, get it!!!!!




The 3 disc set you are talking about might be Wrath of the Norsemen?? I would certainly invest in more Amon Amarth music b/c everything they do is incredible! 


So far, I have-

~With Oden on Our Side
~Versus the World (bonus edition w/ live tracks)
~Twilight of the Thunder God (bonus edition w/ live   Summer Breeze tracks)
~Fate of Norns


----------



## maddhatir

Oh! And, I want to send birthday wishes out to one of our metal chicas! 

Happy Birthday Nikki- aka Tat2ddisneymom 

Throwin' up the horns in your honor!


----------



## celestialred

Add me to the list of those who would throw up the horns with mouse ears on top of them.  If it's loud and it rocks, it gets cranked.  Personally, I'm more of an 80s hair bands/prog/industrial type rocker.  Not so much into the Cookie Monster vocalists but they have their place and my respect.  To age myself here, I had the distinct pleasure of seeing Pantera (RIP Dimebag) open for Skid Row in '92, and skipped my junior prom to do it!  Now either go get me a beer or get off my lawn... 

Very bummed about Dio and Peter Steele.  I saw Type O twice (once with Pantera and once with Queensryche) and those guys put on a great show.  They didn't deserve all the crap people threw their way.  Never got to see Dio but my friend did, and he autographed a Magic the Gathering card for her (yes we play, yes we're geeks too).  She said he was such a nice guy.


----------



## SoScary'09

Reeaallly OT but....

*GO FLYERS!!!!*


----------



## maddhatir

celestialred said:


> Add me to the list of those who would throw up the horns with mouse ears on top of them.  If it's loud and it rocks, it gets cranked.  Personally, I'm more of an 80s hair bands/prog/industrial type rocker.  Not so much into the Cookie Monster vocalists but they have their place and my respect.  To age myself here, I had the distinct pleasure of seeing Pantera (RIP Dimebag) open for Skid Row in '92, and skipped my junior prom to do it!  Now either go get me a beer or get off my lawn...
> 
> Very bummed about Dio and Peter Steele.  I saw Type O twice (once with Pantera and once with Queensryche) and those guys put on a great show.  They didn't deserve all the crap people threw their way.  Never got to see Dio but my friend did, and he autographed a Magic the Gathering card for her (yes we play, yes we're geeks too).  She said he was such a nice guy.



Welcome Nicole! Glad to have you join the ranks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I started out with the 80s hair bands. But then one day I heard Metallica and that was it- forget the glam! I wanted the grungy, ca-runch! I  only started listeing to the heavy (cookie monster stuff) about 4 years ago! I never liked it, but the more I listened- the more I appreciated it. 

I can't stand some of the newer stuff- where all they do is SCREAM- OMG be quiet for crying out loud! If I am not mistaken, As I lay Dying and Dillinger Escape Plan does a lot of screaming. (Metal correct me if I am wrong) ew, and, Iwrestledabearonce-  no thanks.

I will stick with my growling guys 

Oh- the other night during the Flyers game, they played a commercial for the Stanley Cup and the song during the commercial was one of Eminem's!!!! (the only reason I knew it was b/c it sad it at the bottom of the screem)  I said to DH- hold the phone! WTH is going on here- there is no rappin' in hockey!  Hockey is about some blood, crunch and metal! Don't you know, they came back from commercial to the game and the venue was playing Marilyn Manson, I said "Now THAT'S more like it!!"  I say whomever wrote that commercial should be fired! ASAP!


----------



## maddhatir

SoScary'09 said:


> Reeaallly OT but....
> 
> *GO FLYERS!!!!*




 Never OT! Hockey and metal go hand in hand. That is funny b/c I did not see your post before I wrote my little story below about the hockey commercial!

BTW! LET'S GO FLYERS! Where's Brock!? He's a Philly guy!!


----------



## metalis4ever

celestialred said:


> Add me to the list of those who would throw up the horns with mouse ears on top of them.  If it's loud and it rocks, it gets cranked.  Personally, I'm more of an 80s hair bands/prog/industrial type rocker.  Not so much into the Cookie Monster vocalists but they have their place and my respect.  To age myself here, I had the distinct pleasure of seeing Pantera (RIP Dimebag) open for Skid Row in '92, and skipped my junior prom to do it!  Now either go get me a beer or get off my lawn...
> 
> Very bummed about Dio and Peter Steele.  I saw Type O twice (once with Pantera and once with Queensryche) and those guys put on a great show.  They didn't deserve all the crap people threw their way.  Never got to see Dio but my friend did, and he autographed a Magic the Gathering card for her (yes we play, yes we're geeks too).  She said he was such a nice guy.



Welcome to the group of Disers who Blast it Loud and Proud!!!! 


If you like the sound of the 80's and Magic The Gathering I am surprised that you didn't mention Power Metal as a like, if you need a list of suggestions I will be more than happy to give you a bunch.... My top 3 sub-genres are Thrash, Power Metal and Melodic Death then everything else......

That's awesome that you saw Pantera back in 1992 I was only 12 in '92 so I didn't get to see them until 1995 but I saw them live 7 times from 1995 - 2000. Before Dime was murdered they were actually thinking about doing a reunion show with Terrence Lee on vocals which would have been awesome "Projects in the Jungle" and "I Am the Night" are amazing albums!!! That would have been worth the trip to Vinnie's place just for that show!!! 

Speaking of Pantera, anyone else download The Great Southern Trendkill for Rock Band yet? The entire album is on there with the exception of Suicide Note Pt 1 Booooo!!!!! But Part 2, TGSTK and War Nerve still have the guest vocals of Seth Putnam from the band I cannot say on here A.C. ......On the Live 101 Proof tour back in '98 I actually saw A.C. open for Pantera so Seth came out on stage and did his vocals on those songs it was so Metal!!!! Another cool thing at that show Scott Ian came out and played New Level with Dime the twin solo attack brought that song to well a "New Level"......it's ok I'll be here all week 

Even though I love the fact that they went with TGSTK on Rock Band over the softer more popular Vulgar or Far Beyond I find it humorously ironic that this album is on Rock Band which is as trendy as it gets. 

Sorry I don't know how to do that multiple quote deal....
Maddhatir - No love for iwrestledabearonce???  I'm not a huge fan either but I must admit the song "Alaskan Flounder Basket" has the greatest sample ever for the intro....I wouldn't consider either iwresteledabearonce or The Dillinger Escape Plan them Metal anyway I would say they are Mathcore which is another word for experimental ear pollution LOL Dillinger had one ok album with Mike Patton on vocals but overall they are nothing special....

I like Metalcore bands such as As I Lay Dying (despite that bands lyrical themes) I like their music...But then again that is because I am from Boston one of the homes of Metalcore as it gave birth to almost all of the good ones such as Diecast, Shadows Fall, All That Remains, Unearth and Killswitch Engage. I have seen all of those bands live way too many times to count....

I think that the "newer" screaming when done right has it's place and can been very enjoyable, for example all of the aforementioned Metalcore bands from Boston do it right. But I agree some of the "newer" bands are a horrible waste of time.....


----------



## celestialred

metalis4ever - please feel free to list some Power Metal bands - I probably would recognize them.  Truly, I am out of the loop on subgenres nowadays.

Right now in my car I have CD's from Avenged Sevenfold, Lacuna Coil, Coheed and Cambria, and for good measure White Zombie's Astro Creep 2000.  No newfangled iPod or XM for this old geezer.  Back when I was a wee lass, my parents tortured me with their 60's doo-wop songs; now I get to torment my kids (my 5 yr old especially) with the 80s rock that the classic rock station plays.  Now there's your circle of life.  

I saw Metallica once in '91 I believe - the Black tour.  First time I ever got high......good times.  Oh to be young and irresponsible again.  When "Reload" came out I was working at a Sam Goody as an asst mgr and it was blasted after-hours on a regular basis.  I have irked many a WW2 vet/mallcop with shenanigans like that.


----------



## the7thAve

I am new to the boards, and thus new to this thread, so I haven't read the whole thing except the first post and the ones on this page.

Just wanted to give a HAILs to all my fellow Disney fan metalheads. I like _almost_ all music, and this includes a good heavy dose of metal. In fact, I mostly listen to either metal or "roots" music (old time music, delta blues, etc.).

As for metal, my tastes change on a near-constant basis. Currently, I'm listening to a mix of stoner/doom and black metal, with a little thrash thrown in for good measure.


----------



## maddhatir

the7thAve said:


> I am new to the boards, and thus new to this thread, so I haven't read the whole thing except the first post and the ones on this page.
> 
> Just wanted to give a HAILs to all my fellow Disney fan metalheads. I like _almost_ all music, and this includes a good heavy dose of metal. In fact, I mostly listen to either metal or "roots" music (old time music, delta blues, etc.).
> 
> As for metal, my tastes change on a near-constant basis. Currently, I'm listening to a mix of stoner/doom and black metal, with a little thrash thrown in for good measure.



Welcome 7th Ave! \m/  

I am with you on the old music- I like old blues. And believe it or not  I listen to the '40s station on Sirius! I wish they went as far back as the '20s, but no such luck. 

Speaking of stoner metal- I was thinking about getting Katatonia tix- not sure though. Anyone have any thoughts? I never saw them before.

Last night I was glued to Youtube watching non-stop Amon Amarth. I like the live 2007 Summer Breeze vids. I watched some Johan interviews too.


----------



## the7thAve

I like Katatonia a little bit. I would definitely go see them, but that's only because I never pass up an opportunity to see any metal band from Sweden or Norway, lol.


----------



## SoScary'09

metalis4ever said:


> I disagree, I mean sure it's sad that we lost Peter Steele and Ronnie James Dio but they left us with so much great music that it is far from depressing!!! Just blast them loud and proud and feel the energy spew forth from their amazing talent...They both were pioneers in their own right....
> 
> Think about it Dio hooked up with Iommi and they took a mediocre band in Black Sabbath and made them Great and gave us two of the best Metal albums of all time in Heaven and Hell and Mob Rules! Not to mention his Elf, Rainbow and DIO stuff.... Thankfully I saw him live twice once with Dio and once with Black Sabbath
> 
> Steele merged NY style punk with Goth Metal, talk about original....Bloody Kisses and October Rust are  easily in the top 200 Metal albums of all time....
> 
> The other person you guys have spoke of passing is not Metal therefore I refuse to recognize his existence LOL But that's the Metal Elitist in me



It was just a figure of speech  But then again, the loss itself is still sad. October Rust is one of my favorite albums OF ALL TIME 

It should just be fall all year round


----------



## metalis4ever

the7thAve said:


> I am new to the boards, and thus new to this thread, so I haven't read the whole thing except the first post and the ones on this page.
> 
> Just wanted to give a HAILs to all my fellow Disney fan metalheads. I like _almost_ all music, and this includes a good heavy dose of metal. In fact, I mostly listen to either metal or "roots" music (old time music, delta blues, etc.).
> 
> As for metal, my tastes change on a near-constant basis. Currently, I'm listening to a mix of stoner/doom and black metal, with a little thrash thrown in for good measure.




HAILS!!! and welcome to the Brothers and Sisters of True Metal and DIS, yes they go hand in hand


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Welcome 7th Ave! \m/
> 
> I am with you on the old music- I like old blues. And believe it or not  I listen to the '40s station on Sirius! I wish they went as far back as the '20s, but no such luck.
> 
> Speaking of stoner metal- I was thinking about getting Katatonia tix- not sure though. Anyone have any thoughts? I never saw them before.
> 
> Last night I was glued to Youtube watching non-stop Amon Amarth. I like the live 2007 Summer Breeze vids. I watched some Johan interviews too.



Katatonia are amazing....but if you see them live remember they are very low key...I have seen them twice once a long time ago '99 and then again in 2009...One cannot compare 1999 Katatonia to present day it's as if they are 2 separate bands but I must say they were quite impressive live both times. I say go for it 

Amon Amarth is far and away the best Melodic Death Metal band!!! Johan is the Norse God of Death Metal \m/ -_- \m/


----------



## metalis4ever

celestialred said:


> metalis4ever - please feel free to list some Power Metal bands - I probably would recognize them.  Truly, I am out of the loop on subgenres nowadays.
> 
> Right now in my car I have CD's from Avenged Sevenfold, Lacuna Coil, Coheed and Cambria, and for good measure White Zombie's Astro Creep 2000.  No newfangled iPod or XM for this old geezer.  Back when I was a wee lass, my parents tortured me with their 60's doo-wop songs; now I get to torment my kids (my 5 yr old especially) with the 80s rock that the classic rock station plays.  Now there's your circle of life.
> 
> I saw Metallica once in '91 I believe - the Black tour.  First time I ever got high......good times.  Oh to be young and irresponsible again.  When "Reload" came out I was working at a Sam Goody as an asst mgr and it was blasted after-hours on a regular basis.  I have irked many a WW2 vet/mallcop with shenanigans like that.



Others on here may have their own Power Metal guilty pleasures  but here are my Top 20 fav PM bands .... in no particular order, some of them are similar but for the most part this list represents a good mix of all the different styles of Power Metal...I included Iced Earth even though they are technically a Power Thrash Metal band...... 

Iced Earth (Power Thrash)
Helloween
Hammerfall
Blind Guardian
Gamma Ray
Sonata Arctica
Kamelot
Singery
Edguy
Avantasia (Power Metal super band)
Firewind
Brainstorm
Dream Evil
Demons and Wizards (Side project - Members of Blind Guardian and Iced Earth)
Rhapsody / Rhapsody in Fire (name change)
Nightwish
Running Wild
Mystic Prophecy
Iron Saviour
Steel Attack

Sub-Genres are difficulty to follow in Metal because there are just so many, even though I have been listening to Metal/Hardcore and only Metal/Hardcore (with a few Hard Rock exceptions such as System of a Down, Snot, Soulfly, Sevendust, Disturbed and a couple others) since the age of 8(1988) I still get confused on the difference between Death Metal and Melodic Death Metal, or the difference between Power Metal, Glory Metal and Battle Metal  ...The important thing for me is that as long as it's True Metal I blast it Loud and Proud


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> Katatonia are amazing....but if you see them live remember they are very low key...I have seen them twice once a long time ago '99 and then again in 2009...One cannot compare 1999 Katatonia to present day it's as if they are 2 separate bands but I must say they were quite impressive live both times. I say go for it



Thanks Metal- I knew you would have an answer for me  Katatonia reminds me of Opeth w/ out the growls throw in. I must say Katatonia is good for "_chillin_'"  I will have to make sure I go to the concert in the right mind-set 



> Amon Amarth is far and away the best Melodic Death Metal band!!! Johan is the Norse God of Death Metal \m/ -_- \m/



I think I have now seen every interview along with every live and official vid from Amon Amarth on Youtube I NEED MORE! 

Did you see that one vid when Johan just NAILS that dude who jumped up on stage with a major head butt!! Johan looks at the guy afterwards and just shoves him off the stage and keeps doing his thang. Now THAT had to hurt!
Here's the vid in case anyone did not see it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdLo...8F64FD5E&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=11


----------



## maddhatir

SoScary'09 said:


> It was just a figure of speech  But then again, the loss itself is still sad. October Rust is one of my favorite albums OF ALL TIME
> 
> It should just be fall all year round



 LUV the fall. It's my favorite time of the year! Nice and cripsy. The leaves are so beautiful. I feel lucky that I get to see that. I could not live somewhere that does not have a change of seasons. 

DH and I were married in Bermuda (years ago ) He asked me the other day if I had the chance to do it over, would I choose Bermuda. I said no, I would like to have a Wiccan ceremony close to Halloween, here in NJ.


----------



## fenrir58

Found this lthread and was soooo excited.
I LOVE metal. I have a Behemoth tattoo. I go to concerts multiple times a month and pay a visit to Maryland Deeathfest and Wacken Open Air.
Testament was my real gateway band, though I listen to a large number of subgenres now. I finally got to see one of the bands I've worshipped for at least 6 years now- Hypocrisy- about a month ago, with Hate (again- FINALLY), Scar Symmetry, Blackguard, and Swashbuckle.
I'm so happy to not be alone in this love of Disney and metal. \m/


----------



## maddhatir

fenrir58 said:


> Found this lthread and was soooo excited.
> I LOVE metal. I have a Behemoth tattoo. I go to concerts multiple times a month and pay a visit to Maryland Deeathfest and Wacken Open Air.
> Testament was my real gateway band, though I listen to a large number of subgenres now. I finally got to see one of the bands I've worshipped for at least 6 years now- Hypocrisy- about a month ago, with Hate (again- FINALLY), Scar Symmetry, Blackguard, and Swashbuckle.
> I'm so happy to not be alone in this love of Disney and metal. \m/



Welcome Fen \m/ 

I need some help. NO, not mentally- OK, just a little, but that's besides the point- ANYWAY....

I have said in the past that I am not a fan of "fests" and never been to any. Well- We ARE going to Mayhem Fest next month I know there will be a few stages in addition to the main stage. I do not want to get there early and be fizzled out by the time Lamb of God, Korn etc come on. 

Do you think I can find an "intinerary" of the show online. Bands in order and what times they play? I want to get an idea of when I should arrive to see the bands I am interested in.

I thought I read somewhere that for the Mayhem Fest, they have the smaller stages out in the parking lot and then open up the venue for the main show. Could this be right?

Thanks!!


----------



## fenrir58

I would assume that they would put up a running order beforehand ( I never did Mayhem, but Wacken and MDF get theirs up way in advance, and Ozzfest and Sounds of the Underground had a board posted at the venue. When I went to Summer Slaughter both times, band lists were leaked ahead of time on websites like smnnews and blabbermouth, I would suggest keep checking those websites, as well as the festivals' mainpage). I am however, going to assume since this is a traveling thing and they might not always open doors at the same time that there won't be times up. So I suggest seeing what the lineup is, even without times, and just figure out what you would be willing to sacrifice. Also, if you are not going on the first day of the tour, try to find a review up, usually those post band orders since they are reviewing bands in the order they saw them. Or if there's a board, people start posting opinions. 

In terms of the stages, usually if the venue is big enough they'll space the two smaller stage far enough away from each other so there's no sound interference. The place I go to had some space over a hill from the actual pavilion and placed the stage down there, though each venue is different. If your main stage is like ours with a pavilion and seats, they usually open the seats up early enough for people who want to get there in plenty of time to chill. I would assume due to security reasons, though, you will have to go through some checkpoint before the two smaller stages, so if it is in a parking lot, that part will be blocked off.

Honestly though, if you make time for food and hydration, it's really not that bad. Wacken and MDF are both 3 day festivals that can start as early as 11AM somedays and run as late as 3AM... you would be surprised as to what your body does when running on adrenaline. If you have a seat for the mainstage( again I don't know anything about the venue your going to), or even a hill/someplace to sit, take advantage between bands. That 15-20 minutes of setup time might be all you need to make it through a band.

I hope this helps somewhat


----------



## the7thAve

I would really love to go to WOA, but the trip would cost too much, and the wife doesn't want to go, and I'm not going by myself. 

On a side note, Watain (one of my favorite current black metal bands) is on the cover of the new issue of Decibel magazine, which I found kinda odd.


----------



## fenrir58

the7thAve said:


> I would really love to go to WOA, but the trip would cost too much, and the wife doesn't want to go, and I'm not going by myself.
> 
> On a side note, Watain (one of my favorite current black metal bands) is on the cover of the new issue of Decibel magazine, which I found kinda odd.



I went by myself when I was 19, but it was my whole "I'm spreading my wings thing." I was lucky this year I found a flight for 600 including taxes.

Is it their "Deathfest" issue? Watain and Decibel(that is, Decibel had a stand up with free issues, pins and bumper stickers) were both there this year. There was this one band their this year called Necrophobic, blew my mind.


----------



## metalis4ever

the7thAve said:


> I would really love to go to WOA, but the trip would cost too much, and the wife doesn't want to go, and I'm not going by myself.
> 
> On a side note, Watain (one of my favorite current black metal bands) is on the cover of the new issue of Decibel magazine, which I found kinda odd.



Best magazine cover ever!!!! I saw Watain and 1349 in Boston a couple of years ago talk about True Black Metal!!!

I too would love to go to WOA...I went to Milwaukee back in the day and of course Paganfest, Ozzfest (97-00) and New England Metal and Hardcore Festival....


----------



## metalis4ever

fenrir58 said:


> I went by myself when I was 19, but it was my whole "I'm spreading my wings thing." I was lucky this year I found a flight for 600 including taxes.
> 
> Is it their "Deathfest" issue? Watain and Decibel(that is, Decibel had a stand up with free issues, pins and bumper stickers) were both there this year. There was this one band their this year called Necrophobic, blew my mind.



If we are talking about the same Necrophobic they are amazing 
I love their first 3 albums "Nocturnal Silence", "Darkside" , and "The Third Antichrist" as they were brutally amazing!!! Then in my opinion their next 2 or 3 were horrible but their newest album that came out in 2008 or 2009? was good I am blanking on the name "Death to All" maybe? was a very solid effort.  They are definitely Blackened Death Metal pioneers!!!!!!!


----------



## GaRain

Haven't had a chance to read the WHOLE thread, but I thought I would pop in and say hi!  While I would say I am not into hardcore metal, I do consider myself a rocker!  Sevendust is probably as hard as I go, though - love them and even got to take my niece to see them at The House of Blues last time we were at Disney in October!


----------



## Gwendolyn

I just found this thread.

And yes I really like all kinds of metal.

My personal favorites at the moment:
Annatar
Conorach
Haggard
Teräsbetoni
Therion
Rhapsody

Take your time to listen to their songs listed on their MySpace.

I also like the dutch bands After Forever, Epica, Within Temptation, Orphanage. But I know the band members of those bands in real life for years. The same counts for Conorach and Annatar.

And there are more bands that I like ofcourse.


----------



## metalis4ever

Welcome you both to the Brothers and Sisters of True Metal and DIS 



GaRain said:


> Haven't had a chance to read the WHOLE thread, but I thought I would pop in and say hi!  While I would say I am not into hardcore metal, I do consider myself a rocker!  Sevendust is probably as hard as I go, though - love them and even got to take my niece to see them at The House of Blues last time we were at Disney in October!



Sevendust are one of the few hard rock bands that I love....I saw them 6-7 times back in the day between 1997 and 2000. I absolutely love their first 2 albums, I haven't gotten into any of their recent stuff I think the last album I purchased of theirs was "Animosity". But their self titled and "Home" are amazing Hard Rock albums...That's awesome that you got to seem at the House of Blues at Disney....The only shows I have seen there was back in 1999 when I was in the Disney College Program I went to 3 shows ..Slayer, Messhugah (spelling?), and Sick of it All...Sepultura (w/ Green on vocals, awful)...and Slash's Snakepit.....Good venue back then I am sure it is still just as good....



Gwendolyn said:


> I just found this thread.
> 
> And yes I really like all kinds of metal.
> 
> My personal favorites at the moment:
> Annatar
> Conorach
> Haggard
> Teräsbetoni
> Therion
> Rhapsody
> 
> Take your time to listen to their songs listed on their MySpace.
> 
> I also like the dutch bands After Forever, Epica, Within Temptation, Orphanage. But I know the band members of those bands in real life for years. The same counts for Conorach and Annatar.
> 
> And there are more bands that I like ofcourse.




Every single band that you mentioned are absolutely AMAZING!!!!!!!! I love Haggard I presume you mean the real Haggard not the posers LOL..."Awaking The Centuries" is one of my all time favorite Metal albums.....

I believe that Epica are playing in Massachusetts this fall I am definitely going to see them!!!


----------



## Gwendolyn

Going to Epica, nice!  Mark (lead guitar player/grunter) is a very good kisser you know, at least he was 9 years ago *blush* But dont tell him that when you get to speak with him. 

Haggard is indeed amazing. Everytime I read a Harry Potter book, I listened to Haggard. Now I am hearing Haggard in my head when I read Harry Potter, and I think of Harry Potter when listening to Haggard. 

What is your opinion on Annatar? I really like the sound of the synthesizers. And the voice of the singer is really nice


----------



## maddhatir

GaRain said:


> Haven't had a chance to read the WHOLE thread, but I thought I would pop in and say hi!  While I would say I am not into hardcore metal, I do consider myself a rocker!  Sevendust is probably as hard as I go, though - love them and even got to take my niece to see them at The House of Blues last time we were at Disney in October!



Welcome!!



Gwendolyn said:


> I just found this thread.
> 
> And yes I really like all kinds of metal.
> 
> My personal favorites at the moment:
> Annatar
> Conorach
> Haggard
> Teräsbetoni
> Therion
> Rhapsody
> 
> Take your time to listen to their songs listed on their MySpace.
> 
> I also like the dutch bands After Forever, Epica, Within Temptation, Orphanage. But I know the band members of those bands in real life for years. The same counts for Conorach and Annatar.
> 
> And there are more bands that I like of course.



Welcome Gwen!! Thanks for posting all the clips. I now know I have only scratched the surface of metal Some of the sounds reminded me of Eluveitie or Tyr. I have not branched out too far yet so I do not have a lot of bands to compare them to 




Gwendolyn said:


> Going to Epica, nice!  Mark (lead guitar player/grunter) is a very good kisser you know, at least he was 9 years ago *blush* But dont tell him that when you get to speak with him.



Be careful telling Metal that- he just might want to see for himself and report back  juuuuuust a joke  No, really can you? I am curious now


----------



## fenrir58

metalis4ever said:


> If we are talking about the same Necrophobic they are amazing
> I love their first 3 albums "Nocturnal Silence", "Darkside" , and "The Third Antichrist" as they were brutally amazing!!! Then in my opinion their next 2 or 3 were horrible but their newest album that came out in 2008 or 2009? was good I am blanking on the name "Death to All" maybe? was a very solid effort.  They are definitely Blackened Death Metal pioneers!!!!!!!



Yep, the same ones. I had heard of these guys but never listened to them. This performance has opened my ears up and I hope they come back again because live they are true performers. No tricks, no over-the-top theatrics, just amazing energy and intense, spot on playing.


----------



## the7thAve

metalis4ever said:


> Best magazine cover ever!!!! I saw Watain and 1349 in Boston a couple of years ago talk about True Black Metal!!!



I would have LOVED to have been at that show. I am truly jealous.


----------



## metalis4ever

Gwendolyn said:


> Going to Epica, nice!  Mark (lead guitar player/grunter) is a very good kisser you know, at least he was 9 years ago *blush* But dont tell him that when you get to speak with him.
> 
> Haggard is indeed amazing. Everytime I read a Harry Potter book, I listened to Haggard. Now I am hearing Haggard in my head when I read Harry Potter, and I think of Harry Potter when listening to Haggard.
> 
> What is your opinion on Annatar? I really like the sound of the synthesizers. And the voice of the singer is really nice



I wasn't familiar with Annatar until you mentioned them....I checked them out and could only find 2 tracks "Reflection" and "Out of My Hands" both of which I enjoyed....

If you like bands like that then you must love the following: 

Tristania
Delain
Draconian
Aesma Daeva
Coronatus
Angtoria
Visions of Atlantis
Atargatis
Leaves'Eye
Charon
Autumn
Imperia
Octavia Sperati
Katra
Sirenia
Demether
Innocens
The Gathering
Lacuna Coil 

I am sure there are many more but those are the bands that came to mind...Yeah I have issues I am obsessed with all kinds of Metal, it's what I do...Well that and Disney of course


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Be careful telling Metal that- he just might want to see for himself and report back  juuuuuust a joke  No, really can you? I am curious now



Usually I'm all for taking one for the team but he's not my type


----------



## GaRain

metalis4ever said:


> Welcome you both to the Brothers and Sisters of True Metal and DIS
> 
> 
> 
> Sevendust are one of the few hard rock bands that I love....I saw them 6-7 times back in the day between 1997 and 2000. I absolutely love their first 2 albums, I haven't gotten into any of their recent stuff I think the last album I purchased of theirs was "Animosity". But their self titled and "Home" are amazing Hard Rock albums...That's awesome that you got to seem at the House of Blues at Disney....The only shows I have seen there was back in 1999 when I was in the Disney College Program I went to 3 shows ..Slayer, Messhugah (spelling?), and Sick of it All...Sepultura (w/ Green on vocals, awful)...and Slash's Snakepit.....Good venue back then I am sure it is still just as good....




I am biased when it comes to Sevendust - those are my boys!  I went to highschool with Vinny, the bass player and Clint, guitar and I have been friends for a long time.
The niece, who was 14 at the time, thought she was pretty darn special with her name on the list, backstage passes and we got to sit in the soundbooth!
It is still a nice venue!


----------



## Gwendolyn

metalis4ever said:


> I wasn't familiar with Annatar until you mentioned them....I checked them out and could only find 2 tracks "Reflection" and "Out of My Hands" both of which I enjoyed....
> 
> If you like bands like that then you must love the following:
> 
> Tristania
> Delain
> Draconian
> Aesma Daeva
> Coronatus
> Angtoria
> Visions of Atlantis
> Atargatis
> Leaves'Eye
> Charon
> Autumn
> Imperia
> Octavia Sperati
> Katra
> Sirenia
> Demether
> Innocens
> The Gathering
> Lacuna Coil
> 
> I am sure there are many more but those are the bands that came to mind...Yeah I have issues I am obsessed with all kinds of Metal, it's what I do...Well that and Disney of course



Delain, The Gathering and Autumn are Dutch, I've met the bandmemers of all bands before. Had some drinks with them too. Really nice people  I like music of The Gathering.
I do not like de music of Delain, their english is really bad, and the keyboard player never plays his own stuff on stage. All is pre-recorded so he actually pretends to be playing live.
Autumn started out as an After Forever wannabe. They actually had the exact same equiptment as After Forever with the same presets. I'm glad they've grown.

I really love the finnish bands in your list, but then again, Finland is the metal capital in the world.
Lacuna Coil is cool too.

About Annatar, on their MySpace you can find more songs besides their current EP songs. One of my favorites is "My Darkest Nightmare".
"As Darkness Binds them" made me realise that I had fallen in love with DH, so that is kind of our song.


----------



## metalis4ever

GaRain said:


> I am biased when it comes to Sevendust - those are my boys!  I went to highschool with Vinny, the bass player and Clint, guitar and I have been friends for a long time.
> The niece, who was 14 at the time, thought she was pretty darn special with her name on the list, backstage passes and we got to sit in the soundbooth!
> It is still a nice venue!



Good to know that HOB DTD is still a good venue 

Like I said I am an old school Sevendust fan, I love their first two albums....I was lucky enough to see them live several times between late 1997 and 2000.... That's wicked cool that you went to HS w/ Vinny and that you are friends with Cliff....I will have to give all of their stuff a listen, I just have such a personal deep connection with bands and their albums from that era (1997-2000). I don't care what my fellow Brothers and Sisters of True Metal say I am not afraid to admit that I LOVE Sevendust, Snot, System of a Down and Soulfly. 

Mainly because they remind me of High School (I graduated in '98) as well as when I participated in the Disney College Program in the Spring of 1999. I met someone who I am still great friends with to this day and all we did was hang out and listen to those bands, so they enable my soft unMetal side to shine through and reminisce about the days of old  Jeez after that I sound like I should be  kissing the guitarist of Epica  

Ok now I am going to go listen to some Brutal Death Metal to cleanse my Metal Soul


----------



## kaligal

You say "metal" and I think, "Shout at the Devil."  Then I come here and see a bunch of bands that for all I know were just made up words.

You guys make me feel old.


----------



## metalis4ever

kaligal said:


> You say "metal" and I think, "Shout at the Devil."  Then I come here and see a bunch of bands that for all I know were just made up words.
> 
> You guys make me feel old.



LOL Sorry....If it makes you feel any better I get the same feeling sometimes when I go to shows I have become that 30 y.o. guy that I used to make fun of back in 1997. The only solice I have is that kids these days are soft so I jump in the pit and show them how its done LOL  
In anycase you should check out some of the bands we as a group have talked about 

On a different note my computer died so Iam using my Nintendo Wii which is as annoying as having to listen to Lars Ulrich speak....


----------



## maddhatir

kaligal said:


> You say "metal" and I think, "Shout at the Devil."  Then I come here and see a bunch of bands that for all I know were just made up words.
> 
> You guys make me feel old.



There's no crying in Metal!!  I can BET I am much older than you are but I still enjoy finding new bands to listen to! You are never too old bang your head. \m/ 

A friend of mine asked me if I will still be listening to "that" music when I am old- I said, "heck yeah". Am I supposed to change my taste in music just b/c I am getting older? That makes no sense to me Listen to music I hate just b/c the majority of people don't "get me"? No thanks  

A while back my BIL came to the house. I had on one of my bands. He said "you still listen to that music?" I said "Ah, I'm sorry- should I be listening to that hillbilly crap you call music and that will make me all "grown up" just like you??"  He shut up.

I get it from a lot of people.


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> There's no crying in Metal!!  I can BET I am much older than you are but I still enjoy finding new bands to listen to! You are never too old bang your head. \m/
> 
> A friend of mine asked me if I will still be listening to "that" music when I am old- I said, "heck yeah". Am I supposed to change my taste in music just b/c I am getting older? That makes no sense to me Listen to music I hate just b/c the majority of people don't "get me"? No thanks
> 
> A while back my BIL came to the house. I had on one of my bands. He said "you still listen to that music?" I said "Ah, I'm sorry- should I be listening to that hillbilly crap you call music and that will make me all "grown up" just like you??"  He shut up.
> 
> I get it from a lot of people.



I can definitly relate to that  

I get the "It's a phase, you'll grow out of it" Which I find hilarious considering I am almost 30 and I started listening to Metal at the age of 8!! Guess it's a 22 year phase lol
Metal is forever, and will never die....People can judge but it's their loss.
BTW anyone see the lineup for Waken this year? I wish I lived in Germany! Iron Maiden, Immortal, Cooper, Crue just to name a few.

Also I am going to the Katatonia show in MA...Orphaned Land is opening!!!!!!!!!! I love Katatonia but I wish Orphaned Land was headlining.


----------



## fenrir58

metalis4ever said:


> I can definitly relate to that
> 
> I get the "It's a phase, you'll grow out of it" Which I find hilarious considering I am almost 30 and I started listening to Metal at the age of 8!! Guess it's a 22 year phase lol
> Metal is forever, and will never die....People can judge but it's their loss.
> BTW anyone see the lineup for Waken this year? I wish I lived in Germany! Iron Maiden, Immortal, Cooper, Crue just to name a few.
> 
> Also I am going to the Katatonia show in MA...Orphaned Land is opening!!!!!!!!!! I love Katatonia but I wish Orphaned Land was headlining.




Haha I'll be there dude! Let's also mention Lizzy Borden, Suicidal Angels, Ihsahn, Anvil, Atrocity, Equilibrium, Die Apokalyptischen Reiter, Dew-Scented, W.A.S.P. (saw them once at 12 years old, what an experience lol), Tiamat, and Kampfar, as well as some bands I looked up because I was curious since they were playing and now I'm hooked, Degredead and Hackneyed.

Now how's this one for a hoot: Metal Camp-7 days in Slovenia plus a 3 day Manowar festival this year(what a Manowar festival contains I might not want to know, loin cloths and shiny people?).


----------



## metalis4ever

fenrir58 said:


> Haha I'll be there dude! Let's also mention Lizzy Borden, Suicidal Angels, Ihsahn, Anvil, Atrocity, Equilibrium, Die Apokalyptischen Reiter, Dew-Scented, W.A.S.P. (saw them once at 12 years old, what an experience lol), Tiamat, and Kampfar, as well as some bands I looked up because I was curious since they were playing and now I'm hooked, Degredead and Hackneyed.
> 
> Now how's this one for a hoot: Metal Camp-7 days in Slovenia plus a 3 day Manowar festival this year(what a Manowar festival contains I might not want to know, loin cloths and shiny people?).



I am wicked jealous!!!!!!! Hope you have a great time!!!! 

I saw Manowar a few years ago in the US on the Warriors of the World tour with Immortal!!!! Best combination ever, I saw them twice as they played two separate shows in Massachusetts on that tour!! One of which was in Salem, MA. While driving to that show I saw one of the dudes from Immortal walking down the street towards the venue in full corpse paint  Given Salem's history I found it to be quite hilarious   But I wonder where he was coming from and what he was doing walking around in full regalia   Too bad he wasn't carrying a torch like in some of their music videos


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> While driving to that show I saw one of the dudes from Immortal walking down the street towards the venue in full corpse paint  Given Salem's history I found it to be quite hilarious   But I wonder where he was coming from and what he was doing walking around in full regalia   Too bad he wasn't carrying a torch like in some of their music videos



Maybe he just came from visiting the one and only Laurie Cabot!?


----------



## SoScary'09

fenrir58 said:


> (what a Manowar festival contains I might not want to know, loin cloths and shiny people?).



 Yes.


----------



## fenrir58

metalis4ever said:


> I am wicked jealous!!!!!!! Hope you have a great time!!!!
> 
> I saw Manowar a few years ago in the US on the Warriors of the World tour with Immortal!!!! Best combination ever, I saw them twice as they played two separate shows in Massachusetts on that tour!! One of which was in Salem, MA. While driving to that show I saw one of the dudes from Immortal walking down the street towards the venue in full corpse paint  Given Salem's history I found it to be quite hilarious   But I wonder where he was coming from and what he was doing walking around in full regalia   Too bad he wasn't carrying a torch like in some of their music videos


Corpse paint? Before the show? Usually bands put that on like 5 minutes before they walk on stage lol.
Have you ever seen the youtube video "Abbath don't feel like dancing"? It's hilarious.


----------



## maddhatir

Just got this on my Wall. 

You all may have seen this already, but, I will share anyway. It's a clip of the making of Behemoth's new vid, Alas, the Lord Is upon Me 
http://www.metalblade.tv/tv/exclusives/behemoth-the-making-of-alas-the-lord-is-upon-me-video/

Had to watch it twice- once to read the subtitles while Nergal is speaking and again to watch all the goings-ons. AND of course to catch a glimps of Orion...shirtless.... oh holy mama! (ok so I'm a girl, shoot me)

I would love to see the guys live again! Can't wait until they come back.

I did see this on Blabbermouth posted on 6/20:
_An interview with BEHEMOTH guitarist/vocalist Adam "Nergal" Darski conducted by NME TV after the band's performance in Warsaw can be viewed below. During the chat, Nergal reveals that BEHEMOTH will embark on a U.S. tour in November with Swedish black metallers WATAIN_


----------



## the7thAve

maddhatir said:


> I did see this on Blabbermouth posted on 6/20:
> _An interview with BEHEMOTH guitarist/vocalist Adam "Nergal" Darski conducted by NME TV after the band's performance in Warsaw can be viewed below. During the chat, Nergal reveals that BEHEMOTH will embark on a U.S. tour in November with Swedish black metallers WATAIN_




Sweet. I hope this comes somewhere near me.


----------



## ztam3

I am a bit late to the thread, but my personal favorites, currently anyway, Opeth, Between the Buried and Me, Mastadon, Baroness....to name a few.

Awesome thread idea~

Tabitha


----------



## maddhatir

ztam3 said:


> I am a bit late to the thread, but my personal favorites, currently anyway, Opeth, Between the Buried and Me, Mastadon, Baroness....to name a few.
> 
> Awesome thread idea~
> 
> Tabitha



Welcome \m/


----------



## SoScary'09

ztam3 said:


> I am a bit late to the thread, but my personal favorites, currently anyway, Opeth, Between the Buried and Me, Mastadon, Baroness....to name a few.
> 
> Awesome thread idea~
> 
> Tabitha



Yo!~


----------



## fenrir58

Just a warning, because some people were actually upset by this(I loved it however)
Even though they announced this, it seems like not everybody is aware... Iron Maiden's set on The Final Frontier U.S. tour is a LOT of songs off of the more recent albums. It is not your typical "classic" Iron Maiden set. 
I personally was thrilled, Maiden never seems to fail with me, but just thought I'd warn ya because if you don't want to hear the new stuff at all, it's quite an expensive ticket to not enjoy the set.


----------



## metalis4ever

fenrir58 said:


> Just a warning, because some people were actually upset by this(I loved it however)
> Even though they announced this, it seems like not everybody is aware... Iron Maiden's set on The Final Frontier U.S. tour is a LOT of songs off of the more recent albums. It is not your typical "classic" Iron Maiden set.
> I personally was thrilled, Maiden never seems to fail with me, but just thought I'd warn ya because if you don't want to hear the new stuff at all, it's quite an expensive ticket to not enjoy the set.



Up The Irons!!!! 

Maiden is my all time favorite but regretfully due to my age I have only seen them live 7 times the first being the Ed Hunter Tour. But what you speak of has been true in recent years Maiden will alternate their tours old -new-old-new take the US tours from 1999 forward Ed Hunter - Brave New World - Give Me Ed - Dance of Death- Early Years - Matter of life and Death - Somewhere Back in Time - Final Frontier....Unfortunately being that the closet they came to Boston was MSG this tour I did not go as I refuse to step foot in that city I just don't like it and not just because I hate the Yankees  LOL 

In any case how was the show? I've heard good things and that the songs off of Final Frontier really play well live....How was Dream Theater? I haven't seen them live since Gigantour....

Any other shows coming up for you or others on here?  

These are my upcoming shows 

08/27 - Exodus, Malevolent Creation, Holy Grail, Bonded by Blood and Lich King

09/11 - Katatonia, Swallow the Sun and Orphaned Land...(Can't wait to see Orphaned Land!!!! Nothing against Katatonia but I wish OL were the headline)

09/12 - Bane, Trapped Under Ice, Cruel Hand, Alpha & Omega (Bane = True Boston Hardcore, can't wait to see them I haven't seen them since 2002 or so)

09/17 - Kamelot , Leaves' Eye and Blackguard 

11/20 - Epica, Scar Symmetry, Mutiny Within and Blackguard

I don't know if I can sit through the train wreck that is Blackguard within 2 months of one another but I'll find out....they are so bad....

Not to mention on 09/19 I am running in the most Metal race ever the Warrior Dash in Windham New York..... Between the race and the shows it is going to be the BEST Late Summer and Fall ever!!!!!


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> Not to mention on 09/19 I am running in the most Metal race ever the Warrior Dash in Windham New York..... Between the race and the shows it is going to be the BEST Late Summer and Fall ever!!!!!



I never heard of the race so I Googled it- THAT is too cool! Good luck!!! Have you done it before?

Meh- The only shows I have are Mayhem Fest next weekend and the American Carnage tour in Aug. I am kind of confused about AC. I know they are adding Anthrax on the last leg of the tour- which would be us, but will Testament still be playing?? If not, I can care less to go. I really wanted to see them even though I saw them in May of 09. 

I don't care for Anthrax nnow- saw the original band enough in the 80s.


----------



## fenrir58

metalis4ever said:


> Up The Irons!!!!
> 
> Maiden is my all time favorite but regretfully due to my age I have only seen them live 7 times the first being the Ed Hunter Tour. But what you speak of has been true in recent years Maiden will alternate their tours old -new-old-new take the US tours from 1999 forward Ed Hunter - Brave New World - Give Me Ed - Dance of Death- Early Years - Matter of life and Death - Somewhere Back in Time - Final Frontier....Unfortunately being that the closet they came to Boston was MSG this tour I did not go as I refuse to step foot in that city I just don't like it and not just because I hate the Yankees  LOL
> 
> In any case how was the show? I've heard good things and that the songs off of Final Frontier really play well live....How was Dream Theater? I haven't seen them live since Gigantour....
> 
> Any other shows coming up for you or others on here?
> 
> These are my upcoming shows
> 
> 08/27 - Exodus, Malevolent Creation, Holy Grail, Bonded by Blood and Lich King
> 
> 09/11 - Katatonia, Swallow the Sun and Orphaned Land...(Can't wait to see Orphaned Land!!!! Nothing against Katatonia but I wish OL were the headline)
> 
> 09/12 - Bane, Trapped Under Ice, Cruel Hand, Alpha & Omega (Bane = True Boston Hardcore, can't wait to see them I haven't seen them since 2002 or so)
> 
> 09/17 - Kamelot , Leaves' Eye and Blackguard
> 
> 11/20 - Epica, Scar Symmetry, Mutiny Within and Blackguard
> 
> I don't know if I can sit through the train wreck that is Blackguard within 2 months of one another but I'll find out....they are so bad....
> 
> Not to mention on 09/19 I am running in the most Metal race ever the Warrior Dash in Windham New York..... Between the race and the shows it is going to be the BEST Late Summer and Fall ever!!!!!



Maiden was fantastic... they dedicated Blood Brothers to Dio which I thought was fitting.
I have only seen Maiden twice, but both times were the old sets, so I was really excited to see some new stuff.
Dream Theater was awesome. There was a lot of energy for that set.

I'm going to Wacken in less than 3 weeks
July 16th- Crown the Lost(friend's band) w/ Mantic Ritual
July 20th-Death Angel(Soilwork's the headliner, but Death Angel's top for me)
July 26th- Malevolent Creation
September 1st- Exodus
September 14th- Katatonia, Swallow the Sun
October 1st(maybe)- DRI
October 5th-Immolation
October 6th(maybe)-Nile
October 25th- Nevermore
November 18th-Overkill
That's my plans for now lol.


----------



## DisneyWitch

Wow...I think I just found family. 

Being older, and having come of age in Los Angeles in the late 1980's, I have been a metal fan for decades. Never grew out of it, and the running joke is that I'm the old broad who blasts Rob Zombie (or whatever is playing on the MP3 in the car) down the street. 

Lately, I'm into a lot of symphonic metal and power metal from Europe: Edguy, Avantasia, Epica, Kamelot, Northern Kings, Sonata Arctica (love that man's voice), Rob Zombie, Rammstein, Dragonforce, Silentium, After Forever, Amon Amarth, Nightwish, old Stratovarius, and a lot others. Love the classics (Maiden, hair metal of all kinds, Extreme, etc.) as well. I'd give my eyeteeth to go to Wacken! 

Oh, and did someone mention Laurie Cabot? My username and signature are  not an accident, after all. <<grin & wink>>  I haven't seen her in over 10 years, and was actually thinking of taking a little road trip up to Salem for Samhain or something. Would love to PM with folks who are...er...of that same theological persuasion!


----------



## fenrir58

Welcome to the boards and welcome to this thread!


----------



## metalis4ever

DisneyWitch said:


> Wow...I think I just found family.
> 
> Being older, and having come of age in Los Angeles in the late 1980's, I have been a metal fan for decades. Never grew out of it, and the running joke is that I'm the old broad who blasts Rob Zombie (or whatever is playing on the MP3 in the car) down the street.
> 
> Lately, I'm into a lot of symphonic metal and power metal from Europe: Edguy, Avantasia, Epica, Kamelot, Northern Kings, Sonata Arctica (love that man's voice), Rob Zombie, Rammstein, Dragonforce, Silentium, After Forever, Amon Amarth, Nightwish, old Stratovarius, and a lot others. Love the classics (Maiden, hair metal of all kinds, Extreme, etc.) as well. I'd give my eyeteeth to go to Wacken!
> 
> Oh, and did someone mention Laurie Cabot? My username and signature are  not an accident, after all. <<grin & wink>>  I haven't seen her in over 10 years, and was actually thinking of taking a little road trip up to Salem for Samhain or something. Would love to PM with folks who are...er...of that same theological persuasion!



Welcome!!!  I love all those bands you have mentioned and I too blast them loud and proud!!! 

I am actually seeing Kamelot and Leaves' Eye in Worcester Ma in September, I only mention it because you mentioned Salem so I wasn't sure if you were in MA or not 

Salem for Samhain is insane!! there are always a ton of people most of which are obnoxious, yeah I'm a real people person LOL All kidding aside if you have never beeb I would reccomend visiting on the days around Samhain'
, but thats just my 2 cents 

On that subject though the DW and I had a hand fasting ceremony for our wedding performed by a High Priestess. It was a beautiful ceremony and I even cane down to the circle if you will to Nymphetamine Fix by Cradle of Filth and my Wife came down to Blackmore's Night. Needless to say our oldschool Roman Catholic famalies had a shocked look on their faces the entire time LOL

When os your trip to WDW?

Welcome to the Dis and the Metal thread and Blessed Be 

btw forgive any typing errors I am using my nintendo Wii


----------



## DisneyWitch

metalis4ever said:


> Welcome!!!  I love all those bands you have mentioned and I too blast them loud and proud!!!
> 
> I am actually seeing Kamelot and Leaves' Eye in Worcester Ma in September, I only mention it because you mentioned Salem so I wasn't sure if you were in MA or not



Color me Jealous, as Roy Khan (I think he's just "Khan" now) is one of my favorite singers!!  I'm in Maryland, so I'm about 8 hours away (driving)...  /sigh    I'll have to look up the other band. 



> On that subject though the DW and I had a hand fasting ceremony for our wedding performed by a High Priestess. It was a beautiful ceremony and I even cane down to the circle if you will to Nymphetamine Fix by Cradle of Filth and my Wife came down to Blackmore's Night. Needless to say our oldschool Roman Catholic famalies had a shocked look on their faces the entire time LOL



Love me some Blackmore's Night as well - I have all their stuff, and think Ritchie is absolutely in his element. As a HPS, I've done my share of handfasting over the years, as well. I'm sure yours was lovely! The DBF (also the HP) and I are both ex-Catholics, with strong German and Italian Catholic families. Totally sympathize with ya. If they only knew how much we had in common with them, I think they'd be less shocked! 



> When os your trip to WDW?



Me and the man are going in May 2011. If anyone here will be at WDW from May 17-24, we'd love to see about touching base!



> Welcome to the Dis and the Metal thread and Blessed Be



Many thanks and Brightest Blessings to you as well!


----------



## mel&me

I listen to all types of music, even classical. I could be listening to chopin and 5 minutes later put on megadeath. Get some odd looks from people when I do that.  But metal is always at the top of list. Just replaced my Mushroomhead disc. I had it playing and my cousin stopped by, wanted to know who it was, and borrow it. He's only 17, easy to figure the disc was gone.


----------



## SoScary'09

OMG I remember MushroomheadXD Welcome Mel&Me!~<3

I actually like classical music too, Erik Satie being my all time favorite (people go 'eeeew' when I tell them that though)XDD


----------



## maddhatir

DisneyWitch said:


> Wow...I think I just found family.
> Oh, and did someone mention Laurie Cabot? My username and signature are  not an accident, after all. <<grin & wink>>  I haven't seen her in over 10 years, and was actually thinking of taking a little road trip up to Salem for Samhain or something. *Would love to PM with folks who are...er...of that same theological persuasion*!



Welcome!!!  I see you found our child-free thread too! 

No worries about PMing- let it all hang out here! Ya know that whole crazy "freedom of religion" thang  I would say I sway towards the earth based religion beliefs. For me, it's the only thing that makes sense. I went to Catholic school for 12 years- I consider myself a recovering Catholic 



metalis4ever said:


> Salem for Samhain is insane!! there are always a ton of people most of which are obnoxious, yeah I'm a real people person LOL All kidding aside if you have never beeb I would reccomend visiting on the days around Samhain'
> , but thats just my 2 cents



I am with you Metal- Samhain would be my least favorite time to be in Salem. There are other Wiccan holidays I would choose to visit. I have not yet been, but I would love to go sometime soon.

I could see all the idiots who don't actually have a clue what Samhain is all about converging on Salem b/c they think it's "oh so cool" to go on Halloween. ugh. Too obvious for me.


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Welcome!!!  I see you found our child-free thread too!
> 
> No worries about PMing- let it all hang out here! Ya know that whole crazy "freedom of religion" thang  I would say I sway towards the earth based religion beliefs. For me, it's the only thing that makes sense. I went to Catholic school for 12 years- I consider myself a recovering Catholic
> 
> 
> 
> I am with you Metal- Samhain would be my least favorite time to be in Salem. There are other Wiccan holidays I would choose to visit. I have not yet been, but I would love to go sometime soon.
> 
> I could see all the idiots who don't actually have a clue what Samhain is all about converging on Salem b/c they think it's "oh so cool" to go on Halloween. ugh. Too obvious for me.



Yeah I agree as we are all brothers and sisters of Metal and Dis so i doubt we would report one another.
I too am a recovering Cath, my parents made me be an altar boy from the 4th grade thru confirmation..All because I started listening to Metal at 8 years old, my Father is still convinced it's just a phase and I almost 30!! LOL
If you do decide to visit Salem let us know we live just South of Boston so like an hour away from Salem  It is a great place to visit, as is the rest of MA...Speaking of Salem in 2002 I saw Immortal and Manowar in a wicked small venue there it was the best show ever!!!


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> Yeah I agree as we are all brothers and sisters of Metal and Dis so i doubt we would report one another.




Totally OT! But I am SO stealing your Mickey "horns"!!  
Where in the world did you find that!? It looks like a Facebook "Piece of flair".


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Totally OT! But I am SO stealing your Mickey "horns"!!
> Where in the world did you find that!? It looks like a Facebook "Piece of flair".



That is exactly where I found it!!!  Feel free what is mine is yours 

BTW if you guys get a chance check out the song Metal Ripper by Sabaton...I love them but they aren't for everyone, having said that this song is definitely for every Brother and Sister of True Metal!! Blast it Loud and Proud!!!!!


----------



## Br'erBriere

Huge Children of Bodom fan here.   Doesn't get much better than Bodom for me!


----------



## BlueIrish

im not just into metal but I do enjoy At the gates, children of bodom, older in flames and a bunch of others


----------



## metalis4ever

Br'erBriere said:


> Huge Children of Bodom fan here.   Doesn't get much better than Bodom for me!



Bodom are amazing indeed, Alexi is a guitar god!! Do you like Alexi's other band, Sinergy? I love their album "Suicide by My Side" easily one of the best Power Metal albums ever!


----------



## metalis4ever

BlueIrish said:


> im not just into metal but I do enjoy At the gates, children of bodom, older in flames and a bunch of others



All of those bands are amazing!! I agree In Flames have definitly dropped off pver the past 5-7 years. 

I love At The Gates, "Slaughter of the Soul" destroys life!!! 

Speaking of Swedish Thrash, has anyone checked out the new Witchery album?? It is absolutely amazing!! Patrik Jensen (you may know him from The Haunted) absolutely brings it the entire album, not to mention American Thrash legend Gene Hoglan (Dark Angel) lends his talents on a track. Check it out and Blast it Loud and Proud!!!


----------



## BlueIrish

metalis4ever said:


> All of those bands are amazing!! I agree In Flames have definitly dropped off pver the past 5-7 years.
> 
> I love At The Gates, "Slaughter of the Soul" destroys life!!!
> 
> Speaking of Swedish Thrash, has anyone checked out the new Witchery album?? It is absolutely amazing!! Patrik Jensen (you may know him from The Haunted) absolutely brings it the entire album, not to mention American Thrash legend Gene Hoglan (Dark Angel) lends his talents on a track. Check it out and Blast it Loud and Proud!!!




At the gates reunion show was the last concert I went to.  It was amazing.


----------



## fenrir58

metalis4ever said:


> All of those bands are amazing!! I agree In Flames have definitly dropped off pver the past 5-7 years.
> 
> I love At The Gates, "Slaughter of the Soul" destroys life!!!
> 
> Speaking of Swedish Thrash, has anyone checked out the new Witchery album?? It is absolutely amazing!! Patrik Jensen (you may know him from The Haunted) absolutely brings it the entire album, not to mention American Thrash legend Gene Hoglan (Dark Angel) lends his talents on a track. Check it out and Blast it Loud and Proud!!!




I love Witchery. They were going to play a show at a moose lodge here a few years back but they stopped doing shows and cancelled all upcoming shows (something about fights, meanwhile the show I went to it was a bar patron that knocked out a 14 year old kid at the show).


----------



## ripburn

The only metal I like is Slipknot.


----------



## maddhatir

I gave a listen to the bands you are all discussing. They are not bands that I listen to- but I like to try new things.  

I seem to like a more heavy sound- Morbid Angel, Carcass, Deicide, Cannibal Corpse, Behemoth, Amon Amarth....

..... I tried! Keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## SoScary'09

Br'erBriere said:


> Huge Children of Bodom fan here.   Doesn't get much better than Bodom for me!



They were amazing when I saw them with In Flames and Megadeth Alexi's got a great voice too!~<3


----------



## fenrir58

maddhatir said:


> I gave a listen to the bands you are all discussing. They are not bands that I listen to- but I like to try new things.
> 
> I seem to like a more heavy sound- Morbid Angel, Carcass, Deicide, Cannibal Corpse, Behemoth, Amon Amarth....
> 
> ..... I tried! Keep the suggestions coming!



Have you tried Blood Red Throne. I am anticipating their album as well as the new Enslaved album.
You might like One Man Army and the Undead Quartet, Bolt Thrower, Entombed, Malevolent Creation, Impaled... I don't know who that comment was directed at, but I love talking bands so I thought I'd throw some names into the hat.


----------



## maddhatir

fenrir58 said:


> ... *I don't know who that comment was directed at*, but I love talking bands so I thought I'd throw some names into the hat.



......to anyone who has suggestions Thanx!! 
I am going to head over to youtube and give them all a listen!


----------



## metalis4ever

fenrir58 said:


> Have you tried Blood Red Throne. I am anticipating their album as well as the new Enslaved album.
> You might like One Man Army and the Undead Quartet, Bolt Thrower, Entombed, Malevolent Creation, Impaled... I don't know who that comment was directed at, but I love talking bands so I thought I'd throw some names into the hat.



All those bands are amazing especially Bolt Thrower....I would also like to add to the list of suggestions.... Immolation, Vital Remains, Altar, Vader, Rotting Christ, And Oceans, Dark Disciple, Suffocation, Mortician, Cattle Decapitation, Devourement, Dying Fetus, Skeleton Witch, Impaled Nazarine, Cryptopsy, Six Feet Under, Brutal Truth, Arch Enemy(old though the album "Stigmata" for example),  Goat Wre(purposly censored add an H and an O)...
I am sure that everyone probably already knows most of those bands but just in case you don't. Also a couple of those are wicked brutal i.e. Devourement (Texas Death Metal) so they aren't for everyone. 

I love Altar I think that they are often overlooked. They aren't brutal but I find them to be entertaining.


----------



## metalis4ever

ripburn said:


> The only metal I like is Slipknot.



If you like the band I shall not speak of, you should check out the band Acid Bath....They are the band that the band you mention ripped off errrr I mean got alot of their sound from musically. Not vocally as that guy wishes he sounded like Dax Riggs lol

All joking aside you should check out "When the kite string pops" or "Paegan Terrorist Tactics" as both those albums are classic!!!!


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> I gave a listen to the bands you are all discussing. They are not bands that I listen to- but I like to try new things.
> 
> I seem to like a more heavy sound- Morbid Angel, Carcass, Deicide, Cannibal Corpse, Behemoth, Amon Amarth....
> 
> ..... I tried! Keep the suggestions coming!



I can see you not liking Bodom or In Flames but I am shocked that you didn't like At The Gates, they are like a heavy Slayer....I personally enjoy their cover of "Captor of Sin" better than the original..
But yeah I guess if you don't enjoy Thrash as much as Death than it makes sense for you not to like At The Gates...
Having said that if you haven't before you should check out German Thrash it's heavier i.e. Sodom, Kreator and Destruction.
btw sorry I am on my Wii so I couldn't use the multi quote function, hense the seperate replies.


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> All those bands are amazing especially Bolt Thrower....I would also like to add to the list of suggestions.... Immolation, Vital Remains, Altar, Vader, Rotting Christ, And Oceans, Dark Disciple, Suffocation, Mortician, Cattle Decapitation, Devourement, Dying Fetus, Skeleton Witch, Impaled Nazarine, Cryptopsy, Six Feet Under, Brutal Truth, Arch Enemy(old though the album "Stigmata" for example),  Goat Wre(purposly censored add an H and an O)...
> I am sure that everyone probably already knows most of those bands but just in case you don't. Also a couple of those are wicked brutal i.e. Devourement (Texas Death Metal) so they aren't for everyone.
> 
> I love Altar I think that they are often overlooked. They aren't brutal but I find them to be entertaining.



 More bands to check out! Last night I did listen to fenrir58's suggestion- Bolt Thrower was one that really stuck out! I liked them.





metalis4ever said:


> If you like the band I shall not speak of, you should check out the band Acid Bath....They are the band that the band you mention ripped off errrr I mean got alot of their sound from musically. Not vocally as that guy wishes he sounded like Dax Riggs lol
> 
> All joking aside you should check out "When the kite string pops" or "Paegan Terrorist Tactics" as both those albums are classic!!!!



 As soon as I saw Slipknot- I thought, uh-oh



metalis4ever said:


> Having said that if you haven't before you should check out German Thrash it's heavier i.e. Sodom, Kreator and Destruction.
> btw sorry I am on my Wii so I couldn't use the multi quote function, hense the seperate replies.



I do know Kreator- LOL remember a while back I had to leave their show b/c of their stage lights BLINDING ME?


----------



## BlueIrish

metalis4ever said:


> All those bands are amazing especially Bolt Thrower....I would also like to add to the list of suggestions.... Immolation, Vital Remains, Altar, Vader, Rotting Christ, And Oceans, Dark Disciple, Suffocation, Mortician, Cattle Decapitation, Devourement, Dying Fetus, Skeleton Witch, Impaled Nazarine, Cryptopsy, Six Feet Under, Brutal Truth, Arch Enemy(old though the album "Stigmata" for example),  Goat Wre(purposly censored add an H and an O)...
> I am sure that everyone probably already knows most of those bands but just in case you don't. Also a couple of those are wicked brutal i.e. Devourement (Texas Death Metal) so they aren't for everyone.
> 
> I love Altar I think that they are often overlooked. They aren't brutal but I find them to be entertaining.




Good bands.  I never got Mortician though, its like 2 minute long horror movie sound clips and 1 minute of drums.

i've been out of the scene and not staying up with bands so my knowledge is limited with new bands.


----------



## fenrir58

maddhatir said:


> More bands to check out! Last night I did listen to fenrir58's suggestion- Bolt Thrower was one that really stuck out! I liked them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I saw Slipknot- I thought, uh-oh
> 
> 
> 
> I do know Kreator- LOL remember a while back I had to leave their show b/c of their stage lights BLINDING ME?



Glad you liked them!
I know what you mean about the lights. I was at a Gojira show once and the strobe light was placed facing outwards, face-level with me. When the set started, about 5 of us up front just through are hands up and covered our faces. One of the stage guys came over and turned it away from our faces and we all started applauding him.


----------



## mr.bungle

I don't recall if I posted in here or not. I love me some metal! All different kinds. I DO NOT like the mainstream wimpy stuff such as Korn, Slipknot, etc...

Some of my favorites:
Between the Buried and Me
Dark Tranquillity
Kalmah
Children of Bodom
Fantomas
Slayer
Disarmonia Mundi
Soilwork
etc...

Here is a pic from when I met Kerry King at the NAMM show.





I've also been able to meet Chuck Billy from Testament. Also GWAR. GWAR's music isn't my favorite but they put on a great show.


----------



## maddhatir

fenrir58 said:


> Glad you liked them!
> I know what you mean about the lights. I was at a Gojira show once and the strobe light was placed facing outwards, face-level with me. When the set started, about 5 of us up front just through are hands up and covered our faces. One of the stage guys came over and turned it away from our faces and we all started applauding him.



 I happened to have my sunglasses on top of my head so I put those on Did not help in the least. We left. I did not care b/c I was there to see Exodus who opened up for Kreator. I would have stayed if the lights were not so blinding. 

Did not have any light problem when we saw Gojira- thank GOD b/c I would have been really disappointed if anything got in the way of the show- I LUV Gojira!



mr.bungle said:


> Here is a pic from when I met Kerry King at the NAMM show.
> I've also been able to meet Chuck Billy from Testament. .



Kerry and Chuck are the %$#@! 

Do you know that Kerry breeds/cross breeds snakes? Just a tid bit of info.


----------



## mr.bungle

maddhatir said:


> I happened to have my sunglasses on top of my head so I put those on Did not help in the least. We left. I did not care b/c I was there to see Exodus who opened up for Kreator. I would have stayed if the lights were not so blinding.
> 
> Did not have any light problem when we saw Gojira- thank GOD b/c I would have been really disappointed if anything got in the way of the show- I LUV Gojira!
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry and Chuck are the %$#@!
> 
> Do you know that Kerry breeds/cross breeds snakes? Just a tid bit of info.



I've heard that about Kerry. He was real low key and friendly. I wish I could have met Dave Lombardo because I love his work with Fantomas. I'm a drummer myself.

For the record, Chuck Billy is HUGE! Really nice guy.

This is my former co worker with Chuck at our booth NAMM 2009. I was fortunate enough to be able to work NAMM 3 years in a row and see or meet many of my idols.






And then with Arch Enemy:






I just remembered one more. Not technically metal, but every musician and rock fan knows these guys. I got to meet Christopher Guest (Nigel Tufnel) when he came in to my old work just before the most recent Spinal Tap reunion (2008 I think). I worked for a manufacturer of guitar pedals he liked so he came by and bought some. I got to "ring him up". It was surreal. I wish I could have been allowed to sit in while he was testing the pedals in our studio but I was low on the totem pole.


----------



## metalis4ever

mr.bungle said:


> I don't recall if I posted in here or not. I love me some metal! All different kinds. I DO NOT like the mainstream wimpy stuff such as Korn, Slipknot, etc...
> 
> Some of my favorites:
> Between the Buried and Me
> Dark Tranquillity
> Kalmah
> Children of Bodom
> Fantomas
> Slayer
> Disarmonia Mundi
> Soilwork
> etc...
> 
> Here is a pic from when I met Kerry King at the NAMM show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been able to meet Chuck Billy from Testament. Also GWAR. GWAR's music isn't my favorite but they put on a great show.



Yeah I don't like posers either oooops I mean "mainstream" bands LOL

SLAYER and Testament are 2 of my favs of all time...easily 2 of the top 5 American Thrash bands of all time. Skolnick in my opinion is the best Thrash guitarist of all time...King and Hanneman are legends and amazing but in my opinion Skolnick is god, even his stuff with Savatage was amazing.
Thats cool that you got to meet Chuck and Kerry.

I saw in a more recent post you mentioned Lombardo, how do you feel about Bostaph I enjoy both he and Dave but I love Paul's work with Forbidden!! 
Where does everyone stand American vs Europrean Thrash? Granted both are diverse in their own right and I always find it hard to pick when asked that question. In all reality it's not even a question that should be asked after all American ruled up until 1991-92 when grunge almost destroyed American Metal. Were it not for bands like Queensryche, Pantera, Iced Earth, Death, Fear Factory, Machine Head, Corrosion of Conformity, EyeHateGod, Crowbar, Acid Bath, Morbid Angel, Obituary, Cannibal Corpse  and even Dream Theater; American Metal would have gone into hibernation for half a decade. Anyway from 1993-94 up until around 2001-2002 European Thrash along with Sepultura  picked up the torch and took Thrash to whole new levels....Of course now both are destroying life and now with the new wave of American Thrash with bands such as Toxic Holocaust, SkeletonWitch, Warbringer and Municipal Waste we Thrash fans have plenty to blast loud and proud!!!


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> As soon as I saw Slipknot- I thought, uh-oh
> 
> 
> 
> I do know Kreator- LOL remember a while back I had to leave their show b/c of their stage lights BLINDING ME?



 You know me all too well, that is the one and only Hard Rock band on this planet that I have ZERO respect for. As Peter Griffin would say : You know what really grinds my gears? When people consider bands Metal that aren't just because they wear "scary" masks and bang their instruments loud.  

Ahhh yes I remember speaking with you about that show because I went to it as well but for some reason the strobe lights weren't as bad at the venue in Worcester Ma. However, the last time I saw Children of Bodom the strobe lights were so bad that I have to get out of the pit as they were giving me a migraine. It's like these bands make a little scratch and they think "you know what we need to show that we made it?.....Strobe lights" 

Sorry my memory isn't what it used to be, I am getting old.....Well that and all the  from my teen years are catching up to me.....


----------



## the7thAve

metalis4ever said:


> ....Of course now both are destroying life and now with the new wave of American Thrash with bands such as Toxic Holocaust, SkeletonWitch, Warbringer and Municipal Waste we Thrash fans have plenty to blast loud and proud!!!



love all those bands.


----------



## maddhatir

When did all of these "screaming" bands creep up on me!!??  ie Suicide Silence, As I Lay Daying.....etc. It seems like I am hearing more and more of these bands on Liquid Metal, and I don't like it. It gives me a headache.  A friend of a friend was taking her son to the "Cool Tour" show and I told her to bring her earplugs.

What catagory of metal would this fit into??

I sound like an old lady "turn that crap down, it's giving me a headache"

I prefer my men to have kind of a low growl, thank you very much.


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> When did all of these "screaming" bands creep up on me!!??  ie Suicide Silence, As I Lay Daying.....etc. It seems like I am hearing more and more of these bands on Liquid Metal, and I don't like it. It gives me a headache.  A friend of a friend was taking her son to the "Cool Tour" show and I told her to bring her earplugs.
> 
> What catagory of metal would this fit into??
> 
> I sound like an old lady "turn that crap down, it's giving me a headache"
> 
> I prefer my men to have kind of a low growl, thank you very much.



As I Lay Dying would be Metalcore......The best Metalcore comes from Massachusetts as those bands fused Boston Hardcore with Metal..... Killswitch Engage, Unearth, Diecast, All THat Remains, Shadows Fall etc.... I saw every one of those bands dozens of times each from their infancy to present day.....Same goes for the second place Metalcore state which is New York where Metalcore was born with Vision of Disorder followed by bands such as Mindset, Sworn Enemy, God Forbid (NJ close enough), It Dies Today.....Now that Metalcore has spread from the two epicenters (MA and NY) other solid Metalcore bands such as Lamb of God and As I Lay Dying have emerged. The sub-genre of Metalcore has also spread across the Atlantic and gave birth to Bullet for My Valentine......Unfortunately at times these bands often times get lumped in by some people who don't know any better with Screamo Bands such as Eighteen Visions, The Used, A Devil Wears Prada, Red Jumpsuit Apparatus, From Autumn to Ashes, Drop Dead Gorgeous etc.... Don't be fooled if you hear the term "Post-Hardcore" 9 times out of 10 that means Screamo and you need to run away 

Bottom line Metalcore Good....Screamo Bad

There is also Deathcore which is Hardcore and Death Metal fused bands such as Smite the Righteous, Heaven Shall Burn, Whitechapel, Winds of Plague, As Blood Runs Black, etc.....  

Some people include Lamb of God and DevilDriver in the Deathcore mix but I personally do not as they to me don't embody anything Death Metal stands for Lamb of God = Metalcore and DevilDriver = Mallcore / Groove Metal

Ok I guess there is a new bottom line Deathcore and Metalcore GREAT.....Screamo Horrible......

I am sure that I missed a few bands in my listing as I was listing them from memory and my brain is old and tired 

I know you don't enjoy the screaming but give some of the Metalcore and Deathcore bands I listed above a shot and like I said stay away from bands listed as Post-Hardcore and/or Screamo


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> I know you don't enjoy the screaming but give some of the Metalcore and Deathcore bands I listed above a shot and like I said stay away from bands listed as Post-Hardcore and/or Screamo



 Hold on- let me pop one of my Ritalin and read this again to absorb it 

I KNEW I could get an answer from you  

Thanks Metal


----------



## fenrir58

metalis4ever said:


> As I Lay Dying would be Metalcore......The best Metalcore comes from Massachusetts as those bands fused Boston Hardcore with Metal..... Killswitch Engage, Unearth, Diecast, All THat Remains, Shadows Fall etc.... I saw every one of those bands dozens of times each from their infancy to present day.....Same goes for the second place Metalcore state which is New York where Metalcore was born with Vision of Disorder followed by bands such as Mindset, Sworn Enemy, God Forbid (NJ close enough), It Dies Today.....Now that Metalcore has spread from the two epicenters (MA and NY) other solid Metalcore bands such as Lamb of God and As I Lay Dying have emerged. The sub-genre of Metalcore has also spread across the Atlantic and gave birth to Bullet for My Valentine......Unfortunately at times these bands often times get lumped in by some people who don't know any better with Screamo Bands such as Eighteen Visions, The Used, A Devil Wears Prada, Red Jumpsuit Apparatus, From Autumn to Ashes, Drop Dead Gorgeous etc.... Don't be fooled if you hear the term "Post-Hardcore" 9 times out of 10 that means Screamo and you need to run away
> 
> Bottom line Metalcore Good....Screamo Bad
> 
> There is also Deathcore which is Hardcore and Death Metal fused bands such as Smite the Righteous, Heaven Shall Burn, Whitechapel, Winds of Plague, As Blood Runs Black, etc.....
> 
> Some people include Lamb of God and DevilDriver in the Deathcore mix but I personally do not as they to me don't embody anything Death Metal stands for Lamb of God = Metalcore and DevilDriver = Mallcore / Groove Metal
> 
> Ok I guess there is a new bottom line Deathcore and Metalcore GREAT.....Screamo Horrible......
> 
> I am sure that I missed a few bands in my listing as I was listing them from memory and my brain is old and tired
> 
> I know you don't enjoy the screaming but give some of the Metalcore and Deathcore bands I listed above a shot and like I said stay away from bands listed as Post-Hardcore and/or Screamo



Mercenary is more progressive but I put them in there. Although with half the band gone including a song writer I don't know what's going to happen. I'm just glad I got to see them once. They are an acquired taste, not everyone is going to get them, but I'll just throw that one out there.

My problem with deathcore is bands like Heaven Shall Burn used breakdowns more appropriately. Now it feels like any kid in something from Hot Topic just sits there and plays open chords for the ENTIRE song. I've heard good almost good songs from bands at concerts that get completely ruined buy the same breakdown that everyone else uses.

Well I leave for Wacken on Tuesday... I'll be sure to rock out extra hard for the Dis-metalheads!!


----------



## maddhatir

fenrir58 said:


> Well I leave for Wacken on Tuesday... I'll be sure to rock out extra hard for the Dis-metalheads!!



\m/  HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## metalis4ever

fenrir58 said:


> Mercenary is more progressive but I put them in there. Although with half the band gone including a song writer I don't know what's going to happen. I'm just glad I got to see them once. They are an acquired taste, not everyone is going to get them, but I'll just throw that one out there.
> 
> My problem with deathcore is bands like Heaven Shall Burn used breakdowns more appropriately. Now it feels like any kid in something from Hot Topic just sits there and plays open chords for the ENTIRE song. I've heard good almost good songs from bands at concerts that get completely ruined buy the same breakdown that everyone else uses.
> 
> Well I leave for Wacken on Tuesday... I'll be sure to rock out extra hard for the Dis-metalheads!!



Yes I agree    Have fun at Wacken I am wicked jealous!!!!! 


I thought of a few other Metalcore, Deathcore bands and since I brought Groove Metal into the conversation some of those as well that are worth checking out: 

Metalcore: 36 Crazy Fists, Himsa, Haste The Day, ZAO, Thy Will Be Done, Vanna, A Perfect Murder, Droid, Bleeding Through, The Agony Scene, Throwdown

Deathcore: Malefice, Killwhitneydead, The Acacia Strain, Despised Icon, Job For a Cowboy, Through the Eyes of the Dead

Groove Metal: Skinlab, Five Finger Death Punch, Living Sacrifice, A Life Once Lost and if you want to go old school Groove Metal and hear where Pantera got their sound for their post Glam Metal days check out *Exhorder*!!!  Not saying Pantera stole the sound just saying they were influenced by it just as they were influenced by Judas Priest on their albums prior to CFH. Having said all that Pantera is the best Groove Metal band of all time.......

You guys probably already know most of those bands especially Skinlab, Himsa, Haste the Day, JFC and FFDP....As a side note a lot of them have lyrical themes that for the most part don't do anything for me and probably wont for others but are so amazing musically that I get over it and if I can anyone can    ZAO is one of those bands but they have an amazing song about the West Memphis song on their album "Parade of Chaos" entitled "Free the Three" which is a great track!!!!


----------



## fenrir58

DisneyWitch said:


> Wow...I think I just found family.
> 
> Being older, and having come of age in Los Angeles in the late 1980's, I have been a metal fan for decades. Never grew out of it, and the running joke is that I'm the old broad who blasts Rob Zombie (or whatever is playing on the MP3 in the car) down the street.
> 
> Lately, I'm into a lot of symphonic metal and power metal from Europe: Edguy, Avantasia, Epica, Kamelot, Northern Kings, *Sonata Arctica (love that man's voice), *Rob Zombie, Rammstein, Dragonforce, Silentium, After Forever, Amon Amarth, Nightwish, old Stratovarius, and a lot others. Love the classics (Maiden, hair metal of all kinds, Extreme, etc.) as well. I'd give my eyeteeth to go to Wacken!
> 
> Oh, and did someone mention Laurie Cabot? My username and signature are  not an accident, after all. <<grin & wink>>  I haven't seen her in over 10 years, and was actually thinking of taking a little road trip up to Salem for Samhain or something. Would love to PM with folks who are...er...of that same theological persuasion!



Tony is doing guest vocals on the next Powerglove album. I believe he's singing Pokemon(Gotta Catch Em All)...

From Blabbermouth:
"Saturday Morning Apocalypse", POWERGLOVE's power metal renditions of '80s cartoon themes, will feature the following tracks:

01. X-Men
02. Gotta Catch Em All
03. The Real Adventures of Johnny Quest
04. This Is Halloween
05. Batman
06. Transformers
07. Inspector Gadget
08. Heffalumps and Woozles (Winnie The Pooh)
09. The Simpsons (feat. Tony Kakko)
10. The Flinstones
11. Gotta Catch 'Em All (feat. Tony Kakko)


----------



## maddhatir

I am freaking out!!!

Behemoth Canada/US tour dates! 

*12/3 in Philly baby*!!!!

Starting on November 3rd, BEHEMOTH will hit the road on a headline run dubbed the Lawless States of Heretika tour that kicks off in Quebec City, Canada. Joining BEHEMOTH on this tour that takes the band through the US and Canada are Watain, Withered, and Black Anvil. 

A special package is being offered to fans for $66.60 that includes the following items:
- 1 Ticket to the show
- 1 Pre-ordered copy of the DVD (S&H included)
- 1 Tour poster, received at the show
- 1 Meet & Greet pass to meet Behemoth before the show
*Limit 40 per market

Fans can purchase this limited package or tickets to any of the show dates at the following location: http://tix.artistarena.com/behemoth/

The Lawless States of Heretika Tour
With BEHEMOTH featuring Watain, Withered, and Black Anvil

11/03 Quebec City, QC Imperial De Quebec **
11/04 Montreal, QC Club Soda
11/05 Toronto, ON Opera House
11/06 Pittsburgh, PA Mr. Small's Theatre
11/07 Chicago, IL The Bottom Lounge
11/08 St. Paul, MN Station 4
11/09 Lawrence, KS Granada Theatre
11/10 Denver, CO Marquis Theatre
11/12 Portland, OR Hawthorne Theatre
11/13 Seattle, WA El Corazon
11/14 Vancouver, BC Rickshaw Theatre
11/16 Orangevale, CA The Boardwalk
11/17 San Francisco, CA Slim's
11/18 West Hollywood, CA House of Blues
11/19 Ramona, CA Ramona Mainstage
11/20 Tempe, AZ Marquee Theatre
11/21 Albuquerque, NM Sunshine Theatre
11/22 Dallas, TX The Palladium Showroom
11/23 Houston, TX Warehouse Live
11/24 San Antonio, TX White Rabbit
11/26 Atlanta, GA The Masquerade
11/27 Ft. Lauderdale, FL Revolution
11/28 Orlando, FL Firestone
11/30 Springfield, VA Jaxx
12/01 Cleveland, OH Peabody's
12/02 New York, NY The Fillmore
12/03 Philadelphia, PA Trocadero
12/04 New Haven, CT Toad's Place
** no Watain or Black Anvil on this date


----------



## maddhatir

Oh no! I hope Nergal is OK! 

BEHEMOTH Frontman Seriously Ill; All Upcoming Shows Cancelled

I ordered my presale tix last week. 

.


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

Just popping in to say...I have been catching up and I want to be Metalis4ever when I grow up.


----------



## maddhatir

Tat2ddisneymom said:


> Just popping in to say...I have been catching up and I want to be Metalis4ever when I grow up.



.......................... I don't think my brain could hold all of that metal knowledge!!


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Oh no! I hope Nergal is OK!
> 
> BEHEMOTH Frontman Seriously Ill; All Upcoming Shows Cancelled
> 
> I ordered my presale tix last week.
> 
> .




All Hail Nergal!!!! I am sure that Gdansk Medical University Hospital will take good care our our Brother of True Metal 



Tat2ddisneymom said:


> Just popping in to say...I have been catching up and I want to be Metalis4ever when I grow up.



LOL well I am flattered that my 22 year obsession has managed to impress and hopefully help some of my Brothers and Sisters of Metal discover bands that can be blasted loud and proud     I have been listening and living Metal since the age of 8 (1988) and have seen over 400 Metal, Hard Rock(Nu Metal), Punk and Hardcore bands live and listen to hundreds of bands regularly and I love when someone introduces me to a new band that sounds amazing or even an old band that I had never heard of before. Case is point one of my buddies introduced me to a Speed Metal band from the 80's that I had never heard before      A band by the name of Airwolf from Germany...they only have 1 full album "Victory Bells" (1988)...I have been obsessed with this album since he let me borrow it this past Saturday, I'd give it a solid 90 our of 100....Definitely worth seeking out and listening to if you enjoy Speed Metal.....



maddhatir said:


> .......................... I don't think my brain could hold all of that metal knowledge!!



You are quite knowledgeable so I don't know who you are trying to kid   Like I said I am by no means an expert slightly elitist at times  but no expert just obsessed with Metal I am always seeking out different and new bands to listen to and I love every Sub-Genre of Metal...well for the most part I could do without most Grindcore bands  



Anyone else pumped about the Forbidden, Overkill, Evile and Gamma Bomb tour this November?????? Forbidden and Overkill = Thrash Gods.......


----------



## SoScary'09

Omg I didn't even know Overkill was still aroundXD Fantastic!!!~

I'll be the first to say that I loved Korn in their day. Repeat...*in the day*. But I really don't think they're the same thing as like...METAL metal _metal_, ya know? They had their own 'popular' sort of sub genre thing. Same with Slipknot, though I could never get into all thatXD

Srsly guys I have no clue what I'm trying to say...I think I just liked Korn is allXDD So there it is. People hated me for that.


----------



## fenrir58

Saw Death Angel for the second time this tour today. Cool before the show thing though...
There's this store around here that carries vintage toys(no zhu zhu's or silly bands in sight, thank goodness). I walk in because I had 3 hours to kill before doors and I'm always in there looking for Ewoks. Well, the drummer from Death Angel is in there completely loving eveything, his eyes were totally glowing. I just love it when metal musicians are able to show their fanboy/fangirl side. Later that night after the show I had my Death Angel cap attached to my belt and he pulls Mark over, is tugging on my hat while it's still attached, and says "Dude, when's the last time we had these."
Mark, "Oh, those are from a few years ago."
Will, still examining my hat, while it's still attached, "Dude these are nice... do you think we could produce these again? Hey Ted come over here, do you think we could do these hats again?"

I love it when good concerts have some little extras thrown in. Death Angel was awesome as always, and I can't believe I have to wait til January to see them again. At least the new album in September should be a good thing to hold my Death Angel fix...


----------



## Drakesdadda

Black metal fan here!! NO Slipnot,Godsmack,or any lame bands like them... Pure Norigiean Black metal.


----------



## maddhatir

> Omg I didn't even know Overkill was still aroundXD Fantastic!!!~



I've seen Overkill a few times in the '80s but not since. It is good to see a lot of the '80s/90s bands are still out and about!



fenrir58 said:


> I love it when good concerts have some little extras thrown in. Death Angel was awesome as always, and I can't believe I have to wait til January to see them again. At least the new album in September should be a good thing to hold my Death Angel fix...



and, I think I used to listen to Death Angel in the '80s when I was into speed/thrash metal. I guess that is the category they would be in, right?
ahhhh- the '80s. That is when I started to discover good metal 

Sept is right around the corner! Hope you get your fix 



Drakesdadda said:


> Black metal fan here!! NO Slipnot,Godsmack,or any lame bands like them... Pure Norigiean Black metal.



Welcome! I like some Norwegian metal- Dimmu (of course) some Satyricon...... I am ALL over the place with my music.....there is NO rhyme or reason 

Sad news- just got a refund for the Behemoth show  I hope Nergal is OK. 

And the good news, just purchased Cannibal Corpse tix.


----------



## maddhatir

LOL- did anyone see this interview with Dimmu's Shag? 

I like how he just comes out and says he is not a fan of Korn. AND how awesome would it be to see Dimmu Borgir live w/ a full orchestra backing them up

http://www.metalhammer.de/Dimmu_Borgir_Video_Interview_ABRAHADABRA.html


----------



## the7thAve

Drakesdadda said:


> Black metal fan here!! NO Slipnot,Godsmack,or any lame bands like them... Pure Norigiean Black metal.




I like a lot of black metal, but I would hate to limit myself to only liking bands based on where they are from. There are some cool things going on in American black metal right now, just check out Nachtmystium and Wolves in the Throne Room. Both of those bands are domestic and sound great (imo) and are taking the genre to new levels (again, imo).


----------



## maddhatir

Damn 

BEHEMOTH Frontman Nergal Diagnosed With Lukemia

This is not good news at all. We assumed it was bad when Behemoth announced they are canceling all upcoming shows but I didn't think it was this bad. *Metal Underground is reporting that Polish news site TVP has uncovered that the disease is leukemia and it's past the point of chemotherapy treatment*, and he would need a bone marrow transplant.


http://www.metalinjection.net/bummer-alert/behemoth-frontman-nergal-diagnosed-lukemia


----------



## fenrir58

maddhatir said:


> Damn
> 
> BEHEMOTH Frontman Nergal Diagnosed With Lukemia
> 
> This is not good news at all. We assumed it was bad when Behemoth announced they are canceling all upcoming shows but I didn't think it was this bad. *Metal Underground is reporting that Polish news site TVP has uncovered that the disease is leukemia and it's past the point of chemotherapy treatment*, and he would need a bone marrow transplant.
> 
> 
> http://www.metalinjection.net/bummer-alert/behemoth-frontman-nergal-diagnosed-lukemia



I had a feeling this was it from the start, when they had said "multiple stage treatment." 
I think though he is in a good enough stage to fight it, they wouldn't even consider him for bone-marrow if he wasn't in good enough condition considering all the risk factors, so I'm hoping for the best, that's all I can do right now.


----------



## SoScary'09

Here's hoping for the best for him.


----------



## maddhatir

This does not directly help Nergal- but it's the thought that counts
http://www.facebook.com/LLSforacure?v=app_6009294086

Spend money for a good cause- LOL!


.


----------



## guitarob

On a very sad note, I don't know if y'all know this already, or if there's another thread but Mike Portnoy has left Dream Theater, my personal, all-time favorite band.

http://www.mikeportnoy.com/forum/m2585154.aspx

http://dreamtheater.net/

I thought I'd come here to commiserate with fellow disers and metal fans, because most of the metal forums are pretty hateful.

It's a very sad day for music.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

glad I found this thread. I've been a metal head since 1986/1987. Metallica is my all time favorite. Seen them 6 times. I have been a MetClub member since 1995.

subscribing.


----------



## Brocktoon

guitarob said:


> On a very sad note, I don't know if y'all know this already, or if there's another thread but Mike Portnoy has left Dream Theater, my personal, all-time favorite band.
> 
> http://www.mikeportnoy.com/forum/m2585154.aspx
> 
> http://dreamtheater.net/
> 
> I thought I'd come here to commiserate with fellow disers and metal fans, because most of the metal forums are pretty hateful.
> 
> It's a very sad day for music.


 
Yup, I just back from weeks of work craziness, and finally got some time to post on the DIS metal thread again. I was gonna talk about the killer Maiden/DT MSG show, and possibly give a review about how I actually dig the new A7X CD (I also like City of Evil). Instead when I go to check in on Portnoy.com (Used to post as Bigglesworth for years), I get the news! 

DT's also one of my all-time faves. Been backstage to a few shows, and met Portnoy a number of times. I don't think there are many other selfless musicians that are as dedicated to the fans as Mike. I'm pretty much devistated over the situation, but I'm not angry at Mike. If he wants to leave, then that's his right. As I read the various bandmember responses, it does look like it came as a shock to everyone though.

DT's going to carry on with Petrucci leading the charge, and I think Rudess will get a lot more input now, but without Portnoy's influence who knows what we'll get. For me, this is pretty similar to Neal Morse leaving Spock's Beard.

The easy thing to say is that Portnoy will join A7X full time. I don't think that's the main reason he left DT, but I also see that A7X's success didn't help things. If it does happen, I don't blame A7X for anything. They are a talented band that deserve their sucess. I'm not a huge fan of the Hot Topic look and the dumb names, but it's still good to see some decent musicianship top the charts. It wouldn't be such a bad thing if Mike got some creative control in A7X and act as a mentor for the group. They still seem unfocused, with thier sound all over the place. Focus A7Xs sound a little more like some of better cuts on Nightmare and you could possibly have a next gen version of Extreme or Mr Big style pop metal shredding.

At least I've still got Opeth, Mastodon, and Porcupine Tree, although I'd put money on Mastodon as the next band to implode.


----------



## guitarob

Oops, double post...  Sorry!


----------



## guitarob

I was at the DT/Maiden show the night before MSG in Holmdel.  It was awesome.   I didn't really like the crowd's response to DT, but I guess that was to be expected.  It wasn't nearly as bad as when I saw them with Yes a few years back.  The Yes fans couldn't have cared less.  Maiden KILLED it, it's unbelievable how great they still sound.  I'm very saddened by the fact that I'll probably never get another "Evening With" show from DT though.  I miss those three hour DT fests.

I'm pretty much the same, devastated.  DT is my favorite band, they're unmatched in my book, you can't top what they did/do.  And I really hope that they carry on in the same vein.  I get the feeling that it won't be as heavy though, since that was mostly Portnoy's influence.  I do see Portnoy's side of it though.  I really wish the rest of the band would have just let him rest for a bit, the man has given us, the fans, so much of himself.

I'm not a huge fan of A7X (I can't stand dude's voice), but I do like some tracks on City of Evil and most of Nightmare.  You pretty much hit it though, it's great to see some talented musicians making a name for themselves and carrying metal through all the crap that's out there lately.

When Neal left Spock's, IMHO, that band was over.  I really hope Portnoy leaving DT doesn't have the same effect.  I believe they'll get through it and come out ok, but I can't picture ANYONE taking Mike's place.  It'll be interesting to hear what the new album sounds like.  It's a shame that we'll never get to hear the AA suite performed live as a whole though.

Good to see another Dream Theater/Disney fan!  And oddly enough... so close to me as well. \m/


----------



## Darby O'Gill

I thought I was the only guy wierd enough to like "Disney magic", yet at the same time like some metal music. God bless all of you out there 

  Heres my happy faves...

 Solitude Aeturnus (do yourself a favor and listen to em) the best
 Candlemass
 Isole 
 Danzig (yeah im older lol)

  So im not the only messed up dis'er   too funny....

So to recap....Candlemass and Enchanted Tiki Birds.....a wonderful day 

Darby O'Gill


----------



## maddhatir

Darby O'Gill said:


> So im not the only messed up dis'er   too funny....



Welcome!!!

Correction! We are not the messed up Dis'ers, we are the COOL Dis'ers...ok, and just a little messed up  

\m/


----------



## maddhatir

Dimmu Borgir touring the US! Check out the dates
http://www.myspace.com/dimmuborgir

And be sure to sign up for pre-sale tix!
https://tixx1.artistarena.com/dimmuborgir/

*\m/*


----------



## fenrir58

maddhatir said:


> Dimmu Borgir touring the US! Check out the dates
> http://www.myspace.com/dimmuborgir
> 
> And be sure to sign up for pre-sale tix!
> https://tixx1.artistarena.com/dimmuborgir/
> 
> *\m/*



Blood Red Throne!!!!!! I'm so excited to see them in the US.
And my job sells the tickets to the place they're playing in this city so I can buy the without service fees  that extr 10 bucks is going towards merch!

I just saw the Katatonia, Orphaned Land, Swallow the Sun tour and it was amazing!!!


----------



## maddhatir

fenrir58 said:


> Blood Red Throne!!!!!! I'm so excited to see them in the US.
> And my job sells the tickets to the place they're playing in this city so I can buy the without service fees  that extr 10 bucks is going towards merch!
> 
> I just saw the Katatonia, Orphaned Land, Swallow the Sun tour and it was amazing!!!



 Gotta have the merch  If you sign up for the pre-sale tix, they are supposed to go easy on some of the "BS" charges. Every little bit helps these days. 

I was thinking about seeing Katatonia- but I have a few shows coming up. Black Label Society (HUSH! I know- I know! blah, blah, Zakk is a d-bag, blahhhh  I can't help it. BLS is like my bad habit) Cannibal Corpse, Soulfly and now Dimmu. 

Last night I pre-ordered the new Dimmu CD and a girly T 

Did everyone see the new vid for "Gateway" ? Oh I would love to see Dimmu with a full orchestra behind them.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KzzbYp7NtY


----------



## guitarob

fenrir58 said:


> I just saw the Katatonia, Orphaned Land, Swallow the Sun tour and it was amazing!!!



I would love to see me an Orphaned Land show!  They gotta get to Philadelphia.


----------



## maddhatir

guitarob said:


> I would love to see me an Orphaned Land show!  They gotta get to Philadelphia.



They were just with Katatonia on Sept 9th at the Troc.


----------



## guitarob

maddhatir said:


> They were just with Katatonia on Sept 9th at the Troc.


 
ACK!!! I can't believe I missed that.    Too much other sutff goin' on I guess.


----------



## metalis4ever

Just wanted to drop in and let my fellow Brothers and Sisters of True Metal and DIS know that I am still alive and kicking!!! MY home computer crashed and I have been way too busy at work to stop in  

I agree the new Dimmu is going to be amazing!!! I have seen them live 3 times and Old Man's Child live twice over the years!!! I am going to have to hit that show for sure....

Now I have to decide between Nile on 11/05 or Dimmu Borgir/Enslaved/Blood Red Throne on 11/05!! Damn you Metal Gods for giving me such a hard decision!!!!

My next shows coming up are:

Nile or Dimmu Borgir - 11/05
Overkill / Forbidden - 11/07
Suicidal Tendencies/ Cro Mags / DRI - 11/13 
Epica / Mutiny Within / Scar Symmetry - 11/20
Blind Guardian - 11/21


I love the Fall for it is Metal season in the US!!!! Best November ever I turn 30 on 11/10 so the Metal Gods are giving me an amazing 30th B-Day gift with an amazing Month of Metal!!!!!


----------



## SoScary'09

You've got a packed November that's for sure! Happy early early birthday!~

Oh, and if you decide to go see Nile be sure to tell me how they are. 
...I doubt I could make it through one song about Osiris before busting up laughingXD


----------



## BlueIrish

I would go with Dimmu only because enslaved on the bill.  Blind guardian gives an awesome show.


----------



## fenrir58

Feel like throwing my current upcoming shows out there too!

DRI
Nuclear Assault (making a 5 hour drive for this one)
Triptykon
Nevermore
Watain
Enslaved(okay, technically dimmu)
Overkill
Frontline Assembly(not metal...)

Then next year I've already got 70,000 tons of metal, Death Angel, and a band the DIS would not want the name of on here (from Greece)

busy busy busy


----------



## fenrir58

So we got this cd in at work by a band called Unsun. They were supposedly a symphonic band so I checked them out online on youtube because I didn't want to buy the cd and hate it. Well... I love it! Oddly enough, it's the project of Mauser (ex-Vader) and his wife.

Vader fans might be shocked, but people who like Within Temptation an Delain might want to give this a go:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LapknbGS7Os


----------



## Lillian Gracey

fenrir58 said:


> So we got this cd in at work by a band called Unsun. They were supposedly a symphonic band so I checked them out online on youtube because I didn't want to buy the cd and hate it. Well... I love it! Oddly enough, it's the project of Mauser (ex-Vader) and his wife.
> 
> Vader fans might be shocked, but people who like Within Temptation an Delain might want to give this a go:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LapknbGS7Os



They aren't too bad. I'm not a fan of the singer, to me she doesn't sing that well, but the music is great. I'm not a Vader fan. I saw them at Summer Slaughter a couple of years ago and I did not like them at all. ><

I like Kataklysm, Tarot, Bleeding Through, Killswitch Engage, Equilibrium, White Chapel, Atreyu, Amon Amarth, just to name a few.


----------



## tlionheart78

Okay I'll come out and say it.  I'm not a concert-goer.  Kind of not my thing, to be honest.  However I do recognize quite a few of the bands mentioned here.  My own personal taste in music can be quite various, but where my tastes in metal is concerned, they can range from old school (Judas Priest, Dio, Black Sabbath), the essentials (Metallica, Megadeth), some of today's well knowns (Disturbed, System of a Down, Avenged Sevenfold) to even the hardest bands (Evile, Job for a Cowboy, The Black Dahlia Murder [curse you Rock Band...]).

.....A Disney fan and a Metal fan.  Strange combination........

EDIT: I just remembered Whitechapel!  Gotta show some hometown love!


----------



## maddhatir

Darby O'Gill said:


> I thought I was the only guy wierd enough to like "Disney magic", yet at the same time like some metal music. God bless all of you out there



This is how I feel almost every day of my life- this is one of my favorite lines-

_"We're outnumbered ten to one here. Still I love the odds" _ _Free Will Sacrifice_- Amon Amarth.




.


----------



## metalis4ever

fenrir58 said:


> So we got this cd in at work by a band called Unsun. They were supposedly a symphonic band so I checked them out online on youtube because I didn't want to buy the cd and hate it. Well... I love it! Oddly enough, it's the project of Mauser (ex-Vader) and his wife.
> 
> Vader fans might be shocked, but people who like Within Temptation an Delain might want to give this a go:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LapknbGS7Os



Unsun FTW!!! "Clinic of Dolls" is a solid album  the title track as well as "Not Enough" are my favs so far, I also enjoy their first album "The End of Life" highlights for me being  "Whispers" and "Destiny"... "Whispers" is arguably one of the best Gothic Metal songs of all time I absolutely love that song....

Mauser is the man even if he is playing Gothic Metal....His work in Vader was great but I can imagine that playing Death Metal for over 10 year gets old after awhile....I am sure he will return to Death Metal at some point even if it is not with Vader....



maddhatir said:


> This is how I feel almost every day of my life- this is one of my favorite lines-
> 
> _"We're outnumbered ten to one here. Still I love the odds" _ _Free Will Sacrifice_- Amon Amarth.
> .



Amon Amarth are Metal Gods....

Another quote I like that sums up being Metal.....

"Brothers Of Metal We Are Fighting With Power And Steel
Fighting For Metal, Metal That's Real, Brothers Of Metal Will Always Be There
Standing Together With Hands In The Air" - "Brothers of Metal, Part1" by Manowar....I personally would gladly add Sisters of Metal to that as well


----------



## MissRoseDarrensAngel

I listen to:

Evanescence
Nightwish
Within Temptation
Tarja


----------



## metalis4ever

MissRoseDarrensAngel said:


> I listen to:
> 
> Evanescence
> Nightwish
> Within Temptation
> Tarja



I love Within Temptation and Nightwish.....funny coincidence I am listening to lastfm and Ice Queen by Within Temptation and Wanderlust by Nightwish played right before I opened this....

I was lucky enough to see Nightwish live twice with Tarja before she left, I hope that both sides can put their egos aside and get back together sometime soon......

If you like those bands then you must also like?

Edenbridge
Epica
Delain
Leaves' Eye
After Forever
Krypteria
Theatre of Tragedy
Lacuna Coil

to name a few


----------



## BlueIrish

Saw 1349 and TRIPTYKON last night.  awesome gig


----------



## metalis4ever

So I may very well live to regret this decision but I decided to go to the Blood Red Throne / Enslaved / Dimmu Borgir show in Worcester Ma Friday night 11/5 over the Nile / Ex Deo  show in Providence of the same night....The decision was based upon the fact that I have never seen Enslaved and I have seen Nile 3 times and Ex Deo 1 time. 

I haven't seen Dimmu live since the Puritanica Tour so they hopefully will not disappoint. 

As an interesting note this will be my 34th show at the Palladium since 1997, it is far and away my favorite venue in New England. I have attended well over 100 shows only 3 of which were outside of the New England area so I have been to just about every dive and pearl the New England area has to offer. Plus it's funny hearing Europeans try to pronounce Worcester, it always comes out like WarChester...Sorry rambling long day at the office, I needed a break from the action


----------



## fenrir58

metalis4ever said:


> So I may very well live to regret this decision but I decided to go to the Blood Red Throne / Enslaved / Dimmu Borgir show in Worcester Ma Friday night 11/5 over the Nile / Ex Deo  show in Providence of the same night....The decision was based upon the fact that I have never seen Enslaved and I have seen Nile 3 times and Ex Deo 1 time.
> 
> I haven't seen Dimmu live since the Puritanica Tour so they hopefully will not disappoint.
> 
> As an interesting note this will be my 34th show at the Palladium since 1997, it is far and away my favorite venue in New England. I have attended well over 100 shows only 3 of which were outside of the New England area so I have been to just about every dive and pearl the New England area has to offer. Plus it's funny hearing Europeans try to pronounce Worcester, it always comes out like WarChester...Sorry rambling long day at the office, I needed a break from the action



You get to see Blood Red Throne's first US tour though. I ended up skipping the Nile show when it came near here too. I didn't want to have to call off too many days for work. I have Devin tomorrow and Watain on Saturday. Then Enslaved next week and Overkill the following. After that, I don't think I have anything until 70,000 tons in January.

I went to the Palladium once while visiting a friend last year. We saw the Marduk tour. He told us that was the smaller room and my fiance and I were both laughing and my friend didn't know why until he came to see Hammerfall with us in March and realized how small Peabody's was (I think his exact words were, "Wait, so they have 2 stages smaller than this?!"). And we travel 2+ hours to see shows there lol.


----------



## cfgsteak

I am a 43 year old Dad who loves slude/stoner metal

Fu Manchu
Kyuss
Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Disconsin Gal

I love when awesome threads show up on the front page of the Disboards! I'm looking to expand my metal horizons. All my life I've been a closet metal fan and I want to find more! Most of my metal tendencies are pretty basic at this time, only because I'm not in touch with the "scene" as it were. My first CD was Metallica's self-titled, and my first date with my husband was an Anthrax/Rob Zombie/Judas Priest concert. I love my Metallica S&M album, probably because I'm an opera singer and I love hearing classical instruments used in non-classical genres  and I have a strange obsession for Iced Earth, although I need more of their albums. Maybe that's just the obsession talking though 

I love sharing my ipod with people and having them hear the Tiki Room soundtrack followed by Sepultura. My husband's ipod is even more diverse, featuring everything from Rock-a-pella (call it a guilty pleasure) to Rammstein. We're also very into the Irish rock band scene, but that's another thread for another time. So glad I found you


----------



## maddhatir

Disconsin Gal said:


> I love when awesome threads show up on the front page of the Disboards! I'm looking to expand my metal horizons. All my life I've been a closet metal fan and I want to find more! Most of my metal tendencies are pretty basic at this time, only because I'm not in touch with the "scene" as it were. My first CD was Metallica's self-titled, and my first date with my husband was an Anthrax/Rob Zombie/Judas Priest concert. I love my Metallica S&M album, probably because I'm an opera singer and I love hearing classical instruments used in non-classical genres  and I have a strange obsession for Iced Earth, although I need more of their albums. Maybe that's just the obsession talking though
> 
> I love sharing my ipod with people and having them hear the Tiki Room soundtrack followed by Sepultura. My husband's ipod is even more diverse, featuring everything from Rock-a-pella (call it a guilty pleasure) to Rammstein. We're also very into the Irish rock band scene, but that's another thread for another time. So glad I found you



Welcome new peoples!

Ohhhh.....how about some new Dimmu Borgir. Abrahadabra. They used a full orchestra to back them up. Just downloaded the CD a few days ago and IMHO it is insane! So different! I love it. 

This is the clip of the orchestra doing their thing.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJDbA-tGnzY

and this is the vid......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KzzbYp7NtY&feature=fvw

I wish there was more of the new stuff on YouTube!


----------



## Disconsin Gal

maddhatir said:


> Ohhhh.....how about some new Dimmu Borgir. Abrahadabra. They used a full orchestra to back them up. Just downloaded the CD a few days ago and IMHO it is insane! So different! I love it.



Sounds wicked. Thanks for the links. I'll check them out this weekend for sure!


----------



## SoScary'09

Liked the orchestra. Wonder how many of them were like 'I can't believe I'm playing this'.


----------



## metalis4ever

Disconsin Gal said:


> I love when awesome threads show up on the front page of the Disboards! I'm looking to expand my metal horizons. All my life I've been a closet metal fan and I want to find more! Most of my metal tendencies are pretty basic at this time, only because I'm not in touch with the "scene" as it were. My first CD was Metallica's self-titled, and my first date with my husband was an Anthrax/Rob Zombie/Judas Priest concert. I love my Metallica S&M album, probably because I'm an opera singer and I love hearing classical instruments used in non-classical genres  and I have a strange obsession for Iced Earth, although I need more of their albums. Maybe that's just the obsession talking though
> 
> I love sharing my ipod with people and having them hear the Tiki Room soundtrack followed by Sepultura. My husband's ipod is even more diverse, featuring everything from Rock-a-pella (call it a guilty pleasure) to Rammstein. We're also very into the Irish rock band scene, but that's another thread for another time. So glad I found you



Welcome and Hails!!!! 

I assume that being an Opera singer you know of and listen to Nightwish?? I am at work so I can't post any links but if you haven't checked them out search on youtube for their version of "Phantom of the Opera" or songs such as "Wishmaster" , "End of All Hope" , "Nemo" to name a few  

If you like Orchestral stuff check out the band Haggard especially their album "Awaking the Century" .

Iced Earth are amazing, easily my 2nd favorite band of all time!!! Every album is a must own for any Brother or Sister of Metal... Jon Schaffer is a Metal King and a Guitar God...If you like Iced Earth check out the band Demons & Wizards, the side project of Schaffer and vocalist Hansi Kursch (Blind Guardian).


----------



## metalis4ever

BTW Blood Red Throne/Enslaved/Dimmu Borgir absolutely destroyed life on Friday night...Enslaved stole the show in my opinion but Dimmu were Dimmu so they were solid as well....Grutle Kjellson of Enslaved had the line of the night "We're happy to be here in America but do you know what Norwegians think of American beer? your Budweiser, Coors light, Miller and such? It's like making love in a canoe, you're really close to water....BUT!!! Here in New England you have SAMUEL ADAMS!!!! and NEW ENGLAND CLAM CHOWDER!!!! and a really great Hockey team!!! Go Bruins!!!! You like hockey don't you? Go Bruins!!!"   I edited some words out to stay within the board rules, but I'm sure that you get it 

Blood Red Throne was solid as well.....All in all I am glad I chose this show over the Nile show as my buddy who did the opposite said that Nile was just ok and I feel Enslaved/Dimmu was great!!!


----------



## fenrir58

metalis4ever said:


> BTW Blood Red Throne/Enslaved/Dimmu Borgir absolutely destroyed life on Friday night...Enslaved stole the show in my opinion but Dimmu were Dimmu so they were solid as well....Grutle Kjellson of Enslaved had the line of the night "We're happy to be here in America but do you know what Norwegians think of American beer? your Budweiser, Coors light, Miller and such? It's like making love in a canoe, you're really close to water....BUT!!! Here in New England you have SAMUEL ADAMS!!!! and NEW ENGLAND CLAM CHOWDER!!!! and a really great Hockey team!!! Go Bruins!!!! You like hockey don't you? Go Bruins!!!"   I edited some words out to stay within the board rules, but I'm sure that you get it
> 
> Blood Red Throne was solid as well.....All in all I am glad I chose this show over the Nile show as my buddy who did the opposite said that Nile was just ok and I feel Enslaved/Dimmu was great!!!




Glad to hear. Grutle a Bruins fan? As if there's not enough reasons to love this man ("downloading" a sheep). Seeing that show later this week.

I saw Devin Townsend this weekend (which was awesome and the opener Tesseract was unreal). Pitchblack Forecast played and poor Gene Hoglan got swamped with fans after the show. I also saw Watain the following night, atmospheric as always, and the openers were great as well (names omitted on purpose, check tour to see why).


----------



## metalis4ever

fenrir58 said:


> Glad to hear. Grutle a Bruins fan? As if there's not enough reasons to love this man ("downloading" a sheep). Seeing that show later this week.
> 
> I saw Devin Townsend this weekend (which was awesome and the opener Tesseract was unreal). Pitchblack Forecast played and poor Gene Hoglan got swamped with fans after the show. I also saw Watain the following night, atmospheric as always, and the openers were great as well (names omitted on purpose, check tour to see why).



Aweomse shows!!! I'm jealous!!! I saw Watain in Boston last year or so with 1349, now that was an amazing show!!! Watain never, ever dissapoints they are just so intense 

Gene Hoglan is a Metal God but give the man some space  

I can't believe these words are about to come out of my mouht errrr well fingers and please don't think less of me....but I acctually listened to the new Cradle of Filth and I acctually like it....I mean don't get me wrong it's nothing amazing but it's enjoyable   I feel dirty just saying that hahaha 

BTW I have to share a classic today.... RIP David Wayne ... Blast it Loud and Proud!!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3zsHy8jnao


----------



## the7thAve

Has anyone seen the movie "Until the Light Takes Us"? It's a documentary about black metal. 

I've added it to my netflix queue, but I'm wondering if I need to bump it to the top, or not bother with it at all.

Thanks!


----------



## metalis4ever

the7thAve said:


> Has anyone seen the movie "Until the Light Takes Us"? It's a documentary about black metal.
> 
> I've added it to my netflix queue, but I'm wondering if I need to bump it to the top, or not bother with it at all.
> 
> Thanks!



Move it to number 1 on your queue!!!! 


There are some intense moments, some great quotes and definitley provides a great insight into the Culture of Norwegian Black Metal and the "turf wars" if you will between Burzum and Mayhem....Having said that it focuses primarily on said Culture and not necissarily the music, but if you already have a foundational knowledge of Norwegian Black Metal bands you wont have an issue with it  

Enjoy


----------



## the7thAve

metalis4ever said:


> Move it to number 1 on your queue!!!!
> 
> 
> There are some intense moments, some great quotes and definitley provides a great insight into the Culture of Norwegian Black Metal and the "turf wars" if you will between Burzum and Mayhem....Having said that it focuses primarily on said Culture and not necissarily the music, but if you already have a foundational knowledge of Norwegian Black Metal bands you wont have an issue with it
> 
> Enjoy



Thanks! I have moved it up! 
I've heard it was good, but that it covers a lot of ground that anyone who is familiar with that Burzum/Mayhem era of black metal will find a bit redundant.

Anyway, thanks for the recommendation, and I'm look forward to watching it!


----------



## fenrir58

It's funny, we were just discussing Until the Light Takes Us at work, my boss wants to borrow it. I love Fenriz, just the way he says things.

Also, I believe metalis4ever, you mentioned your birthday somewhere a few pages back being around this time, so happy birthday!


----------



## metalis4ever

fenrir58 said:


> It's funny, we were just discussing Until the Light Takes Us at work, my boss wants to borrow it. I love Fenriz, just the way he says things.
> 
> Also, I believe metalis4ever, you mentioned your birthday somewhere a few pages back being around this time, so happy birthday!



Thank You, it is indeed my birthday today  I turn the big 3-0 but more imortantly today makes to the day 22 years of listening to Metal for my 8th birthday older friends in the neighborhood gave me Iron Maiden -Peice of Mind and Black Sabbath - Heaven Hell tapes for my B-Day and I never turned back


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> Thank You, it is indeed my birthday today  I turn the big 3-0 but more imortantly today makes to the day 22 years of listening to Metal for my 8th birthday older friends in the neighborhood gave me Iron Maiden -Peice of Mind and Black Sabbath - Heaven Hell tapes for my B-Day and I never turned back



HAPPY 30TH "OH GREAT METAL ONE!"


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> HAPPY 30TH "OH GREAT METAL ONE!"



Thank You my Sister of True Metal and Dis 

It's odd being 30, I guess I should look on the bright side I am old enough to have seen almost all of the greatest Metal Bands....There are only a few that I am missing and they will never happene because they are either split up on dead..Dark Angel, Venom, Mercyful Fate and Metal Church. But those aside I have seen close to 400 Metal/Hardcore/Punk/Hard Rock bands live since the early 90's 

Anyone have any shows coming up?  

I am thinking about seeing Epica Nov 20 and Blind Guardian Nov 21 but I may choose 1 or the other...Then I have Paul Di'Anno Dec 20 he is playing the first Iron Maiden album from beggining to end, which I am super pumped about


----------



## fenrir58

Immortal just announced dates... I'm so shocked they're hitting my city....
http://www.immortalofficial.com/blog/


----------



## metalis4ever

fenrir58 said:


> Immortal just announced dates... I'm so shocked they're hitting my city....
> http://www.immortalofficial.com/blog/



That's awesome, they aren't coming to Boston though 


I saw them a few years ago two open for Manowar for 2 shows in MA, now that was the best combination ever!!! Aside from the fact that Chimaira was the first opener and they got booed off the stage worse than any band I have seen booed off...There was a huge Posers chant and 98% of the people on the floor turned their backs during their set it was pretty cool to see and very much deserving in my opinion....looking back what were the tour organizers thinking? It's hard enough getting Immortal fans to get along with Manowar fans nevermind throwing that type of band into the mix... 

Immortal were awesome though because it was on the "Sons of Northern Darkness" tour so their set was amazing and then of course Manowar came on and destroyed life in true "Kings of Metal" fashion


----------



## maddhatir

Happy Holidays- &%$#ing *Slayer* style!  \m/

http://www.metalinjection.net/tv/view/6048/slayer-christmas-light-show?ref=nf



.


----------



## metalis4ever

RIP Dime Darrell Abbott   6 years ago today


----------



## maddhatir

RIP Dimebag ​

......Soulfly tomorrow. Hoping to get close enough to the stage to see Max's dreads flyin' LOL - and THEN.........DIMMU on Friday! Won't be able to get close enough to see Shag up close and personal 

It is damn cold here in NJ. I am not looking forward to standing in line for an hour+ each night waiting to get in to see the shows


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> RIP Dimebag ​
> 
> ......Soulfly tomorrow. Hoping to get close enough to the stage to see Max's dreads flyin' LOL - and THEN.........DIMMU on Friday! Won't be able to get close enough to see Shag up close and personal
> 
> It is damn cold here in NJ. I am not looking forward to standing in line for an hour+ each night waiting to get in to see the shows



How was Soulfly??? I haven't seen them since 2003 but I have seen them live 8 times...I used to be obsessed with Soulfly's first album....

Soulfly reminded me today 12/11 is the 12 year anniversary of the death of Lynn Strait and Dobbs of Snot.....

RIP Lynn Strait your music will live on forever and *Get Some* shall be blasted Loud and Proud forevermore!!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRnkUsFCu50


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> How was Soulfly??? I haven't seen them since 2003 but I have seen them live 8 times...I used to be obsessed with Soulfly's first album....



I enjoyed Soulfly. 

Max seems a little "out of sorts". Getting older and heavier- I was a little worried about him at the start of the show. Reminds me a bit of Ozzy. But- he did not disappoint. 

Dimmu was incredible- except (here I go again!) Their lights were blinding! All I could see where silhouettes on stage 
This vid was taken a few days before our concert.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3Ll54PqDg4

Let me ask you- what do you think about Dawn of Ashes? I never heard of them- they opened for Dimmu and all I can say is, my jaw dropped. LOL- but- I must say- I enjoyed them!


----------



## metalis4ever

Dawn of Ashes are ok, I haven't heard their new album but I own one of their older ones "The Crypt Injection" ...not too bad kind of like an odd mix of Industrial Metal and Black Metal.....I will have to check out their new album I don't even know the name of it, I had heard they were coming out with a new one though....When I saw Dimmu last month they toured with Blood Red Throne and Enslaved and it was amazing!!!! But I agree the strobes were bad not Children of Bodom bad but bad none the less....

Yeah I almost went to the Soulfly show here last week but I didn't want my memories of them to be washed away....in my opinion they haven't been the same since Mikey Doling left the band a few albums ago....I'm an old school Soulfly fan I saw them live 6 times before '00 and 2 times between '00 and '03. I love Max though, did they play "Bleed" if so who did they have sing Durst's part? It can't be Dana's little brother still? It was awesome when I saw them one of the times back in '98 it was with Incubus(before they sold out), Hed(PE) and Snot and during "Bleed" Lynn Strait from Snot came out and did the vocals and DJ Product from Hed(PE) scratched.... See I have some love for Nu Metal(Hard Rock) but only certain bands   After all I saw most of those "Nu Metal" bands  live way before they got big.....


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> Dawn of Ashes are ok, I haven't heard their new album but I own one of their older ones "The Crypt Injection" ...not too bad kind of like an odd mix of Industrial Metal and Black Metal.....I will have to check out their new album I don't even know the name of it, I had heard they were coming out with a new one though....



Well- of course after seeing them last night, this morning I had to check out some vids. I was wondering why the vids I was watching were major techno compared to what I heard last night! It was like night and day. So, off to do some research. They changed "genres" just last year. The new CD "Genocide Chapters" CA-RUNCHEZ! I love it. I just downloaded it. I am now a fan  

ETA- have you seen them now they have (what DH keeps saying about them....) a new M.O? HOLYYYYYY $#@!

Boy- what 24 hours can do in your music life is amazing!

Blood Red Throne and Enslaved opened for Dimmu last night. I liked Blood Red Throne, not Enslaved so much, I am SO not into screaming!

OMG- speaking of screaming LOL. Straight Line Stitch opened for Soulfly! I hate SLS!!! I have since the first time I heard them. - the screaming is just too much. But- I must say- I really enjoyed watching Alexis Brown! I said to DH- "OK, she has got to be the best headbanger......EVERRR!" That hair! She was too cool. I did enjoy her singing when she used her um, "regular" voice.


----------



## Americandy

SPLIT YOUR LUNGS WITH BLOOD AND THUNDER WHEN YOU SEE THE WHITE WHAAAALE

Mastodon is my band. <3

I'm a die hard metal fan, AND a die hard Disney fan.  Mickey Mouse gave us the horns when he saw us in our Dethklok t-shirts during a parade.  I think Mickey has a little metal in him, too.


----------



## maddhatir

Americandy said:


> I'm a die hard metal fan, AND a die hard Disney fan.  Mickey Mouse gave us the horns when he saw us in our Dethklok t-shirts during a parade.  I think Mickey has a little metal in him, too.



Welcome. 

Too cool!!! Did you get a pic of Mickey!!?


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Well- of course after seeing them last night, this morning I had to check out some vids. I was wondering why the vids I was watching were major techno compared to what I heard last night! It was like night and day. So, off to do some research. They changed "genres" just last year. The new CD "Genocide Chapters" CA-RUNCHEZ! I love it. I just downloaded it. I am now a fan
> 
> ETA- have you seen them now they have (what DH keeps saying about them....) a new M.O? HOLYYYYYY $#@!
> 
> Boy- what 24 hours can do in your music life is amazing!
> 
> Blood Red Throne and Enslaved opened for Dimmu last night. I liked Blood Red Throne, not Enslaved so much, I am SO not into screaming!
> 
> OMG- speaking of screaming LOL. Straight Line Stitch opened for Soulfly! I hate SLS!!! I have since the first time I heard them. - the screaming is just too much. But- I must say- I really enjoyed watching Alexis Brown! I said to DH- "OK, she has got to be the best headbanger......EVERRR!" That hair! She was too cool. I did enjoy her singing when she used her um, "regular" voice.



Yeah I just checked out the new Dawn of Ashes, pretty good I will ad it to the list of albums to pick up...yeah their older stuff is Industrial Metal....

WHAT!?!?!? How can you not like Enslaved!!!! I think that they blew Dimmu off the stage!!!! Putting the screaming aside Enslaved are amazing musically....

I like SLS mainly because of Alexis Brown, I have a thing for chic vocalists   Plus Nothing wrong with Metalcore  I own two of their albums "To Be Godlike" and "When Skies Wash Ashore".


I still don't understand your whole dislike for screaming??? I can understand with poser screamo bands but you are missing out on so many amazing Metal and Metalcore bands that use that type of vocals!!!!


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> Yeah I just checked out the new Dawn of Ashes, pretty good I will ad it to the list of albums to pick up...yeah their older stuff is Industrial Metal....
> 
> WHAT!?!?!? How can you not like Enslaved!!!! I think that they blew Dimmu off the stage!!!! Putting the screaming aside Enslaved are amazing musically....
> 
> I like SLS mainly because of Alexis Brown, I have a thing for chic vocalists   Plus Nothing wrong with Metalcore  I own two of their albums "To Be Godlike" and "When Skies Wash Ashore".
> 
> 
> *I still don't understand your whole dislike for screaming???* I can understand with poser screamo bands but you are missing out on so many amazing Metal and Metalcore bands that use that type of vocals!!!!



Screaming just _*GRATES *_on my nerves no matter who the band is. 

LOL- If I can't get past the screaming I don't even want to hear the rest.  The music does not matter to me if the vocals are not JUST as good. For me, it is a package deal with a band- it's all or nothing with me. 

There are bands that I see play live that I think "man, this musician is really good but should get out of this band and move on" just b/c I hate the way the singer sounds.


----------



## Disconsin Gal

maddhatir said:


> Screaming just _*GRATES *_on my nerves no matter who the band is.



I'm totally with you on this one. Sometimes I can get past it, but not often. It's probably the singer in me.


----------



## metalis4ever

Well I will just have to keep the "Screaming" band suggestions to myself 

Have you guys listened to the new Flotsam and Jetsam!?!?!?!?!? It is so AMAZING!!!!!!! So oldschool sounding  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7NzIDnM6lE


On another note I am pumped about next Monday 12/20 I am going to the Icarus Witch and Paul Di'Anno show in Ma!!!!! Di'Anno is playing the first Maiden album from beginning to end, I wish it were "Killers" but "Iron Maiden" will suffice. I've seen Iron Maiden live 7 times w/ Bruce and given that I am old but not old enough (I was 1 y.o. when Paul left) I have never seen Maiden live with Di'Anno so this is the closet I will ever get and I'm not going to lie I am wicked excited.


----------



## metalis4ever

Headed to the Icarus Witch and Paul Di'Anno show....should be interesting....I think it will be the first time since 1998 that I will be the youngest person in the crowd    Can't wait to hear "phantom of the Opera" sung with the original vocals I love Bruce but Paul was and hopefully still is so raw.....


----------



## fenrir58

metalis4ever said:


> Headed to the Icarus Witch and Paul Di'Anno show....should be interesting....I think it will be the first time since 1998 that I will be the youngest person in the crowd    Can't wait to hear "phantom of the Opera" sung with the original vocals I love Bruce but Paul was and hopefully still is so raw.....



My friend from up that way just im'ed me the same thing haha. Have fun at that show. Last time I saw Icarus Witch was at least two lineup changes ago(well, the one was confusing so I don't even know if it counts lol). I went to a cd release party of theirs a few years back, they're a good time.

Symphony X is coming close to here and... playing Orlando on my birthday when I'm down in Disney... now that's a good trip.


----------



## fenrir58

Disconsin Gal said:


> I'm totally with you on this one. Sometimes I can get past it, but not often. It's probably the singer in me.



Considering there's a lot of bands that switch screaming and clean vocals, that might just not be your sound, not necessarily the singer in you. My friend is an opera singer but he still gets into a lot of different vocals( symphonic, power, death, black, all types of metal). Everybody's got their own preference, and the metal scene has got a lot of great diversity, but we all come together on being the path less traveled. 

To each his(or her) own


----------



## metalis4ever

fenrir58 said:


> My friend from up that way just im'ed me the same thing haha. Have fun at that show. Last time I saw Icarus Witch was at least two lineup changes ago(well, the one was confusing so I don't even know if it counts lol). I went to a cd release party of theirs a few years back, they're a good time.
> 
> Symphony X is coming close to here and... playing Orlando on my birthday when I'm down in Disney... now that's a good trip.



Paul Di'Anno destroyed life!!!! He reminded me why "Killers" is my favorite Iron Maiden album....

Fan: "You're not Bruce!!!" 
Di'Anno : "You're right I'm not Bruce, I'm the real deal" 

Icarus Witch was great live, their new vocalist is heads and shoulders above the original. I am picking up their new album today it's supposed to be pretty good, most people have given in an 8 our of 10 in reviews. They pulled double duty though as they served as Di'Anno's band....This was the first show playing with Di'Anno, they didn't even have time to rehearse and they hit it out of the park!!! They even included an extra song in the encore with an impromptu "Highway to Hell" cover, Di'Anno sounded amazing you can tell he was singing from the heart on that one as he played it as a tribute to Bon Scott..... 

Yeah Symphony X is playing here in April but judging by the lineup up here I think it may end up being the headliners of New England Metal and Hardcore Festival. 

Symphony X
Nevermore
Soilwork
Powerglove

I only say that because NE Metal fest is always in April and I don't see how Soilwork fits into that lineup???  I could be wrong though.

That is awesome, are they playing House of Blues??? Great venue, I remember back in 1999 when I did the Disney College program I saw Slayer with Sick of it All and Meshuggah (weird lineup) there. It was awesome though because Araya was like "We're Ssssslaaayyyyeerrrr and we're playing in the house of the f'n Mouse!!!!!...this is Blood Staind Mind"


----------



## fenrir58

Sorry it took me so long to get back... work was crazy (holidays and retail..). Symphony X is playing somewhere called The Firehouse or something. I was kind of hoping it would be HoB but hey, I get Disney and metal all in one week, I can't complain.

BTW, Soilwork _is_ on the tour, so although it might be the fest, that's not why Soilwork is there.


----------



## metalis4ever

fenrir58 said:


> Sorry it took me so long to get back... work was crazy (holidays and retail..). Symphony X is playing somewhere called The Firehouse or something. I was kind of hoping it would be HoB but hey, I get Disney and metal all in one week, I can't complain.
> 
> BTW, Soilwork _is_ on the tour, so although it might be the fest, that's not why Soilwork is there.



That's cool...I've never heard of "Firehouse" is it in Downtown Orlando??

Yeah I still don't see how Soilwork fits in that lineup  Kind of strange...although I have seen odder lineups for example Chimaira, Immortal and Manowar....As you can imagine Chimaira got booed off the stage, it was actually very entertaining to see the Immortal fans and Manowar fans band together in their common dislike....


----------



## fenrir58

metalis4ever said:


> That's cool...I've never heard of "Firehouse" is it in Downtown Orlando??
> 
> Yeah I still don't see how Soilwork fits in that lineup  Kind of strange...although I have seen odder lineups for example Chimaira, Immortal and Manowar....As you can imagine Chimaira got booed off the stage, it was actually very entertaining to see the Immortal fans and Manowar fans band together in their common dislike....



You haven't heard of Firehouse because I can't read tickets lol... It's called Firestone Live. It's in downtown Orlando, they seem to get a lot of the metal shows.

I mean, Soilwork would be weirder on the bill if Blackguard wasn't there, but with them on it too, it kind of can make Soilwork almost fit >_O.


----------



## Vromilos

metalis4ever said:


> That's cool...I've never heard of "Firehouse" is it in Downtown Orlando??
> 
> Yeah I still don't see how Soilwork fits in that lineup  Kind of strange...although I have seen odder lineups for example Chimaira, Immortal and Manowar....As you can imagine Chimaira got booed off the stage, it was actually very entertaining to see the Immortal fans and Manowar fans band together in their common dislike....




It's called firestone thats why, good bands by the way mentiont


----------



## metalis4ever

Haven't been on in awhile just wanted to say hi to my fellow Brothers and Sisters of True Metal 

Any good shows coming up? 

I am skipping New England Metal and Hardcore Fest this year, not nearly and enticing enough lineup to waste my time. Some of these new bands are horrible, call me stuck in the 80's and 90's but the majority of the bands today are 1 trick ponies and make me yawn. 

I may hit Manowar tonight but tickets are $75 and I have seen them live twice in the past so no need to drop the cash, but we'll see.....

I have VIP tickets for Kamelot in August, can't wait for that show....Easily the best US Power Metal band and one of the few bands that remain on my list of Bands that I need to see live. Cross another one off  

Anyone else pumped for the new Morbid Angel in 2011???? Early prediction it will be album of the year for 2011..the new song "Nevermore" is so classicly brutal, the way Metal is supposed to be played for sure.....

Blast it Loud and Proud!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maddhatir

Long time no speak. 

I see Dawn of Ashes,  one of my new guilty pleasures, will be at the NE Metal Fest this year lol. 

I have my Surtur Rising (Amon Amarth's new CD) on pre-order AND I have my tickets in hand for "An Evening with Amon Amarth" show in Philly We are one of the lucky cities they chose to play in. This is going to GOOOOOD!

I really need to get my butt moving and get me some Morbid Angel. I love brutal


----------



## fenrir58

metalis4ever said:


> Haven't been on in awhile just wanted to say hi to my fellow Brothers and Sisters of True Metal
> 
> Any good shows coming up?
> 
> I am skipping New England Metal and Hardcore Fest this year, not nearly and enticing enough lineup to waste my time. Some of these new bands are horrible, call me stuck in the 80's and 90's but the majority of the bands today are 1 trick ponies and make me yawn.
> 
> I may hit Manowar tonight but tickets are $75 and I have seen them live twice in the past so no need to drop the cash, but we'll see.....
> 
> I have VIP tickets for Kamelot in August, can't wait for that show....Easily the best US Power Metal band and one of the few bands that remain on my list of Bands that I need to see live. Cross another one off
> 
> Anyone else pumped for the new Morbid Angel in 2011???? Early prediction it will be album of the year for 2011..the new song "Nevermore" is so classicly brutal, the way Metal is supposed to be played for sure.....
> 
> Blast it Loud and Proud!!!!!!!!!



Hello!
I will be making the trek to Canada to see Kalmah, since I figure they do not come over nearly enough and never come to the States. Agalloch's at the end of the month which should be incredible too. After the cruise, there was a huge lull in concerts, which was probably for the best.
I picked up the new Destruction and man, it's intense.

Have fun at Kamelot. I'm curious as to when and if Khan is coming back, but you have to report on how Fabio Lione sounds with them. I was considering going but I feel so bad for Tristania having to drop because their label decided not to support them on this tour.


----------



## SoScary'09

Hadn't been by in awhile either so just popping in to say hello.
Thanks for the heads up on the Morbid Angel!~


----------



## metalis4ever

Picked up tickets for the Boston Blackmore's Night show in May!!! I have been wanting to see them live for at least 10 years!!! They are playing at Berklee Performing Arts this tour which should be a great venue for this type of relaxing show.....Ritchie Blackmore is a God, can't wait to see him work his magic!!!!

On a different note the new Amon Amarth album is amazing!! Everyone needs to pick up "Surtur Rising" it is Pure Metal!!!!!!  I am going to the Boston show on May 7th, it will be my 4th time seeing them live, can't wait!!!!!

Early prediction that "Surtur Rising" and the new Morbid Angel album will be the top 2 albums of 2011....

So my upcoming shows are:
*
April 23 - *
Symphony X, Nevermore, Soilwork, Powerglove, Blackguard
*May 7*
Amon Amarth
*May 19*
Blackmore's Night
*July 22*
Mayhem Fest
*August 31*
Kamelot, Alestorm, Blackguard, The Agonist

Not a bad lineup, what about everyone else? What is everyone's Spring/Summer show forecast?


----------



## Verstehen

Don't know if you would count them, but my favorite band of all time has to be Nightwish.  Seen them twice on stage and hopefully will get to see them again on their next tour.


----------



## metalis4ever

Verstehen said:


> Don't know if you would count them, but my favorite band of all time has to be Nightwish.  Seen them twice on stage and hopefully will get to see them again on their next tour.



ABSOLUTELY!!! Operatic/Symphonic Power Metal definitely counts!!!  I have seen them live twice as well once with Tarja and once with Anette....When I saw them live they covered "Symphony of Destruction" and I must say it was awesome!!! I wish Tarja and Emppu would put their egos aside and get back together!!!!  I miss Tarja!!!


----------



## fenrir58

metalis4ever said:


> Picked up tickets for the Boston Blackmore's Night show in May!!! I have been wanting to see them live for at least 10 years!!! They are playing at Berklee Performing Arts this tour which should be a great venue for this type of relaxing show.....Ritchie Blackmore is a God, can't wait to see him work his magic!!!!
> 
> On a different note the new Amon Amarth album is amazing!! Everyone needs to pick up "Surtur Rising" it is Pure Metal!!!!!!  I am going to the Boston show on May 7th, it will be my 4th time seeing them live, can't wait!!!!!
> 
> Early prediction that "Surtur Rising" and the new Morbid Angel album will be the top 2 albums of 2011....
> 
> So my upcoming shows are:
> *
> April 23 - *
> Symphony X, Nevermore, Soilwork, Powerglove, Blackguard
> *May 7*
> Amon Amarth
> *May 19*
> Blackmore's Night
> *July 22*
> Mayhem Fest
> *August 31*
> Kamelot, Alestorm, Blackguard, The Agonist
> 
> Not a bad lineup, what about everyone else? What is everyone's Spring/Summer show forecast?



That sound like an amazing show, you have a good line-up there.
I'm pretty sure Destruction is album of the year for me already, and it's only March!

I just got back last night from the 5 and a half hour trip to see Kalmah and it was so worth it!
Upcoming show calendar here:
March 18th- Hate/ Melechesh, etc.
March 26th- Agalloch
April 16th- Overkill/ Accept/ Sabaton
April 29th- Symphony X/ Nevermore, etc.
May 6th- Destruction
May 28th/29th- MDF (too much going on, only doing 2 days this year)
August 4th-6th- Wacken


----------



## metalis4ever

fenrir58 said:


> That sound like an amazing show, you have a good line-up there.
> I'm pretty sure Destruction is album of the year for me already, and it's only March!
> 
> I just got back last night from the 5 and a half hour trip to see Kalmah and it was so worth it!
> Upcoming show calendar here:
> March 18th- Hate/ Melechesh, etc.
> March 26th- Agalloch
> April 16th- Overkill/ Accept/ Sabaton
> April 29th- Symphony X/ Nevermore, etc.
> May 6th- Destruction
> May 28th/29th- MDF (too much going on, only doing 2 days this year)
> August 4th-6th- Wacken



Awesome show lineup!!! I'm beyond jealous!!!!!

I like the new Destruction as well....I guess I am just wicked excited for the new Morbid Angel, I could be setting myself up for disappointment though 

Speaking of new albums the new album by The Haunted will not be album of the year in my opinion . It's different from anything they have ever done, not sure if that's a good thing...But if you guys want give a listen for yourself check out the free stream....

http://www.metalsucks.net/2011/03/15/exclusive-full-album-stream-the-haunteds-unseen/#comments


So what does everyone think about Stu Block (Into Eternity) being the new vocalist for Iced Earth?? I'm going to wait and see on this one but as a HUGE Iced Earth fan I am going to miss Matt Barlow....

Not sure how Stu Block fits into the Iced Earth equation??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5GSFcYqBoc


----------



## fenrir58

metalis4ever said:


> Awesome show lineup!!! I'm beyond jealous!!!!!
> 
> I like the new Destruction as well....I guess I am just wicked excited for the new Morbid Angel, I could be setting myself up for disappointment though
> 
> Speaking of new albums the new album by The Haunted will not be album of the year in my opinion . It's different from anything they have ever done, not sure if that's a good thing...But if you guys want give a listen for yourself check out the free stream....
> 
> http://www.metalsucks.net/2011/03/15/exclusive-full-album-stream-the-haunteds-unseen/#comments
> 
> 
> So what does everyone think about Stu Block (Into Eternity) being the new vocalist for Iced Earth?? I'm going to wait and see on this one but as a HUGE Iced Earth fan I am going to miss Matt Barlow....
> 
> Not sure how Stu Block fits into the Iced Earth equation??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5GSFcYqBoc



I can't wait for the new Morbid Angel too, I have high hopes for it!

I think Stu Block has the range for Iced Earth so I'm thinking this could work out. Whenever Ripper was with them, I refused to buy any albums with him on it or see them live, it just never felt right to me. The day Barlow came back, I nearly cried. At least he has to play all the Europeon festivals this summer, so I have one last time to see them in August. Stu could work though, and I'm happy for him to get a chance, I just hope that Into Eternity doesn't suffer from it, although both bands as of late are not one of those bands that seem to never leave the road, so maybe he could still do both


----------



## maddhatir

*SO* excited about _Surtur Rising_!!!! 
I watched an interview with Johan- this was the first album (well, first time ever) that he used a vocal coach. 

Here is a review of _Surtur Rising_ from Lords of Metal. 
http://www.lordsofmetal.nl/showreview.php?id=18462&lang=en#

Amon Amarth - Surtur Rising 
Metal Blade

_A glorious moment! The new Amon Amarth album has its first spins now. A first encounter. And again once again. The successor of the overwhelming stunner Twilight Of The Thunder God (2008) makes my Viking blood run fast! Can we just be led away in ecstasy in this case instead of dot the is and cross the ts? Nothing wrong with that, isnt it, when we are talking about Amon Amarth, a band producing high quality stuff for ages. Okay, now and then some riffs from their own oeuvre are recycled, but they are so immortal that we cannot have anything against it. Through the years Amon Amarth has distilled its signature style out of the endless possibilities in the musical universe and they would be mad when changing anything. Spontaneous and outright, supreme Viking Johan Hegg and his mates present us ten new hymns in which glorious ethics of Norse mythology reign. This time they focused on a next fragment of this wealthy history. 

Surtur is the leader of the fire giants of Muspelheim and the oldest being in the nine worlds of Norse mythology. The conquest of these ferocious looking yet ultimate smart Vikings does anything but stagnate on this eighth studio album. This time they even paid more attention to vocals  Hegg uses more low-pitched growls than ever  while guitarists Olavi Mikkonen and Johan Söderberg enchant us again with sonorous sounding riffs and melodious singing solos, ultimately fetching! The kings of epic melodic death metal kick off with the pretty fast War Of The Gods, while Töcks Taunt has a powerful outburst after its compelling solo. This mid-paced track even reminds me a bit of Primordial. Yet Surtur Rising appears to include the fastest songs than any other album of these Norsemen. Consciously they went for a more aggressive and rougher sound this time. Destroyer Of The Universe, A Beast Am I (this song about the wolf Fenris will be a live stunner!) and Wrath Of The Norsemen cut loose with hectic rhythms, setting ablaze the fire. In For Victory Or Death and Doom Over Dead Man we hear  on the other side of the spectrum  some keyboards and arrangements. However, most of all Surtur Rising happens to be brimming with familiar, compelling epics, the kind of stuff you cannot get enough of. When you hear an Amon Amarth album, you just have to surrender to their Viking universe. They leave behind a trace of devastation and represent the heraldry of this world. 

This is the album of the month, although we still have to wait a bit before purchasing this mega blaster (release: March, the 25th). Remember that the special edition includes a DVD with their gigs in Bochum, where they played their four first albums integrally live at the end of 2008. I think they grandly meet to the fans wishes with that. Earlier their gigs were added in audio format to the re-releases of the four first albums, now we can enjoy the visual aspects. Next month more details in our interview with vocalist Johan Hegg! 
_
*Rating 95/100 * \m/

.


----------



## Kevinisagirl

Ok so I totally randomly stumbled upon this post - but is anyone a Lazarus AD fan?? My "little" (he's 26) brother is a buddy of theirs and a sound engineer and the little ******* is touring Europe with them right now! They are playing with Bonded by Blood, who I don't know much about...But check out Lazarus AD if you lurve metal. It's good stuff.


----------



## metalis4ever

Kevinisagirl said:


> Ok so I totally randomly stumbled upon this post - but is anyone a Lazarus AD fan?? My "little" (he's 26) brother is a buddy of theirs and a sound engineer and the little ******* is touring Europe with them right now! They are playing with Bonded by Blood, who I don't know much about...But check out Lazarus AD if you lurve metal. It's good stuff.



I LOVE Lazarus A.D.!!!....I've only seen them live once and they destroyed life  

Both Lazarus A.D. and Bonded By Blood are leaders of the New Wave of American Thrash..I love both bands and am extremely jealous that your brother is living the good life and touring with those bands!!!!! 

Was your brother affected by the theft to the Lazarus A.D. tour van that occurred in the UK the other day? 

http://www.metalunderground.com/news/details.cfm?newsid=66271


----------



## Kevinisagirl

Oh my gosh - yes he was! I am so wowed that I'm meeting someone else (who I don't know) who knows about that haha. How crappy is that, huh? I paypal'ed the boys a little cash yesterday, and they got a huge response from friends and fans, so they are officially back on track.  Thank god there was no equipment in that van...

They are in Switzerland today, and headed to Dachau (the former concentration camp) on their down time tomorrow morning. 

HA I love that I found a Lazarus fan on the DIS of all places. It IS a Small World. (Pun 100% intended)


----------



## Kissarmygeneral

Huge type o fan, huge slipknot fan. Mayhem, slayer, overkill, down, pantera, sabaton, accept, priest. MAIDEN, but most of all KISS(even have a kiss tattoo on my arm)

will post more crap later but just wanted to say huge metal head here


----------



## metalis4ever

Kissarmygeneral said:


> Huge type o fan, huge slipknot fan. Mayhem, slayer, overkill, down, pantera, sabaton, accept, priest. MAIDEN, but most of all KISS(even have a kiss tattoo on my arm)
> 
> will post more crap later but just wanted to say huge metal head here



Awesome!! I love and respect all but 1 of the bands you listed  ... Sabaton are so amazing!!! 

I saw Kiss a few years ago...well more than a few years ago haha on the "Psycho Circus" tour they were awesome live!!!  

The list of Brothers and Sisters of Metal and Disney is ever growing!!!! 

Getting back to a conversation earlier in the week I have no been able to stop listening to Amon Amarth - "Surtur Rising"  or Destruction -  "Day of Reckoning" !!!!! True Metal through and through!!!!! 

I seriously can't wait for the new Morbid Angel to come out...I have a feeling that between the 3, the 2011 album of the year will be decided.....There just aren't any new bands that can step up to the plate and out do the Legends!!!!!

Having said that Lazarus A.D. "Black Rivers Flow" is a solid effort and worth checking out, especially as a second album is almost stands up to their first release "The Onslaught"....as far as new bands go they are definitely one of the best....

Also the 2011 single by Skeletonwitch "The Skullsplitter" shows some great promise and if their forthcoming 4th album is anything like their first 3 then I shall blast it loud and proud!!!! Too much screaming for some of you on here though haha


----------



## maddhatir

Welcome all of you new metal peoplez! \m/

Metal- have you seen this vid yet!!? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jPBvVNKryk

It is included in the Surtur Rising limited edition CD/DVD!


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> Awesome!! I love and respect *all but 1 of the bands* you listed  ... Sabaton are so amazing!!!




 Sorry- that makes me giggle every time.


.


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Welcome all of you new metal peoplez! \m/
> 
> Metal- have you seen this vid yet!!? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jPBvVNKryk
> 
> It is included in the Surtur Rising limited edition CD/DVD!



Of course I have but thanks for sharing!!!!   So amazing...I can't wait to see them live for the 3rd time on May 7 in Boston \m/   Amon Amarth FTW  



maddhatir said:


> Sorry- that makes me giggle every time.
> 
> 
> .



 I refuse to utter their name for fear of being struck down by the True Metal Gods


----------



## metalis4ever

I assume everyone has heard this, but I must share the best cover ever...Amon Amarth covering "Aerials" originally by SOAD...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoATinmzVfI

blast it loud and proud!!!!


----------



## Kissarmygeneral

Less then a month till i see Overkill, Accept and sabaton(hope to meet some of the guys b4 the show), and just over a month till i have a meet and greet with down in nyc. Cant believe i'm meeting Phil and Rex and Kirk and Pepper and Johnny. Then its Loudness with Fozzy(really only going for fozzy)


----------



## Brocktoon

metalis4ever said:


> I assume everyone has heard this, but I must share the best cover ever...Amon Amarth covering "Aerials" originally by SOAD...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoATinmzVfI
> 
> blast it loud and proud!!!!


 
That is a freakin' killer cover! I've always been a SOAD fan. I think they got thrown in with the NuMetal bucket, but they're harldy Nu Metal. I'd put SOAD in the same boat as Faith No More and Devin Townsend ... ie. metal infulenced, but a Zappa style mashup of everything.

Gotta love the double bass ... around 3:00 mark is what it's all about!

I had a pair of CDs I was pushed to check out. One a dissapointment, and the other a surprise:

1) *PERIPHERY* - I've been told for a while too check out this band. SInce I love prog and technical metal like Opeth, Meshuggah, BTBAM, and Necrophagist, I was told this band would be right up my alley ... WRONG! I hate to say that thier debut was a dissapointment. This band has some serious instrumental chops! I just couldn't get past the vocals. I have no problem with growling and screaming, but the vocals seem to be a step back in the wrong direction. It's like they've taken a killer instrumental group and launched them backwards to a mix of NuMetal and EMO. It's just not my bag, but I will again say that this band has some serious instrumental talent!  I can see them gaining mainstream popularity, but it's not my thing

2) *THE SWORD - WARP RIDERS* - The Sword has been around for a while, and I've always been meh ... they're stuff just sounds like a old Sabbath ripoff. I don't like using the terms hipster metal or poser metal, but that's what comes to mind when I think of The Sword. I finally ended up listening to Warp Riders at a friends party and dug it.  It's really more hard rock than metal, but damn if it isn't catchy ... sort of a mix of old school thrash, Sabbath, ZZ Top, and Skynyrd. It sounds more like a soundtrack to the Heavy Metal animated movie, and just flows really well. It's nothing ground breaking, and I don't know if they'll ever top it, but Warp Riders is just a good hard rock CD

Always good to see more folks hopping in on this thread. I'll try to drop by more often as I'm in the early stages of planning my Oct WDW visit for the Food and Wine Fest


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> I assume everyone has heard this, but I must share the best cover ever...Amon Amarth covering "Aerials" originally by SOAD...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoATinmzVfI
> 
> blast it loud and proud!!!!



Frickin' AWESOME!!!  Thanks!

Anyone else dying to do the 70000 Tons of Metal cruise!!!? They announced the next one is Jan 2012. I would have loved to go on this last one. I could not even imagine cruising for a few days with Amon Amarth!!


----------



## metalis4ever

Brocktoon said:


> That is a freakin' killer cover! I've always been a SOAD fan. I think they got thrown in with the NuMetal bucket, but they're harldy Nu Metal. I'd put SOAD in the same boat as Faith No More and Devin Townsend ... ie. metal infulenced, but a Zappa style mashup of everything.
> 
> Gotta love the double bass ... around 3:00 mark is what it's all about!
> 
> I had a pair of CDs I was pushed to check out. One a dissapointment, and the other a surprise:
> 
> 1) *PERIPHERY* - I've been told for a while too check out this band. SInce I love prog and technical metal like Opeth, Meshuggah, BTBAM, and Necrophagist, I was told this band would be right up my alley ... WRONG! I hate to say that their debut was a dissapointment. This band has some serious instrumental chops! I just couldn't get past the vocals. I have no problem with growling and screaming, but the vocals seem to be a step back in the wrong direction. It's like they've taken a killer instrumental group and launched them backwards to a mix of NuMetal and EMO. It's just not my bag, but I will again say that this band has some serious instrumental talent!  I can see them gaining mainstream popularity, but it's not my thing
> 
> 2) *THE SWORD - WARP RIDERS* - The Sword has been around for a while, and I've always been meh ... they're stuff just sounds like a old Sabbath ripoff. I don't like using the terms hipster metal or poser metal, but that's what comes to mind when I think of The Sword. I finally ended up listening to Warp Riders at a friends party and dug it.  It's really more hard rock than metal, but damn if it isn't catchy ... sort of a mix of old school thrash, Sabbath, ZZ Top, and Skynyrd. It sounds more like a soundtrack to the Heavy Metal animated movie, and just flows really well. It's nothing ground breaking, and I don't know if they'll ever top it, but Warp Riders is just a good hard rock CD
> 
> Always good to see more folks hopping in on this thread. I'll try to drop by more often as I'm in the early stages of planning my Oct WDW visit for the Food and Wine Fest



I couldn't agree more regarding SOAD, I personally have been a fan of theirs since 1997. Their debut album is an amazing piece of music. I was lucky enough to see them live 2 times prior to Ozzfest 1998 then again at Ozzfest '98 which was what introduced them to mainstream. I have seen them several times since then.  I've seen them live a total of 7 times, not once have they disappointed me. They get lumped in w/ Nu Metal because they toured with all of those bands back in 97-00. It's sort of an accurate label because Nu Metal isn't really Metal anyway it's just another word for Alternative Hard Rock. Having said that I wouldn't lump SOAD in with any genre or any other band they are so original like you said very similar in that sense to other fringe bands such as Faith No More. I have nothing but respect for them, talk about being original and true to themselves...They got big on their own terms, they didn't change one bit and that is rare!!!! 

I have a HUGE issue as a whole w/ the term "nu metal" I personally think it was thrown around way too much which legitimized the term...90% of the bands that were labeled "nu metal" shouldn't have been and the other 10% shouldn't even have the term metal associated with them at all....I could go on for pages and pages on that subject but I shall spare you all 

Periphery are a disgrace to music!!! Whomever suggested you'd like them based on the bands that you like should be forced to listen to "Orchid" and "Onset of Putrefaction" for 24 hours straight to be educated...I've only listened to a few songs cause like you someone suggested them to me and I don't even hear what you hear regarding their music...Nothing special, I can name grindcore bands that sound better 

The Sword on the other hand, although very Black Sabbathish are amazing...I've seen them live a few times once with Amon Amarth as a matter of fact...talk about a band that sounds very powerful live made me wish I was traveling down sweet leaf road lol    I know a ton of people hate on The Sword but I love their first album "Age of Winters" and find myself listening to it quite regularly. I could listen to the song "Freya" over and over again and still not get tired of it, just a killer riff....


What week are you going in October? The DW and I are looking to go sometime between 10/14 - 10/30...we are planning to do a bi-coastal gimmick...Disney World and Disneyland in 1 trip...Boston - Orlando - California-Boston!! Most Metal trip ever.....




maddhatir said:


> Frickin' AWESOME!!!  Thanks!
> 
> Anyone else dying to do the 70000 Tons of Metal cruise!!!? They announced the next one is Jan 2012. I would have loved to go on this last one. I could not even imagine cruising for a few days with Amon Amarth!!



I almost went!!!!! I am thinking about going in 2012!!!! I wonder if Amon Amarth will play again this year? I haven't seen anything about the 2012 70000 Tons of Metal cruise yet. 

We should get a group together and do it!!! We could have a "DIS Meet"  aboard 70000 Tons of Metal LOL


----------



## fenrir58

maddhatir said:


> Frickin' AWESOME!!!  Thanks!
> 
> Anyone else dying to do the 70000 Tons of Metal cruise!!!? They announced the next one is Jan 2012. I would have loved to go on this last one. I could not even imagine cruising for a few days with Amon Amarth!!



I highly suggest 70K. I was lucky enough to go to the first one and it was hands down an amazing experience. It's especially great for Americcans who can't make it over to the Europeon festivals or those who would like to but would rather have the comforts of a bed and real shower. Not only were the sets incredible, karaoke nights and the Sabaton rod-hockey competition were just some of the other fun activities on board(next year I will definately sleep less and stay up for some of the craziness more).

I've never tried this, but apparantly you can share your facebook albums, so here's some pics I took at the first one, sorry if the link doesn't work but I thought I'd give it a go:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2108485&id=1170787176&l=feb8f2028d


----------



## Brocktoon

metalis4ever said:


> The Sword on the other hand, although very Black Sabbathish are amazing...I've seen them live a few times once with Amon Amarth as a matter of fact...talk about a band that sounds very powerful live made me wish I was traveling down sweet leaf road lol  I know a ton of people hate on The Sword but I love their first album "Age of Winters" and find myself listening to it quite regularly. I could listen to the song "Freya" over and over again and still not get tired of it, just a killer riff....
> 
> 
> What week are you going in October? The DW and I are looking to go sometime between 10/14 - 10/30...we are planning to do a bi-coastal gimmick...Disney World and Disneyland in 1 trip...Boston - Orlando - California-Boston!! Most Metal trip ever.....


 
I liked The Sword's 1st album, but it sounded so much like Sabbath that I rapidly got tired with it. The 2nd album sounded like it was rushed outtakes from the 1st. I guess that's why I was surprised by Warp Riders. It seems to be way more inspired with various influences. I think The Sword is starting to find their own unique sound, sort of like a less heavy Mastodon Jr. I personally like the Warp Riders sci-fi theme over the fantsasy stuff. Not enough Sci-Fi metal out there ... probably why I really like Arjen Lucassen's Star One sci-fi power metal.

I'll be down in WDW Oct 15-22. My parents take thier RV down to Fort Wilderness almost every year. Whenever it happens to be during Food & Wine Fest I usually fly down for the week. F&W fest can get pricey, but it's the best time to visit


----------



## pheonixheart

A thread on the Disboards that I can dig!!!!!  I have found my people, lol  We aren't your typicaly Disney family.  
I haven't read all the posts but awesome that I'm not alone....I'll just mention a few of the bands that have been in heavy rotation in my stereo just bought "In this Moment" really love "gun show" but some of the other songs are a bit slow. But it's cool.....I've been rotating Throwdown Madball and Hatebreed alot but since it's almost summer tour season, I've been educating my kids on Megadeth since I'm taking them this summer.  I'm thinking about Slipknot if they do tour the US not sure as I only know of Europe dates.  If it's music I could go on and on but I'll just sit back and lurk for a bit


----------



## metalis4ever

pheonixheart said:


> A thread on the Disboards that I can dig!!!!!  I have found my people, lol  We aren't your typicaly Disney family.
> I haven't read all the posts but awesome that I'm not alone....I'll just mention a few of the bands that have been in heavy rotation in my stereo just bought "In this Moment" really love "gun show" but some of the other songs are a bit slow. But it's cool.....I've been rotating Throwdown Madball and Hatebreed alot but since it's almost summer tour season, I've been educating my kids on Megadeth since I'm taking them this summer.  I'm thinking about Slipknot if they do tour the US not sure as I only know of Europe dates.  If it's music I could go on and on but I'll just sit back and lurk for a bit



Welcome!!! Don't lurk, join in!! 

I enjoy In This Moment, and of course Madball, Throwdown and Hatebreed are awesome...especially their older stuff....

I too am going to Mayhem Fest this summer...should be an amazing show looking forward to seeing Megadeth live for a 10th time!!!!!


Song suggestion of the day.. "Red Sharks" by Crimson Glory...I can't post a link cause I;m at work but it has played on my lastfm channel 3 times already today I can't get enough of it!!!!!


----------



## maddhatir

fenrir58 said:


> I highly suggest 70K. I was lucky enough to go to the first one and it was hands down an amazing experience. It's especially great for Americcans who can't make it over to the Europeon festivals or those who would like to but would rather have the comforts of a bed and real shower. Not only were the sets incredible, karaoke nights and the Sabaton rod-hockey competition were just some of the other fun activities on board(next year I will definately sleep less and stay up for some of the craziness more).
> 
> I've never tried this, but apparantly you can share your facebook albums, so here's some pics I took at the first one, sorry if the link doesn't work but I thought I'd give it a go:
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2108485&id=1170787176&l=feb8f2028d



Thanks for the pics!!!! From the clips that show up on my Facebook page- it looked like everyone had a great time. The cruise seemed to be small and intimate- am I right? I like that feel. That is why I try and see my bands at the small venues. I am not into the festivals and the huge venues anymore. 

Was last year the very first cruise they did? You were on the ship with Amon Amarth!!!??

The clips of the karaoke looked hilarious! I DESPISE karaoke, but I would not pass up a chance to see a lot of the guys doing it- I am sure it was priceless. 



metalis4ever said:


> We should get a group together and do it!!! We could have a "DIS Meet"  aboard 70000 Tons of Metal LOL



THAT would be awesome - however, small problem , DH. He is NOT a music lover like I am. He is sweet and accompanies me to all of my shows w/ no protest and he does listen to it when I crank it up (OK- so I guess he has no choice ) and never complains but I know he would not want to do the cruise. Why do I know? I already asked a while back. LOL. I will have to "work on him" and see what happens  



pheonixheart said:


> A thread on the Disboards that I can dig!!!!!  I have found my people, lol  We aren't your typicaly Disney family.
> I haven't read all the posts but awesome that I'm not alone....I'll just mention a few of the bands that have been in heavy rotation in my stereo just bought "In this Moment" really love "gun show" but some of the other songs are a bit slow. But it's cool.....I've been rotating Throwdown Madball and Hatebreed alot but since it's almost summer tour season, I've been educating my kids on Megadeth since I'm taking them this summer.  I'm thinking about Slipknot if they do tour the US not sure as I only know of Europe dates.  If it's music I could go on and on but I'll just sit back and lurk for a bit



Welcome!!!! Yes- we are a rare breed.  You have been a member since 2009 and you are just finding us now? Shame on you!  

Thank the Goddess you are teaching your children about good music (Megadeth and Hatebreed  ) I hope you have the parental controls locked and loaded for keep out American Idol and some of those other brainless, stomach turning shows


----------



## pheonixheart

Eh, maybe I won't lurk too much  I've never been able to see Megadeth so I'm pretty jazzed about finally seeing Dave live.....this may be blasphemy to some people I like Metallica, but I LOVE Megadeth. And while I have neve seen either live yet. (I doubt I'll ever see Metallic, venues are too big) I know Dave won't let me down, lol   

I def. dig older Hatebreed bonus took the kids to see Hatebreed (christmas present) they did all the old stuff...my daughter was disappointed a little but when they did "Live for This" I thought she was gonna jump out of her skin....soooo worth it...  lol


----------



## maddhatir

pheonixheart said:


> ....this may be blasphemy to some people I like Metallica, but I LOVE Megadeth. And while I have neve seen either live yet. (I doubt I'll ever see Metallic, venues are too big) I know Dave won't let me down, lol



Nah. I think the MegaDave vs Metallica thing is kind of like Ozzy vs Dio.... Whatever blows up your skirt   However, when it comes to Van Halen, IMO, if you choose Sammy over Dave- THAT would be considered blasphemy LMAO.

Now SOMETIMES you can make an exception for the big venues. I would say if you never saw Metallica (or Slayer)- make that exception


----------



## fenrir58

maddhatir said:


> Thanks for the pics!!!! From the clips that show up on my Facebook page- it looked like everyone had a great time. The cruise seemed to be small and intimate- am I right? I like that feel. That is why I try and see my bands at the small venues. I am not into the festivals and the huge venues anymore.
> 
> Was last year the very first cruise they did? You were on the ship with Amon Amarth!!!??
> 
> The clips of the karaoke looked hilarious! I DESPISE karaoke, but I would not pass up a chance to see a lot of the guys doing it- I am sure it was priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT would be awesome - however, small problem , DH. He is NOT a music lover like I am. He is sweet and accompanies me to all of my shows w/ no protest and he does listen to it when I crank it up (OK- so I guess he has no choice ) and never complains but I know he would not want to do the cruise. Why do I know? I already asked a while back. LOL. I will have to "work on him" and see what happens
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> It was a great time! This was the first time they did this, and there were only 2000 tickets, which definitely made for an intimate feel. There were 3 stages: the main theater, a smaller lounge, and the pool deck. Best part- no bad sight lines! I'm 5' so that's always a concern for me at shows, but whereever I stood you could see just fine.
> If you're having problems talking your DH into it tell him this- they run the normal cruise stuff too while the bands are going on( some of those "how to" activites, casino, etc.). This year I know a few people that came with their non-metal spouses and they found ways to entertain themselves while the other was out watching bands.
> All the bands they got too were really cool, the people tht run this said they made sure to tell the bands ahead of time that unless they stay in their room when not playing, they will run into fans, so if they weren't comfortable with that then they should not take up the offer. It was cool too, I mean you get a little nervous when Chuck Billy and yourself are dancing around each other as your trying not to walking into each other going down the little hallways, but everyone was cool with the musicians, and vice versa.


----------



## maddhatir

fenrir58 said:


> All the bands they got too were really cool, the people tht run this said they made sure to tell the bands ahead of time that unless they stay in their room when not playing, they will run into fans, so if they weren't comfortable with that then they should not take up the offer. It was cool too, I mean you get a little nervous when Chuck Billy and yourself are dancing around each other as your trying not to walking into each other going down the little hallways, but everyone was cool with the musicians, and vice versa.



I heard a few bands say how they were worried about the fans at first but then said how cool they all were.

Sooooo- I guess it would be frowned upon to TACKLE Johan Hegg whenever I saw him???  ........"oh god, here comes that chick again- I better brace myself...." LMAO.


----------



## metalis4ever

pheonixheart said:


> Eh, maybe I won't lurk too much  I've never been able to see Megadeth so I'm pretty jazzed about finally seeing Dave live.....this may be blasphemy to some people I like Metallica, but I LOVE Megadeth. And while I have neve seen either live yet. (I doubt I'll ever see Metallic, venues are too big) I know Dave won't let me down, lol
> 
> I def. dig older Hatebreed bonus took the kids to see Hatebreed (christmas present) they did all the old stuff...my daughter was disappointed a little but when they did "Live for This" I thought she was gonna jump out of her skin....soooo worth it...  lol



I've seen Megadeth live 9 times and Metallica live 7 times and I can honestly say that Megadeth destroys Metallica live.....I also prefer Megadeth's albums over Metallica's the best Metallica songs were written by Mustaine anyway 

You will not be disappointed by Megadeth!!!! 



maddhatir said:


> Nah. I think the MegaDave vs Metallica thing is kind of like Ozzy vs Dio.... Whatever blows up your skirt   However, when it comes to Van Halen, IMO, if you choose Sammy over Dave- THAT would be considered blasphemy LMAO.
> 
> Now SOMETIMES you can make an exception for the big venues. I would say if you never saw Metallica (or Slayer)- make that exception



Megadeth is better than Metallica

Dio Sabbath is better than Ozzy Sabbath heck Tony Martin Sabbath is better than Ozzy Sabbath 

And I agree to utter the term "Van Haggar" should be punishable by death!!!!  Doing so is kind of like uttering the band name that rhymes with cryptrot LMAO

I agree I used to make the exception for awesome bands for example out of the 7 times I saw Pantera live only 1 was in a small venue the rest were medium to large stadiums and as awesome as the small venue show was I was not disappointed with the larger venue...Big bands such as Slayer, Megadeth, Metallica, Dream Theater, Rush etc...Are fine with large venues because they are used to playing them so they know how to work it....


----------



## maddhatir

metalis4ever said:


> And I agree to utter the term "Van Haggar" should be punishable by death!!!!  Doing so is kind of like uttering the band name that rhymes with cryptrot LMAO
> 
> .








 Now now Metal.  We are going to scare away potential new posters with this talk of "punishment by death"


----------



## Phil'sFrontier

playing often on my iPod....*Danzig--Mother*
One of my all time favorite songs.


----------



## fenrir58

maddhatir said:


> I heard a few bands say how they were worried about the fans at first but then said how cool they all were.
> 
> Sooooo- I guess it would be frowned upon to TACKLE Johan Hegg whenever I saw him???  ........"oh god, here comes that chick again- I better brace myself...." LMAO.



Haha maybe, if you yell something like "surprise" or "happy birthday" first, all bets are off though


----------



## maddhatir

fenrir58 said:


> Haha maybe, if you yell something like "surprise" or "happy birthday" first, all bets are off though



I can GUARANTEE those words would NOT come out of my mouth LOL. 
Actually, no words shall be spoken- I think a nice big **** grin would be sufficient beforehand.


----------



## pheonixheart

So not scared by death for uttering "Van Haggar" my husband is a metal snob, so I dig it   The issue I have with big venues is, well I have a small anxiety about really large crowds, lol   And truly I've been spoiled by being able to go to clubs with less than 500 people and really getting into the music.  I have seen GWAR on 2 different occasions, and the smaller venue was the best by far.  I'd like to see Slayer one day living where I do (in no where land) they don't tend to tour this area much.  Plus is it just me or do ya miss the days of the 80's big shows where it was Gen Admission and everyone just pilled in and the challenge was getting to, and staying in the front....That's why smaller venues rock lol    But I'll suck it up for Megadeth....maybe even Metallica...lol


----------



## maddhatir

pheonixheart said:


> So not scared by death for uttering "Van Haggar" my husband is a metal snob, so I dig it   The issue I have with big venues is, well I have a small anxiety about really large crowds, lol   And truly I've been spoiled by being able to go to clubs with less than 500 people and really getting into the music.  I have seen GWAR on 2 different occasions, and the smaller venue was the best by far.  I'd like to see Slayer one day living where I do (in no where land) they don't tend to tour this area much.  Plus is it just me or do ya miss the days of the 80's big shows where it was Gen Admission and everyone just pilled in and the challenge was getting to, and staying in the front....That's why smaller venues rock lol    But I'll suck it up for Megadeth....maybe even Metallica...lol



I hear ya about the anxiety. Not only that, I tend to have an "obnoxious-drunken-idiot phobia" The larger venues are filled with them. 

I love the small venues b/c you are RIGHT there! At last April's Amon Amarth show we were sitting in the bar area of the club only a few feet from the band! You can bet I will get my butt in line early this May to get the same seats 

All the small venues around here are general admission. It's good and bad. I like that I can choose where to sit- but, I am not crazy about getting to the venue early just to be sure to get a seat or to be close enough to see. Getting  there early means, I have sat through a LOT of crappy bands just waiting for the good ones to come on stage.


----------



## maddhatir

*FREE*!! 
Bloody Disgusting is streaming Surtur Rising, in full, for 3 days!!!!
Right now!

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/music/1497

Alright you metal heads, it's time for some wining, dining and wenching! Bloody-Disgusting has got the exclusive Amon Amarth 'Surtur Rising' album stream for the next three days! That's right, you've only got until Monday the 28th at midnight EST to blast this out, so start your rocking. This album marks the band's eight studio offering.


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> *FREE*!!
> Bloody Disgusting is streaming Surtur Rising, in full, for 3 days!!!!
> Right now!
> 
> http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/music/1497
> 
> Alright you metal heads, it's time for some wining, dining and wenching! Bloody-Disgusting has got the exclusive Amon Amarth 'Surtur Rising' album stream for the next three days! That's right, you've only got until Monday the 28th at midnight EST to blast this out, so start your rocking. This album marks the band's eight studio offering.




Thanks for the link......But I got my hands on a copy of "Surtur Rising" more than 3 weeks ago...Be Jealous...


----------



## AWHOFAN

Now were talking. How about Judas Priest, Iron Maiden and Whitesnake from first row July 10th 1981 in Atlanta GA. Iron Maiden had their original vocalist Paul Dianno.  Seen him last year, what a English bloke.

Seen Metallica many times in England one time with Megadeth opening.

Motorhead once in Germany.

Black Sabbath with Dio on Heaven Hell tour *1980*. 

Dio solo. Dio always over Ozzy.

Went to Oz Fest and seen Ozzy 3 weeks ago.

Van Halen original before break up.

KISS original then all other forms. Gene has a lot of my money.

Queen from first row. Brian May can rock. Listen to Brighton Rock 

Anybody remember Girlschool or Godz?


----------



## Brocktoon

AWHOFAN said:


> Now were talking. How about Judas Priest, Iron Maiden and Whitesnake from first row July 10th 1981 in Atlanta GA. Iron Maiden had their original vocalist Paul Dianno. Seen him last year, what a English bloke.
> 
> Seen Metallica many times in England one time with Megadeth opening.
> 
> Motorhead once in Germany.
> 
> Black Sabbath with Dio on Heaven Hell tour *1980*.
> 
> Dio solo. Dio always over Ozzy.
> 
> Went to Oz Fest and seen Ozzy 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Van Halen original before break up.
> 
> KISS original then all other forms. Gene has a lot of my money.
> 
> Queen from first row. Brian May can rock. Listen to Brighton Rock
> 
> Anybody remember Girlschool or Godz?


 
NICE!!! That is a killer list! 

I was just listening to MOB RULES ealier today ... Sign of the Southern Cross may be my favorite Sabbath song. Dio could do no wrong in my book.

I am a freakin' huge Queen fan. I started playing guitar due to my love of the 80s/90s shredders like Vai, Satch, and Nuno. But my heroes were Brian May and Mick Ronson (also love the Spiders from Mars). Hell, I even tracked down a sixpence reproduction to try as a pick like May and the Red Special. IT'S LATE remains one of the greatest rock songs of all time!


----------



## Brocktoon

maddhatir said:


> *FREE*!!
> Bloody Disgusting is streaming Surtur Rising, in full, for 3 days!!!!
> Right now!
> 
> http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/music/1497
> 
> Alright you metal heads, it's time for some wining, dining and wenching! Bloody-Disgusting has got the exclusive Amon Amarth 'Surtur Rising' album stream for the next three days! That's right, you've only got until Monday the 28th at midnight EST to blast this out, so start your rocking. This album marks the band's eight studio offering.


 
Thank You! Thank You! 

I didn't have any major plans for this Sat Night so I've drinking some brews and listening to the Amon Amarth stream. I'm definately snagging a copy on Tuesday. Twilight is easily my favorite Amon album. It'll take a while to digest everything, but Sutur may be right on par with it. In an age where things seem to go downhill, they just keep getting better


----------



## metalis4ever

AWHOFAN said:


> Now were talking. How about Judas Priest, Iron Maiden and Whitesnake from first row July 10th 1981 in Atlanta GA. Iron Maiden had their original vocalist Paul Dianno.  Seen him last year, what a English bloke.
> 
> Seen Metallica many times in England one time with Megadeth opening.
> 
> Motorhead once in Germany.
> 
> Black Sabbath with Dio on Heaven Hell tour *1980*.
> 
> Dio solo. Dio always over Ozzy.
> 
> Went to Oz Fest and seen Ozzy 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Van Halen original before break up.
> 
> KISS original then all other forms. Gene has a lot of my money.
> 
> Queen from first row. Brian May can rock. Listen to Brighton Rock
> 
> Anybody remember Girlschool or Godz?



Awesome!!!  Hell yeah DIO > Ozzy for sure  

Hell yeah Girlschool are awesome!!! NWOBHM 4 Life   Too funny I actually listened to "Hit and Run" and "Take a Bite" the other day...I think they are still active, couldn't say for sure though...

I've heard of The Godz, solid band just not my style way too biker rock 'n rollish for me...Don't get me wrong I respect them just not my style  

I would have loved to see Di'Anno live w/ Maiden...Unfortunately I was born in 1980  But I did see Di'Anno live December 2010 and he sang a ton of the Maiden classics so it was better than nothing....Plus Di'Anno is a mess so he is hysterical on stage...I wish I could repeat some of the things he said but they are not DIS friendly haha

I've seen every band on your list at least once w/ the exception of Queen...Who is their lead singer now? I know they have gone through a few..I don't think "Ripper" is doing anything, I'm sure he could fill in LOL 

I started making a list of all the bands I have seen live since 1992 (I was 12 when I went to my first show) and I got overwhelmed I have seen well over 400 bands!! I can count the amount of times I wore ear plugs on 1 hand, I am shocked that I am not deaf.

Some bands I have seen the most live:

Pantera - 7 times
Slayer - 8 times
Black Sabbath - 4 times
Ozzy - 4 times
Anthrax -5 times
Megadeth - 7 times
Metallica - 7 times
Iron Maiden - 8 times
Judas Priest - 5 times
Dream Theater - 5 times
In Flames - 9 times
Children of Bodom - 9 times
Fear Factory - 7 times
Corrosion of Conformity - 5 times
Machine Head - 5 times
Shadow's Fall - 9 times
Diecast - 13 times
Bane - 9 times


----------



## AWHOFAN

metalis4ever said:


> Awesome!!!  Hell yeah DIO > Ozzy for sure
> 
> Hell yeah Girlschool are awesome!!! NWOBHM 4 Life   Too funny I actually listened to "Hit and Run" and "Take a Bite" the other day...I think they are still active, couldn't say for sure though...
> 
> I've heard of The Godz, solid band just not my style way too biker rock 'n rollish for me...Don't get me wrong I respect them just not my style
> 
> I would have loved to see Di'Anno live w/ Maiden...Unfortunately I was born in 1980  But I did see Di'Anno live December 2010 and he sang a ton of the Maiden classics so it was better than nothing....Plus Di'Anno is a mess so he is hysterical on stage...I wish I could repeat some of the things he said but they are not DIS friendly haha.  We saw the show in Nashville, we had so much fun, Show why drugs are not a good idea.
> 
> I've seen every band on your list at least once w/ the exception of Queen...Who is their lead singer now? I know they have gone through a few..I don't think "Ripper" is doing anything, I'm sure he could fill in LOL
> 
> I started making a list of all the bands I have seen live since 1992 (I was 12 when I went to my first show) and I got overwhelmed I have seen well over 400 bands!! I can count the amount of times I wore ear plugs on 1 hand, I am shocked that I am not deaf.Loudest show I ve ever seen Priest 3 days latter my ears were ringing. Pink Floyd in Germany at a race track a mile away you could hear the show, at one point we were on first row next beside the speakers.l
> 
> Some bands I have seen the most live:
> 
> Pantera - 7 times
> Slayer - 8 times
> Black Sabbath - 4 times Dio Heaven & hell tour 1980 openig act a unknown solo guy Sammy Hagar. Reuion tour got Tony guitar pick Ozzy - 4 times, many times opening act heavy metal years Queensyric
> Anthrax -5 timesMegadeth - 7 times open for Metallica
> Metallica - 7 times First time Freddie Mercury tribute show in England
> Iron Maiden - 8 times. 1981 with Paul Dianno and the 2010 show meet him. Few times with that other vocal guy.
> Judas Priest - 5 times Point of Entry first row, Scream 16th. With Sabbath & Last tour 5th row
> Dream Theater - 5 times many boots
> In Flames - 9 times
> Children of Bodom - 9 times
> Fear Factory - 7 times
> Corrosion of Conformity - 5 times
> Machine Head - 5 times
> Shadow's Fall - 9 times
> Diecast - 13 times
> Bane - 9 times



Like Godsmaks drum solo

How about Deep Purlple 1985 Perfect Stangers.
Page Plant few times.
Aerosmith 
Nazareth.
Rolling Stones few times. Chek out the song STAR, STAR,

Nine Ince Nails on first tour in a club. Knowbody knew who they were.

I have tickets to all the show Ive seen up in the 500-600 range including opening acts.

Here is the question:

*WHAT WAS YOUR FIRST CONCERT?

KANSAS ON the POINT OF KNOW RETURN *


----------



## metalis4ever

AWHOFAN said:


> Like Godsmaks drum solo
> 
> How about Deep Purlple 1985 Perfect Stangers.
> Page Plant few times.
> Aerosmith
> Nazareth.
> Rolling Stones few times. Chek out the song STAR, STAR,
> 
> Nine Ince Nails on first tour in a club. Knowbody knew who they were.
> 
> I have tickets to all the show Ive seen up in the 500-600 range including opening acts.
> 
> Here is the question:
> 
> *WHAT WAS YOUR FIRST CONCERT?
> 
> KANSAS ON the POINT OF KNOW RETURN *



*My First Concert: *

Metallica - "Wherever We May Roam Tour" 02/29/1992 - Providence, RI - Don't remember exact seats but I sat in a side loge about halfway up. 

They double encored 1st encore "Last Caress", "Am I Evil?" and "Battery" and 2nd encore with "Stone Cold Crazy"...I remember it like it was yesterday 

My parents wouldn't let me go to the Stadium tour w/ Guns 'n Roses at then Foxboro Stadium that followed but at least I got to see them in Providence...My Father refused to sit through Metallica a second time within a year, but I was content that he took one for the team for the first show


----------



## maddhatir

awhofan said:


> How about Deep Purlple 1985 Perfect Stangers.
> 
> Aerosmith



Saw both a few times in the 80s!  Deep Purple was incredible!



> Here is the question:
> 
> *what was your first concert?
> 
> Kansas on the point of know return *



KISS- 1978 (accompanied by my Aunt and a friend's cool mom LOL)


----------



## Brocktoon

AWHOFAN said:


> *WHAT WAS YOUR FIRST CONCERT?*


 

Lollapalooza '93 at JFK Stadium in Philly. Great lineup including Primus, Alice in Chains, Tool, and Rage Against the Machine.

For Rage's initial set, they came out on stage naked and just stood around with duct tape on their mouths in protest of lyric censorship.


----------



## pheonixheart

Well I'm gonna save the embarrassment of my first concert.  My aunt took me and my parents didn't give me a choice, that's all I'm sayin!!!!

But MY first Official concert was Poison/Warrant Flesh and Blood Tour in 90 I believe it was....That was just the beginning of the end, lol  My parents let me go alone at 14 to an arena show, lmao 

Since that day I've seen sooo many different kinds of music. and I did get to see KISS on their 2000 "Farewell" tour, lol  Original line up so that rocked...
I can't even name all the shows anymore but my favs are   Hatebreed(many times), Lamb of God, Gwar(twice), All That Remains(so many times), Throwdown, As I Lay Dying(many times), Skid Row(don't hate, their new stuff is really punk influenced and I'm an Old School Punk girl)....THE RAMONES, Terror (many times).....Ozzfest(Disturbed, Korn, Chevelle), Godsmack(it was cool got to hang out with Sully AND it was FREE), Bullet For My Valentine, Atreyu, A7F(not a fan anymore)    

That is just what popped into my head.


----------



## metalis4ever

pheonixheart said:


> Well I'm gonna save the embarrassment of my first concert.  My aunt took me and my parents didn't give me a choice, that's all I'm sayin!!!!
> 
> But MY first Official concert was Poison/Warrant Flesh and Blood Tour in 90 I believe it was....That was just the beginning of the end, lol  My parents let me go alone at 14 to an arena show, lmao
> 
> Since that day I've seen sooo many different kinds of music. and I did get to see KISS on their 2000 "Farewell" tour, lol  Original line up so that rocked...
> I can't even name all the shows anymore but my favs are   Hatebreed(many times), Lamb of God, Gwar(twice), All That Remains(so many times), Throwdown, As I Lay Dying(many times), Skid Row(don't hate, their new stuff is really punk influenced and I'm an Old School Punk girl)....THE RAMONES, Terror (many times).....Ozzfest(Disturbed, Korn, Chevelle), Godsmack(it was cool got to hang out with Sully AND it was FREE), Bullet For My Valentine, Atreyu, A7F(not a fan anymore)
> 
> That is just what popped into my head.



Nothing wrong with that!!! I wish I was old enough at the time to hit Poison.Warrant...Skid Row are amazing, Sebastian Bach is an amazing vocalist....

I have seen All That Remains live way too many times to count I live in Mass so I have seen all of the great Mass Metalcore bands All That Remains, Diecast, Shadows Fall, Within the Ruins, Unearth and Killswitch Engage way too many times to count....Probably a combined 45-50 times....same goes for Godsmack I saw them at least 7-8 times live before "Whatever" hit the radio and they got huge....

I used to like A7X as well but they got way too soft over the years...I love their first 3 albums though and still blast them loud and proud


----------



## fenrir58

Back in 08 I saw Girlschool- I think they're still together.

My first concert is more rock than metal(surprisingly), but it was AC/DC with Slash's Snakepit when I was 10. Some guy kept running out on the stage to put Slash's hat on and I remember thinking you know you've made it when somebody's job is putting your hat back on your head when it falls off.


----------



## fenrir58

70000 Tons of Metal Round 2: January 23rd-27th!


----------



## AWHOFAN

RUSH last night on the floor. Good show but too much new songs. Moving Pictures was great. Good sound. Neil is the drummer of rock.


----------



## metalis4ever

AWHOFAN said:


> RUSH last night on the floor. Good show but too much new songs. Moving Pictures was great. Good sound. Neil is the drummer of rock.



AWESOME!!! I love Rush...I've seen them live 5 times and every time they made my jaw drop. That's the problem with great bands we always want to hear their old stuff but they are sick and tired of playing the same songs over and over again so they force the new stuff on us  Not necessarily a bad thing, but not a great thing either haha

I agree....Neil Peart is a God...Easily the greatest Rock drummer of all time, no one and I mean no one can touch him...In my opinion the only guys that can come close to Peart are Keith Moon and/or Ginger Baker...


----------



## Brocktoon

I'll be seeing Rush this Friday ... one of my all time favorite bands!  2112 through Moving Pictures is Prog-Rock heaven


----------



## AWHOFAN

Rush Lots of new song in the first half. Intermission then they play Moving Pictures. The movie pre show and after are real good. Starts at 7:39pm. Good sound but less live footage of the band playing then other years. Like the last song, do not want to give it away.


----------



## metalis4ever

I've been so ridiculously busy as of late that I haven't stopped in here in a while, looks like no one else has either haha 

So how is everyone doing? Any shows coming up?

I don't have any coming up but over the past 2 months I saw 
*
Keep of Kalessian, Hate, Neuraxis, Belphegor and Sepultura* - Hate and Neuraxis impressed me and Belphhegor stole the show...Sepultura was just blah cause Green is just blah on vocals...I hadn't seen Sepultura since '99 and I probably wouldn't care if I never saw them again...unless of course Max were to ever reunite with them.

*Amon Amarth*- They absolutely destroyed life and played 2 full sets

*
Blackmore's Night*- So amazing, Blackmore is truly a Guitar God.


----------



## fenrir58

Hey. I have a nice show break for now, but I just attended the last two days of Maryland Deathfest. In Solitude, Repugnant, Ghost, Avulsed- all had amazing US debuts. I hope they hit it over here again soon. Exhorder and Coroner were amazing. It was nice to see Skinless' last show, even if it meant skipping Orange Goblin. Hooded Menace were absolutely fantastic. The only bands I watched that I was not thrilled with was Dead Congregation and Wormed(Wurmed?).


----------



## maddhatir

Hey peoples! 

Did you all see this vid? This kid can sure bang his head!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0QuG6_FA6I


----------



## ITmickey

Corporate Goth here


----------



## metalis4ever

WOW not much action in here lately....But since the Fall Equinox is today it's time for the Metalheads to come out and play 

I'm sure we all went to some great shows over the summer....I only made it to a few because I was so busy.

I saw Arch Enemy for the 5th time and although I LOVE Angela I still miss Johan Liiva. They played a great set and openers Skeletonwitch and Cthtonic were amazing, especially Skeletonwitch. Devildriver put me to sleep, snooze fest. 

I also saw some local Boston bands that hadn't played together in 10 years, they aren't really Metal but rather Heavy Rock with a mix of Boston Hardcore and Punk.  Tree, Honkeyball, Roadsaw and Spacehumpin 19.99 , I felt like a teenager again it was like stepping back in time to 1998.  Roadsaw are still an active band and they are amazing think groove metal plus stoner metal with a Boston touch. The guitarist from Scissorfight jumped on stage during Roadsaw's set and they closed with 2 Scissorfight song which was wicked cool.  Tree and Hinkeyball played as if they had never been away, they took to the stage and killed it, I wish both bands were reuniting for good and not just for 1 show. But at least I can say that I saw Tree 1 last time, it was like closure for me...Plant a Tree or Die!!! Boston Hardwood 4 Life


Anyone have any big plans for the Fall??? 

I'm going to Disneyland for the first time and we are making a 2 hour detour the day we arrive just to see The Iron Maidens (the all female tribute band to iron maiden) play a show at Pala Resort and Casino. I hope it is worth sacrificing a Disney day for


----------



## metalis4ever

Where did everybody go????

Anyone else seeing Judas Priest on the "farewell tour"?  I decided that I couldn't miss it so I picked up tickets for the Mass show on Sunday.


----------



## AWHOFAN

Judas Priest is not playing the south, nothing near Nashville. Seen from first row on the Point Of Entry in Atlanta with Iron Maiden with Paul on vocals and Whitesnake with half of Deep Purple.

Taken On the World is the best Priest song.


----------



## XStangs

I've saw August Burns Red and Parkway Drive live


----------



## metalis4ever

AWHOFAN said:


> Judas Priest is not playing the south, nothing near Nashville. Seen from first row on the Point Of Entry in Atlanta with Iron Maiden with Paul on vocals and Whitesnake with half of Deep Purple.
> 
> Taken On the World is the best Priest song.



That's awesome!!! I was like 2 years old haha  Shame they aren't hitting the Nashville area!!!

This will be my 6th time seeing them live, although I saw them twice with Ripper on vocals so not sure if that counts haha



Has anyone heard the new Iced Earth???? It is amazing!!!! Stu Block fits in seamlessly on vocals!! He was the perfect person to replace Matt Barlow. 

They are starting a US Tour with Symphony-X in March so I am pumped for that show as well!!!!

Anyone going to Gigantour?? I am going to the Jan 27 show at Mohegan Sun in CT!! Megadeth, Motorhead, Volbeat and lacuna Coil....I am excited to see Volbeat live I've heard they put on a pretty solid performance....


----------



## AWHOFAN

Seen Megadeth in England open for Metallica at Mlton Keynes from first row. Its a large out door bowl. Dave noticed me with my Braves hat which has "A" so he pointed at me and said this is about "A". Diamond Head and Almighty where there too. One of the best concerts ever. Worth getting the boot. The BBC version is cut for the seven words you cant say on TV.


Motorhead in Germany on 1916 tour opening. Loud OMG.


----------



## WDW Obsessed

Might be going to see Hatebreed down at Foxboro in a few months.   My buddy said there was a pretty decent metal show going down.  I just remember Hatebreed from the list.


----------



## charliebrown

Metals ok, but PUNK IS INSANE.
 Metal and punk are cousins, imo.


----------



## metalis4ever

charliebrown said:


> Metals ok, but PUNK IS INSANE.
> Metal and punk are cousins, imo.



They are cousins indeed....There have been some great Punk bands throughout the years such as.... Minor Threat, Black Flag, Ramones,  A Fire Inside (old AFI that is talking '91-'99), The Clash, Rancid, Bad Religion, The Casualties and   Pennywise to name a few and an awesome cross over Hardcore Punk / Thrash band in D.R.I. 

For the record I just listed every Punk or Hardcore Punk band I know, clearly I don't know that many...I probably sound to you like how people sound to me when they go yeah I like Metal then list off all the mainstream bands such as Metallica, Slayer, Megadeth and Pantera hahaha


----------



## Mitzicat

maddhatir said:


> Hey peoples!
> 
> Did you all see this vid? This kid can sure bang his head!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0QuG6_FA6I



That little dude is awesome.  The parents will probably have their hands full!



metalis4ever said:


> That would be me.  I know I have listened to Hardcore Metal...I like it...just never knew who I was listening to.  Ex Boyfriend always had the CD in his car...never thought to write down the band names.


----------



## emcclay

I frequently attend local and national metal/hardcore shows due to photography.  Those of you who are real hardcore lovers will hate this, but, I go to Warped Tour every summer.  There are always a few good bands.  Acacia Strain was beast this past summer! Nothing like being in the photo pit for your favorite bands


----------



## metalis4ever

WDW Obsessed said:


> Might be going to see Hatebreed down at Foxboro in a few months.   My buddy said there was a pretty decent metal show going down.  I just remember Hatebreed from the list.



At Showcase live? I saw Paul Di'Anno there last year, solid venue. 



emcclay said:


> I frequently attend local and national metal/hardcore shows due to photography.  Those of you who are real hardcore lovers will hate this, but, I go to Warped Tour every summer.  There are always a few good bands.  Acacia Strain was beast this past summer! Nothing like being in the photo pit for your favorite bands



I've only bee to 1 Warped Tour in my life I think it was 1997 but H2O (before they became horrible), Pennywise and Bad Religion played. I was 16 and I went for Pennywise and Bad Religion. 

Anyone going to Korpiklaani this month? I'm going to the Massachusetts show on December 17


----------



## AWHOFAN

Went to the Guns N Roses show last night. GnR starts the show at 11PM and did not finish till 2AM, yes thats 2AM. Its a 3 hour show. No Slash shirts can be brought into the arena. Most stayed till 2AM. Im so tired and it was so loud. Every night GnR goes on at 11pm. Black Label Society open at 9pm. Like BLS did not like the guitar solo,just noise.

Why does Axel go to a curtain area to hide everytime there is no vocals? I mean every chance he got. 

Seen real GnR in England when Izzy Stadlin came back. Ron Wood of the Rolling Stones played some songs with GnR.



Dexter Intro Play Video 11PM

Chinese Democracy Play Video 
Welcome To The Jungle Play Video 
It's So Easy Play Video 
Mr. Brownstone Play Video 
Sorry Play Video 
Shackler's Revenge Play Video 
Estranged Play Video 
Rocket Queen Play Video 
Richard Fortus Guitar Solo Play Video 
(James Bond Theme) 
Live and Let Die Play Video 
(Paul McCartney & Wings cover) 
This I Love Play Video 
Civil War Play Video 
(First time played live since 1993) 
Sonic Reducer Play Video 
(Dead Boys cover) (Tommy Stinson on lead vocals, with Band Introductions) 
Dizzy Reed Piano Solo Play Video 
(Baba O' Riley The Who) Street Of Dreams Play Video 
You Could Be Mine Play Video 
DJ Ashba Guitar Solo Play Video 
(Mi Amor) 
Sweet Child O' Mine Play Video 
Instrumental Jam Play Video 
(Another Brick in the Wall Pt. II (Pink Floyd) 
Axl Rose Piano Solo Play Video 
(Goodbye Yellow Brick Road Elton John / moreSomeone Saved My Life Tonight) 
November Rain Play Video 
Bumblefoot Guitar Solo Play Video 
(Pink Panther Theme) 
Don't Cry Play Video 
Whole Lotta Rosie Play Video 
(AC/DC cover) 
Knockin' On Heaven's Door Play Video 
(Bob Dylan cover) 
Nightrain Play Video 
Encore:
Instrumental Jam Play Video 
Madagascar Play Video 
Better Play Video 
Instrumental Jam Play Video 
Patience Play Video 
Instrumental Jam Play Video 
Paradise City Play Video 
My Way Play Video 
(Frank Sinatra song)
 2AM


----------



## metalis4ever

AWHOFAN said:


> Went to the Guns N Roses show last night. GnR starts the show at 11PM and did not finish till 2AM, yes thats 2AM. Its a 3 hour show. No Slash shirts can be brought into the arena. Most stayed till 2AM. Im so tired and it was so loud. Every night GnR goes on at 11pm. Black Label Society open at 9pm. Like BLS did not like the guitar solo,just noise.
> 
> Why does Axel go to a curtain area to hide everytime there is no vocals? I mean every chance he got.
> 
> Seen real GnR in England when Izzy Stadlin came back. Ron Wood of the Rolling Stones played some songs with GnR.
> 
> 
> 
> Dexter Intro Play Video 11PM
> 
> Chinese Democracy Play Video
> Welcome To The Jungle Play Video
> It's So Easy Play Video
> Mr. Brownstone Play Video
> Sorry Play Video
> Shackler's Revenge Play Video
> Estranged Play Video
> Rocket Queen Play Video
> Richard Fortus Guitar Solo Play Video
> (James Bond Theme)
> Live and Let Die Play Video
> (Paul McCartney & Wings cover)
> This I Love Play Video
> Civil War Play Video
> (First time played live since 1993)
> Sonic Reducer Play Video
> (Dead Boys cover) (Tommy Stinson on lead vocals, with Band Introductions)
> Dizzy Reed Piano Solo Play Video
> (Baba O' Riley The Who) Street Of Dreams Play Video
> You Could Be Mine Play Video
> DJ Ashba Guitar Solo Play Video
> (Mi Amor)
> Sweet Child O' Mine Play Video
> Instrumental Jam Play Video
> (Another Brick in the Wall Pt. II (Pink Floyd)
> Axl Rose Piano Solo Play Video
> (Goodbye Yellow Brick Road Elton John / moreSomeone Saved My Life Tonight)
> November Rain Play Video
> Bumblefoot Guitar Solo Play Video
> (Pink Panther Theme)
> Don't Cry Play Video
> Whole Lotta Rosie Play Video
> (AC/DC cover)
> Knockin' On Heaven's Door Play Video
> (Bob Dylan cover)
> Nightrain Play Video
> Encore:
> Instrumental Jam Play Video
> Madagascar Play Video
> Better Play Video
> Instrumental Jam Play Video
> Patience Play Video
> Instrumental Jam Play Video
> Paradise City Play Video
> My Way Play Video
> (Frank Sinatra song)
> 2AM



Yeah Wylde did the same crappy 10 minute solo opening for Judas Priest...it was the worst solo I have ever seen or heard in my life.  

WOW 2 am that's rough, especially on a  work night. I've gotten tot he point where i need to take a vacation day the next day if i see a show during the week. 

Looks like it was a solid set!!! Axel has always been strange, the only time I saw G'n'R was way back in the early 90's and I was like 12 y.o. so I don't remember how he was back then.


----------



## AWHOFAN

www.setlist.fm      Just wanted to make sure you know about this SET LIST site. It has so many shows.


----------



## metalis4ever

Cool, thanks   I usually use metalsetlists.com


----------



## AWHOFAN

Just signed up for that site.  Do you have any Boots?  Got every tour Led Zep, Queen, Yes, Pink Floyd.


----------



## DreamLikeWalt

Hello everyone  
This thread is the best thing ever....
Metal head and Disney heads combined?!?
Pretty sure my soulmate is around here somewhere..... hahaha.
But, I love all metal. I'm from Boston, So i LOVE my Boston hardcore. - h20, bane, have heart, etc. But I love it all, even to thee black metalzzz. hahaha.

Cliff Burton is my most favorite musician ever. <3
Old school Metallica .... uhg 

And hey! Since its Demeber 8th, may I just say R.I.P. Dimebag <3


----------



## metalis4ever

DreamLikeWalt said:


> Hello everyone
> This thread is the best thing ever....
> Metal head and Disney heads combined?!?
> Pretty sure my soulmate is around here somewhere..... hahaha.
> But, I love all metal. I'm from Boston, So i LOVE my Boston hardcore. - h20, bane, have heart, etc. But I love it all, even to thee black metalzzz. hahaha.
> 
> Cliff Burton is my most favorite musician ever. <3
> Old school Metallica .... uhg
> 
> And hey! Since its Demeber 8th, may I just say R.I.P. Dimebag <3



Boston Hardcore 4 Life.....I spent many a weekend on Lansdowne Street at the old Karma Club and elsewhere seeing Bane, Unearth, Diescast, Blood For Blood, Converge, Tree, Honkeyball etc... Love Bane!!!

Love all that is metal and Boston Hardcore and of course Disney 

RIP Dime!!! 

*"You say you want some Metal
I'll give you all i've got
My deadly grasp is lethal
This force will never stop"* - Power Metal by Pantera


----------



## DreamLikeWalt

metalis4ever said:


> Boston Hardcore 4 Life.....I spent many a weekend on Lansdowne Street at the old Karma Club and elsewhere seeing Bane, Unearth, Diescast, Blood For Blood, Converge, Tree, Honkeyball etc... Love Bane!!!
> 
> Love all that is metal and Boston Hardcore and of course Disney
> 
> RIP Dime!!!
> 
> *"You say you want some Metal
> I'll give you all i've got
> My deadly grasp is lethal
> This force will never stop"* - Power Metal by Pantera



Yessssssssss  Good stufff. All of those are amazing bands, and so good live.
and oh my goodness!! You live in Quincy?! We're neighbors! I live in Braintree! haha.


----------



## metalis4ever

DreamLikeWalt said:


> Yessssssssss  Good stufff. All of those are amazing bands, and so good live.
> and oh my goodness!! You live in Quincy?! We're neighbors! I live in Braintree! haha.



I actually just moved to Norwood, but I work in Quincy so we're still technically neighbors  

Are you going to any upcoming shows? 

I am thinking about going to:

Korpiklaani on 12/17 at the Worcester Palladium

In Flames on 02/17 at the Worcester Palladium


I am definitely going to:

Gigantour at Mohegan Sun on 01/27

Iced Earth/Symphony X on 03/09 at the Worcester palladium

Rammstein on 04/29 at the DCU Worcester

I see in your sig that you are going to WDW later in the month...so jealous!!!


----------



## DreamLikeWalt

metalis4ever said:


> I actually just moved to Norwood, but I work in Quincy so we're still technically neighbors
> 
> Are you going to any upcoming shows?
> 
> I am thinking about going to:
> 
> Korpiklaani on 12/17 at the Worcester Palladium
> 
> In Flames on 02/17 at the Worcester Palladium
> 
> 
> I am definitely going to:
> 
> Gigantour at Mohegan Sun on 01/27
> 
> Iced Earth/Symphony X on 03/09 at the Worcester palladium
> 
> Rammstein on 04/29 at the DCU Worcester
> 
> I see in your sig that you are going to WDW later in the month...so jealous!!!



You're jealous im going to WDW! Well I'm jealous you're going to that Rammstein show!!!!!! 

I want to go to see Iced Earth and In Flames!!! But the Palladium is always so difficult for me to get to. [I'm only 18 and don't have a car haha] I usually take the train from South Station To worcester but its such a painnnnn.


----------



## metalis4ever

DreamLikeWalt said:


> You're jealous im going to WDW! Well I'm jealous you're going to that Rammstein show!!!!!!
> 
> I want to go to see Iced Earth and In Flames!!! But the Palladium is always so difficult for me to get to. [I'm only 18 and don't have a car haha] I usually take the train from South Station To worcester but its such a painnnnn.



Ok now I am wicked impressed that you know all those Boston Hardcore bands given your age...I'm an old man, I'm 31 so I first started seeing all those bands live back in the 90's....I saw Rammstein twice in the 90's once with Skunk Anansie and another time with Fear Factory, so I am excited to see them again 11 or 12 years later. 

Yeah taking the train to Worcester is no fun, no fun at all. I did that once back when I was a teenager, it took all day and I had to leave the show early to make the train back to Boston  

I'll let you know if I catch wind of any good shows in Boston, seems like you would have a much easier time getting to those. I know that Ghost is playing the Middle East on 1/20 but I already have other plans so I am missing that show.


----------



## DeaverTex

I feel like such a poser here! I've seen Nightwish a couple of times (last two US tours), once with some thrash metal band whose name I can't remember and once with Sonata Arctica. I'm also fond of Iced Earth and Amon Amarth, although I've never seen either live. Otherwise, I'm pretty much a noob to metal, but it makes me happy.


----------



## metalis4ever

DeaverTex said:


> I feel like such a poser here! I've seen Nightwish a couple of times (last two US tours), once with some thrash metal band whose name I can't remember and once with Sonata Arctica. I'm also fond of Iced Earth and Amon Amarth, although I've never seen either live. Otherwise, I'm pretty much a noob to metal, but it makes me happy.



Welcome!!! You listen to some of my favorite bands!!! Iced Earth and Amon Amarth are in my top 5 favorite bands of all time....I have seen all the bands you listed above live at least once.

Did you see Nightwish with Tarja? I have seen them live twice, both with Tarja. I've seen Sonata Arctica live once and Iced Earth and Amon Amarth both 4 times each!!!

Let me know if you want some suggestions of bands to check out based upon the ones you listed above, I'd be more than happy to list a bunch.


----------



## lilosurf11

Yesss! Actually, my dad raised me on AC/DC (plus The Doors and musician that played at Woodstock). 

I'm a HUGE fan of Tool, A Perfect Circle, Puscifer, Nine Inch Nails, and Deftones (plus other bands like Incubus).


----------



## maddhatir

Got my BEHEMOTH tix today!!!!!!!


----------



## AWHOFAN

lilosurf11 said:


> Yesss! Actually, my dad raised me on AC/DC (plus The Doors and musician that played at Woodstock).
> 
> I'm a HUGE fan of Tool, A Perfect Circle, Puscifer, Nine Inch Nails, and Deftones (plus other bands like Incubus).



Seen Nine Inch Nails on the Pretty Hate Machine tour in a small club in Germany. Loud OMG. Trent keep pulling down the keyboard. ACDC talked with Bon Scott and Angus first ime to see them For Those About to Rock.


----------



## AWHOFAN

Do you watch That Metal Show on VH1? If so lets answer what we think are the top 5.


  Best Judas Priest album is in my order? 
Hell Bent For Leather,
 British Steel,
 Point Of Entry,
 Unleashed in the East,
 Screaming For Vengence,
 Stained Class,
 Sin After Sin,
 Sad Wings Of Destiny, 
Rocka Rolla, 
Defenders,
 Turbo,
Priest Live,
 Painkiller
, Nostradamus
, Ram It Down, 
Angel. 



Let the battle begin? What is your order?


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Got my BEHEMOTH tix today!!!!!!!



Hell Yes!!! I can't wait for that show!!! Watain are amazing live I saw them a few years ago with 1349 \m/ 

I am also looking forward to Iced Earth/Symphony X , Paganfest III and Sabaton \m/ 

I saw Gigantour last night, it was ok Motorhead stole the show and Megadeth were good but Volbeat were SOOOOOOOO boring. I missed Lacuna Coil, but from what I hear they didn't play anything old so i didn't miss much.


----------



## metalis4ever

AWHOFAN said:


> Do you watch That Metal Show on VH1? If so lets answer what we think are the top 5.
> 
> 
> Best Judas Priest album is in my order?
> Hell Bent For Leather,
> British Steel,
> Point Of Entry,
> Unleashed in the East,
> Screaming For Vengence,
> Stained Class,
> Sin After Sin,
> Sad Wings Of Destiny,
> Rocka Rolla,
> Defenders,
> Turbo,
> Priest Live,
> Painkiller
> , Nostradamus
> , Ram It Down,
> Angel.
> 
> 
> 
> Let the battle begin? What is your order?



I sometimes watch it....How come you included Unleashes in The East and Priest Live but not Meltdown or Live in London?? and you left off Jugulator and Demolition??? 

Anyway here is my list including those haha

British Steel
Painkiller
Screaming for Vengeance
Sad Wings of Destiny
Hellbent For Leather
Staind Class
Meltdown (Live)
Defenders of Faith
Unleashed in the East (live)
Sin After Sin
Jugulator
Rocka Rolla
Ram It Down
Demolition
Live in London (live)
Priest...Live  (live)
Angel of Retribution
Turbo
Nostradamus


----------



## Belle599

Hi fellow metalheads \m/,

So I came across this thread and thought I would share this experience with you since very few people would understand why it made me smile. 

I saw the Devin Townsend Project back in December.

Devin's pre-show entry music was the intro and music from the Main Street Electrical Parade.

From the audience reaction, I don't think that anybody except my DH and I "got it".

Not sure if there are any DTP fans here....


Ok back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## AWHOFAN

When is the next time you are going to Walt Disney World? My family is going May 20-26 2012 to meet up with a Air Force friend. We were both station in Frankfurt Germany.

My bad on the two live Priest albums. Interesting that Sad Wings was so high.


----------



## metalis4ever

Belle599 said:


> Hi fellow metalheads \m/,
> 
> So I came across this thread and thought I would share this experience with you since very few people would understand why it made me smile.
> 
> I saw the Devin Townsend Project back in December.
> 
> Devin's pre-show entry music was the intro and music from the Main Street Electrical Parade.
> 
> From the audience reaction, I don't think that anybody except my DH and I "got it".
> 
> Not sure if there are any DTP fans here....
> 
> 
> Ok back to your regularly scheduled programming.




Awesome!!! I love DTP and of course Strapping Young Lad as well!! I've only seen Strapping Young Lad live....but if I get to see Devin Townsend Project live at some point I will listen for that intro for sure 

BTW I miss Devin's skullet!!!!!!



AWHOFAN said:


> When is the next time you are going to Walt Disney World? My family is going May 20-26 2012 to meet up with a Air Force friend. We were both station in Frankfurt Germany.
> 
> My bad on the two live Priest albums. Interesting that Sad Wings was so high.



Our next scheduled trip is for Food and Wine 11/4-11/10...But as blasphemous as it is we may skip WDW this year and hit the 70000 Tons of Metal Cruise in 2013....we'll see

I love going during May though we've gone 3 times during May...too bad you'll just be missing Flower and Garden....But you'll have fun anyway 

I love Sad Wings of Destiny!!! Victim of Changes, Ripper,  Dreamer Deceiver, Tyrant and Genocide


----------



## AWHOFAN

What is your price range for concerts? I almost always buy tickets out front. Always someone has a extra ticket, their friend could not go. I will pay 25% or half of cover price and always get a great seats. Im NOT buying from scalpers even though they know me. I hold a sign "Need One Ticket" the sign does all the work. So most shows I pay $25-50 for a great seat. 

Once a year do I pay Ticketmasters prices. Roger Waters $150.


----------



## AWHOFAN

1. Neil Peart- Rush, 2. Peter Criss - KISS, 3. Ian Pace - Deep Purple, 4. John Bonham - Led Zeppelin, 5. Michael Deroiser - Heart Baracuda years 

Check out this guy on YouTube "best drummers new zealand"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHDjGtj18X0

Dylan Elise is a 16 year old drummer playing at the Tauranga National Jazz Festival in New Zealand.


----------



## AWHOFAN

(1) Kiss Alive ll, (2) The Who Kids Are Alright (23 Deep Purple Made In Japan, (4) Paul McCartney Wings Over America (5) The Who Live at Leeds (6) Judas Priest Unleashed In the East (7) Kiss Alive (8) Led Zeppelin Destory bootleg (9) Queen Live Killers (10) Aerosmith Live Bootleg (11) REO Speedwagon You Get What You Play For  (12) Scorpions World Wide Live


----------



## metalis4ever

AWHOFAN said:


> What is your price range for concerts? I almost always buy tickets out front. Always someone has a extra ticket, their friend could not go. I will pay 25% or half of cover price and always get a great seats. Im NOT buying from scalpers even though they know me. I hold a sign "Need One Ticket" the sign does all the work. So most shows I pay $25-50 for a great seat.
> 
> Once a year do I pay Ticketmasters prices. Roger Waters $150.



I usually don't pay over $30.00 but I've paid more for the big bands like Iron Maiden....



AWHOFAN said:


> 1. Neil Peart- Rush, 2. Peter Criss - KISS, 3. Ian Pace - Deep Purple, 4. John Bonham - Led Zeppelin, 5. Michael Deroiser - Heart Baracuda years
> 
> Check out this guy on YouTube "best drummers new zealand"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHDjGtj18X0
> 
> Dylan Elise is a 16 year old drummer playing at the Tauranga National Jazz Festival in New Zealand.



What about Ginger Baker????

Since you did Rock and I don't know Rock that well I'll stick with what I know top 5 Metal Drummers:

1. Dave Lombardo (Slayer, Testament)  2. Gene Hoglan (Death, Strapping Young Lad) 3. Nicko McBrain (Iron Maiden) 4. George Kollias (Nile) 5. Sean Reinert (Cynic) 



AWHOFAN said:


> (1) Kiss Alive ll, (2) Deep Purple Made In Japan, (3) Paul McCartney Wings Over America (4) Judas Priest Unleashed In the East (5) Kiss Alive (6) Led Zeppelin Destory bootleg (7) Queen Live Killers (8) Aerosmith Live Bootleg (9) REO Speedwagon You Get What You Play For  (10) Scorpions World Wide Live



My list is completely different lol

1. Death - Live in L.A.  2. Iron Maiden - Live After Death 3. Iced Earth - Alive in Athens 4. Pantera - 101 Proof 5. Dissection - Live in Stockholm 2004  6. Snot - Alive 7. Nightwish - End of an Era 8. Manowar - Hell on Stage 9. Black Sabbath - Live Evil 10. Judas Priest - Meltdown


----------



## Belle599

Opeth and Mastodon on tour in North America this April 
and May!!

http://www.opeth.com/home/news/item/114-heritage-hunter-tour-with-mastodon-announced


Also, how is the new Nightwish album?  I haven't picked it up yet.


----------



## AWHOFAN

metalis4ever said:


> i usually don't pay over $30.00 but i've paid more for the big bands like iron maiden....
> 
> 
> 
> *what about ginger baker????* eveyone says he is great just never noticed and a i have a few cream albums.
> 
> Since you did rock and i don't know rock that well i'll stick with what i know top 5 metal drummers:
> 
> 1. Dave lombardo (slayer, testament)  2. Gene hoglan (death, strapping young lad) 3. Nicko mcbrain (iron maiden) 4. George kollias (nile) 5. Sean reinert (cynic)
> 
> 
> 
> my list is completely different lol
> 
> 1. Death - live in l.a.  2. Iron maiden - live after death 3. Iced earth - alive in athens 4. Pantera - 101 proof 5. Dissection - live in stockholm 2004  6. Snot - alive 7. Nightwish - end of an era 8. Manowar - hell on stage 9. black sabbath - live evil i should have had this on the list dio was great on the heaven an hell tour 198010. Judas priest - meltdown




how did you get into such heavy music? Who taught you about this kind of muisc?


----------



## metalis4ever

Belle599 said:


> Opeth and Mastodon on tour in North America this April
> and May!!
> 
> http://www.opeth.com/home/news/item/114-heritage-hunter-tour-with-mastodon-announced
> 
> 
> Also, how is the new Nightwish album?  I haven't picked it up yet.



I am pumped about the Opeth/Mastadon/Ghost show!!! They are doing a rotating headline and it just so happens Massachusetts is getting Opeth headlining   It will be my 5th time seeing Opeth live, my 4th seeing Mastadon and my 1st seeing Ghost. I love Ghost they are so amazing and I am wicked excited about seeing them. 

The new Nigthwish album is ok, Anette is ok but it's hard for me to get into Nightwish without Tarja she was so amazing. If you like Nightwish it's worth checking out, IMO it's better than "Dark Passion Play" 




AWHOFAN said:


> how did you get into such heavy music? Who taught you about this kind of muisc?



Before getting lost in my novella haha....How did you get into Rock?

I had older friends in the neighborhood that gave me 3 tapes for my 8th birthday: Iron Maiden - Piece of Mind, Black Sabbath - Heaven and Hell and Ozzy Osbourne - Blizzard of Ozz ....Needless to say my parents weren't very happy  

I never looked back, I have been into Metal ever since. I was into Thrash (Slayer, Metallica, Megadeth) by the time I turned 10, by 6th grade (1990) I had gotten into the heavier bands like Obituary, Morbid Angel and Death and then got into Black Metal such as Emperor, Dimmu Borgir and Cradle of Filth in 10th grade (1995)... Now at age 31, I listen to almost all of the genres and sub-genres of Metal my favorites being Thrash, Power Metal, Melodic Death Metal and Folk Metal.....The funny thing is even though I have been listening to Metal for 23 years of my life, my fatehr still thinks it's just a phase 

That's the thing, I skipped Rock and went straight to Metal which is why I have strange likes in Rock....Deep Purple, Rainbow, Scorpions, UFO, The Kinks, Blue Oyster Cult, 10 Years After, Cream, Guns 'N Roses, King Crimson, Kiss and Rush are really the only Rock bands I could ever get into...Then some newer rock bands like Sevendust, Guano Apes, Monster Magnet, Skunk Anansie, System of a Down and Roadsaw. Other than those it's been all Metal since 1988 

The people in the office can't believe I listen to metal never mind listen to Metal and love Disney so much


----------



## lilosurf11

AWHOFAN said:


> Seen Nine Inch Nails on the Pretty Hate Machine tour in a small club in Germany. Loud OMG. Trent keep pulling down the keyboard. ACDC talked with Bon Scott and Angus first ime to see them For Those About to Rock.



I would LOVE to see Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## AWHOFAN

metalis4ever said:


> I am pumped about the Opeth/Mastadon/Ghost show!!! They are doing a rotating headline and it
> 
> 
> 
> Before getting lost in my novella haha....How did you get into Rock?
> 
> I had older friends in the neighborhood that gave me 3 tapes for my 8th birthday: Iron Maiden - Piece of Mind, Black Sabbath - Heaven and Hell and Ozzy Osbourne - Blizzard of Ozz ....Needless to say my parents weren't very happy   My Mom and I went to all the shows together she loved rock music. She died in Dec 1981 last show we saw was first row Priest, Maiden Whitesnake.   All those bands in red we saw together. We also were profesional Radio contest winners. Winning on 7 stations in Atlanta each week so most shows we saw for free and won album collections.  We even took other kids in school to shows.
> 
> That's the thing, I skipped Rock and went straight to Metal which is why I have strange likes in Rock....Deep Purple, Rainbow, Scorpions, UFO, The Kinks, Blue Oyster Cult, 10 Years After, Cream, Guns 'N Roses, King Crimson, Kiss and Rush are really the only Rock bands I could ever get into...


----------



## Brocktoon

Been a long while since I've had time to post, but I had to chime in how psyched I am about the Opeth/Mastodon/Ghost tour. I personally loved Heritage. Sure it's more Steve Wilson/King Crimson classic prog than death metal, but I'm more of a prog guy anyway.

It's also my 1st time seeing Ghost live. They remind me of the 2nd coming of King Diamond/Mercyful Fate ... Ghost isn't really breaking any new ground, but there's nothing wrong with that, as they're great at what they do.

Currently watching the Power Metal episode of Metal Evolution ... for those who have VH1 Classic ... tommorow night is the season finale focusing on *PROG METAL!!* They saved the best for last


----------



## Mr Toad was Framed

metalis4ever said:


> The new Nigthwish album is ok, Anette is ok but it's hard for me to get into Nightwish without Tarja she was so amazing. If you like Nightwish it's worth checking out, IMO it's better than "Dark Passion Play"



though i've yet to hear the new one... i agree, nightwish without tarja has been a disappointment. its just not the same. same goes for the gathering without anneke.


----------



## metalis4ever

Brocktoon said:


> Been a long while since I've had time to post, but I had to chime in how psyched I am about the Opeth/Mastodon/Ghost tour. I personally loved Heritage. Sure it's more Steve Wilson/King Crimson classic prog than death metal, but I'm more of a prog guy anyway.
> 
> It's also my 1st time seeing Ghost live. They remind me of the 2nd coming of King Diamond/Mercyful Fate ... Ghost isn't really breaking any new ground, but there's nothing wrong with that, as they're great at what they do.
> 
> Currently watching the Power Metal episode of Metal Evolution ... for those who have VH1 Classic ... tommorow night is the season finale focusing on *PROG METAL!!* They saved the best for last



Both great episodes!!!! Rumor has it King Diamond is touring the United States August 2012...I can only hope I LOVE the King!!!!!

I'm skipping out on the Opeth/Mastodon/Ghost show, I've seen both Opeth and Mastodon multiple times live and I;d rather wait and see Ghost on a headlining tour 



Mr Toad was Framed said:


> though i've yet to hear the new one... i agree, nightwish without tarja has been a disappointment. its just not the same. same goes for the gathering without anneke.



I agree Anneke was awesome and although Silje is ok she is much better in Octavia Sperati....


----------



## Mr Toad was Framed

Not familiar with Octavia Sperati... will have to see how it compares. some of my less than enthusiastic response to post anneke is attributed to the music as well. 

yeah while i love opeth.... between seeing them both so many time and being less than excited about the new opeth album, i decided to skip the show as well


----------



## metalis4ever

Mr Toad was Framed said:


> Not familiar with Octavia Sperati... will have to see how it compares. some of my less than enthusiastic response to post anneke is attributed to the music as well.
> 
> yeah while i love opeth.... between seeing them both so many time and being less than excited about the new opeth album, i decided to skip the show as well



IMHO the best Octavia Sperati album is "Grace Submerged" their other album "Winter Enclosures" is good too but I;d start with "Grace Submerged". 

I am buying my Symphony-X/Iced Earth tickets tomorrow that should be an amazing show!!


----------



## westgrove

Hi everyone, 
  I've been lurking around these forums for a good while but usually only go into a few threads- today, I thought I'd branch out a bit and found this one 
 DH and I are both into metal, however, I also like a bit of pretty much everything else, my musical tastes include; Edith Piaf, Imelda May, music from 'The Musicals', Prodigy, Incubus, Megadeth, Tool, Slayer, Rob Zombie, Stampin' Ground, Machine Head, Chimaira, Rammstein, Lamb of God...

...and to add something to the current conversation, I've seen Nightwish 4 times - 2 with Tarja (one festival and one gig) and 2 without ( both festivals). I only own albums of them with Tarja and as much as I wanted to I did not like them without. Despite her accent meaning her words are often misinterpreted (and often with comic effect!) I really loved her voice and for my part I dont really think of Nightwish without her as 'Nightwish'

Laura


----------



## DeaverTex

Nightwish will be Nightwish as long as Tuomas is with them. If he leaves, it wont be Nightwish any more. Tarja has a beautiful classical voice; Anette has a beautiful traditional voice. Different voices, different ladies, different sounds. (And their new album is great!)


----------



## AWHOFAN

DeaverTex said:


> Nightwish will be Nightwish as long as Tuomas is with them. If he leaves, it wont be Nightwish any more. Tarja has a beautiful classical voice; Anette has a beautiful traditional voice. Different voices, different ladies, different sounds. (And their new album is great!)



Just saw Nightwish on Metal Evolution on VH. Which album should I get first. They are $25-30 on Ebay, not cheap, but imports.


----------



## metalis4ever

westgrove said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been lurking around these forums for a good while but usually only go into a few threads- today, I thought I'd branch out a bit and found this one
> DH and I are both into metal, however, I also like a bit of pretty much everything else, my musical tastes include; Edith Piaf, Imelda May, music from 'The Musicals', Prodigy, Incubus, Megadeth, Tool, Slayer, Rob Zombie, Stampin' Ground, Machine Head, Chimaira, Rammstein, Lamb of God...
> 
> ...and to add something to the current conversation, I've seen Nightwish 4 times - 2 with Tarja (one festival and one gig) and 2 without ( both festivals). I only own albums of them with Tarja and as much as I wanted to I did not like them without. Despite her accent meaning her words are often misinterpreted (and often with comic effect!) I really loved her voice and for my part I dont really think of Nightwish without her as 'Nightwish'
> 
> Laura



Welcome to the thread   I agree hopefully, Tarja and Emppu  will bury the hatchet and end their ridiculous feud so Nightwish can become Nightwish again.

I'm seeing Rammstein for the first time since '99 in April, should be a good show, hopefully they won't get banned from Massachusetts again like last time hahaha




DeaverTex said:


> Nightwish will be Nightwish as long as Tuomas is with them. If he leaves, it wont be Nightwish any more. Tarja has a beautiful classical voice; Anette has a beautiful traditional voice. Different voices, different ladies, different sounds. (And their new album is great!)



I respectfully disagree without Tarja, Nightwish sounds like every other Female Fronted European Symphonic Metal band. IMHO Anette is just ok I can list about a dozen other female vocalists in that sub-genre that I prefer over her...



AWHOFAN said:


> Just saw Nightwish on Metal Evolution on VH. Which album should I get first. They are $25-30 on Ebay, not cheap, but imports.



I bet you can find them cheaper on Amazon. 

If you've never listened to Nightwish before I would start with "Oceanborn"(1998) or "Wishmaster" (2000). Many consider "Oceanborn" to be their masterpiece album but I personally enjoy "Wishmaster" just as much so for me it would be a toss up. As a side note "Wishmaster" has the song "FantasMic" on it which is a tribute to Disney animated movies so if you are looking for a Disney tie in go with "Wishmaster".  

Also the 2001 live DVD "From Wishes To Eternity" is amazing


----------



## lilosurf11

westgrove said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been lurking around these forums for a good while but usually only go into a few threads- today, I thought I'd branch out a bit and found this one
> DH and I are both into metal, however, I also like a bit of pretty much everything else, my musical tastes include; Edith Piaf, Imelda May, music from 'The Musicals', Prodigy, Incubus, Megadeth, Tool, Slayer, Rob Zombie, Stampin' Ground, Machine Head, Chimaira, Rammstein, Lamb of God...
> 
> ...and to add something to the current conversation, I've seen Nightwish 4 times - 2 with Tarja (one festival and one gig) and 2 without ( both festivals). I only own albums of them with Tarja and as much as I wanted to I did not like them without. Despite her accent meaning her words are often misinterpreted (and often with comic effect!) I really loved her voice and for my part I dont really think of Nightwish without her as 'Nightwish'
> 
> Laura



I LOVE Incubus and Tool. Maynard will be coming to my city on his tour with Puscifer and I'm completely stoked.


----------



## Mr Toad was Framed

AWHOFAN said:


> Just saw Nightwish on Metal Evolution on VH. Which album should I get first. They are $25-30 on Ebay, not cheap, but imports.



As already mentioned "oceanborn" is perhaps a good start,  i also like "once" a lot even though its a bit less progressive and more commercial, well as commercial as you can get for a operatic metal band haha.

ive only heard the first album posts tarja but i got a solid meh and i dont think i listened to it more than twice. but it wasnt just the vocals, it was the whole thing


----------



## Mr Toad was Framed

lilosurf11 said:


> I LOVE Incubus and Tool. Maynard will be coming to my city on his tour with Puscifer and I'm completely stoked.



just saw tool, such a good live show, i really dig the new puscifer. hoping to check them out next time they play around here


----------



## njmom47

Brocktoon said:


> Been a long while since I've had time to post, but I had to chime in how psyched I am about the Opeth/Mastodon/Ghost tour. I personally loved Heritage. Sure it's more Steve Wilson/King Crimson classic prog than death metal, but I'm more of a prog guy anyway.
> 
> It's also my 1st time seeing Ghost live. They remind me of the 2nd coming of King Diamond/Mercyful Fate ... Ghost isn't really breaking any new ground, but there's nothing wrong with that, as they're great at what they do.
> 
> *Currently watching the Power Metal episode of Metal Evolution* ... for those who have VH1 Classic ... tommorow night is the season finale focusing on *PROG METAL!!* They saved the best for last



That is why I looked into this thread...was wondering if anyone else has been watching this?  I have yet to see all the episodes but have tuned in when I can catch them.  LOVED the prog metal episode too.  Am proud of Yes, King Crimson, Gensis, who seemed to influence the newer bands, as I am a fan of the older prog bands (I know, I'm showing my age..which isn't 47 anymore!  )


----------



## Belle599

Yup, I've watched all the Metal Evolution episodes.  They air on MuchMoreMusic up here in Canada and the final prog metal (my favourite metal hehe) was aired a few weeks ago here.

I assume that all you folks have watched his film, Metal: A Headbanger's Journey?


----------



## metalis4ever

njmom47 said:


> That is why I looked into this thread...was wondering if anyone else has been watching this?  I have yet to see all the episodes but have tuned in when I can catch them.  LOVED the prog metal episode too.  Am proud of Yes, King Crimson, Gensis, who seemed to influence the newer bands, as I am a fan of the older prog bands (I know, I'm showing my age..which isn't 47 anymore!  )




I quite enjoyed the series, it wasn't perfect but it was a good overview of the basics  

The Prog Metal episode was one of the best episodes, listening to those bands there is no doubt that Yes and King Crimson in particular were major influences on Prog Metal, Genisis were as well I just have never really listened to them so I couldn't say for sure. I'll have to check them out sometime 



Belle599 said:


> Yup, I've watched all the Metal Evolution episodes.  They air on MuchMoreMusic up here in Canada and the final prog metal (my favourite metal hehe) was aired a few weeks ago here.
> 
> I assume that all you folks have watched his film, Metal: A Headbanger's Journey?



Prog Metal rules!!!! Do you like the bands Gordian Knot or Lydian Sea? Gordian Knot is a instrumental Prog Metal band, but are awesome!!! Lydian Sea are a US Prog Metal band that are ok, I quite enjoy them but they aren't for everyone...I've just been listening to those 2 bands a lot lately on spotify  

My all time favorite Prog Metal band has to be Fates Warning, "The Spectre Within" and  "Awaken the Guardian"  are two of my all time favorite albums. 

Yes, "Metal: A Headbanger's Journey" is excellent!!! As are Dunn's other films "Global Metal" , "Iron Maiden: Flight 666" and "Rush: Beyond The Lighted Stage". Out of those even though I love Maiden my favorite has to be "Global Metal" where he focuses on bands from the Middle East, Asia and South America. 

For people who enjoy Heavy Metal documentaries another good one is "Heavy Metal in Baghdad"


----------



## Mr Toad was Framed

metalis4ever said:


> Prog Metal rules!!!! Do you like the bands Gordian Knot or Lydian Sea? Gordian Knot is a instrumental Prog Metal band, but are awesome!!! Lydian Sea are a US Prog Metal band that are ok, I quite enjoy them but they aren't for everyone...I've just been listening to those 2 bands a lot lately on spotify



gordian knot is great, i dont think he plays with them anymore but pretty much anything sean reinert is a part of is good stuff. this makes me want to dig out my old aghora and aeon spoke albums


----------



## metalis4ever

Anyone else pick up Iron Maiden tickets? or are going to pick up Maiden tickets?? I bought mine for the Massachusetts show yesterday !!!!! So excited for maiden live for the 9th time!!!


I have some awesome shows coming up over the next few months:

-Symphony X/ Iced Earth
-Paganfest III
-Rammstein
-Sabaton
-Alice Cooper / Iron Maiden


----------



## jog58

metalis4ever said:


> Anyone else pick up Iron Maiden tickets? or are going to pick up Maiden tickets?? I bought mine for the Massachusetts show yesterday !!!!! So excited for maiden live for the 9th time!!!
> 
> 
> I have some awesome shows coming up over the next few months:
> 
> -Symphony X/ Iced Earth
> -Paganfest III
> -Rammstein
> -Sabaton
> -Alice Cooper / Iron Maiden



Hey! I will be at all of those shows as well!   I'm so lame.


----------



## Tat2ddisneymom

metalis4ever said:


> Anyone else pick up Iron Maiden tickets? or are going to pick up Maiden tickets?? I bought mine for the Massachusetts show yesterday !!!!! So excited for maiden live for the 9th time!!!
> 
> 
> I have some awesome shows coming up over the next few months:
> 
> -Symphony X/ Iced Earth
> -Paganfest III
> -Rammstein
> -Sabaton
> -Alice Cooper / Iron Maiden



ME!  ME!  Okay, technically, my sister bought me one as a birthday gift, and I'll be headed to Virginia at the end of June.  I know I haven't been around for awhile.  In fact, I just had two brain surgeries last week.  However, I will still be taking my 19 year old son and his girlfriend to see Gwar on St. Patrick's day.  This should be interesting.


----------



## metalis4ever

Where did everyone go?? It's been rather quiet on here!!! I've seen some amazing shows since I last posted. 

Bands I've already seen this year, not all are Metal but most of them are: 

Tree/Honkeyball/Roadsaw/Space Humpin' 19.99/ Megadeth /Motorhead/Volbeat/Lacuna Coil/Iced Earth/Symphony X /Warbringer/Soulfly/Incite/Lody Kong/Wykkyd Wytch/Rammstein /Sabaton /Eclipse Eternal/Wolven Ancestry/The Way of Purity/Din Brad/Negura Bunget


Upcoming shows that I hope to hit: 

Alice Cooper / Iron Maiden... Definitely hitting this, tickets in hand already
Shockwave 2012 - Fear Factory / Voivod
The Iron Will Tour 2012 - Kataklysm / Fleshgod Apocalypse / Vital Remains
KREATOR / ACCEPT
Nightwish / Kamelot
DEVIN TOWNSEND PROJECT / KATATONIA/ Paradise Lost
KORPIKLAANI / Moonsorrow/ Tyr
EPICA / Alestorm


----------



## AWHOFAN

Last night Roger Waters The Wall for the second time. OMG great view.    Tonight ZZ Top.

Bonnaroo Alice Cooper first row on fence. Danzig first row fence Last Cares.  Beach Boys in the front pit, Avett Brothers front pitt. Phish with Kenny Rogers, Radiohead, Red Hot Chili Peppers.


----------



## metalis4ever

What's everyone been up to? Any good shows lately? 

I saw Havok and Skeletonwitch a couple weeks ago and they both were amazing!!! NO KARATE IN THE PIT!!!!!! haha

I may hit the Alestorm/Epica show tomorrow night in Worcester, Ma and I am definitely hitting the Dio Disciples show in Rhode Island in November...


----------



## AWHOFAN

Kiss and Motley Crue had a seat one section from the stage paid $40 for a $175 ticket.    The Who in Dec have a great seat.   Nov 10 Disney Symphony we had real bad seats behind the video screen. They called yesterday and upgrade us for free to Box Seats infront of the stage. Pixie Dust.


Was at WDW for Epcot 30 Stayed at PopHotel. Had a great time at Food and Wine. First and last time to do Mission Space. 2012


----------



## Dalamara

AWHOFAN said:
			
		

> Kiss and Motley Crue had a seat one section from the stage paid $40 for a $175 ticket.    The Who in Dec have a great seat.   Nov 10 Disney Symphony we had real bad seats behind the video screen. They called yesterday and upgrade us for free to Box Seats infront of the stage. Pixie Dust.
> 
> Was at WDW for Epcot 30 Stayed at PopHotel. Had a great time at Food and Wine. First and last time to do Mission Space. 2012




Oh man, I would FLIP if I had seats like that for Kiss!!!  Hope you had a blast!


----------



## MotifNumberOne

.


----------



## metalis4ever

Can't wait for Dio Disciples on Friday \m/ 

Has anyone else seen them?


----------



## metalis4ever

Anyone else going to Maryland Deathfest XI ? 

I am pumped for this show!!


----------



## umichigan10

I love Metallica (if you couldn't tell already) Megadeth, Slayer, Anthrax, Maiden, Pantera I could go on. 

I'm pretty sure a piece of my soul dies when I hear people going on about pop crap:sad2 such a shame what society thinks 'music' is


----------



## AWHOFAN

Drove to Lousiville KY from Nashville last Saturday to see THE WHO.  Seen in Nashville a few months ago.  Bought a great seat on Pete's  side. They are performing the whole version of Quadrophina.


I Am the Sea 



2.
 The Real Me 



3.
 Quadrophenia 



4.
 Cut My Hair 



5.
 The Punk and the Godfather 



6.
 I'm One 



7.
 The Dirty Jobs 

(Simon Townshend lead vocals)

8.
 Helpless Dancer 



9.
 Is It in My Head? 



10.
 I've Had Enough 



11.
 5:15 



12.
 Sea and Sand 



13.
 Drowned 



14.
 Bell Boy 



15.
 Doctor Jimmy 



16.
 The Rock 



17.
 Love, Reign O'er Me 

(followed by band introductions)

Encore:
 18.
 Who Are You 



19.
 Behind Blue Eyes 



20.
 Pinball Wizard 



21.
 Baba O'Riley 



22.
 Won't Get Fooled Again 



23.
 Tea & Theatre 

(Roger & Pete acoustic)


----------



## AWHOFAN

http://www.tennessean.com/article/2...aggregation&fb_aggregation_id=288381481237582 


I agree that a ticket to event you PLAN to attend and cannot is your ticket. I do not agree which you did not bring up when scalpers and ticket agents buy tickets they have no intention to go to the show is their ticket. They buy the max. I watched at the Ryman, the king pin give ten homeless people money to buy tickets. Eighty tickets were just sold out of 1298 seats. I was first in line and wanted one seat. I got two rows from the top in the balcony while the homeless scalpers were on the floor in first ten rows. This happens a lot.

The problem is quantity that blocks out regular fans from buying tickets. So the market rate is inflated for good seat compare to the box office rate. Your last paragraph sounds like you work with the secondary markets. So are you truly looking out for fan with tickets or ticket brokers?


----------



## AWHOFAN

Going to Bonnaroo this year.  I live about 40 miles away. I Each night I sleep in my own bed then go back for more.  Last year we saw from first row Alice Cooper and Danzig.  Any Metal bands on the list?

Bonnaroo 2013 Lineup I got my ticket.
	PAUL McCARTNEY (Will Be Great)
	Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers (Good sometimes)
	ZZ Top  (Real short set always)
	Billy Idol (Never Seen)
	Gov't Mule (Never Seen)
	Wilco (Never Seen)
	"Weird Al" Yankovic ( Great real fun)
	David Byrne & St. Vincent
	Daniel Tosh( Great funny)
	BJÖRK ( Sounds like Yoko Ono)
	WU-TANG CLAN ( ?)
	Mumford & Sons ( Overrate for big stage)
	Soul SuperJam ft. Jim James with John Oates, Zigaboo Modeliste, and Preservation Hall Jazz Band!
	Sam Bush & Del McCoury ( History of music)
	Dwight Yoakam ( Real Good )
	John McLaughlin and the 4th Dimension (Will be great)
	The Lumineers ( ?)
	R. Kelly ( Hate it)
	The National
	Pretty Lights
Passion Pit
	The xx
	Kendrick Lamar
	Grizzly Bear
	Animal Collective
	Of Monsters and Men
	Nas
	Beach House
	Macklemore & Ryan Lewis
	Cat Power
	Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeroes
	A$AP ROCKY
	Jim James
	Tame Impala
	Boys Noize
	Glen Hansard
	Loading...The Gaslight AnthemThe Gaslight Anthem
	Portugal. The Man
	Wolfgang Gartner
	Foals
	Porter Robinson
	Local Natives
	Matt & Kim
	Dirty Projectors
	Trombone Shorty
	Noam Pikelny & Friends
	Amadou & Mariam
	alt-j
	Father John Misty
	Baroness
	The Tallest Man on Earth
	Walk The Moon
	Preservation Hall Jazz Band
	A-Trak
	Earl Sweatshirt
	The Vaccines
	Paper Diamond
	Holy Ghost!
	Loading...Divine FitsDivine Fits
	Mike Birbiglia
	Purity Ring
	Swans
	Frank Turner
	Big K.R.I.T.
	Allen Stone
	Cults
	Lee Fields & the Expressions
	Fatoumata Diawara
	Two Gallants
	The Sheepdogs
	Four Tet
	Calexico
	JAPANDROIDS
	Loading...Death GripsDeath Grips
	Conspirator
	Wild Nothing
	Araabmuzik
	John Fullbright
	Django Django
	HAIM
	Killer Mike
	Ariel Pink's Haunted Graffiti
	Action Bronson
	Clockwork
	twenty | one | pilots
	Reptar
	DIIV
	Milo Greene
	Lord Huron
	Futurebirds
	Jason Isbell & the 400 Unit
	Charli XCX
	Jeff the Brotherhood
	Drew Holcomb and the Neighbors
	Sea Wolf
	JD McPherson
	Trixie Whitley
	Deap Vally
	Patrick Watson
	Nicki Bluhm & the Gramblers
	Loading...The StepkidsThe Stepkids
	Aoife O'Donovan
	Bombino
	Bernhoft
	Matthew E. White


----------



## AWHOFAN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7TlCLXnUBY


----------



## njmom47

AWHOFAN said:


> Drove to Lousiville KY from Nashville last Saturday to see THE WHO.  Seen in Nashville a few months ago.  Bought a great seat on Pete's  side. They are performing the whole version of Quadrophina.
> 
> 
> I Am the Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> The Real Me
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> Quadrophenia
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> Cut My Hair
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> The Punk and the Godfather
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> I'm One
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> The Dirty Jobs
> 
> (Simon Townshend lead vocals)
> 
> 8.
> Helpless Dancer
> 
> 
> 
> 9.
> Is It in My Head?
> 
> 
> 
> 10.
> I've Had Enough
> 
> 
> 
> 11.
> 5:15
> 
> 
> 
> 12.
> Sea and Sand
> 
> 
> 
> 13.
> Drowned
> 
> 
> 
> 14.
> Bell Boy
> 
> 
> 
> 15.
> Doctor Jimmy
> 
> 
> 
> 16.
> The Rock
> 
> 
> 
> 17.
> Love, Reign O'er Me
> 
> (followed by band introductions)
> 
> Encore:
> 18.
> Who Are You
> 
> 
> 
> 19.
> Behind Blue Eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 20.
> Pinball Wizard
> 
> 
> 
> 21.
> Baba O'Riley
> 
> 
> 
> 22.
> Won't Get Fooled Again
> 
> 
> 
> 23.
> Tea & Theatre
> 
> (Roger & Pete acoustic)



Quadrophenia is one of the most kick-*** movies/soundtracks ever!
I wanted to go see them this time around but alas, it just wasn't gonna happen.


----------



## metalis4ever

AWHOFAN said:


> Going to Bonnaroo this year.  I live about 40 miles away. I Each night I sleep in my own bed then go back for more.  Last year we saw from first row Alice Cooper and Danzig.  Any Metal bands on the list?
> 
> Bonnaroo 2013 Lineup I got my ticket.
> 	PAUL McCARTNEY (Will Be Great)
> 	Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers (Good sometimes)
> 	ZZ Top  (Real short set always)
> 	Billy Idol (Never Seen)
> 	Gov't Mule (Never Seen)
> 	Wilco (Never Seen)
> 	"Weird Al" Yankovic ( Great real fun)
> 	David Byrne & St. Vincent
> 	Daniel Tosh( Great funny)
> 	BJÖRK ( Sounds like Yoko Ono)
> 	WU-TANG CLAN ( ?)
> 	Mumford & Sons ( Overrate for big stage)
> 	Soul SuperJam ft. Jim James with John Oates, Zigaboo Modeliste, and Preservation Hall Jazz Band!
> 	Sam Bush & Del McCoury ( History of music)
> 	Dwight Yoakam ( Real Good )
> 	John McLaughlin and the 4th Dimension (Will be great)
> 	The Lumineers ( ?)
> 	R. Kelly ( Hate it)
> 	The National
> 	Pretty Lights
> Passion Pit
> 	The xx
> 	Kendrick Lamar
> 	Grizzly Bear
> 	Animal Collective
> 	Of Monsters and Men
> 	Nas
> 	Beach House
> 	Macklemore & Ryan Lewis
> 	Cat Power
> 	Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeroes
> 	A$AP ROCKY
> 	Jim James
> 	Tame Impala
> 	Boys Noize
> 	Glen Hansard
> 	Loading...The Gaslight AnthemThe Gaslight Anthem
> 	Portugal. The Man
> 	Wolfgang Gartner
> 	Foals
> 	Porter Robinson
> 	Local Natives
> 	Matt & Kim
> 	Dirty Projectors
> 	Trombone Shorty
> 	Noam Pikelny & Friends
> 	Amadou & Mariam
> 	alt-j
> 	Father John Misty
> 	Baroness
> 	The Tallest Man on Earth
> 	Walk The Moon
> 	Preservation Hall Jazz Band
> 	A-Trak
> 	Earl Sweatshirt
> 	The Vaccines
> 	Paper Diamond
> 	Holy Ghost!
> 	Loading...Divine FitsDivine Fits
> 	Mike Birbiglia
> 	Purity Ring
> 	Swans
> 	Frank Turner
> 	Big K.R.I.T.
> 	Allen Stone
> 	Cults
> 	Lee Fields & the Expressions
> 	Fatoumata Diawara
> 	Two Gallants
> 	The Sheepdogs
> 	Four Tet
> 	Calexico
> 	JAPANDROIDS
> 	Loading...Death GripsDeath Grips
> 	Conspirator
> 	Wild Nothing
> 	Araabmuzik
> 	John Fullbright
> 	Django Django
> 	HAIM
> 	Killer Mike
> 	Ariel Pink's Haunted Graffiti
> 	Action Bronson
> 	Clockwork
> 	twenty | one | pilots
> 	Reptar
> 	DIIV
> 	Milo Greene
> 	Lord Huron
> 	Futurebirds
> 	Jason Isbell & the 400 Unit
> 	Charli XCX
> 	Jeff the Brotherhood
> 	Drew Holcomb and the Neighbors
> 	Sea Wolf
> 	JD McPherson
> 	Trixie Whitley
> 	Deap Vally
> 	Patrick Watson
> 	Nicki Bluhm & the Gramblers
> 	Loading...The StepkidsThe Stepkids
> 	Aoife O'Donovan
> 	Bombino
> 	Bernhoft
> 	Matthew E. White



Cool, have fun.....

Baroness is the only Metal band I'm aware of that is playing Bonnaroo this year....Pretty sure that show is going to be their first show together as a band since being is a car crash that almost took their lives last year. 

But if you haven't listened to Baroness definitely check them out, they're  considered Progressive Sludge Metal. All of their albums are solid but my favorite is "Blue Record" (2009)


----------



## SurturRising

Just got the latest Baroness album a few weeks ago, not bad at all.

Just saw Testament a few weeks ago in Milwaukee. Killer show, played a great mix of new and old stuff. All the guys were in great form and was impressed with their live show.


----------



## metalis4ever

SurturRising said:


> Just got the latest Baroness album a few weeks ago, not bad at all.
> 
> Just saw Testament a few weeks ago in Milwaukee. Killer show, played a great mix of new and old stuff. All the guys were in great form and was impressed with their live show.



Awesome DIS name, Amon Amarth rules!!!

Yeah the new Baroness is pretty solid...

I saw that tour as well Overkill were so awesome and Testament killed it as always. I was also impressed by Flotsam and Jetsam. 

I'm so pumped for Maryland Deathfest XI in May \m/ 

Thursday, May 23

Abigail
Bolt Thrower 
Cobalt 
Deiphago
Evoken
Necropsy
Ufomammut

Friday, May 24

Ahumado Granujo
Ambassador Gun
Benediction 
Carcass 
Convulse 
Ingrowing 
Pelican 
Pig Destroyer 
Repulsion 
Righteous Pigs 

Saturday, May 25

Anhedonist
Antaeus 
Aosoth 
Asthma Castle
Broken Hope 
Down 
Ihsahn 
Iniquity 
Kommandant 
Loss
(the) Melvins
The Obsessed
Revenge 
Vinterland 
Weedeater 

Sunday, May 26

Ascension
Carpathian Forest 
Contrastic 
Cruciamentum
Exodus 
Glorior Belli
Gride 
Integrity 
Manilla Road 
Midnight
Pagan Altar 
Pentagram 
Speedwolf 
Sleep 
Venom


----------



## weegee91

Not so much a metalhead, but I couldn't find a punk thread and I figure punk is pretty "undisney" in general so I decided to post here. I listen to is all depending on my mood, sometimes pop punk like The Wonderyears, sometimes hardcore like Minor Threat or Flag, sometimes ska... it usually used to be ska like Reel Big Fish, Less than Jake or my favorite band Streetlight Manifesto. Basically I listen to anything fast.
I was a "metalhead" and am kinda sad to admit I was a maggot in high school, but I still like bands like God Forbid who are pretty awesome, I do listen to metal, but the fans are SCARY sometimes... lol. Anyway, glad to see not all Disney fans are into just pop cause my friend who likes Disney(but it a girl) was SO INTO Camp Rock and shes like... "you like disney... you have to like this" and I was like "this is horrible" so yeah, don't like that stuff.
One last thing before I post this long post... I do find it interesting that because I'm a Disney fan people expect me to like certain music... It makes some sense, but I don't get it.


----------



## guitarob

weegee91 said:


> Not so much a metalhead, but I couldn't find a punk thread and I figure punk is pretty "undisney" in general so I decided to post here. I listen to is all depending on my mood, sometimes pop punk like The Wonderyears, sometimes hardcore like Minor Threat or Flag, sometimes ska... it usually used to be ska like Reel Big Fish, Less than Jake or my favorite band Streetlight Manifesto. Basically I listen to anything fast.
> I was a "metalhead" and am kinda sad to admit I was a maggot in high school, but I still like bands like God Forbid who are pretty awesome, I do listen to metal, but the fans are SCARY sometimes... lol. Anyway, glad to see not all Disney fans are into just pop cause my friend who likes Disney(but it a girl) was SO INTO Camp Rock and shes like... "you like disney... you have to like this" and I was like "this is horrible" so yeah, don't like that stuff.
> One last thing before I post this long post... I do find it interesting that because I'm a Disney fan people expect me to like certain music... It makes some sense, but I don't get it.



I love me some Minor Threat!  I like a lot of punk in general, but Minor Threat is probably my fav punk band.


----------



## metalis4ever

weegee91 said:


> Not so much a metalhead, but I couldn't find a punk thread and I figure punk is pretty "undisney" in general so I decided to post here. I listen to is all depending on my mood, sometimes pop punk like The Wonderyears, sometimes hardcore like Minor Threat or Flag, sometimes ska... it usually used to be ska like Reel Big Fish, Less than Jake or my favorite band Streetlight Manifesto. Basically I listen to anything fast.
> I was a "metalhead" and am kinda sad to admit I was a maggot in high school, but I still like bands like God Forbid who are pretty awesome, I do listen to metal, but the fans are SCARY sometimes... lol. Anyway, glad to see not all Disney fans are into just pop cause my friend who likes Disney(but it a girl) was SO INTO Camp Rock and shes like... "you like disney... you have to like this" and I was like "this is horrible" so yeah, don't like that stuff.
> One last thing before I post this long post... I do find it interesting that because I'm a Disney fan people expect me to like certain music... It makes some sense, but I don't get it.



Minor Threat are awesome!! I never got into ska although I used to enjoy Mephiskapheles but haven't listened to them since the 90's....I enjoy other Punk too like Eddie and the Louvers, Darkbuster, The Briggs, Born to Lose, The Generators and Whiskey Rebels to name a few

What's scary about Metal fans??? I've been listening to Metal since 1988 when older kids in the neighborhood gave me some Metal tapes for my 8th birthday and have never found Metal fans to be scary.  

Disney and Metal definitely go together unless of course you are Exodus, for some reason they are banned from playing on Disney property


----------



## guitarob

metalis4ever said:


> Minor Threat are awesome!! I never got into ska although I used to enjoy Mephiskapheles but haven't listened to them since the 90's....I enjoy other Punk too like Eddie and the Louvers, Darkbuster, The Briggs, Born to Lose, The Generators and Whiskey Rebels to name a few
> 
> What's scary about Metal fans??? I've been listening to Metal since 1988 when older kids in the neighborhood gave me some Metal tapes for my 8th birthday and have never found Metal fans to be scary.
> 
> Disney and Metal definitely go together unless of course you are Exodus, for some reason they are banned from playing on Disney property



I find the current generation of metal fans to be scary as well. I've been in my share of notable pits, Slayer, Deicide and Cannibal Corpse come to mind as particularly rough ones, but I wouldn't touch a pit today. Granted, I'm a little older now and wouldn't do it anyway, but I think teenage me would think twice about it as well. We used to have fun and bang each other up a little bit, but it seems like the goal today is to do actual damage to each other, and that... is kind of scary. Wall of death anyone?  Nothankyou.


----------



## weegee91

All I know is I went to the first Rockstar Mayhem Fest when I was probably about 14, this giant dude just ran into the pit and started punching people in the face and I was like "that's not cool" and I got out quickly. I think the main issue are the metalcore kids... I went to a pop ska show once, Suburban Legends if anyone knows them... they play at Disneyland all the time. Anyway I LOVE THEM... semi guilty pleasure, but one of my favorite bands. Anyway they were in a showcase for California local OC bands at... I think Chain Reaction and they had a fun skank circle going on... and this kid wearing an Asking Alexandria shirt came in and just started owning people... you never fight in a skank pit, unheard of. There are a lot more of these people at metal shows because my generation has turned metal into "bro metal" and stuff like that. Also Slipknot fans are scary. I mean at least at a punk show some damage get's done, but part of punk is unity... that kind of stuff, but I feel like bro "metalheads" are just drunk teens who want to fight. I mean, there are some people like that in punk which i why even though I love Minor Threat I tend to avoid straightedge shows... I drink on occasion and do... a few other things, but nothing too hardcore and I like pushing people around, I don't want to get punched in the face, EVER. But yay... cool to see more punks that like Disney... and cool metalheads are awesome, most of my friends are thrashheads... I'm just the odd person who likes ska and punk in my group of friends.


----------



## metalis4ever

guitarob said:


> I find the current generation of metal fans to be scary as well. I've been in my share of notable pits, Slayer, Deicide and Cannibal Corpse come to mind as particularly rough ones, but I wouldn't touch a pit today. Granted, I'm a little older now and wouldn't do it anyway, but I think teenage me would think twice about it as well. We used to have fun and bang each other up a little bit, but it seems like the goal today is to do actual damage to each other, and that... is kind of scary. Wall of death anyone?  Nothankyou.





weegee91 said:


> All I know is I went to the first Rockstar Mayhem Fest when I was probably about 14, this giant dude just ran into the pit and started punching people in the face and I was like "that's not cool" and I got out quickly. I think the main issue are the metalcore kids... I went to a pop ska show once, Suburban Legends if anyone knows them... they play at Disneyland all the time. Anyway I LOVE THEM... semi guilty pleasure, but one of my favorite bands. Anyway they were in a showcase for California local OC bands at... I think Chain Reaction and they had a fun skank circle going on... and this kid wearing an Asking Alexandria shirt came in and just started owning people... you never fight in a skank pit, unheard of. There are a lot more of these people at metal shows because my generation has turned metal into "bro metal" and stuff like that. Also Slipknot fans are scary. I mean at least at a punk show some damage get's done, but part of punk is unity... that kind of stuff, but I feel like bro "metalheads" are just drunk teens who want to fight. I mean, there are some people like that in punk which i why even though I love Minor Threat I tend to avoid straightedge shows... I drink on occasion and do... a few other things, but nothing too hardcore and I like pushing people around, I don't want to get punched in the face, EVER. But yay... cool to see more punks that like Disney... and cool metalheads are awesome, most of my friends are thrashheads... I'm just the odd person who likes ska and punk in my group of friends.




That's because Wall of Death isn't Metal nor is the Mayhem Rockstar Festival so you have a mixture of fans that don't know how to handle themselves in the Pit.....But you nailed it the Metalcore, Crabcore, Deathcore, Post Hardcore aka the tight jeans flat brim hat wearing hipsters are the problem....They don't know how to respect others...

I'm going to the Maryland Deathfest in May which is 4 straight days of Metal and I won't think twice about being in that Pit because not 1 single person will purposely get hurt and if anyone throws punches it will quickly be policed by everyone else, if someone falls they will be picked up and dusted off, the way it should be...There won't be a single wall of death....


----------



## cygnusx1jg

I'm more into the Progressive Metal/Rock bands---Rush, Dream Theater, Queensryche, Trivium, Opeth, Coheed and Cambria, Symphony X, Sonata Arctica, and older stuff of Saga, Genesis, Yes, Pink Floyd, Metallica, Deep Purple and Black Sabbath.

Very happy that today, 4/18/13, Rush is being inducted into The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.  Long overdue.  If you haven't listened to their latest, Clockwork Angels, then I suggest you get it.  Amazing that these guys can still bring it.


----------



## guitarob

cygnusx1jg said:


> I'm more into the Progressive Metal/Rock bands---Rush, Dream Theater, Queensryche, Trivium, Opeth, Coheed and Cambria, Symphony X, Sonata Arctica, and older stuff of Saga, Genesis, Yes, Pink Floyd, Metallica, Deep Purple and Black Sabbath.
> 
> Very happy that today, 4/18/13, Rush is being inducted into The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.  Long overdue.  If you haven't listened to their latest, Clockwork Angels, then I suggest you get it.  Amazing that these guys can still bring it.



It's about damn time for Rush!!!  Maybe Dream Theater will get there eventually, but that's probably unlikely. Dream Theater is my all time favorite band.  I can't wait for the new blu-ray to come out next month!!


----------



## metalis4ever

cygnusx1jg said:


> I'm more into the Progressive Metal/Rock bands---Rush, Dream Theater, Queensryche, Trivium, Opeth, Coheed and Cambria, Symphony X, Sonata Arctica, and older stuff of Saga, Genesis, Yes, Pink Floyd, Metallica, Deep Purple and Black Sabbath.
> 
> Very happy that today, 4/18/13, Rush is being inducted into The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.  Long overdue.  If you haven't listened to their latest, Clockwork Angels, then I suggest you get it.  Amazing that these guys can still bring it.



Love all of those bands!! 

I'm sure you know these bands but if not check them out: 

Anubis Gate, Pagan's Mind, Cloudscape, Vanden Plas, Aeon Zen, Seventh Wonder, Royal Hunt, Andromeda, Circus Maximus, Elegy, Myrath, Star One, DGM, Threshold and Shadow Gallery

I know it's about time Rush got inducted!!!


----------



## Brocktoon

Finally got to watch Rush's Hall of Fame induction on youtube. I thought Grohl's speech was great ... spoken like a true fan. I just couldn't figure out if Alex was giving the finger to the Hall of Fame thing ... or just being quirky Alex?

Rush has always been one of my alltime faves. Although I celebrate thier entire catalog (Office Space ref), my favorite run is Caress of Steel through the 1st 1/2 of Moving Pictures ... Camera Eye, Witch Hunt, and Vital Signs would have been better off on Signals as far as I'm concerned.

My tastes are always bouncing around from metal and prog and anything eclectic. Recently I've been immersed more in prog with the recent Steve Wilson, Spock's Beard, and Amplifier releases. All are very solid works. I've started getting back into Diablo Swing Orchesta again though, which is starting to steer me back to a metal mindset ...


----------



## metalis4ever

Brocktoon said:


> Finally got to watch Rush's Hall of Fame induction on youtube. I thought Grohl's speech was great ... spoken like a true fan. I just couldn't figure out if Alex was giving the finger to the Hall of Fame thing ... or just being quirky Alex?
> 
> Rush has always been one of my alltime faves. Although I celebrate thier entire catalog (Office Space ref), my favorite run is Caress of Steel through the 1st 1/2 of Moving Pictures ... Camera Eye, Witch Hunt, and Vital Signs would have been better off on Signals as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> My tastes are always bouncing around from metal and prog and anything eclectic. Recently I've been immersed more in prog with the recent Steve Wilson, Spock's Beard, and Amplifier releases. All are very solid works. I've started getting back into Diablo Swing Orchesta again though, which is starting to steer me back to a metal mindset ...



I haven't had the chance to watch the induction ceremony yet...again just glad Rush is finally getting the recognition they deserve. 

I love Diablo Swing Orchestra and Avant-garde Metal in general...since you like them you should check out the bands Unexpect , Transcending Bizarre? and RAM-ZET.


----------



## AWHOFAN

Good show but to much new music. Did play Limelight for the first time this year. Also went to Jimmy Buffet this week. Both concert I bought ticket out front for less than $50 and was less than 20 rows from the stage.

Set One
 1.
 Subdivisions 



2.
 The Big Money 



3.
 Force Ten 



4.
 Grand Designs 



5.
 Limelight 



6.
 Territories 



7.
 The Analog Kid 



8.
 Bravado 



9.
 Where's My Thing? 

(Drum Solo 1)

10.
 Far Cry 



Set Two, with Clockwork Angels String Ensemble
 11.
 Caravan 



12.
 Clockwork Angels 



13.
 The Anarchist 



14.
 Carnies 



15.
 The Wreckers 



16.
 Headlong Flight 

(Drum Solo 2)

17.
 Halo Effect 

(Alex Lifeson Guitar Solo Intro)

18.
 Seven Cities of Gold 



19.
 The Garden 



20.
 Manhattan Project 



21.
 Drum Solo 

(The Percussor)

22.
 Red Sector A 



23.
 YYZ 



24.
 The Spirit of Radio 

(Without string ensemble)

Encore:
 25.
 Tom Sawyer 



26.
 2112 Part I: Overture 



27.
 2112 Part II: The Temples of Syrinx 



28.
 2112 Part VII: Grand Finale


----------



## AWHOFAN

Iron Maiden Megadeth in Nashville Sept 2013 . General mission floor.


----------



## metalis4ever

Not a bad Rush set but like you said too much new music



AWHOFAN said:


> Iron Maiden Megadeth in Nashville Sept 2013 . General mission floor.



Woah! Wait...What?  Are they playing together???? If so is the stage big enough for the egos of Bruce and Dave?


----------



## lizloph

Best vacation to Orlando I ever had was a Disney/universal split trip where I saw Between the buried and me & dream theater.  Subbing.


----------



## metalis4ever

lizloph said:


> Best vacation to Orlando I ever had was a Disney/universal split trip where I saw Between the buried and me & dream theater.  Subbing.



Awesome!! I love Dream Theater live....

The only shows I've seen at House of Blues DTD were way back in 1999 when I participated in the Disney College Program. 

- Meshuggah, Sick of it All and Slayer
- Sepultura
- Slash's Snakepit


----------



## MaggotStitch

Been a metalhead for a good majority of my life. My favorite band has to be Slipknot. I have seen them live and met them twice! The last show i attended was Lamb of God with In Flames opening. I have been to many many shows and this was one of the best i have ever been to! I'm seeing KoRn (Head is back in the band) for the second time this Wednesday. Have you seen the line up for Mayhem Fest this year? Bodom, Amon Amarth, Machine Head, Bohemoth and many other kickass bands. Toss in Rob Zombie and Five Finger Death Punch for the mainstage and you have the greatest damn thing EVER! Throw in the meet and greets and i can die happy! 

When it comes to Disney, its a part of me. My first trip to Walt Disney World was in 1991 thanks to the Make A Wish Foundation. Been back 3 more times (1995, 2000 and 2004). I miss it quite a bit haha. My favorite Disney movie is The Lion King. I am not into the whole Princess or Cars stuff at all. anyway if anyone wishes to talk to me i have Skype. its MaggotStitch.


----------



## metalis4ever

MaggotStitch said:


> Been a metalhead for a good majority of my life. My favorite band has to be Slipknot. I have seen them live and met them twice! The last show i attended was Lamb of God with In Flames opening. I have been to many many shows and this was one of the best i have ever been to! I'm seeing KoRn (Head is back in the band) for the second time this Wednesday. Have you seen the line up for Mayhem Fest this year? Bodom, Amon Amarth, Machine Head, Bohemoth and many other kickass bands. Toss in Rob Zombie and Five Finger Death Punch for the mainstage and you have the greatest damn thing EVER! Throw in the meet and greets and i can die happy!
> 
> When it comes to Disney, its a part of me. My first trip to Walt Disney World was in 1991 thanks to the Make A Wish Foundation. Been back 3 more times (1995, 2000 and 2004). I miss it quite a bit haha. My favorite Disney movie is The Lion King. I am not into the whole Princess or Cars stuff at all. anyway if anyone wishes to talk to me i have Skype. its MaggotStitch.



I'm going to Mayhem Fest this year mainly for Behemoth and Amon Amarth. It'll be fun seeing machine Head again live for the first time in a LONG time. I saw them close to a dozen times back int he 90's, the problem I have with that band is that they haven't been the same since Logan Mader left. Children of Bodom are always great live, another band I've seen close to 10 times live but not since 2006.


----------



## NY Disney fan

RIP Jeff Hanneman.


----------



## Montyrob

Just got 10th row tix for Giganfest this year, finally can cross off Megadeth from the big 4 to see list

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## metalis4ever

NY Disney fan said:


> RIP Jeff Hanneman.







Montyrob said:


> Just got 10th row tix for Giganfest this year, finally can cross off Megadeth from the big 4 to see list
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Awesome!! I've seen Megadeth live 8 times since 1996, they are awesome live. Enjoy!!  


I'm crossing a few bands off my bands to see live list next week at Maryland Deathfest : Venom, Manilla Road, Pentagram and Sacred Reich....so pumped!!!!

After next week I'll I only have 3 bands left on the list two of which will never happen - Dark Angel, Metal Church and Mercyful Fate


----------



## Montyrob

Saw Dark Angel and Metal Church, highly doubt I'll ever get to see the King though

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Montyrob

Oh and is your handle take from Primal Fear?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## metalis4ever

Montyrob said:


> Saw Dark Angel and Metal Church, highly doubt I'll ever get to see the King though
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



So jealous!!! Metal Church still tours but clearly not with David Wayne so I still may be able to see them at some point but I doubt Dark Angel will ever reunite..



Montyrob said:


> Oh and is your handle take from Primal Fear?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Yes it is....love Primal Fear


----------



## Montyrob

I met David at a back then porno stand in Hollywood  (89) with Lars Ulrich, I still have the autograph that Lars signed on a paper bag for me lol

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## metalis4ever

Montyrob said:


> I met David at a back then porno stand in Hollywood  (89) with Lars Ulrich, I still have the autograph that Lars signed on a paper bag for me lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



That's awesome!!! 

I came of age like 8 -10 years too late, I started getting into Metal when I was 8 years old (1988), I wish I was 16 or 18 at that time. I missed out on seeing a lot of Bands live because my Parents didn't let me attend any shows until I was 12, my first show ever was Guns N' Rose and Metallica at the old Foxboro Stadium.  Since 1992 I've been lucky enough to have seen over 400 bands live and counting, can't wait to see Venom, Pentagram and Sacred Reich for the first time ever at Maryland Deathfest next week!!!


----------



## HaileyMack

Wow!!! What an awesome place for a metal thread \m/

Really wish I could have gone to MDF this year. What a sick lineup with bolt thrower, pig destroyer, venom, sleep, cobalt, aosoth and others. It is sad the cut Venom short for those lucky enough to see them.

Got a lot of cool shows lined up Napalm death next week, Ghost for the second time this year (this time with Skeletonwitch), Sabbath, Behemoth/Amon Amarth and of course Baroness  right before taking the kids to WDW so I don't feel too bad.

Finding this thread made my day!!!


----------



## metalis4ever

HaileyMack said:


> Wow!!! What an awesome place for a metal thread \m/
> 
> Really wish I could have gone to MDF this year. What a sick lineup with bolt thrower, pig destroyer, venom, sleep, cobalt, aosoth and others. It is sad the cut Venom short for those lucky enough to see them.
> 
> Got a lot of cool shows lined up Napalm death next week, Ghost for the second time this year (this time with Skeletonwitch), Sabbath, Behemoth/Amon Amarth and of course Baroness  right before taking the kids to WDW so I don't feel too bad.
> 
> Finding this thread made my day!!!



Awesome!!! How was Napalm Death? I missed that show here because I was in Disneyland when they came through Boston.....


----------



## HaileyMack

metalis4ever said:


> Awesome!!! How was Napalm Death? I missed that show here because I was in Disneyland when they came through Boston.....



They were great as always and real cool guys. Barney and Danny were hanging out after their set and just socializing with everyone like normal guys, not rock stars. The entire lineup for the show was great. Black Anvil and Immolation killed it, Magrudergrind and Cannibal Corpse were great, and Napalm Death never disappoints. If you have not heard the new Immolation, go buy it. It is my favorite album of the year so far.


----------



## Montyrob

Saw Drowning Pool on Sat (I know not über metal but it was a show) needless to say I got into it with their ******* tour manager over filming and I thought one of the opening bands on tour with them Eye Empire was better than DP

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## metalis4ever

Montyrob said:


> Saw Drowning Pool on Sat (I know not über metal but it was a show) needless to say I got into it with their ******* tour manager over filming and I thought one of the opening bands on tour with them Eye Empire was better than DP
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Yeah bands are all about not taping their shows lately....I had a guy come up to me the last time I saw Sabaton but he respectfully asked me to stop filming after I finished the one song. I figured that was fair enough, but if that guy came at you rude "you should have been like come on man it's Drowning Pool we're not talking high profile here, you should want me to spread their music". 

My next show is Mayhem Festival 

Pumped about seeing:

Machine Head for the 7th time but the first time since 2003
Children of Bodom for the 8th time
Amon Amarth for the 5th time
Rob Zombie for the 4th time but the first since 2000


----------



## Montyrob

I've got Gigantour next on July 6th 30 mins from the house, 10th row center. Look on YouTube for Montyrob, and you can see why I was surprised he bothered me, I was near the back with the seats so it was nothing close up, and yes they need promotion because a lot of people didn't know Drowning has another new singer..

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## HaileyMack

Glad we don't have issues with recording here. I have never seen anyone stopped from recording thankfully. 

I am going to the mayhem fest also but I am bummed about behemoth dropping off the tour. I missed them last year on the decibel fest but heard the were awesome.


----------



## Montyrob

They frisked me for mayhem last year but thought my video recorder was my phone lol so I got a few vids of anthrax, slayer and Slipknot, Mushroomhead was the coolest ever recording, members took my cam that I put on a short tripod and walked around recording each other then gave it right back

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## metalis4ever

HaileyMack said:


> Glad we don't have issues with recording here. I have never seen anyone stopped from recording thankfully.
> 
> I am going to the mayhem fest also but I am bummed about behemoth dropping off the tour. I missed them last year on the decibel fest but heard the were awesome.



Yeah wicked bummed about Behemoth....thankfully I've been lucky enough to have seen them 5 times...

Have they announce a replacement for Behemoth? 

I'm excited to see Children of Bodom for the first time since 2006, their new album "Halo of Blood" is a return to form. Bodom are back!!!!


----------



## HaileyMack

Montyrob said:


> They frisked me for mayhem last year but thought my video recorder was my phone lol so I got a few vids of anthrax, slayer and Slipknot, Mushroomhead was the coolest ever recording, members took my cam that I put on a short tripod and walked around recording each other then gave it right back
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



That is pretty freaking cool of them Montyrob. I love when bands do stuff like that!!!  I am going to check out your YouTube stuff tonight.

I haven't heard the new Children of Bodom yet but heard it is pretty good. Right now I am listening to the new Sabbath album and not sure what to make of it. It is really good and Rick Rubin did a great job producing it but the drums sound stiff without Bill Ward. I think the drumming diminishes the groove a little. Still can't wait to see them. The last time was with Pantera during the first reunion

So far I haven't seen anything about a replacement for Behemoth. I hope they get another blackened metal band like Belphegor or Watain as a replacement.


----------



## AWHOFAN

http://www.setlist.fm/setlist/megadeth/2013/bridgestone-arena-nashville-tn-73c65e61.html      Last night Megadeth in Nashville


----------



## AWHOFAN

Nashville Iron Maiden and Megadeth Sept 5th 2013. Had a great seat beside the stage.  Was a good show that covers all their albums. Lots of Eddie and pyro and yes it was loud. 
   Seen Maiden July 10, 1981 on the Killers tour open for Judas Priest, Whitesnake from first row at the Fox Theater in Atlanta. Meet Maiden and got their autographs on my Killers album even has Clive & Paul 1981.  Loudest concert I ever heard, ears were ringing three days latter. Seen Maiden on Trooper tour and a few other times.  
   Seen a one off Megadeth show with Metallica at Milton Keynes England. From the front pitch.   

1.	Doctor Doctor Play Video 
(UFO song) 
1.	Moonchild Play Video 
2.	Can I Play with Madness Play Video 
3.	The Prisoner Play Video 
4.	2 Minutes to Midnight Play Video 
5.	Afraid to Shoot Strangers Play Video 
6.	The Trooper Play Video 
7.	The Number of the Beast Play Video 
8.	Phantom of the Opera Play Video 
9.	Run to the Hills Play Video 
10.	Wasted Years Play Video 
11.	Seventh Son of a Seventh Son Play Video 
12.	The Clairvoyant Play Video 
13.	Fear of the Dark Play Video 
14.	Iron Maiden Play Video 
15.	Encore:
14.	Churchill's Speech Play Video 
15.	Aces High Play Video 
16.	The Evil That Men Do Play Video 
17.	Running Free Play Video 
18.	Always Look on the Bright Side of Life Play Video


----------



## maddhatir

Just when we thought HOB in Orlando gave up on the really good shows......

AMON AMARTH
MONDAY, JANUARY 27 2014
HOUSE OF BLUES
ORLANDO, FL, UNITED STATES

Thank god they are coming back to the US to do some small shows.
http://amonamarth.com/tour/

That's all for now. Adios.


----------



## metalis4ever

maddhatir said:


> Just when we thought HOB in Orlando gave up on the really good shows......
> 
> AMON AMARTH
> MONDAY, JANUARY 27 2014
> HOUSE OF BLUES
> ORLANDO, FL, UNITED STATES
> 
> Thank god they are coming back to the US to do some small shows.
> http://amonamarth.com/tour/
> 
> That's all for now. Adios.




YES!!!!!!! I can't wait for the show at the House of Blues in Boston!!!! Although they have a no moshing rule which is going to be impossible to maintain through the Skeletonwitch set never mind when Amon Amarth takes the stage....

Enslaved and Skeletonwitch are perfect bands to tour with Amon Amarth I've seen all 3 bands several times live can't wait to see them all in one night....The only band that would make this bill even better would be Sabaton, maybe on the next US Tour \m/  \m/


----------



## JTdisneyfan

Love them all especially Stone Sour/Slipnot and Avenged 7 fold. I'm also a big Seather fan. Does anyone know if there are any good shows around Disney10/14-10/20.


----------



## metalis4ever

JTdisneyfan said:


> Love them all especially Stone Sour/Slipnot and Avenged 7 fold. I'm also a big Seather fan. Does anyone know if there are any good shows around Disney10/14-10/20.




Night Ranger are playing Eat to the Beat at Epcot October 18


----------



## HaileyMack

metalis4ever said:


> YES!!!!!!! I can't wait for the show at the House of Blues in Boston!!!! Although they have a no moshing rule which is going to be impossible to maintain through the Skeletonwitch set never mind when Amon Amarth takes the stage....  Enslaved and Skeletonwitch are perfect bands to tour with Amon Amarth I've seen all 3 bands several times live can't wait to see them all in one night....The only band that would make this bill even better would be Sabaton, maybe on the next US Tour \m/  \m/



Can't wait to see them in Nov. They got screwed on the Mayhem. Fest. The volume was turned down so they wouldn't upstage the headliners and they only got to play for 20 min.


----------



## metalis4ever

HaileyMack said:


> Can't wait to see them in Nov. They got screwed on the Mayhem. Fest. The volume was turned down so they wouldn't upstage the headliners and they only got to play for 20 min.



Yeah that was absurd, the stage set was amazing though!! I was at the Mayhem in Mass only for Amon Amarth and went insane during the entire set and all the Posers around me just looked on in horror haha 

I can't wait for the show in February!!!! 

I'm seeing Trivium/Devildriver this weekend, I haven't seen Trivium live since 2005 and mainly going because a couple buddies wanted to go so it should be fun 

Then in October I'm going to a few shows ...Watain/In Solitude and The Black Dahlia Murder/Skeletonwitch

November - High on Fire / Kvelertak


----------



## Montyrob

Mushroomhead for me tomorrow night !

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## AWHOFAN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVHSM5CYirI

Slash Guns N Roses play guitar on Phineas and Ferb.


----------



## AWHOFAN

Night Ranger are playing Eat to the Beat at Epcot October 18.  Seen with Ian Gillan Black Sabbath from 3rd row in Atlanta. The Stonehenge tour.  Got metal guitar pick from Jeff Watson of Night Ranger. Seen on 7 Wishes tour and few other times. Meet them and got almost all there albums signed from 7 Wishes on back.


----------



## HaileyMack

metalis4ever said:


> Yeah that was absurd, the stage set was amazing though!! I was at the Mayhem in Mass only for Amon Amarth and went insane during the entire set and all the Posers around me just looked on in horror haha  I can't wait for the show in February!!!!  I'm seeing Trivium/Devildriver this weekend, I haven't seen Trivium live since 2005 and mainly going because a couple buddies wanted to go so it should be fun   Then in October I'm going to a few shows ...Watain/In Solitude and The Black Dahlia Murder/Skeletonwitch  November - High on Fire / Kvelertak



Just saw Carcass last week, they were amazing... If they are playing up in MA you must see them, they are still brutal.

I am seeing Watain next week...they are one if my favorite bands to see live, I can't wait. After that is Morbid Angel until Amon Amarth in Feb and then first time to MDF!!! I can't wait to see Asphyx, Candlemass, Nocturnus, Taake and Uncle Acid  among others


----------



## metalis4ever

HaileyMack said:


> Just saw Carcass last week, they were amazing... If they are playing up in MA you must see them, they are still brutal.
> 
> I am seeing Watain next week...they are one if my favorite bands to see live, I can't wait. After that is Morbid Angel until Amon Amarth in Feb and then first time to MDF!!! I can't wait to see Asphyx, Candlemass, Nocturnus, Taake and Uncle Acid  among others



I saw Carcass at MDF last year!! They stole the show!!!

I fully intend on going to MDF again this year, it was such a blast!! They are running it in a new venue this year which will be good, last year getting in through security was rough because there were far too many fans for the venue. 

The lineup for MDF last year was sick but this year looks even better, they had me at Candlemass.


----------



## HaileyMack

Saw Watain last night and it was one of the best shows ever. Even with the place only 2/3 filled, the whole crowd went nuts!!!

On a different sad note, anyone hoping to catch Skeletonwitch on the Amon Amarth tour when it hits HOB is out of luck. Metal Sucks is reporting that Disney won't let them play on the bill with Amon Amarth and Enslaved. I don't know how Disney chooses which bands to ban but this one makes no sense.


----------



## Montyrob

There was an article on facebook yesterday that showed gang members wearing Skeletonwitch t-shirts

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## HaileyMack

Montyrob said:


> There was an article on facebook yesterday that showed gang members wearing Skeletonwitch t-shirts  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I saw the article and it is sad that a picture from El Salvador can get you banned.


----------



## HaileyMack

metalis4ever said:


> I saw Carcass at MDF last year!! They stole the show!!!  I fully intend on going to MDF again this year, it was such a blast!! They are running it in a new venue this year which will be good, last year getting in through security was rough because there were far too many fans for the venue.  The lineup for MDF last year was sick but this year looks even better, they had me at Candlemass.



As if it couldn't get better....

My Dying Bride and Pungent Stench  have just been announced. I wonder if they are actually going to get King Diamond this year?


----------



## metalis4ever

HaileyMack said:


> Saw Watain last night and it was one of the best shows ever. Even with the place only 2/3 filled, the whole crowd went nuts!!!
> 
> On a different sad note, anyone hoping to catch Skeletonwitch on the Amon Amarth tour when it hits HOB is out of luck. Metal Sucks is reporting that Disney won't let them play on the bill with Amon Amarth and Enslaved. I don't know how Disney chooses which bands to ban but this one makes no sense.



Yeah!! How awesome was that show? In Solitude were amazing and Watain destroyed life as always. 

That sucks about Skeletonwitch!!!!! I'm seeing them in Providence next weekend on their own tour and then again in Boston in Feb when they come around with Ensalved and Amon Amarth. 



Montyrob said:


> There was an article on facebook yesterday that showed gang members wearing Skeletonwitch t-shirts
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



SMH that is pretty ridiculous. 



HaileyMack said:


> As if it couldn't get better....
> 
> My Dying Bride and Pungent Stench  have just been announced. I wonder if they are actually going to get King Diamond this year?



I know!!!!!!! I can't wait for MDF if they are able to get King Diamond I may weep openly. 

I only have 3 bands on my must see but have never seen live list, 2 of which will never happen. 

1. King Diamond or Mercyful Fate .....At this point I'm not picky I'll take either

2. Metal Church....This could happen with the new lead singer but not David Wayne, since sadly Wayne has passed. 

3. Dark Angel....They split up in 1992 and will likely never reform.


----------



## HaileyMack

metalis4ever said:


> Yeah!! How awesome was that show? In Solitude were amazing and Watain destroyed life as always.  That sucks about Skeletonwitch!!!!! I'm seeing them in Providence next weekend on their own tour and then again in Boston in Feb when they come around with Ensalved and Amon Amarth.  SMH that is pretty ridiculous.   I know!!!!!!! I can't wait for MDF if they are able to get King Diamond I may weep openly.  I only have 3 bands on my must see but have never seen live list, 2 of which will never happen.  1. King Diamond or Mercyful Fate .....At this point I'm not picky I'll take either  2. Metal Church....This could happen with the new lead singer but not David Wayne, since sadly Wayne has passed.  3. Dark Angel....They split up in 1992 and will likely never reform.



Actually... Dark Angel reformed and are touring next year so you are in luck.


----------



## Son of Gadsden

I love just about all of it. 

Avenged Sevenfold (pre-Nightmare), Haste the Day, MyChildren MyBride, Texas in July (even played it at our wedding!), A Day to Remember, Emmure, the Acacia Strain, Oh Sleeper, Underoath, Crown the Empire, Slipknot, Beneath the Sky, My Hero Is Me, Protest the Hero, NEW Attack Attack, Capture the Crown...the list goes on and on. Also like the old stuff like Pantera that everyone likes, of course.

Feel like I've been in bands for about every subgenre of metal I can imagine. It's just about all good. Only bands I can't get into are the techno-metal bands that are coming out lately. I just feel like the techno is just a buzzkill.


----------



## metalis4ever

HaileyMack said:


> Actually... Dark Angel reformed and are touring next year so you are in luck.



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HaileyMack

metalis4ever said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dark Angel and Triptykon confirmed for MDF!!!!!


----------



## metalis4ever

HaileyMack said:


> Dark Angel and Triptykon confirmed for MDF!!!!!



I HEARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

So amazing....I absolutely love Dark Angel \m/


----------



## HaileyMack

MDF is sick!!! Wish I could post video of the awesome bands!!!! At the gates, Ruins of Beverast, Coffins, MGLA, Bolzer, Diocletian, Misery Index, Dark Angel, Pseudogod and Inquisition all killed it!!! Can't wait for My Dying Bride, Ulcerate and Immolation later on!!!!


----------



## nealfreakinporter

Know and at one point or another have enjoyed all the bands you listed.  These days I'm less into metal, but am still a massive fan of Deftones and Norma Jean.  Those are two bands I simply can't stop listening too.  Us Disney nerds who also partake in heavy music exist!


----------



## Skynyrdfanforever

Son of Gadsden said:


> I love just about all of it.  Avenged Sevenfold (pre-Nightmare), Haste the Day, MyChildren MyBride, Texas in July (even played it at our wedding!), A Day to Remember, Emmure, the Acacia Strain, Oh Sleeper, Underoath, Crown the Empire, Slipknot, Beneath the Sky, My Hero Is Me, Protest the Hero, NEW Attack Attack, Capture the Crown...the list goes on and on. Also like the old stuff like Pantera that everyone likes, of course.  Feel like I've been in bands for about every subgenre of metal I can imagine. It's just about all good. Only bands I can't get into are the techno-metal bands that are coming out lately. I just feel like the techno is just a buzzkill.


how about KISS and Priest


----------



## Disneylandnewbie

My DH and I are both metalheads and appreciate most metal music. Glad to see we are not alone in our love for Disney and metal.


----------



## GillylovesDuffy

It makes me so happy to see there are 58 pages on this topic!  Personally, I'm big on thrash mostly, and love me some Pantera and Down. I like the more melodic bands like KSE, All That Remains, and In Flames.
I'm enjoying reading everyone's posts about their favourites!


----------



## HaileyMack

My wife hates metal but this year I got her Motley Crüe tickets in exchange for her going to see King Diamond. I am hoping that the king can convert her away from the top 40 stuff \m/

I am hoping that they have a decent show at house of blues when we visit disney I'm august


----------



## metalis4ever

Hey everyone, I've been off for a while.....But I'm back and badder than ever 


As an update I ended up going to Maryland Deathfest and saw Dark Angel!!!!!!!!! Hands down one of the best Metal weekend of my life. 

I now only have 1 must see band left on my list and that band is King Diamond, thankfully he too will be checked off the liost in October!!!!!!!!!


Also has anyone else listened to the album "The Life and Times of Scrooge" by Tuomas Holopainen ..... This album is awesome and proves once again that Metal and Disney do go together!!! Some of you may know Toumas fromt he band Nightwish, this album in places has a very similar sound to Nightwish however for the most part is a beautiful piece of orchestral/ piano driven music with a dash of Symphonic Folk Metal that takes you on a wonderful journey through the life of Scrooge. As a note the cover of the album was created by the legend himself Don Rosa. 

I will leave a link below to an online article about the album if anyone is interested in reading about it. 

http://www.onemetal.com/2014/04/24/tuomas-holopainen-the-times-and-life-of-scrooge/


----------



## Disneylandnewbie

metalis4ever said:


> Hey everyone, I've been off for a while.....But I'm back and badder than ever
> 
> 
> As an update I ended up going to Maryland Deathfest and saw Dark Angel!!!!!!!!! Hands down one of the best Metal weekend of my life.
> 
> I now only have 1 must see band left on my list and that band is King Diamond, thankfully he too will be checked off the liost in October!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Also has anyone else listened to the album "The Life and Times of Scrooge" by Tuomas Holopainen ..... This album is awesome and proves once again that Metal and Disney do go together!!! Some of you may know Toumas fromt he band Nightwish, this album in places has a very similar sound to Nightwish however for the most part is a beautiful piece of orchestral/ piano driven music with a dash of Symphonic Folk Metal that takes you on a wonderful journey through the life of Scrooge. As a note the cover of the album was created by the legend himself Don Rosa.
> 
> I will leave a link below to an online article about the album if anyone is interested in reading about it.
> 
> http://www.onemetal.com/2014/04/24/tuomas-holopainen-the-times-and-life-of-scrooge/



Also going to King Diamond in October. Love Toumas' new album, it is on my wishlist  Hope everyone has a great time finally getting to see King Diamond!


----------

